# IUI Club



## Doingit4us

AF arrived early today and made a bust out of this cycle. I start clomid in a couple of days and then my 1st IUI will be around 29-30 Oct. Are there any ladies here who are new to this as well?


----------



## Quaver

Just done my first IUI last Saturday. 
How's your OH's :spermy:?
Mine was bad, really bad:blush:


----------



## Doingit4us

Quaver said:


> Just done my first IUI last Saturday.
> How's your OH's :spermy:?
> Mine was bad, really bad:blush:

Hi!. How do you think it went? I hope you get your BFP. What is considerd bad? My OHs sperm was great last year when he was tested. They should tell me when he goes to get is washed next week, right? All of our problems are with me. I have PCOS, IR and one tube. 

My fingers are crossed for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> Hi!. How do you think it went? I hope you get your BFP. What is considerd bad? My OHs sperm was great last year when he was tested. They should tell me when he goes to get is washed next week, right? All of our problems are with me. I have PCOS, IR and one tube.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for! :thumbup:

Doctor said the :spermy: were disappointing, very disappointing, and much worse than the SA he did in June. 

So it's pretty unlikely to have worked (according to the doc):blush:

I have PCOS, but with Clomid etc, I got two lovely big juicey follicles:happydance:
He said the lining is great, and the cm is great (not that it matters):thumbup:

We are doing another one next month:flower:


----------



## Doingit4us

Quaver said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Hi!. How do you think it went? I hope you get your BFP. What is considerd bad? My OHs sperm was great last year when he was tested. They should tell me when he goes to get is washed next week, right? All of our problems are with me. I have PCOS, IR and one tube.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for! :thumbup:
> 
> Doctor said the :spermy: were disappointing, very disappointing, and much worse than the SA he did in June.
> 
> So it's pretty unlikely to have worked (according to the doc):blush:
> 
> I have PCOS, but with Clomid etc, I got two lovely big juicey follicles:happydance:
> He said the lining is great, and the cm is great (not that it matters):thumbup:
> 
> We are doing another one next month:flower:Click to expand...


I'm sorry to hear that. I'll keep you in my prayers. It only takes one! I hope my husband's are ok.

Do you ovulate on your own? I do. I'm hoping that the Clomid might just give me a boost on the side with the tube. Do multiples run in your family? They do in mind and that's a concern.

Did you take an HCG shot? My doc didn't mention it to me. I have my scan on the 27th. Not sure how it works after that.


----------



## MiBebe

I'm going to start IUI next week once AF gets here. I can hardly wait! 

Quaver - looks like everything else was working out for you. I hope you get your BFP this month!


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I'll keep you in my prayers. It only takes one!

Thanks:flower:


> Do you ovulate on your own? I do. I'm hoping that the Clomid might just give me a boost on the side with the tube.

I do, but it can be very irregular.


> Do multiples run in your family? They do in mind and that's a concern.

No, not a single twins:blush: I'd love a twin:baby::baby:
No more ttc forever if I get a twin:thumbup:


> Did you take an HCG shot? My doc didn't mention it to me.

Yes, 2 days before IUI.


> I have my scan on the 27th. Not sure how it works after that.

They'll look at your follicles, if there are too many they may cancel the cycle, but if all goes well, they'll decide when to do IUI, maybe do a HCG shot, and ask your DH to save his :spermy: :flower:


----------



## Doingit4us

MiBebe said:


> I'm going to start IUI next week once AF gets here. I can hardly wait!
> 
> Quaver - looks like everything else was working out for you. I hope you get your BFP this month!

Isn't it exciting? I really think its going to work this time.


----------



## Doingit4us

Quaver said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. I'll keep you in my prayers. It only takes one!
> 
> Thanks:flower:
> 
> 
> Do you ovulate on your own? I do. I'm hoping that the Clomid might just give me a boost on the side with the tube.Click to expand...
> 
> I do, but it can be very irregular.
> 
> 
> Do multiples run in your family? They do in mind and that's a concern.Click to expand...
> 
> No, not a single twins:blush: I'd love a twin:baby::baby:
> No more ttc forever if I get a twin:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Did you take an HCG shot? My doc didn't mention it to me.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, 2 days before IUI.
> 
> 
> I have my scan on the 27th. Not sure how it works after that.Click to expand...
> 
> They'll look at your follicles, if there are too many they may cancel the cycle, but if all goes well, they'll decide when to do IUI, maybe do a HCG shot, and ask your DH to save his :spermy: :flower:Click to expand...

My mom had twins, her sister, my Oh's sister and a lot of my extended family. Thank you for answering my questions!!


----------



## barbie23

Hi girls my u/s is tomorrow, I took clomid100mg, 4-8 starting oct 12-16 this is my first time with clomid and my first IUI.Two years ago I lost my letf tube, and last june i did a IVF but miscarriage at 5w1d...after that I start to taking metformin and all my cycles were regulated and I started to ovulate on my own.
I'm so exciting!! I hope it works I did not feel many symptoms, just a bit of cramp on day 2but that's was all.


----------



## Quaver

Good luck Barbie!:happydance:
When are you testing?


----------



## Chris77

Good luck with your first IUI hun! :hugs:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Doingit4us

barbie23 said:


> Hi girls my u/s is tomorrow, I took clomid100mg, 4-8 starting oct 12-16 this is my first time with clomid and my first IUI.Two years ago I lost my letf tube, and last june i did a IVF but miscarriage at 5w1d...after that I start to taking metformin and all my cycles were regulated and I started to ovulate on my own.
> I'm so exciting!! I hope it works I did not feel many symptoms, just a bit of cramp on day 2but that's was all.

Hi Barbie! Sorry to hear about your loss. Your story sounds like mine minus the IVF. I start my clomid on Thurs and I have been on metformin for about a month. I hate it. It makes me so sick. I already ovulate on my own, but I still have PCOS and IR. Good luck with your ultrasound. I would love to know how you are doing and when you get your BFP!


----------



## Doingit4us

Chris77 said:


> Good luck with your first IUI hun! :hugs:
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Thanks!


----------



## Goonergirl

we were told today that we will be receiving IUI my next appointment is on the 18th november for a group information session then i'm gonna be put on clomid.. i ovulate fine each month no problems there i'm just hoping the clomid doesn't make me produce too many follicles more than 2 and the procedure will be cancelled! fingers crossed for everyone lets hope we all get our BFP'S


----------



## barbie23

Thank you all Quaver, Chris77 and doing4us. The doctor didn't tell me how many eggs I had, but I think I have 3 two at 11mm and one at 8mm, I heard it when he said the size, but all are still small, I have to return on Friday and if the eggs are still young he will give me a higher dose of clomid and then something else.


----------



## Quaver

*Goonergirl*, exciting!:happydance:

*barbie23*, eggs grows about 2mm/day, they'll trigger at around 18mm.
Hopefully you'll have 2 or 3 eggies:thumbup:


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

I am doing a second IUI this cycle. My AF arrived on the 17th (Sunday)My doctor asked me to start taking Letroz 2.5 mg from Monday till Friday and I will be starting scans on CD 7th which is this Saturday but this also means more blood tests to check my harmone levels (I hate needles). Last time i had just one folicle. I am hoping I have more this time around.. 

Also she has asked me to take some nutritional suppliments. So I have some three big tablets that i need to take everyday including folic acid. I am really praying this works..

Doingit4us - We are on the same dates. I guess We will be having our IUIs together. https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/hug1.gifI feel better this time as I have gone through it once and I know what to expect when I am lying down there :) Good luck https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif

*Quaver* - any cramping yet? implantation bleeding?? hope you have a BFP! Good luck https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gifKeep us posted 

Mibee - When are you expecting your AF? Is this going to be your first IUI?

barbie23 - Hope you have beautiful folicles readyby your next u/s. When are you having it next?

Goonergirl - All the best for your IUIhttps://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gif


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> *Quaver* - any cramping yet? implantation bleeding?? hope you have a BFP! Good luck https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/good.gifKeep us posted

Still 4DPO! I still have hcg remaining from the hcg shot I got on the 14th:blush:
I'm just trying to relax...:smug:

Good luck in getting multiple follicles this cycle:thumbup:
How many is the maximum they do IUI?


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver said:


> Doctor has told me that i can have Max 3 - 4 IUIs. If it does not work then might be a break for a couple of months and then move on to IVF.. I really dont want to get to that stage.. hoping this is my month!


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> Doctor has told me that i can have Max 3 - 4 IUIs. If it does not work then might be a break for a couple of months and then move on to IVF.. I really dont want to get to that stage.. hoping this is my month!

Sorry I meant how many follicles/iui? Some put a limit on, like 2 or 3:flower:


----------



## pumpkin86

hey all..I'm doing my first IUI next week..and on Saturday I'm going for an u/s to see how many eggs I have.. tomorrow will take my last pill of clomid..so we'ill see how it goes..though I'm a bit scared..but hoping we will get what we want girls at the end..Good Luck everyone :flower: :thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

How are you feeling *Pumpkin*? Does it feel like you are growing several follicles?:happydance:


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver said:


> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> Doctor has told me that i can have Max 3 - 4 IUIs. If it does not work then might be a break for a couple of months and then move on to IVF.. I really dont want to get to that stage.. hoping this is my month!
> 
> Sorry I meant how many follicles/iui? Some put a limit on, like 2 or 3:flower:Click to expand...

I am not sure really cos when i had my first IUI i had only one big follicle.. rest were all small. I have to see this time and also ask the doctor about the limit..:flower:


----------



## babydreams06

pumpkin86 said:


> hey all..I'm doing my first IUI next week..and on Saturday I'm going for an u/s to see how many eggs I have.. tomorrow will take my last pill of clomid..so we'ill see how it goes..though I'm a bit scared..but hoping we will get what we want girls at the end..Good Luck everyone :flower: :thumbup:

Day after will be my last day of Letroz .. Dont be scared pumkin as its not going to hurt or anything. I was scared last month too as I was not sure what they would do.. but now I feel better as its my second time.. I guess we are having our IUIs around the same time..good luck :flower:


----------



## pumpkin86

Quaver said:


> How are you feeling *Pumpkin*? Does it feel like you are growing several follicles?:happydance:

haha well I'm not sure..other than very light cramping due to clomid I don't feel a thing!..I do ovulate on my own though but clomid is just to increase the chances..so I don't know but I hope they won't see too many follicles :wacko:


----------



## Quaver

Nothing to be scared of, it was completely painless for me, much better than the smear test:thumbup: 
I kept on anticipating pain, but it never came:flower:

I was completely relaxed though, after the doctor said DH's sample was very disappointing, and unlikely to work, all my muscle relaxed...


----------



## MiBebe

Patiently awaiting AF in 7 days. My periods are like clockwork and I have an APP for that LOL which hasn't been wrong in the past 5 months. 

I keep having dreams that I am having twins. I had another one of those dreams last night.


----------



## Quaver

MiBebe said:


> Patiently awaiting AF in 7 days. My periods are like clockwork and I have an APP for that LOL which hasn't been wrong in the past 5 months.
> 
> I keep having dreams that I am having twins. I had another one of those dreams last night.

Hope you get your twins:baby::baby:
:dust:


----------



## Doingit4us

Goonergirl said:


> we were told today that we will be receiving IUI my next appointment is on the 18th november for a group information session then i'm gonna be put on clomid.. i ovulate fine each month no problems there i'm just hoping the clomid doesn't make me produce too many follicles more than 2 and the procedure will be cancelled! fingers crossed for everyone lets hope we all get our BFP'S

Thats what I am worried about. My doc didnt tell me they would cancel if there were too many. I would prefer to not have twins, but I want my baby! We shall see


----------



## Doingit4us

barbie23 said:


> Thank you all Quaver, Chris77 and doing4us. The doctor didn't tell me how many eggs I had, but I think I have 3 two at 11mm and one at 8mm, I heard it when he said the size, but all are still small, I have to return on Friday and if the eggs are still young he will give me a higher dose of clomid and then something else.

Im praying you have some good folies come Friday!


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi babydreams. :happydance: Im excited for us. What is Letroz? Is there a
reason you didnt take Clomid?

Quaver-When can you test? You're better than me. I would poas just to see a BFP :blush:


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> Quaver-When can you test? You're better than me. I would poas just to see a BFP :blush:

I was told to test on 31st Oct, but I'd most probably test before that:haha:


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Hi babydreams. :happydance: Im excited for us. What is Letroz? Is there a
> reason you didnt take Clomid?
> 
> Quaver-When can you test? You're better than me. I would poas just to see a BFP :blush:

Doctor gave me Letroz when I did my first IUI and I had one beautiful follicle. She said as I had responded well to Letroz first time she will put me on the same medication. Letroz is very similar to Clomid. I guess its a new drug. are you on clomid? will you be taking an HCG shot before your IUI?

And about multiple follicles, my doctor never told me that she would cancel if there we many instead of one. 

I understand that the number of follicles that can develop when you are on medication varies every month. Am I right?

Good luck to all:thumbup:


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Quaver-When can you test? You're better than me. I would poas just to see a BFP :blush:
> 
> I was told to test on 31st Oct, but I'd most probably test before that:haha:Click to expand...


31st is not far...but i know how stressful 2ww can be... :flower: give us some good news soon to keep us motivated :) :hugs:


----------



## pumpkin86

babydreams06 said:


> pumpkin86 said:
> 
> 
> hey all..I'm doing my first IUI next week..and on Saturday I'm going for an u/s to see how many eggs I have.. tomorrow will take my last pill of clomid..so we'ill see how it goes..though I'm a bit scared..but hoping we will get what we want girls at the end..Good Luck everyone :flower: :thumbup:
> 
> Day after will be my last day of Letroz .. Dont be scared pumkin as its not going to hurt or anything. I was scared last month too as I was not sure what they would do.. but now I feel better as its my second time.. I guess we are having our IUIs around the same time..good luck :flower:Click to expand...

yaay IUI buddies..fingers crossed we soon will be belly buddies:winkwink:


----------



## Doingit4us

Quaver said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Quaver-When can you test? You're better than me. I would poas just to see a BFP :blush:
> 
> I was told to test on 31st Oct, but I'd most probably test before that:haha:Click to expand...

Wow...that's a long wait. How long does the HCG stay in your symptom?


----------



## Doingit4us

babydreams06 said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Hi babydreams. :happydance: Im excited for us. What is Letroz? Is there a
> reason you didnt take Clomid?
> 
> Quaver-When can you test? You're better than me. I would poas just to see a BFP :blush:
> 
> Doctor gave me Letroz when I did my first IUI and I had one beautiful follicle. She said as I had responded well to Letroz first time she will put me on the same medication. Letroz is very similar to Clomid. I guess its a new drug. are you on clomid? will you be taking an HCG shot before your IUI?
> 
> And about multiple follicles, my doctor never told me that she would cancel if there we many instead of one.
> 
> I understand that the number of follicles that can develop when you are on medication varies every month. Am I right?
> 
> Good luck to all:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yes, I started clomid yesterday, cd 5-9. My doctor hasn't really described the procedure to me, but I'm guessing I will get the HCG shot. 

I've heard of people having one good follicle during one cycle and another having 7! That would scare me.


----------



## Doingit4us

Ladies I started my clomid yesterday. Had a really bad headache last night and crampy left ovary. I didn't think it caused symptoms that soon. IDK. How are you all doing?


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> Wow...that's a long wait. How long does the HCG stay in your symptom?

10 days, so it should leave my system this Sunday, so I might test then just to see if I get a negative on hpt. I'll be 8dpo then.

:hugs:for your headaches:hugs:
Did you take them at night?


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Hi babydreams. :happydance: Im excited for us. What is Letroz? Is there a
> reason you didnt take Clomid?
> 
> Quaver-When can you test? You're better than me. I would poas just to see a BFP :blush:
> 
> Doctor gave me Letroz when I did my first IUI and I had one beautiful follicle. She said as I had responded well to Letroz first time she will put me on the same medication. Letroz is very similar to Clomid. I guess its a new drug. are you on clomid? will you be taking an HCG shot before your IUI?
> 
> And about multiple follicles, my doctor never told me that she would cancel if there we many instead of one.
> 
> I understand that the number of follicles that can develop when you are on medication varies every month. Am I right?
> 
> Good luck to all:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I started clomid yesterday, cd 5-9. My doctor hasn't really described the procedure to me, but I'm guessing I will get the HCG shot.
> 
> I've heard of people having one good follicle during one cycle and another having 7! That would scare me.Click to expand...

My doctor asked me to take it between day 2 - 6.. you are taking it day 5 - 9.. do you think it makes a difference on what days you take clomid??? or it depends on the lenght of your cycles?

:hugs:for your headache.. I never had any head ache. tonight I will be taking my last tablet. I have a scan tomorrow morning. Hoping my lining is good enough with some good follicles:baby: 

When I take these tablets I am really moody, irritated this minute and normal the next minute.. I feel exhausted soon.. Hope your head ache gets better soon..


----------



## babydreams06

pumpkin86 said:


> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pumpkin86 said:
> 
> 
> hey all..I'm doing my first IUI next week..and on Saturday I'm going for an u/s to see how many eggs I have.. tomorrow will take my last pill of clomid..so we'ill see how it goes..though I'm a bit scared..but hoping we will get what we want girls at the end..Good Luck everyone :flower: :thumbup:
> 
> Day after will be my last day of Letroz .. Dont be scared pumkin as its not going to hurt or anything. I was scared last month too as I was not sure what they would do.. but now I feel better as its my second time.. I guess we are having our IUIs around the same time..good luck :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> yaay IUI buddies..fingers crossed we soon will be belly buddies:winkwink:Click to expand...

Hey how are you doing? I am going for a scan tomorrow as well..:thumbup:


----------



## FutureMommie

Hi Ladies,

I'm not new to IUI's as you will see from my siggy, I have had a few. I am scheduled to have an IUI this cycle, I start taking follistim injections tonight. 

Doingit4us- Clomid made my head hurt too, I tried taking them at night but still woke up with headaches. I hope it gets better. What dosage are you on?


----------



## Doingit4us

Babydreams-I looked it up online and the research I came across said there is no difference. Some docs just have a preference. We should both ovulate within 5 days of taking our last pill. Last night was the frist night I took it with Metformin. :nope: It was horrible. I was :sick: all night. I skipped taking the Met today. I just couldn't do it. I have noticed that I have been pretty snappy. You would think the :witch: was around the corner. 

:happydance:Yay! I'm excited about your scan. Going to pray for you tonight. Let me know how it goes.


Futuremommie-Hi! When are you scheduled for your IUI? Do you have any MF that are contributing? I don't know anything about injectibles. My doc won't allow me to do the injections unless we move to IVF. I'm on 100mg of clomid. I guess because of all issues this would give me a better chance. I have PCOS, IR and only have my right tube. I also have one fibroid, but they don't believe it should be a problem. These headaches suck!:wacko:

My fingers are crossed for you. Good luck!


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us - Thanks! If the medicines are making you that sick.. may be you should talk to your doctor and see if you can get some suggestions instead of the dosage.... You may feel better..

I will be off for the scan in the next two hours (as its already morning here now in Bangalore) :)

Hope you feel better soon! [:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> I will be off for the scan in the next two hours (as its already morning here now in Bangalore) :)

How did it go?


----------



## Doingit4us

babydreams06 said:


> Doingit4us - Thanks! If the medicines are making you that sick.. may be you should talk to your doctor and see if you can get some suggestions instead of the dosage.... You may feel better..
> 
> I will be off for the scan in the next two hours (as its already morning here now in Bangalore) :)
> 
> Hope you feel better soon! [:hugs:

I am going to talk to them at my appt on Thurs. I was hoping my body would adjust. Hopefully, there will be no need to take them after this week. :)

How did your scan go?


----------



## MiBebe

Hello ladies,

AF should arrive in 3 days and I'm excited/scared... IUI is new to me and I'm praying this is it for us.


----------



## babydreams06

I went for the u/s and have 6 smalls on the right and 10 smalls on the left.. Nothing big enough as yet. I think day 7 is too early to scan ( what do you think??).. Doctor has asked me scan again on the 9th day which is Today https://s2.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/baby.gif hoping I have atleast one good folicle.. I will be going in the next 3 hours for the scan. 

Quaver & Doingit4us - Hope you are doing well otherwise!


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> I will be going in the next 3 hours for the scan.
> 
> Quaver & Doingit4us - Hope you are doing well otherwise!

Good luck for the scan!:happydance:
I'm fine, nothing unusual, have sore throat, but nothing else...


----------



## Doingit4us

MiBeBe- One day closer! Yay

Babydreams06- 7 days does seem really early to get a scan. Maybe they do it just to make sure your ovaries aren't over stimulated. I think the follies grow 2mm a day. How did your scan go today? Any standing out?


Quaver-No symptoms may be a good thing. :dust:

Afm,been feeling kind of off today. Think I might be getting a cold. I'm on my last day of Clomid. Happy happy Joy Joy :) Ready for thursday to be here already


----------



## barbie23

I'm out ladies...good luck all of you!! Move to IVF in dec.


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies, Hope all of you are well today!

I had my Day 9 scan yesterday but unfortunately nothing big yet.. have two on the left & 2 on the right but they are all measuring approx 1.1 * 0.98. I guess it has to be above 1.8 to be good. Very dissappointed yesterday. 

My doctor told me that may be they are late slow bloomers and I may still have a chance. Last time it measured 2.3 * 1.8 on Day 9 :( 

She said she does not want to scan very frequently and now we will repeat the scan on Day 13th. Hoping atleast one would have grown by then.. fingers crossed. If not they will cancel my IUI this month and I will have to wait for another month. Do you guys think there is a chance that the follicle will grow by Friday?? anyone was in a similar situation before?

Doingit4us - Hoping you have good follicles
Quaver - When are you testing? I am hoping you share some good new with us :)
barbie23 - so sorry :hugs: All the best for december. I really hope Dec will be the month for you!
mibebe - good luck!


----------



## barbie23

Babydreams...I'm sorry to say this...but that's what happened to me. They didnt grow ... I had two on my left side but I lost my fallopian tube in 2008... and one on the right side but very small. When I went today and the doctor told me that I had started to ovulate and he decided to cancel the IUI. I hope for you is different good luck...FX for you!!


----------



## Quaver

barbie23 said:


> I'm out ladies...good luck all of you!! Move to IVF in dec.

I'm so sorry, but envious of your IVF:flower:
Good luck!
:dust:


babydreams06 said:


> I had my Day 9 scan yesterday but unfortunately nothing big yet.. have two on the left & 2 on the right but they are all measuring approx 1.1 * 0.98. I guess it has to be above 1.8 to be good. Very dissappointed yesterday.
> 
> Quaver - When are you testing? I am hoping you share some good new with us :)

I never had a scan that early, earliest was CD12, and I had two 11mm which grew to 18mm by CD15 (IUI CD17). Follicles grow 1-2mm/day, so I think yours is good:flower:

I don't feel pg at all, so this cycle is not looking good:cry:


----------



## babydreams06

[/QUOTE]


babydreams06 said:


> I had my Day 9 scan yesterday but unfortunately nothing big yet.. have two on the left & 2 on the right but they are all measuring approx 1.1 * 0.98. I guess it has to be above 1.8 to be good. Very dissappointed yesterday.
> 
> Quaver - When are you testing? I am hoping you share some good new with us :)

I never had a scan that early, earliest was CD12, and I had two 11mm which grew to 18mm by CD15 (IUI CD17). Follicles grow 1-2mm/day, so I think yours is good:flower:

I don't feel pg at all, so this cycle is not looking good:cry:[/QUOTE]

Thanks.. your post made me feel really better.. hoping that Friday will make me happy.. 

I have heard most ppl do not feel pregnant that early.. Its been just 10 days after your IUI right? you should test after another 3 - 4 days :hugs:


----------



## Doingit4us

Barbie23-I'm really sorry to hear. I wish you all the best with IVF!

Babydreams-I did some research and all I keep finding is 2mm a day. Stay positive. I'm sure they will grow.

Quaver-Fx'd for you. Are you going to wait till the 31st to test?

I am having really bad cramps today. Started this afternoon and have gotten worse. Did any of you experience this?


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> Quaver-Fx'd for you. Are you going to wait till the 31st to test?

Nah, have already tested 3 times, all :bfn::blush:
I'm 99% sure I'm not pg.


----------



## Doingit4us

Quaver said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Quaver-Fx'd for you. Are you going to wait till the 31st to test?
> 
> Nah, have already tested 3 times, all :bfn::blush:
> I'm 99% sure I'm not pg.Click to expand...

You're only 10DPO, right? It may still be too early. Could take up to two more days for implantation.


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Quaver-Fx'd for you. Are you going to wait till the 31st to test?
> 
> Nah, have already tested 3 times, all :bfn::blush:
> I'm 99% sure I'm not pg.Click to expand...
> 
> You're only 10DPO, right? It may still be too early. Could take up to two more days for implantation.Click to expand...

Yes 10 days DPO is still early.. you shud still wait.. :thumbup:I cant wait for Friday...


----------



## Doingit4us

I go for my CD12 scan tomorrow ladies. Wish me luck. I'm nervous.


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> I go for my CD12 scan tomorrow ladies. Wish me luck. I'm nervous.

Good luck dear! I am sure everything will go well.. dont worry.. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and really hope you have some follicles ready!:hugs:I have mine on Friday (CD 13).


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> I go for my CD12 scan tomorrow ladies. Wish me luck. I'm nervous.

Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## vicki.mummy

how does the IUI treatment feel? we'll be at the top of the waiting list in the spring - i'm nervous to be truthful!!!


----------



## Doingit4us

Well ladies I have good and bad news. I have five follies on my right. Yay. That's the side with the tube. The bad news is they are 16, 14, 14, 13, 11. The doc thinks I am going to ovulate over the weekend, which means no IUI. :( My follies will mature, but we wont have the extra boost of the IUI. I'm so dissappointed. If by some miracle my body holds out until Mon, I will get the HCG shot that night w/ IUI on Mon. I'm frustrated and have been crying. I got a smiley face on the CB opk monitor they used, but she thinks its just my PCOS not a true LH surge. I was told to go home and have sex till Mon. This does not put me in the mood for sex. If they grow 2mm a day, then they will be 24, 22, 22, 21, 19 by Mon. Isn't that too many follies? I'm so confused.


What do you guys think my chance are for 1) O on Tuesday? or 2) concieving just by bding?


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Well ladies I have good and bad news. I have five follies on my right. Yay. That's the side with the tube. The bad news is they are 16, 14, 14, 13, 11. The doc thinks I am going to ovulate over the weekend, which means no IUI. :( My follies will mature, but we wont have the extra boost of the IUI. I'm so dissappointed. If by some miracle my body holds out until Mon, I will get the HCG shot that night w/ IUI on Mon. I'm frustrated and have been crying. I got a smiley face on the CB opk monitor they used, but she thinks its just my PCOS not a true LH surge. I was told to go home and have sex till Mon. This does not put me in the mood for sex. If they grow 2mm a day, then they will be 24, 22, 22, 21, 19 by Mon. Isn't that too many follies? I'm so confused.
> 
> What do you guys think my chance are for 1) O on Tuesday? or 2) concieving just by bding?

Hey, I dont think you should be crying at all.. Its not necessary all the follicles have to grow 2mm everyday.. last time I had many follicles on Day 9 but when I rescanned on day 12 only 2 - 3 had grown, one of it had grown more than 4mm in two days.. So dont worry too much. For all you know you may not ovulate until Monday.. Be positive..:hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4us- I'm so sorry that your follies aren't mature enough yet but don't give up! I hope that your O will hold off until Monday and you can have your IUI. That does seem like a lot of follicles but maybe they are expecting that they will not all mature. 

We are on the same schedule. I had my scan today and I have 5 follicles, only one that is 20mm and the others are 11, 13, 12. I'm suppose to trigger on Saturday and have my iui on monday. looks like right now I only have one mature follicle and they are hoping the others will catch up. 

I know it's frusturating and it's ok to have a good cry but don't give up. Keep us posted.


----------



## Doingit4us

Thank you ladies so much. I am feeling better about the situation. I was just frustrated because I have been waiting months for this IUI. To be so close and then find out it wont happen...Then my FS was really insensitive about the whole situation. I dont see why I cant do the trigger on Sunday and IUI Mon. We are going to bd every night, but I'm praying that those follies will still be there come Monday. 

Babydreams- Your IUI is tomorrow, right? Good luck! I hope your other follies have caught up.

FutureMommie - Do you have another scan before Mon? The 13mm might be big enough by Monday. Fx


----------



## Doingit4us

vicki.mummy said:


> how does the IUI treatment feel? we'll be at the top of the waiting list in the spring - i'm nervous to be truthful!!!

Hi Vicki-I haven't had my IUI yet, but I was told its similiar to a pap. Maybe some minor cramps.


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Thank you ladies so much. I am feeling better about the situation. I was just frustrated because I have been waiting months for this IUI. To be so close and then find out it wont happen...Then my FS was really insensitive about the whole situation. I dont see why I cant do the trigger on Sunday and IUI Mon. We are going to bd every night, but I'm praying that those follies will still be there come Monday.
> 
> Babydreams- Your IUI is tomorrow, right? Good luck! I hope your other follies have caught up.
> 
> FutureMommie - Do you have another scan before Mon? The 13mm might be big enough by Monday. Fx

My IUI is not today.. I only have a scan today and only IF the follicles have grown i guess she will give me the HCG shot tonight have have the IUI on Sunday or a day later.. Today will be the deciding day!:baby:

FutureMommie & Doingit4us - Good Luck to both of you!!:flower:


----------



## babydreams06

vicki.mummy said:


> how does the IUI treatment feel? we'll be at the top of the waiting list in the spring - i'm nervous to be truthful!!!

IUI does not feel all that bad.. Some ppl say they had terrible cramps and were very uncomfortable.. As far as my experience goes, it was not at all painful. It just feels a bit stretchy thats all.. 

I guess you are nervous as this is your first time.. I was nervous last month too but it just takes a couple of minutes and you will be done before you know.. :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Quaver

vicki.mummy said:


> how does the IUI treatment feel? we'll be at the top of the waiting list in the spring - i'm nervous to be truthful!!!

Have you had vaginal ultrasound? So they insert something in there, then insert the catheter through that. I can feel everything, but was never painful.

Not a good feeling, took about 10mins, but was fine:flower:


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver - did u test again? any symptoms?? did you have implantation bleeding?


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> Quaver - did u test again? any symptoms?? did you have implantation bleeding?

:bfn: at 13dpo :cry:


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4us- I'm not having another scan on Monday, when I called back to ask about the size the nurse said that since I am still taking injection yesterday and today and even after I take the trigger shot the follies would continue to grow about 2mm per day I actually have another on that is 16mm so she said that by monday I would have 3 good follicles.


----------



## MiBebe

I have my first scan tomorrow morning at 8:00am. Then its off to the injections (I think) tomorrow or Sunday. I have to ask the nurse tomorrow. AF came yesterday right on time. This is my first round..and hopefully my last... with IUI.

I was very nervous, but now I am excited. Please pray for me.


----------



## FutureMommie

Mebebe- the injectibles aren't that bad at all, and neither is the IUI, good luck, I hope it is you first and last one.:baby:


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies, I hope all of you are doing good..

I had my scan yesterday and I have two follicles :) I dont know how to exactly read these but here are the measurements:

On the left - 1.33 * 1 ( not so good as per my doc - she says it has to be above 1.8)
On the right- 2.16 * 1.82 ( good follicle)

Doc gave me two injections yesterday & she has asked me rescan today. (FSH & cetrorelix acetate). Not exactly sure what these injections do.. never taken them before.. ( any of you have taken these??) I dont know if these injections will help the 1.33 follicle to grow.. So today I will scanning again and then I guess will be taken the HCG shot tonight and IUI on Monday..

FutureMommie & Doingit4us - I guess we will all have our IUIs on Monday.. This will be the month!! 

Quaver - So sorry to hear BNF.. but like a lot of other ppl told me last month.. you still have a chance until AF arrives.. lets hope..

Mibebe - good luck to you.. this will be your cycle!


----------



## Quaver

The :witch: has arrived yesterday:cry:


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver said:


> The :witch: has arrived yesterday:cry:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## vicki.mummy

hi everyone, thanks for the replies :D :D
i'm not having scans done at first - we're having 3 treatments of IUI first and if they don't stick then I'll have scans done and some injections!!!


----------



## MiBebe

Did my first injection today. You ladies were right, I didn't feel a thing. I have to go back on Wed for an ultrasound. I think the IUI will be done at the end of the week. For some weird reason I thought I'd ovulate as I normally do, not so soon.

Thank you FutureMommie and Babydreams! Baby dust to you guys! I'm claiming this to be my month. I'm not going to take a pregnancy test in Nov either. I'm going to wait and see what the doctor says. I'm remaining positive.


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Got my HCG shot yesterday and I am going to have my IUI early monring tomorrow.. fingers crossed


----------



## Doingit4us

How are your weekends going ladies? I have been busy with Halloween stuff. Going to rest for a couple of hours before we go trick or treating. It's Sunday and I still haven't ovulated. Yay! I go in to get another scan tomorrow and then IUI Tuesday. One day behind you ladies. Im glad I wont be in the tww alone.:hugs:

Quaver - I'm so sorry the stupid :witch: arrived. What are your next plans?

Babydreams- :happydance: Would you want twins? Your follies are still growing. Maybe you will have three by Monday. I have no idea what those meds are for. My doc still hasn't explained the injections yet. Good luck tomorrow!

FutureMommie- Looks we all have some good chances. :thumbup: I think if my left tube was open they would have cancelled my IUI. 5 on my right 4 on my left. Good luck tomorrow!

Mibebe - Fx for you! I hope you see some nice big follicles on Wed. Let us know.

:dust:


----------



## vicki.mummy

doingit4us - my weekend was all halloween too, we made pumpkin cheesecake and pumpkin and apple jam yesterday - then I took the boys trick or treating :D :D

all of you going for IUI treatment this week - good luck, i hope they stick :D :D


----------



## MiBebe

FutureMommie said:


> Doingit4us- I'm not having another scan on Monday, when I called back to ask about the size the nurse said that since I am still taking injection yesterday and today and even after I take the trigger shot the follies would continue to grow about 2mm per day I actually have another on that is 16mm so she said that by monday I would have 3 good follicles.

Let us know how it went! 

I go for the ultrasound on Wed to see how big the follicles are. I hope they have me do the trigger shot soon. My body feels crampy and tired. It's not that bad but it does feel uncomfortable. I'm praying for two good eggs.


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Finished my IUI this morning.. Already feels wierd.. I could not rest a lot after the IUI as we had a family get together at home.. So did run around a little bit ( had no choice). We thought that the IUI would be over before the weekend..

Really hope it sticks.. Any precautions to be taken after an IUI? did your doctor tell you anything? My doc did not tell me anything in particular.. Just want to know if you guys got any instructions..

Doing it4us - what happened to your scan?? are u having your IUI tomorrow?
Futuremommie - All the best for your IUI...
Mibebe - hope you have your two eggs dear!


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> did your doctor tell you anything? My doc did not tell me anything in particular.. Just want to know if you guys got any instructions..

I was told not to do heavy lifting and housework on the day of the IUI and the day after. Also to have a nap when I got home.
Hope this is it for you:dust:


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> Quaver - I'm so sorry the stupid :witch: arrived. What are your next plans?

Another IUI...
But this time, I asked my doctor for HSG to check the tubes. It is going to be done on Thursday. Seems most people had theirs before IUI:shrug:


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies! We had a great time last night. My daughter got way more candy then she needed. We only had one child come to our door all night. I guess they dont participate in apartments. 

Went for my scan today and I have 4 follicles!!! :shock: Two of them are 20+ and two are 19+. I'm nervous about that, but we are going to go ahead with the IUI tomorrow. One is on my left side and the doc cant guarantee it won't travel to my right tube. They gave me the HCG shot at the hospital. It hurt. My hip is real stiff now. I should ovulate tomorrow night. Did you ladies :sex: the night before your IUI? Is it better to wait? 


Vicki- Mmmm...pumpkin cheesecake is wonderful! 

MiBebe- I'll be praying for you too

Babydreams-What was your husbands sperm count after the wash? I'm going to claim that this is all of our months! :hugs:

Quaver-I had my HSG before my IUI. They wouldn't do it unless I had at least one open tube. I have heard of people getting pregnant right after an HSG. That might be all it takes for you.

Futuremommie-How did it go for you?


----------



## vicki.mummy

babydreams06 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Finished my IUI this morning.. Already feels wierd.. I could not rest a lot after the IUI as we had a family get together at home.. So did run around a little bit ( had no choice). We thought that the IUI would be over before the weekend..
> 
> Really hope it sticks.. Any precautions to be taken after an IUI? did your doctor tell you anything? My doc did not tell me anything in particular.. Just want to know if you guys got any instructions..
> 
> Doing it4us - what happened to your scan?? are u having your IUI tomorrow?
> Futuremommie - All the best for your IUI...
> Mibebe - hope you have your two eggs dear!

good luck i hope it sticks!! how long do you have to wait before you test?


----------



## vicki.mummy

Doingit4us said:


> Hi ladies! We had a great time last night. My daughter got way more candy then she needed. We only had one child come to our door all night. I guess they dont participate in apartments.
> 
> Went for my scan today and I have 4 follicles!!! :shock: Two of them are 20+ and two are 19+. I'm nervous about that, but we are going to go ahead with the IUI tomorrow. One is on my left side and the doc cant guarantee it won't travel to my right tube. They gave me the HCG shot at the hospital. It hurt. My hip is real stiff now. I should ovulate tomorrow night. Did you ladies :sex: the night before your IUI? Is it better to wait?
> 
> 
> Vicki- Mmmm...pumpkin cheesecake is wonderful!

I hope it goes well tomorrow with the IUI - what does 20+ and 19+ mean with follicles?? i don't really know much about it!!! i hope your hip feels better. sex after IUI.... not an option for me - my partner is my wife :D :D LOL so we can't make babies!! :haha:
i've had my a slice of my pumpkin cheesecake, it was really good!!! i love pumpkin :D :D we had loads of trick or treaters - it was great, and the boys went out, they totally love halloween. now all is focused on Christmas, the kids are so excited.


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Quaver - I'm so sorry the stupid :witch: arrived. What are your next plans?
> 
> Another IUI...
> But this time, I asked my doctor for HSG to check the tubes. It is going to be done on Thursday. Seems most people had theirs before IUI:shrug:Click to expand...

are you now taking clomid? any injections along with it? what is HSG? It is a big procedure? is it a painful?
Well I had this doubt in mind too.. do most of the doctors usually suggest checking the tubes before starting IUIs or do we have to ask for it ourselves? So far they have not checked my tubes at all.. I really hope there wont be any need and this will be it.. Good luck Quaver!:dust:


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Hi ladies! We had a great time last night. My daughter got way more candy then she needed. We only had one child come to our door all night. I guess they dont participate in apartments.
> 
> Went for my scan today and I have 4 follicles!!! :shock: Two of them are 20+ and two are 19+. I'm nervous about that, but we are going to go ahead with the IUI tomorrow. One is on my left side and the doc cant guarantee it won't travel to my right tube. They gave me the HCG shot at the hospital. It hurt. My hip is real stiff now. I should ovulate tomorrow night. Did you ladies :sex: the night before your IUI? Is it better to wait?
> 
> Vicki- Mmmm...pumpkin cheesecake is wonderful!
> 
> MiBebe- I'll be praying for you too
> 
> Babydreams-What was your husbands sperm count after the wash? I'm going to claim that this is all of our months! :hugs:
> 
> Quaver-I had my HSG before my IUI. They wouldn't do it unless I had at least one open tube. I have heard of people getting pregnant right after an HSG. That might be all it takes for you.
> 
> Futuremommie-How did it go for you?

Glad you had a great time.. In India we will be celebrating Diwali - Festical of lights this weekend.. Friday to Sunday.. Lots of cracker bursting and lighting up the whole house with lights.. The streets look really bright and amazing.. Its very lovely and I am looking forward to it :)

So as we thought you didnt ovulate over the weekend and thats great! I hope your pain vanishes soon.. I guess there is a good chance you can conceive twins as you have four follicles.. :thumbup: That will be exciting isnt it? 

The doctor asked us not to get together the day before the IUI.. Today after the IUI she said its important to try and get together tonight.. So i guess its better to wait as per my doc ... 

Now that you have mentioned HSG to check tubes - is this a very painful process?I am now worried why my doc has not checked my tubes so far.. :(


----------



## babydreams06

vicki.mummy said:


> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Finished my IUI this morning.. Already feels wierd.. I could not rest a lot after the IUI as we had a family get together at home.. So did run around a little bit ( had no choice). We thought that the IUI would be over before the weekend..
> 
> Really hope it sticks.. Any precautions to be taken after an IUI? did your doctor tell you anything? My doc did not tell me anything in particular.. Just want to know if you guys got any instructions..
> 
> Doing it4us - what happened to your scan?? are u having your IUI tomorrow?
> Futuremommie - All the best for your IUI...
> Mibebe - hope you have your two eggs dear!
> 
> good luck i hope it sticks!! how long do you have to wait before you test?Click to expand...

Doc told me to test 15 days later... I dont know if i can wait that long.. I am sure this is going to be difficult 2ww.. hoping time flies soon and I dont start over analysing everything that happens in my body in the next 2 weeks..


----------



## FutureMommie

Ok, Let me start by saying that my IUI was painless, the most uncomfrontable part was the speculum. It was over in less that 5 min. I laid on the table for about 7 min and then went home and layed around for a couple of hours, now I'm at work. 

Doingit4us- Wow your follies have grown I know last week you were worried. Good luck with your IUI, I'm rooting for you!!!!

Babydreams-Glad your IUI went well, I hope we all get our BFP's it would be so cool to be bump buddies! 

quavis- Sorry the stupid with showed. Glad you are having the hsg to make sure your tubes are open before you have another IUI! Keep us posted on the results.

mebebe- The injections made me feel tired and achy and crampy too! but it will all be worth it when we get those bfp's

So glad I found you ladies!


----------



## babydreams06

Futuremommie - Good to know your IUI went well too... yeah it would be really cool to be bump buddies.. hoping all of us get BFPs... I am glad I am not alone in this 2ww... Good luck ladies!


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> are you now taking clomid? any injections along with it? what is HSG? It is a big procedure? is it a painful?
> Well I had this doubt in mind too.. do most of the doctors usually suggest checking the tubes before starting IUIs or do we have to ask for it ourselves? So far they have not checked my tubes at all.. I really hope there wont be any need and this will be it.. Good luck Quaver!:dust:

It's my 5th Clomid cycle, 2nd with Puregon(Follistim) injections.

HSG is to put a dye into the tubes to see if the tubes are open (you see it on a xray). It is a small procedure taking about 15-20mins. Everyone's experience is different, for some it's very painful:cry:


----------



## Doingit4us

[/QUOTE]
I hope it goes well tomorrow with the IUI - what does 20+ and 19+ mean with follicles?? i don't really know much about it!!! i hope your hip feels better. sex after IUI.... not an option for me - my partner is my wife :D :D LOL so we can't make babies!! :haha:
i've had my a slice of my pumpkin cheesecake, it was really good!!! i love pumpkin :D :D we had loads of trick or treaters - it was great, and the boys went out, they totally love halloween. now all is focused on Christmas, the kids are so excited.[/QUOTE]

All went well. Those are the sizes of my follicles. They needed to be atleast 19mm to get the HCG shot. My hip is doing better today. lol...my doc said I can pass tonight, but to make sure I have it tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## Doingit4us

Babydreams-My first HSG was not painful at all. The second one I did have some cramping when the fluid was going through my tubes. Afterwards I was ok.

Quaver-Its different for eveyone. You may not feel anything. This way you can be certain that everything is how it should be. It will be ok.

Futuremommie-Glad to hear your IUI went ok. Are you now 1dpo?

My IUI went as planned today. No complications. My husbands :spermy: was pretty good. 47 million post wash w/ 87% motility. Not sure how to read that but my FS said that was good. 

I was just wondering how soon you all ovulated after your HCG shot. My doc said today, but I don't feel anything. Not sure when I will actually be in the 2ww.


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> My IUI went as planned today. No complications. My husbands :spermy: was pretty good. 47 million post wash w/ 87% motility. Not sure how to read that but my FS said that was good.

That's veeeeery good!:happydance:
My DHs were 13 million post wash with 100% motility, 4% morphology (Baaaad).


> I was just wondering how soon you all ovulated after your HCG shot. My doc said today, but I don't feel anything. Not sure when I will actually be in the 2ww.

I ov'd something like 48hrs after HCG shot.
:dust:


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Babydreams-My first HSG was not painful at all. The second one I did have some cramping when the fluid was going through my tubes. Afterwards I was ok.
> 
> Quaver-Its different for eveyone. You may not feel anything. This way you can be certain that everything is how it should be. It will be ok.
> 
> Futuremommie-Glad to hear your IUI went ok. Are you now 1dpo?
> 
> My IUI went as planned today. No complications. My husbands :spermy: was pretty good. 47 million post wash w/ 87% motility. Not sure how to read that but my FS said that was good.
> 
> I was just wondering how soon you all ovulated after your HCG shot. My doc said today, but I don't feel anything. Not sure when I will actually be in the 2ww.

I am going to the Doc today.. She said she wants to just check if the egg has been released .. Also that day they did not give me the sperm count as they were too busy with too many IUIs. Today I will be getting that report as well. Last month when i had my IUI the count was 60 million with 85% motility which the doc said was very good.. so your husband's also seems to be good! Good luck:flower:


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver said:


> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> are you now taking clomid? any injections along with it? what is HSG? It is a big procedure? is it a painful?
> Well I had this doubt in mind too.. do most of the doctors usually suggest checking the tubes before starting IUIs or do we have to ask for it ourselves? So far they have not checked my tubes at all.. I really hope there wont be any need and this will be it.. Good luck Quaver!:dust:
> 
> It's my 5th Clomid cycle, 2nd with Puregon(Follistim) injections.
> 
> HSG is to put a dye into the tubes to see if the tubes are open (you see it on a xray). It is a small procedure taking about 15-20mins. Everyone's experience is different, for some it's very painful:cry:Click to expand...

I really hope it does not pain for you... you will get through this as well! dont worry :hugs:


----------



## vicki.mummy

i'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone :D :D


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4us- I o'd about 38hrs after my hcg injections and I definitly felt it. Have you o'd yet?

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Doingit4us

FutureMommie said:


> Doingit4us- I o'd about 38hrs after my hcg injections and I definitly felt it. Have you o'd yet?
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

 I think so. I started getting some really bad cramps last night. Real bad. Never felt like that before. Woke up this morning and they were still there, but have since stopped. So either I O'd late last night or this morning. Doesn't your temp drop when you O and then the next day it shoots up? I'm just going to count tomorrow as 1dpo.
How are you doing?


----------



## Doingit4us

Babydreams- How did your appt go? Wow your dh's count was really good. You would think with millions, one would find the egg. They cant all be directionally challenged. :)


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Babydreams- How did your appt go? Wow your dh's count was really good. You would think with millions, one would find the egg. They cant all be directionally challenged. :)

My appointment was good.. Doc did a scan to check if the eggs have ruptured and good news :) both the eggs did rupture! I will keep today as DPO 3.. I got the Sperm Count report - This time the count was 35 million and 90% motility... Doc said that its pretty good.. I really hope that one out of so many million will surely find its way :) 

How are you feeling? Hope your cramps are gone..


----------



## barbie23

Good luck babydreams and doingit4us!!! I can't wait to hear the news about all that BFP!!
Afm I'm in BCP until the 11 of nov for my IVF cylcle. Then ER is dec 3 and ET the 8. My husband and I are very exicited!! Hurry up december!!


----------



## Quaver

Done my HSG:happydance:
It was clear, and the dye flowed freely:thumbup:
It was painless as well:flower:

Now then, why aren't I pg yet?:shrug:


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4us- Yes it sounds like you o'd....let the horrible 2ww begin!

Quaver- Glad your hsg went good and everything is clear!!


----------



## babydreams06

barbie23 said:


> Good luck babydreams and doingit4us!!! I can't wait to hear the news about all that BFP!!
> Afm I'm in BCP until the 11 of nov for my IVF cylcle. Then ER is dec 3 and ET the 8. My husband and I are very exicited!! Hurry up december!!

Good Luck dear! December is not very far... :) fingers crossed for you:flower:


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver said:


> Done my HSG:happydance:
> It was clear, and the dye flowed freely:thumbup:
> It was painless as well:flower:
> 
> Now then, why aren't I pg yet?:shrug:

Good to know all is good and also the fact that it was painless.. I am sure this cycle will work for you..:flower::thumbup:


----------



## MiBebe

Hello ladies,

Not sure if I already mentioned this... but yesterday I went to the doctor (he's not my regular doctor) but he was in and out when he did the ultrasound and didn't really answer any of my questions. The nurse called me back in the afternoon and told me to inject myself with the medicine Wed night and Thurs night.. so I go back tomorrow at 8:30am for another ultrasound. The doc did mention I had two eggs on my right and they're still growing. Not sure what the size was but tomorrow I will find out. 

I am hoping they tell me to do the trigger shot tomorrow or Saturday. I was supposed to go to Atlantic City over the weekend, but I canceled it. I'm certainly not going to let partying get in the way of my beloved baby LOL My friends will have to understand.

BTW I find it fascinating that the doctors can even tell when we ovulate. Science just baffles my mind.


----------



## babydreams06

MiBebe said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Not sure if I already mentioned this... but yesterday I went to the doctor (he's not my regular doctor) but he was in and out when he did the ultrasound and didn't really answer any of my questions. The nurse called me back in the afternoon and told me to inject myself with the medicine Wed night and Thurs night.. so I go back tomorrow at 8:30am for another ultrasound. The doc did mention I had two eggs on my right and they're still growing. Not sure what the size was but tomorrow I will find out.
> 
> I am hoping they tell me to do the trigger shot tomorrow or Saturday. I was supposed to go to Atlantic City over the weekend, but I canceled it. I'm certainly not going to let partying get in the way of my beloved baby LOL My friends will have to understand.
> 
> BTW I find it fascinating that the doctors can even tell when we ovulate. Science just baffles my mind.

Good luck.. hopefully the eggs would haev grown enough to trigger the shot... :thumbup:


----------



## MiBebe

babydreams06 said:


> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> Not sure if I already mentioned this... but yesterday I went to the doctor (he's not my regular doctor) but he was in and out when he did the ultrasound and didn't really answer any of my questions. The nurse called me back in the afternoon and told me to inject myself with the medicine Wed night and Thurs night.. so I go back tomorrow at 8:30am for another ultrasound. The doc did mention I had two eggs on my right and they're still growing. Not sure what the size was but tomorrow I will find out.
> 
> I am hoping they tell me to do the trigger shot tomorrow or Saturday. I was supposed to go to Atlantic City over the weekend, but I canceled it. I'm certainly not going to let partying get in the way of my beloved baby LOL My friends will have to understand.
> 
> BTW I find it fascinating that the doctors can even tell when we ovulate. Science just baffles my mind.
> 
> Good luck.. hopefully the eggs would haev grown enough to trigger the shot... :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hope so too! I'm not exactly the most patient woman in the world :coffee::cry:


----------



## FutureMommie

MiBebe- Grow follies grow!!!!!! How do the injections make you feel? I felt really bloated and I'm still a little crampy off and on and I ovulated on Monday.


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies! How is everyone feeling today? I think I am 1 dpo today. I had a nice temp rise this morning, but for some reason FF has me at 3 dpo. I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate then because my follicles were still there. I didnt get my HCG until that day too. My CM and CP has changed. What's weird is my bbs are always sore after I O. Always. I have nothing right now. No tenderness at all. Would the HCG or clomid do that? I'm still having some off and on pressure in my lower stomach. Guessing that's the clomid. I'm already symptom spotting and it's only the first day. :) I know...I'm crazy. lol


Babydreams- I'm so happy for you! Hope you catch both those eggs. I wish my docs had checked to see I if ovulated.

Barbie23- Thank you! I pray that you have success with IVF. Hopefully, Nov will fly by.

Quaver-Im glad to hear everything is open and there was no pain. Has your doc checked you for PCOS or IR? Some ladies only need the HSG to get pregnant. This might be your cycle.

Mibebe-Woohoo! I hope you see some good follies at your next appt. Fx you get to do your trigger shot and join us in the 2ww.

FurtureMommie-How long do the side effects stay with you?


----------



## MiBebe

FutureMommie said:


> MiBebe- Grow follies grow!!!!!! How do the injections make you feel? I felt really bloated and I'm still a little crampy off and on and I ovulated on Monday.

I don't feel anything except some cramps. I feel fine. 
Hopefully it'll be the same reaction after the trigger shot.


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4us- I'm finally feeling back to normal today! but I've felt crappy since Monday!! I felt bloated and cramping.


----------



## MiBebe

MiBebe said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> MiBebe- Grow follies grow!!!!!! How do the injections make you feel? I felt really bloated and I'm still a little crampy off and on and I ovulated on Monday.
> 
> I don't feel anything except some cramps. I feel fine.
> Hopefully it'll be the same reaction after the trigger shot.Click to expand...

I wrote a correction in other thread, but I'll add it here too. The doctor told me that one follicle (not two eggs) was 17mm as of this morning (left ovary). My right ovary is not cooperating. I will probably have the IUI done over the weekend.


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Hope all of you are doing fine.

Futuremommie & Doingit4us - How are you guys feeling? Any cramping? During my last IUI cycle, I had terrible back ache and also some cramping ( 6 - 7 days post IUI). So far I dont feel anything big.. Just have some slight back ache.. Cant wait for another 10 days to pass..
MiBebe- Good luck for your IUI...
Quaver - when are you having your scans?


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> Quaver - when are you having your scans?

The first scan is CD14 (Thursday):sleep:


----------



## MiBebe

Trigger shot was done last night. IUI is tomorrow morning so please pray for me. After tomorrow is the two week wait.


----------



## Quaver

MiBebe said:


> Trigger shot was done last night. IUI is tomorrow morning so please pray for me. After tomorrow is the two week wait.

Great! Everything going to plan:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## babydreams06

MiBebe said:


> Trigger shot was done last night. IUI is tomorrow morning so please pray for me. After tomorrow is the two week wait.

:thumbup: dont worry all will be well.. good luck..


----------



## Doingit4us

Hello everyone.

Babydreams- I'm ok. Very mild cramps and sore nipples. I am having achey pain in my left ovary. Hurts to touch. That's it. Hope they pick up in the next couple of days. I started testing yesterday, so I would know when the HCG was out of my system. Hopefully, no symptoms is a good thing for both of us.

Quaver & Mibebe- Good luck to both of you! Will be praying for you

Futuremommie- How are you?


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Babydreams- I'm ok. Very mild cramps and sore nipples. I am having achey pain in my left ovary. Hurts to touch. That's it. Hope they pick up in the next couple of days. I started testing yesterday, so I would know when the HCG was out of my system. Hopefully, no symptoms is a good thing for both of us.
> 
> Quaver & Mibebe- Good luck to both of you! Will be praying for you
> 
> Futuremommie- How are you?

Yesterday night i had some cramping for a couple of hours .. then I went off to sleep.. I too have some pain near my right ovary.. I am observing it increases when I walk around a lot through the day.. May be its just nothing.. I will wait and watch.. I have decided I wont test until 14 dpiui which is next Sunday. Lets see if I can stick to it.. As it was festive season here I was on levae the whole of last week.. Will be back to work starting tomo and it should keep me busy and distracted :)

I guess the HCG is out of your system by the 10 days ( after you have triggered) .. let me know when you get a negative..


----------



## Doingit4us

babydreams06 said:


> Yesterday night i had some cramping for a couple of hours .. then I went off to sleep.. I too have some pain near my right ovary.. I am observing it increases when I walk around a lot through the day.. May be its just nothing.. I will wait and watch.. I have decided I wont test until 14 dpiui which is next Sunday. Lets see if I can stick to it.. As it was festive season here I was on levae the whole of last week.. Will be back to work starting tomo and it should keep me busy and distracted :)
> 
> I guess the HCG is out of your system by the 10 days ( after you have triggered) .. let me know when you get a negative..

My pain also increases when I walk or lift my leg. It's really tender when I push on it. Dont know what it could be. I wish I could hold out as long as you. lol... I took another test this morning at 4dpo and it is very faint. I think I should get a true negative tomorrow. I am on leave Mon & Tues. Hopefully, time will fly by.


----------



## Doingit4us

Mibebe-How are doing hun? Did your IUI go ok?


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us said:


> Mibebe-How are doing hun? Did your IUI go ok?


Doingit4us, thanks for asking! DH went at 9:00 to drop off his 50 million babies :haha: and we went for a ride, came back around 11:00am for the actual IUI. It literally took seconds for the doctor to do it. I didn't feel a thing to the point where I was confused when she said ok lay down for 10 minutes. I was like "you're done?" LOL My DH held my hand during the process. We prayed over our sperm LOL and we went to the mall and he bought me a crucifix to put on my necklace. 

I hope and pray to God that this is my first and last IUI. I at least know now that its a painless process (physically, mentally its a whole other story) and if I had to do it again its not so bad.

Now its the dreaded two week wait! I have to get a pregnancy test done on Nov 24th and I promised myself NO tests until that day.

ETA: DH's motility was 75% and I was very happy


----------



## Quaver

MiBebe said:


> his 50 million babies
> ETA: DH's motility was 75% and I was very happy

Great :spermy: 
Hope this is it for you!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## babydreams06

MiBebe said:


> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Mibebe-How are doing hun? Did your IUI go ok?
> 
> 
> Doingit4us, thanks for asking! DH went at 9:00 to drop off his 50 million babies :haha: and we went for a ride, came back around 11:00am for the actual IUI. It literally took seconds for the doctor to do it. I didn't feel a thing to the point where I was confused when she said ok lay down for 10 minutes. I was like "you're done?" LOL My DH held my hand during the process. We prayed over our sperm LOL and we went to the mall and he bought me a crucifix to put on my necklace.
> 
> I hope and pray to God that this is my first and last IUI. I at least know now that its a painless process (physically, mentally its a whole other story) and if I had to do it again its not so bad.
> 
> Now its the dreaded two week wait! I have to get a pregnancy test done on Nov 24th and I promised myself NO tests until that day.
> 
> ETA: DH's motility was 75% and I was very happyClick to expand...

Welcome to the 2ww:flower:.. Glad to know all went well.. Good luck:thumbup:.. I will be testing this sunday (14th Nov)


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday night i had some cramping for a couple of hours .. then I went off to sleep.. I too have some pain near my right ovary.. I am observing it increases when I walk around a lot through the day.. May be its just nothing.. I will wait and watch.. I have decided I wont test until 14 dpiui which is next Sunday. Lets see if I can stick to it.. As it was festive season here I was on levae the whole of last week.. Will be back to work starting tomo and it should keep me busy and distracted :)
> 
> I guess the HCG is out of your system by the 10 days ( after you have triggered) .. let me know when you get a negative..
> 
> My pain also increases when I walk or lift my leg. It's really tender when I push on it. Dont know what it could be. I wish I could hold out as long as you. lol... I took another test this morning at 4dpo and it is very faint. I think I should get a true negative tomorrow. I am on leave Mon & Tues. Hopefully, time will fly by.Click to expand...

I asked the doctor about the pain and she said that it may be that the ligaments there are tender than normal and that may be causing the pain.. she asked me ignore the pain :winkwink: hopefully it will go away soon


----------



## Doingit4us

Babydreams- Ignore the pain? Really? Why would our ligaments be sore? I don't think it's that at all. Yesterday the counter pushed into my stomach and it was horrible. I don't think it's ligament pain. Other than that, how are you feeling?

Mibebe-50 million is great! Welcome to the longest two weeks ever :) You are not alone. :hugs:

Quaver-How are you doing?

Anybody heard from Futuremommie?

AFM- I had some cramping/burning sensation in my uterus area last night. Nothing today. :( Weird dream too. I dreamed my yorkie had multiple babies with my daughters guinea pig. The babies kept multiplying in the cage. I think I have officially lost it. :wacko: I took another HPT this morning, the line was so faint I could barely see it. I guess if I get anything darker than that it would be a true positive.


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Babydreams- Ignore the pain? Really? Why would our ligaments be sore? I don't think it's that at all. Yesterday the counter pushed into my stomach and it was horrible. I don't think it's ligament pain. Other than that, how are you feeling?
> 
> Mibebe-50 million is great! Welcome to the longest two weeks ever :) You are not alone. :hugs:
> 
> Quaver-How are you doing?
> 
> Anybody heard from Futuremommie?
> 
> AFM- I had some cramping/burning sensation in my uterus area last night. Nothing today. :( Weird dream too. I dreamed my yorkie had multiple babies with my daughters guinea pig. The babies kept multiplying in the cage. I think I have officially lost it. :wacko: I took another HPT this morning, the line was so faint I could barely see it. I guess if I get anything darker than that it would be a true positive.

I had severe throat pain and fever yesterday night.. it is better today..other than that i dont feel a thing.. no spotting so far.. :( I am tempted to test but I shud really wait till sunday... This 2ww is really horrible.. I really could not do much in office today :(


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Ladies! I had a busy weekend so I wasn't able to check in as much.

Babydreams- I hope you are feeling better soon. I have had really bad lower back pain since my IUI and cramping, I've been taking tylenol off and on but it seems better today. The 2ww is torturous! and I have 7 more days to wait.

Mibebe- hope everything with your iui went great, now the 2ww, keep us posted on symptoms.

Doingit4us- my ovaries were extremely sore for about 4 days after my iui and my dr said they were swollen from being overstimulated and it should get better soon so I know exactly what you mean. My breast are extremely tender too, I can barely sleep on my stomach but it's just from the follistim injections. I started to test before the hcg left my body just to see what a bfp looked like! sad I know but just curious but I decided not too. I guess I will try to survive thru the next 7 days.


----------



## Doingit4us

Babydreams- I really think this 2ww is worst than the normal. Maybe because I'm hoping the IUI & clomid gave me the boost I needed. I hope you feel better. Cold/flu like symptoms are good, right? I gave up on not testing at 2dpo. :winkwink: 

Futuremommie-I think it is my ovary. Up until today only my nipples hurt. Which I chalked up to the HCG. Now that the HCG is leaving my system, I'm not so sure. My right bb has started hurting near my armpit. Noticed it this morning and it has already gotten worse. I give you guys credit for holding out on testing. You have more willpower than me...lol


----------



## babydreams06

Hi again!

No symtoms today.. fever and throat pain are getting better as i am taking medication... my right ovaries still hurt.. has been hurting for the last one hour.. its not any ligament pain.. I dont know if that is a good sign of bad.. And also i am not sure if no symptom on 8dpiui is a good..
really dont want to be disappointed this month..

Futuremommie - I hope your back ache gets better soon.. I know we both have 7 more days to test. I dont have as much (dont know if I can resist till then but will try my best).. keep us posted if you have any other symptoms..

Doingit4us - I am sure the IUI & clomid gave you the necessary boost.. fingers crossed for all of us.. hope we get enough BFPs out here.. 2ww is horrible..:dohh: I just think this 2ww is training us for the days to come (once we have babies i hear we really need to be patient)

Quaver & barbie23 - how are you guys doing??

MiBebe - how are you doing dear? any symptoms?


----------



## barbie23

I'm good, thank you... I'm taking the BCP and Lupron begin next wednesday then my transfer will be on dec 8. beta probaly dec. 20
Can't wait to celebrate with you all this BFP girls...good luck!! good vibes!!


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> my right ovaries still hurt.. has been hurting for the last one hour.. its not any ligament pain.. I dont know if that is a good sign of bad.. And also i am not sure if no symptom on 8dpiui is a good..
> really dont want to be disappointed this month..

:dust:


> Quaver & barbie23 - how are you guys doing??

Nothing really, hope my follies are growing[-o&lt;
My scan is Thursday.


----------



## MiBebe

barbie23 said:


> I'm good, thank you... I'm taking the BCP and Lupron begin next wednesday then my transfer will be on dec 8. beta probaly dec. 20
> Can't wait to celebrate with you all this BFP girls...good luck!! good vibes!!

I pray everything goes well for you barbie! 



babydreams06 said:


> Hi again!
> 
> No symtoms today.. fever and throat pain are getting better as i am taking medication... my right ovaries still hurt.. has been hurting for the last one hour.. its not any ligament pain.. I dont know if that is a good sign of bad.. And also i am not sure if no symptom on 8dpiui is a good..
> really dont want to be disappointed this month..
> 
> Futuremommie - I hope your back ache gets better soon.. I know we both have 7 more days to test. I dont have as much (dont know if I can resist till then but will try my best).. keep us posted if you have any other symptoms..
> 
> Doingit4us - I am sure the IUI & clomid gave you the necessary boost.. fingers crossed for all of us.. hope we get enough BFPs out here.. 2ww is horrible..:dohh: I just think this 2ww is training us for the days to come (once we have babies i hear we really need to be patient)
> 
> Quaver & barbie23 - how are you guys doing??
> 
> *MiBebe - how are you doing dear? any symptoms?*

Nothing yet, but its probably too soon to feel anything. From prior experience I usually don't show any symptoms at all until about week 6. Its now day 3 of the IUI and I am trying to stay positive. I have been talking to my "baby" and telling him what a good boy he is LOL (yes I already think I'm having a boy). I pray over my belly all day and tell the angels to watch over my baby.


----------



## PR&TR13

Best of luck Mibebe!!! I pray that this is the month!!!!!


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver, mibebe & barbie23 - good luck ladies :thumbup::flower:


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4us- My boobs are extremly sore and swollen and they have gotten worse since the hsg shot. My ovaries have gotten so much better but with any mis-step they are aggravated all over again. I've got my fingers crossed for you!

Babydream- We are cycle buddies, I hope we bring each other good luck. I have heard of women having no symptoms and still getting bfp's so lets keep each other in a positive place, I know I need it.

Mibebe- Good luck, I hope this is it for you!!!!

Quaver and Barbie-Good Luck

AFM- nothing much going on here except sore and swollen breast but I'm not reading too much into that. I'm 8dpiui. I went to see the accupuncturist today and we just talked she did not want to needle me today since I could possible be pregnant but once I find out whether I am or not I will make another appointment.


----------



## babydreams06

FutureMommie said:


> Doingit4us- My boobs are extremly sore and swollen and they have gotten worse since the hsg shot. My ovaries have gotten so much better but with any mis-step they are aggravated all over again. I've got my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Babydream- We are cycle buddies, I hope we bring each other good luck. I have heard of women having no symptoms and still getting bfp's so lets keep each other in a positive place, I know I need it.
> 
> Mibebe- Good luck, I hope this is it for you!!!!
> 
> Quaver and Barbie-Good Luck
> 
> AFM- nothing much going on here except sore and swollen breast but I'm not reading too much into that. I'm 8dpiui. I went to see the accupuncturist today and we just talked she did not want to needle me today since I could possible be pregnant but once I find out whether I am or not I will make another appointment.

I almost took the HPT kit with me to the loo but some how resisted and did not test.. I had a wierd feeling in the lower abdomen in the afternoon - heavy feeling, my legs are paining a lot today now but no other symptom.. 

Calling Sunday... TRING TRING TRING...


----------



## Doingit4us

Woke up to a higher temp today. I hope that's a good sign. My ovary isn't as sore today. No new symptoms at all. I am 7dpiui today. Took another HPT this morning got a BFP. Weird thing is it took longer to show but it's darker than yesterday's. I think it's still the HCG. I'm only 6dpo.

Babydreams- Im glad you are feeling better.

Barbie23-Glad to hear everything is on track.

Quaver-Im sure they are getting big and juicy 

Futuremommie-Did the injections make them sore before the HCG? Fx they ate baby symptoms


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4us said:


> Woke up to a higher temp today. I hope that's a good sign. My ovary isn't as sore today. No new symptoms at all. I am 7dpiui today. Took another HPT this morning got a BFP. Weird thing is it took longer to show but it's darker than yesterday's. I think it's still the HCG. I'm only 6dpo.
> 
> Babydreams- Im glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Barbie23-Glad to hear everything is on track.
> 
> Quaver-Im sure they are getting big and juicy
> 
> Futuremommie-Did the injections make them sore before the HCG? Fx they ate baby symptoms

They were not sore before the HCG, now they are sore and swollen but I'm only 8dpiui


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us, this is my first round of IUI (hopefully my last) and I'm scared to test because of the likelihood of getting a false positive due to meds. I am going to wait till my doctors office does the pregnancy test on Nov 23. It'll drive me mad, but I get obsessive so this forced wait is good for my wallet. 

BTW I hope you got your BFP!!!



Doingit4us said:


> Woke up to a higher temp today. I hope that's a good sign. My ovary isn't as sore today. No new symptoms at all. I am 7dpiui today. Took another HPT this morning got a BFP. Weird thing is it took longer to show but it's darker than yesterday's. I think it's still the HCG. I'm only 6dpo.
> 
> Babydreams- Im glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Barbie23-Glad to hear everything is on track.
> 
> Quaver-Im sure they are getting big and juicy
> 
> Futuremommie-Did the injections make them sore before the HCG? Fx they ate baby symptoms


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> Woke up to a higher temp today. I hope that's a good sign. My ovary isn't as sore today. No new symptoms at all. I am 7dpiui today. Took another HPT this morning got a BFP. Weird thing is it took longer to show but it's darker than yesterday's. I think it's still the HCG. I'm only 6dpo.

Sounds good:thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Woke up to a higher temp today. I hope that's a good sign. My ovary isn't as sore today. No new symptoms at all. I am 7dpiui today. Took another HPT this morning got a BFP. Weird thing is it took longer to show but it's darker than yesterday's. I think it's still the HCG. I'm only 6dpo.
> 
> Babydreams- Im glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Barbie23-Glad to hear everything is on track.
> 
> Quaver-Im sure they are getting big and juicy
> 
> Futuremommie-Did the injections make them sore before the HCG? Fx they ate baby symptoms

High temperature is a good sign.. :dust::dust:


----------



## babydreams06

MiBebe said:


> Doingit4us, this is my first round of IUI (hopefully my last) and I'm scared to test because of the likelihood of getting a false positive due to meds. I am going to wait till my doctors office does the pregnancy test on Nov 23. It'll drive me mad, but I get obsessive so this forced wait is good for my wallet.
> 
> BTW I hope you got your BFP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Doingit4us said:
> 
> 
> Woke up to a higher temp today. I hope that's a good sign. My ovary isn't as sore today. No new symptoms at all. I am 7dpiui today. Took another HPT this morning got a BFP. Weird thing is it took longer to show but it's darker than yesterday's. I think it's still the HCG. I'm only 6dpo.
> 
> Babydreams- Im glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Barbie23-Glad to hear everything is on track.
> 
> Quaver-Im sure they are getting big and juicy
> 
> Futuremommie-Did the injections make them sore before the HCG? Fx they ate baby symptomsClick to expand...

I have never seen a positive on the strip so far.. never tested before DPO 10 days.. has always been negative after the 10th day.. Its my 2nd IUI and I am really hoping for a positive.. no pregnancy symptoms though.. Today is DPO 10 and I am going to test DPO14.. :dust:


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Feeling really restless now.. am going crazy.. I dont exactly know what I want at this point but I am not feeling very good :( 

i really needed to vent it out... sorry about that..


----------



## Doingit4us

Good Morning ladies! I got a def BFN this morning. Guess all the HCG is out of my system. I wont be testing for another couple of days now. BBT went from 98.42 yesterday to 98.6 today. That's a .5 jump in two days. I'm hoping it stays high and starts to look triphasic. I have no other symptoms except my left nipple is sore. My right one isn't as sore anymore. No cramping at all. I wish I did though.


Babydreams-I know exactly how you feel. I'm starting to feel like this didn't work. I know I'm only 7dpo, but that's how I feel. It's so frustrating and trying to stay positive is draining. Feel free to vent!

Mibebe-Thank you! I hope you get yours as well.


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> I have no other symptoms except my left nipple is sore. My right one isn't as sore anymore. No cramping at all. I wish I did though.

The symptoms will disappear with hcg, hope this worked:thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

I know what you mean about feeling restless, I woke up this morning an hour early wondering if this will be our month, this has been the longest 2ww and I"m only 9dpo. I don't really have any concrete symptomes just sore boobs and lower back pain which are all AF symptoms too, I'm trying not to get my hopes up, my body always betrays me when I do.

Doingit4us- I hope those temps stay up! When do you plan to test again?


----------



## MiBebe

DPO 4 (I think) for me today. No symptoms yet. I work late every day, am stressed out over my kids and stepdaughter, I go to grad school at night, and I haven't been sleeping well in the past few months. Even if a symptom crept up on me I seriously wouldn't recognize it since I'm an anxious mess anyway LOL Well this morning I got on the train and some dude had too much cologne and I almost gagged but that's about it! God is good! I'm still alive.

FutureMommie, thank you so much for adding me to your siggie! I'm rooting for you as well!!! I wanna get out of this section already and be in the first trimester thread!!! Is that too much to ask?


----------



## FutureMommie

Wow! MeBebe you have alot going on!!!!!!! I hope we all leave this section this month!


----------



## babydreams06

Hi all,

I had back ache all day today and sore boobs.. some wierd feeling in the stomach but that might be just gas... This 2ww is killing me.. no symptoms.. I have not checked my temprature so far.. I am planning to check it tomorrow morning as soon as I get up.. I am losing it by the day and trying hard to stay positive.. I am glad you ladies are with me.... 

Mibebe - I guess you really need some rest!! I hope you have a BFP soon :hugs:

Doingit4us & Futuremommie - :dust:
Quaver - good luck for your scan tomorrow... your scans will surely show some nice big follicles..:thumbup::flower:

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!


----------



## Doingit4us

After complaining that I wasn't having any symptoms, I started to get very very mild cramping. I wouldn't have even noticed if I wasn't looking for it.(TMI) Later I had an abundance of CM. Looked it up and it said can happen with increased progesterone. Trying not to get my hopes up. The cramping has stopped and now I just feel kind of off. Almost like I have taken some meds. Can't really explain it.


Quaver- I can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow. Good luck!

Futuremommie-I woke up about an hour early also. I couldn't stop thinking about it. Progesterone also causes back pain. Fx for you! I'm not sure when I'm going to test again. Going to wait a couple of days and see how my temps are. Now that I have true BFN, I don't want to see another.

Mibebe- Being busy is good. Maybe these 2 weeks will fly by for you. You'll be too busy to lose your mind symptom spotting like this rest of us. Hopefully, we will all be together in the first trimester soon.

Babydreams- Know that we are here for you and are going through the same journey. God will answer our prayers in the end. :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Not good news:blush:

There was only 1 follicle which was tiny at 10mm (CD14):nope:
The doctor said unless this grows by Saturday (CD16), it's a no go for IUI this cycle:cry:

In the last 5 cycles (including this one), I ov'd 3 times on left, and had 1 when I didn't ov and this. I think my right ovary is broken:shrug:


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver said:


> Not good news:blush:
> 
> There was only 1 follicle which was tiny at 10mm (CD14):nope:
> The doctor said unless this grows by Saturday (CD16), it's a no go for IUI this cycle:cry:
> 
> In the last 5 cycles (including this one), I ov'd 3 times on left, and had 1 when I didn't ov and this. I think my right ovary is broken:shrug:

:hugs::hugs: Did the doctor give you any injections for today and tomorrow which will help the follcile grown in the next two days? This had happened to me but i was on CD 9 they gave me two injections continuously for three days and then the follcile had actually grown.. Also sometimes the follicles are just late bloomers for all you know it might grow well in the next fews days and you may ovulate later than the other months.. dont lose hope.. I will :baby: that the follcile grows enough by the end of this week..


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> :hugs::hugs: Did the doctor give you any injections for today and tomorrow which will help the follcile grown in the next two days? This had happened to me but i was on CD 9 they gave me two injections continuously for three days and then the follcile had actually grown.. Also sometimes the follicles are just late bloomers for all you know it might grow well in the next fews days and you may ovulate later than the other months.. dont lose hope.. I will :baby: that the follcile grows enough by the end of this week..

Thanks:cry:
I did have an injection today (Puregon/Follistim 75iu), but the doctor did not look hopeful:blush:


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us said:


> After complaining that I wasn't having any symptoms, I started to get very very mild cramping. I wouldn't have even noticed if I wasn't looking for it.(TMI) Later I had an abundance of CM. Looked it up and it said can happen with increased progesterone. Trying not to get my hopes up. The cramping has stopped and now I just feel kind of off. Almost like I have taken some meds. Can't really explain it.
> 
> 
> Quaver- I can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow. Good luck!
> 
> Futuremommie-I woke up about an hour early also. I couldn't stop thinking about it. Progesterone also causes back pain. Fx for you! I'm not sure when I'm going to test again. Going to wait a couple of days and see how my temps are. Now that I have true BFN, I don't want to see another.
> 
> *Mibebe- Being busy is good. Maybe these 2 weeks will fly by for you. You'll be too busy to lose your mind symptom spotting like this rest of us. Hopefully, we will all be together in the first trimester soon.*
> 
> Babydreams- Know that we are here for you and are going through the same journey. God will answer our prayers in the end. :hugs:




babydreams06 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had back ache all day today and sore boobs.. some wierd feeling in the stomach but that might be just gas... This 2ww is killing me.. no symptoms.. I have not checked my temprature so far.. I am planning to check it tomorrow morning as soon as I get up.. I am losing it by the day and trying hard to stay positive.. I am glad you ladies are with me....
> 
> *Mibebe - I guess you really need some rest!! I hope you have a BFP soon *
> 
> Doingit4us & Futuremommie - :dust:
> Quaver - good luck for your scan tomorrow... your scans will surely show some nice big follicles..:thumbup::flower:
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!

From your mouth to God's ears!


----------



## Doingit4us

Quaver said:


> Not good news:blush:
> 
> There was only 1 follicle which was tiny at 10mm (CD14):nope:
> The doctor said unless this grows by Saturday (CD16), it's a no go for IUI this cycle:cry:
> 
> In the last 5 cycles (including this one), I ov'd 3 times on left, and had 1 when I didn't ov and this. I think my right ovary is broken:shrug:

Quaver there's still time. I know it's hard, but try not to let this get you down. I'll be praying that the follicle gets to where it needs to be.


----------



## Doingit4us

Well ladies I feel like I'm out. :nope: I'm in a horrible mood. Everything my Dh does is getting under my skin. Probably AF. I have no symptoms. My bbs are still sore, but they are starting to feel like regular AF soreness. I took my last HPT today (I know, I said I wasn't going to) and it was BFN. I know it's still early, but I can't shake the feeling. I woke up at 3:54 and my bbt was 98.53, but since it was an 1hr + early, I took it again at 5am. It was 98.61. Not sure which one to go by. If I'm not preggo I just want AF to come now. This way I can move on.


----------



## MiBebe

Quaver, don't give up hope! I pray that your follicle grows and you get your BFP!


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Doingit4us - Its too early for you to think that way.. I have heard many dont have any symptoms until 6 weeks.. I know what you mean when you say u are moody. I am in a horrible mood too.. my bbs are soar, I have body pain, exhausted, irritated but no other symptom.. 

Its easy for me to tell you to stay positive cos I am trying hard too.. Today is 11 dpiui and I am trying not to think negative.. Sunday (dpiui 13) if its a BFN then I guess I am out.. Should show something faint on Sunday atleast.. Let be hopeful:hugs:

Futuremommie - any other symptoms? how are you doing?

Quaver - One more day for scans, we are all praying it grows enough!:thumbup::flower:

Mibebe - how are you doing?


----------



## MiBebe

I'm good!
Yesterday and today I had a headache, but it could be stress. My DH asked me if I felt any symptoms but I said no. 



babydreams06 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Doingit4us - Its too early for you to think that way.. I have heard many dont have any symptoms until 6 weeks.. I know what you mean when you say u are moody. I am in a horrible mood too.. my bbs are soar, I have body pain, exhausted, irritated but no other symptom..
> 
> Its easy for me to tell you to stay positive cos I am trying hard too.. Today is 11 dpiui and I am trying not to think negative.. Sunday (dpiui 13) if its a BFN then I guess I am out.. Should show something faint on Sunday atleast.. Let be hopeful:hugs:
> 
> Futuremommie - any other symptoms? how are you doing?
> 
> Quaver - One more day for scans, we are all praying it grows enough!:thumbup::flower:
> 
> Mibebe - how are you doing?


----------



## Doingit4us

babydreams06 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Doingit4us - Its too early for you to think that way.. I have heard many dont have any symptoms until 6 weeks.. I know what you mean when you say u are moody. I am in a horrible mood too.. my bbs are soar, I have body pain, exhausted, irritated but no other symptom..
> 
> Its easy for me to tell you to stay positive cos I am trying hard too.. Today is 11 dpiui and I am trying not to think negative.. Sunday (dpiui 13) if its a BFN then I guess I am out.. Should show something faint on Sunday atleast.. Let be hopeful:hugs:


I know it's still early. I just wish I had one really good symptom. Something to make me go, "hmmmm" ...lol Why can't our pee just turn purple or something?! Thanks for the encouragement. You ladies are the only people that understand how I feel. My temp dropped a little this morning. Went from 98.61 to 98.44. My coverline is 97.6, so I'm still way above it. I am not sleeping good at night at all.

I'm going to hold off on testing until Sunday too. I go out of town on Tuesday and would like to know something by then. Praying we all get our BFP!


----------



## MiBebe

Purple pee?! LOL too funny
Or maybe blue/pink pee so we also know what we're having



Doingit4us said:


> babydreams06 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Doingit4us - Its too early for you to think that way.. I have heard many dont have any symptoms until 6 weeks.. I know what you mean when you say u are moody. I am in a horrible mood too.. my bbs are soar, I have body pain, exhausted, irritated but no other symptom..
> 
> Its easy for me to tell you to stay positive cos I am trying hard too.. Today is 11 dpiui and I am trying not to think negative.. Sunday (dpiui 13) if its a BFN then I guess I am out.. Should show something faint on Sunday atleast.. Let be hopeful:hugs:
> 
> 
> I know it's still early. I just wish I had one really good symptom. Something to make me go, "hmmmm" ...lol Why can't our pee just turn purple or something?! Thanks for the encouragement. You ladies are the only people that understand how I feel. My temp dropped a little this morning. Went from 98.61 to 98.44. My coverline is 97.6, so I'm still way above it. I am not sleeping good at night at all.
> 
> I'm going to hold off on testing until Sunday too. I go out of town on Tuesday and would like to know something by then. Praying we all get our BFP!Click to expand...


----------



## Quaver

Bad news, scan did not go well (15mm CD16):cry:
The egg has grown, but really slowly (10mm CD14), so the doctor thinks it is not a good egg. So no IUI this cycle:blush:

Normally ov at around CD19 is not bad, but having had Clomid & injections and having seen how my egg grew previously + my age, better not risk it.

As for the next, at this rate we'll miss my ov, but I asked for some tablets to delay my AF so if it works, I should ov when I'm with DH:thumbup:
We are delaying by about 2 weeks But it'll depend on how slow the egg grows. If it's reaaally slow, then it'll be more like 10 days.

The doctor told me my skin will be really greasy with this AF delaying tablets Anyone had Norethisterone? It's my third time, but not for this long. Usually 7 tabs to induce AF, this time it's 15 days Will I get fat?:haha:

The doctor said no need to use protection while BD, as egg won't fertilize anyway. I start the tabs at around 10DPO:coffee:


----------



## MiBebe

I'm sorry to hear that Quaver
Sending you a BIG hug



Quaver said:


> Bad news, scan did not go well (15mm CD16):cry:
> The egg has grown, but really slowly (10mm CD14), so the doctor thinks it is not a good egg. So no IUI this cycle:blush:
> 
> Normally ov at around CD19 is not bad, but having had Clomid & injections and having seen how my egg grew previously + my age, better not risk it.
> 
> As for the next, at this rate we'll miss my ov, but I asked for some tablets to delay my AF so if it works, I should ov when I'm with DH:thumbup:
> We are delaying by about 2 weeks But it'll depend on how slow the egg grows. If it's reaaally slow, then it'll be more like 10 days.
> 
> The doctor told me my skin will be really greasy with this AF delaying tablets Anyone had Norethisterone? It's my third time, but not for this long. Usually 7 tabs to induce AF, this time it's 15 days Will I get fat?:haha:
> 
> The doctor said no need to use protection while BD, as egg won't fertilize anyway. I start the tabs at around 10DPO:coffee:


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver said:


> Bad news, scan did not go well (15mm CD16):cry:
> The egg has grown, but really slowly (10mm CD14), so the doctor thinks it is not a good egg. So no IUI this cycle:blush:
> 
> Normally ov at around CD19 is not bad, but having had Clomid & injections and having seen how my egg grew previously + my age, better not risk it.
> 
> As for the next, at this rate we'll miss my ov, but I asked for some tablets to delay my AF so if it works, I should ov when I'm with DH:thumbup:
> We are delaying by about 2 weeks But it'll depend on how slow the egg grows. If it's reaaally slow, then it'll be more like 10 days.
> 
> The doctor told me my skin will be really greasy with this AF delaying tablets Anyone had Norethisterone? It's my third time, but not for this long. Usually 7 tabs to induce AF, this time it's 15 days Will I get fat?:haha:
> 
> The doctor said no need to use protection while BD, as egg won't fertilize anyway. I start the tabs at around 10DPO:coffee:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Doingit4us

I'm so sorry Quaver. :hugs:


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies, 

Could not resist any longer.. I tested today (DPO 12) and BFN.. :cry: no symptoms.. :wacko:bbs are soar just like how they are before AF arrives... Now I am waiting for my AF to arrive.. I am sure there is no more hope... 

I have to think of the coming cycle and see what the doctor will decide for me... I sometimes really wonder how so many million sperms forget their destination and not reach the egg :shrug:

Quaver - Dont worry, all will be ok.. :hugs:
Doingit4us, Mibebe & Futuremommie - how are you guys doing? Wishing you guys get BFP soon:flower:


----------



## MiBebe

babydreams06 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Could not resist any longer.. I tested today (DPO 12) and BFN.. :cry: no symptoms.. :wacko:bbs are soar just like how they are before AF arrives... Now I am waiting for my AF to arrive.. I am sure there is no more hope...
> 
> I have to think of the coming cycle and see what the doctor will decide for me... I sometimes really wonder how so many million sperms forget their destination and not reach the egg :shrug:
> 
> Quaver - Dont worry, all will be ok.. :hugs:
> Doingit4us, Mibebe & Futuremommie - how are you guys doing? Wishing you guys get BFP soon:flower:

I got a faint second line yesterday when I took a test. I am only 7 DPO so I'm going to test again and then claim it when I have a darker line. I am feeling good about it


----------



## FutureMommie

Hi ladies, I've been away for a few days on a mini vacay. I started AF today so I'm out! I was really bummed at first but then I just went out and bought a pair of shoes to make me feel a little better. So I guess it's on to my next IUI!

Quaver, I'm so sorry that you aren't going to have your iui, I'm sending tons of hugs your way.

DoingIt- Don't count yourself out! I've got my fingers crossed for you!

MiBebe-I hope you line gets darker! Good luck!!!

Babydreams- How are you?!?!?


----------



## Doingit4us

Mibebe- :happydance: I hope you get a darker line over the next few days

Quaver- I have never heard of Norethisterone. Didn't even know you could delay AF. I don't think you will get fat hun. :)

Babydreams- It's not over until the :witch: shows at your door

Futurmommie- I'm sorry hun, but I'm glad to see you aren't letting it get you down. Shoes always make me feel better! :)

AFM...Was not going to test till tomorrow, but I went out and bought a pack of FRERs and once they were in the house I couldn't resist. :blush: Soooo...I got a faint :bfp:. Very Very Faint. It came up within a two mins, but I can't catch it with my camera. I'm hesitant to count this as a true BFP. The last test I took was a dollar tree cheapie two days ago and it was BFN. Is the FRER more sensitive? Could it still be picking up the HCG shot? I got the shot on 1 Nov. That was 13 days ago. I'm 10dpo, 11dpiui. I didn't hold my pee long and I had like three glasses of tea and a coke during the wait. What do you guys think? I don't want to get my hopes up.:nope: Going to try to upload a pic.


----------



## MiBebe

I'm on the same boat as you. My trigger shot was on 9 days ago and I got a second line yesterday. I am being overly cautious. I will try again tomorrow. This is going to drive me nuts. 

BTW please keep us posted! I got my fingers crossed for you. 



Doingit4us said:


> Mibebe- :happydance: I hope you get a darker line over the next few days
> 
> Quaver- I have never heard of Norethisterone. Didn't even know you could delay AF. I don't think you will get fat hun. :)
> 
> Babydreams- It's not over until the :witch: shows at your door
> 
> Futurmommie- I'm sorry hun, but I'm glad to see you aren't letting it get you down. Shoes always make me feel better! :)
> 
> AFM...Was not going to test till tomorrow, but I went out and bought a pack of FRERs and once they were in the house I couldn't resist. :blush: Soooo...I got a faint :bfp:. Very Very Faint. It came up within a two mins, but I can't catch it with my camera. I'm hesitant to count this as a true BFP. The last test I took was a dollar tree cheapie two days ago and it was BFN. Is the FRER more sensitive? Could it still be picking up the HCG shot? I got the shot on 1 Nov. That was 13 days ago. I'm 10dpo, 11dpiui. I didn't hold my pee long and I had like three glasses of tea and a coke during the wait. What do you guys think? I don't want to get my hopes up.:nope: Going to try to upload a pic.


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> Soooo...I got a faint :bfp:. Very Very Faint. It came up within a two mins, but I can't catch it with my camera.




MiBebe said:


> I got a second line yesterday. I am being overly cautious. I will try again tomorrow. This is going to drive me nuts.

Exciting news! :happydance:
Fingers crossed tomorrow's lines are darker!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pumpkin86

well..Af got me today girls :nope:..I thought I will get pregnant after my IUI as the doctors say there's nothing wrong with me and dh and are both healthy after the tests beside we are still young..I'm 24 and dh 26..so now I feel so confused and lost as why this is not happening to us..all those money for nothing :cry:..


----------



## Quaver

I'm so sorry Pumpkin:hugs:
Don't give up.
Are you planning on doing another IUI again?


----------



## Doingit4us

Punkin- Don't give up. I have heard that for some reason there is a higher rate of success on the 2nd and 3rd IUI.


----------



## Doingit4us

I couldn't hold my pee long at all. About 3 1/2 hrs. Got another Very Very faint BFP. I think I'm going to go buy a digital and a few $ cheapies. If I get something on either of those I'll probably believe it. My bbt went up slightly today, but my bbs aren't as sore. That was my only main symptom. :(


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> I couldn't hold my pee long at all. About 3 1/2 hrs. Got another Very Very faint BFP. I think I'm going to go buy a digital and a few $ cheapies. If I get something on either of those I'll probably believe it. My bbt went up slightly today, but my bbs aren't as sore. That was my only main symptom. :(

Sounds great!:happydance:
Hope you peed in a cup so you can test with different tests:thumbup:


----------



## KD12

Hi ladies! I'm new to this site, AF this morning after first cycle of FSH/trigger shot/IUI. Very dissapointing but somehow I'm ready to start it all again. I now have a deep appreciation for all of the ladies who do this month after month! 

We are strong, amazing women and even if this is not our month (A HUGE Congratulations and lots of prayers to those in which it is!!), our month will come!!! 

Pumpkin: I'm so sorry! I'm right there with you!:-( Are you starting again this mont or taking a month off?


----------



## Quaver

Welcome KD1:flower:
By this time next year, let's all have babies in our arms:thumbup:


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi KD1 & Welcome! Fx that the next cycle will be the one.:thumbup:

Well I went out and bought an EPT, Clearblue Digital and a $ test. Got a faint, but there BFP on the $ test, and BFN on the Digital and I think I might see the faintest line ever on the EPT. That just might be line eye. I know I just need to wait and see, but this sucks.


----------



## Quaver

At 11DPO that's BFP under normal circumstances. Hope this is it for you!:happydance:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## pumpkin86

hey ladies thanks a lot...actually no I'm not planing on doing a second IUI for the time being and just stick with the relaxed method this next cycle as I want to give my body a rest from all these crazy meds beside I honestly hated that IUI cause it was kinda painful to me with the speculum and everything..
The one thing I'm gonna do this cycle is the 21 day blood work to make sure I ovulate without the meds..
Good luck to all of you ladies..hope to see lots of Bfp this month


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Doingit4us & Mibebe - Really hoping your lines gets darker!! fingers crossed! Happy to know you can see a faint line for now.. like Quaver said its normal to see only a faint line at this point.. good luck:dust:
FutureMommie & pumpkin86 - :hugs::hugs: sorry to here that the :witch:got you this month.. are you going to have another IUI this cycle? I am 99% sure I will be joining you guys soon.. I am expecting AF to arrive anytime..

KD12 - Welcome! all the best for this cycle..

Quaver - how are you?? I really hope we all have babies in our hands by next year!

I tested last on Friday and it was a BFN.. I dont have any symptom, just pain in my abdomen like AF is going to arrive.. I know I am out this month but have the urge to test today again just to check.. Will test and keep you guys posted.. I will make an appointment with my doc once AF arrives to discuss if she is going to repeat IUI this cycle again..

:dust:to all!


----------



## PR&TR13

Hello ladies hope I can join you. I just took my 1st Clomid today for cd3-7 and have ultrasound scheduled for nov 22 & iui nov 24. But I have a question last time I took Clomid I had an ultrasound on cd13 and bow I'm going to have it on cd10 so will the follicals have enough time to be a good size? When have u had the ultrasound done and what day did you have ur IUI?

Thanks in advanced for ur help ;)

and congrats on the positives!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

DoingIt and MiBebe I'm rooting for you guys! Come on BFP's!

Pumpkin- I'm sorry I know how you feel I had an IUI and AF showed Saturday!

Afm- I will call my Re in the morning to schedule a scan! Today when I got home their was an invite to a baby shower the first one I've received since I began ttc and I totally had a melt down so along with AF what a way to end the weekend!

Welcome PR!


----------



## babydreams06

PR&TR13 said:


> Hello ladies hope I can join you. I just took my 1st Clomid today for cd3-7 and have ultrasound scheduled for nov 22 & iui nov 24. But I have a question last time I took Clomid I had an ultrasound on cd13 and bow I'm going to have it on cd10 so will the follicals have enough time to be a good size? When have u had the ultrasound done and what day did you have ur IUI?
> 
> Thanks in advanced for ur help ;)
> 
> and congrats on the positives!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!

Welcome PR - usually the doc starts scanning on day 8 for me and again on day 10 & day 12.. IUI happens on Day 14 usually.. a day this side or that side..


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> Quaver - how are you?? I really hope we all have babies in our hands by next year!

I'm fine thanks, doing nothing in particular on the ttc front:blush:


PR&TR13 said:


> When have u had the ultrasound done and what day did you have ur IUI?

I usually have mine on CD12, then Hcg shot and IUI depending on the size of the follicle:flower:


----------



## Doingit4us

Pumpkin-I wish had received a day 21 scan. I'm sure I ovulated based on the pain, but it would have been nice to confirm.

Babydreams- When is AF due? Maybe you have a shy bean. Fx that's what it is.

PR&TR13- Welcome! Your docs probably just want to chk to see if you are responding to the meds. I'm sure they will do another scan. I had one at cd12 and they weren't big enough. Had another one at cd16 and they were good. I wouldn't stress over it. Let us know how everything goes.

FutureMommie- :hugs: I saw pregnant ladies all weekend. It hurts, but our day is coming.

Mibebe- How are you doing?

Afm...Took another FRER, $ tree and EPT this morning. On the FRER & tree the lines were so faint, if I wasn't looking for them I wouldn't have seen them. A lot lighter than yesterday. Pratically BFN. :( The EPT was faint, but darker then yesterday. I would say BFP if it was wasn't for the fact that it's a blu dye test. I don't knwo what's going on. My bbs are now swollen and still sore. My temp is staying high. If I were preggo wouldn't my test be getting darker? I'm going to see if they will give me a blood test today.


----------



## Doingit4us

Just got off the phone with the clinic, they won't give me a blood test until next week. I'm just going to have to wait and see.


----------



## PR&TR13

Thanks Ladies,

I think I'm just worring because of the holiday's. I really don't think I'm having another scan because I'm paying in advanced and what I'm paying for includes 1 ultrasound and an IUI. But I'm hoping that the follicles grow, grow, grow!!!! They have everything already scheduled and they are closed on Thanksgiving day which would be cd 14. But I'm just going to pray becasue we will also be bding around that time. So fingers crossed that it will happen either way. 

What's a good size for the follicles to be? That way I can ask questions if they are not that size. 

Good luck ladies!!!!!


----------



## Quaver

PR&TR13 said:


> What's a good size for the follicles to be? That way I can ask questions if they are not that size.

Follicles grow about 1-2mm/day. It is considered mature at around 20mm:flower:


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Pumpkin-I wish had received a day 21 scan. I'm sure I ovulated based on the pain, but it would have been nice to confirm.
> 
> Babydreams- When is AF due? Maybe you have a shy bean. Fx that's what it is.
> 
> PR&TR13- Welcome! Your docs probably just want to chk to see if you are responding to the meds. I'm sure they will do another scan. I had one at cd12 and they weren't big enough. Had another one at cd16 and they were good. I wouldn't stress over it. Let us know how everything goes.
> 
> FutureMommie- :hugs: I saw pregnant ladies all weekend. It hurts, but our day is coming.
> 
> Mibebe- How are you doing?
> 
> Afm...Took another FRER, $ tree and EPT this morning. On the FRER & tree the lines were so faint, if I wasn't looking for them I wouldn't have seen them. A lot lighter than yesterday. Pratically BFN. :( The EPT was faint, but darker then yesterday. I would say BFP if it was wasn't for the fact that it's a blu dye test. I don't knwo what's going on. My bbs are now swollen and still sore. My temp is staying high. If I were preggo wouldn't my test be getting darker? I'm going to see if they will give me a blood test today.

My AF is due tomorrow.. I feel so terrible.. I dont know if i will ever get pregnant.. All my female collegues in my team are either pregnant or have just delivered.. My best friend delivered twins two months ago.. my sister in law delivered her 2nd baby ... my co sister is trying for her second one i know.. Its just ME :nope:

I have made an appointment with my doc tomorrow ( as she is off on Wed & Thu) My husband and I wanna discuss what she wants us to do this cycle... If she wants us to go ahead with the IUI or will she move us to the next step :wacko:

Anyway I really hope your line gets darker dear! I am sure it will get dark in the next few days..


----------



## FutureMommie

DoingIt4Us-Next week? Really? Ugggh I'm sorry but hopefully AF will stay away and that line will get darker while you wait!

Babydreams-I totally know how you feel my best friends both have kids and 2 of my sorority sisters are pg now and I'm being invited to babyshowers which means I will buy gifts but decline the invitations.

Lets try to keep each other uplifted and in a positive place, I know our time is coming.


----------



## Doingit4us

Thank you ladies so much for your support! It means a lot to be able to come on here and get some positive reinforcement.


----------



## Doingit4us

babydreams06 said:


> My AF is due tomorrow.. I feel so terrible.. I dont know if i will ever get pregnant.. All my female collegues in my team are either pregnant or have just delivered.. My best friend delivered twins two months ago.. my sister in law delivered her 2nd baby ... my co sister is trying for her second one i know.. Its just ME :nope:
> 
> I have made an appointment with my doc tomorrow ( as she is off on Wed & Thu) My husband and I wanna discuss what she wants us to do this cycle... If she wants us to go ahead with the IUI or will she move us to the next step :wacko:
> 
> Anyway I really hope your line gets darker dear! I am sure it will get dark in the next few days..

I'm so sorry you feel so bad. You WILL get pregnant and have your own beautiful baby. SPEAK IT, EXPECT IT & RECEIVE IT! I will be right there claiming it with you.


----------



## babydreams06

Hello Ladies,

This is really a good morning I must say.. There is a twist in the tale .. I tested today morning ( 30 mins ago) (15 dpiui) and I saw two lines after two mins.. I tested using the first morning sample.. I have never seen two lines ever .. The second line is really faint but i can see it ... I woke up my husband just to make sure even he can see it.. We cant stop smiling.. I just hope its not a false positive or something.. unfortuantely that was the last kit i had, otherwise i am sure i would have tested again..

I am thrilledand i really wanted to first log on to bnb to share the news with you ladies.. I have made an appointment with the doc today afternoon and I hope she does a blood test to confrim.. I still cant believe the second line appeared.. I am in no mood to so anything.. I just kept seeing the strip again and again.. I am really hoping this is it.. 

Doingit4us - like you said may be i have a shy bean :)
Futuremommie - I exactly know how it feels when you have to attend baby showers.. thanks so much for the positive thoughts.. I really really hope this is it.. I hope you have ur BFP soon as well.. are you going to do another IUI this month??


----------



## Doingit4us

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


YAY Babydreams!!!! I'm soooooooo happy for you! I'm smiling for you. Wooohoo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Quaver

:wohoo:Congratulations Babydreams!:wohoo:
You are going to be a mummy!:crib:


----------



## PR&TR13

Babydreams how exciting!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!! You know anyone else would make me sick but when I hear such amazing news on bnb it's not the same. I'm truely happy for all the BFP that happen on here because I believe we all deserve it!!!!

Hope the blood work went well!!!!!


----------



## babydreams06

I cant believe it.. I tried again with a new kit.. very very faint line again.. will see the doc in the next 1.5 hours.. really hoping... fingers crossed! thanks for all ur support guys!

Hi Again!

The results of the blood test have come and yes it does confirm that I am pregnant.. yay yay!! :happydance:They have asked me to do the beta HCG test again on Thursday same time in the afternoon and the doc says that the HCG level should have increased atleast by 60% of what it is today ( it is 313 today).. that indicates a healthy pregnancy and also rules out the chances of ectopic pregnancy ... She also asked me to check the E2 and p4 level.. the results will be out tomorrow and hope all will be good..

how are you all doing??


----------



## Doingit4us

I said I was was going to test till Sat...well I did anyway and guess what? BFP!!!!!! Its still light but definitely there. I'm so shocked. I'm out of town so I can't show my hubby yet.
.


----------



## PR&TR13

Ohhh congrats!!!! How exciting!!!! That is Awesome!!!! 

This def gives me hope!!!! It's a good month!!!!!


----------



## Quaver

:wohoo: Congratulations Babydreams & Doingit4us :wohoo:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:blue::crib::pink:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:​


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> I said I was was going to test till Sat...well I did anyway and guess what? BFP!!!!!! Its still light but definitely there. I'm so shocked. I'm out of town so I can't show my hubby yet.
> .

Congratulations !!! :happydance::happydance:I hope you have your blood test soon to confirm...:flower:


----------



## babydreams06

PR&TR13 said:


> Ohhh congrats!!!! How exciting!!!! That is Awesome!!!!
> 
> This def gives me hope!!!! It's a good month!!!!!

Hi PR - how are you doing? Do you know when you are having your scan this month? It seems like a good month.. I really hope we see more BFPs out here soon.. good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## babydreams06

Mibebe - how are you doing? when will you be testing??


----------



## PR&TR13

babydreams06 said:


> PR&TR13 said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh congrats!!!! How exciting!!!! That is Awesome!!!!
> 
> This def gives me hope!!!! It's a good month!!!!!
> 
> Hi PR - how are you doing? Do you know when you are having your scan this month? It seems like a good month.. I really hope we see more BFPs out here soon.. good luck!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Babydreams - hope u have a H&H preg!!!! I'm excited because of all these BFP!!!! I feel that I have a chance and hope :). My scan is Nov 22 (my mother's b-day) and IUI Nov 24. I really won't know until Dec but I'm def hopefull and believe it could happen :) just praying that these follicles grow like weed :)


----------



## Doingit4us

Well AF is due today and I woke up to a huge temp drop. Stillabove coverline but it hasn't been this low. I think AF is coming to rain on my parade. I always drop below coverline and she shows. My cervix is low and hard now and I feels she's on her way.:cry::cry:

I don't understand my test was darker then the last couple of days


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> I don't understand my test was darker then the last couple of days

Hang in there:hugs:


----------



## Doingit4us

Still no AF but I am cramping like she is right around the corner. I decided to take an FRER at lunch. Another BFP! What is going on? I'm worried I might be having an etopic. That's the only thing I think might be preventing my test from getting darker. I also have a really bad headache.


----------



## FutureMommie

:yipee::yipee:Babydreams- OMG! Congratulations!!!!!

Doingit4us- Praying and keeping my fingers crossed that this is a sticky bean!!!!!!!

afm- I had an ultrasound this morning and I can't do injections or an IUI this month, I still have left over cyst on my ovaries but atlease I get to enjoy my Thanksgiving without being bloated and harmonal.


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> Still no AF but I am cramping like she is right around the corner. I decided to take an FRER at lunch. Another BFP! What is going on? I'm worried I might be having an etopic. That's the only thing I think might be preventing my test from getting darker. I also have a really bad headache.

How dark is FRER? When are you going to the doctors?


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Still no AF but I am cramping like she is right around the corner. I decided to take an FRER at lunch. Another BFP! What is going on? I'm worried I might be having an etopic. That's the only thing I think might be preventing my test from getting darker. I also have a really bad headache.

I dont think you shud worry dear! I got a very very faint line on DPO 15 remember??? I dont think the line not getting darker shud be a concern.. your blood test results will show the amount of HCG and if thats fine you dont need to worry about the line.. I had the same worry and I asked the doctor twice if i am really pregnant.. she told me two lines wont appear in the first place if that harmone is not present and if it is present you have to be pregnant.. relax till you have ur blood test.. ( I know thats difficult) dont worry too much!:hugs:


----------



## babydreams06

FutureMommie said:


> :yipee::yipee:Babydreams- OMG! Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Doingit4us- Praying and keeping my fingers crossed that this is a sticky bean!!!!!!!
> 
> afm- I had an ultrasound this morning and I can't do injections or an IUI this month, I still have left over cyst on my ovaries but atlease I get to enjoy my Thanksgiving without being bloated and harmonal.

Are you doing anything for your cyst? i mean medications or something so that it goes away for your next cycle? You can enjoy thanksgiving and have a new year baby!:flower:


----------



## Doingit4us

N good news here. I started bleeding pretty heavy yesterday. Went to the doc and my beta was only 11. Its not in my tubes which is good. I have to get my bloods again on Friday. I'm pretty sure its going to be a chemical. Thank you ladies for everything


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> N good news here. I started bleeding pretty heavy yesterday. Went to the doc and my beta was only 11. Its not in my tubes which is good. I have to get my bloods again on Friday. I'm pretty sure its going to be a chemical. Thank you ladies for everything

I'm so so sorry:cry:


----------



## PR&TR13

Doingit4us - I'm so sorry :(


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> N good news here. I started bleeding pretty heavy yesterday. Went to the doc and my beta was only 11. Its not in my tubes which is good. I have to get my bloods again on Friday. I'm pretty sure its going to be a chemical. Thank you ladies for everything

So sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4us- I'm so sorry! 

babydreams- He didn't give me anything, I'd read that sometimes that put you on birth control but they aren't very big so maybe that is why so we will just enjoy the holiday and try again in December!


----------



## PR&TR13

FutureMommie - Enjoy your holiday's. 

I've read that it is good to take off for the holiday's due to so many things going on and the stress that comes with the holiday's. We've already decided that if this isn't our month we will take December off and continue in Jan. 

Best of luck!!!!!


----------



## babydreams06

FutureMommie said:


> Doingit4us- I'm so sorry!
> 
> babydreams- He didn't give me anything, I'd read that sometimes that put you on birth control but they aren't very big so maybe that is why so we will just enjoy the holiday and try again in December!

you should enjoy your holiday!! and anyway December is not far away.. good luck!

Doingit4us , quaver, mibebe - how are you guys doing??

PR - waiting for your scan... I am sure they would have grown well..

Beta HCg results:
DPO 15 - 313
DPO 17 - 904

The results are looking good so far.. doctor has asked me for a scan on 27th ( next sat) I will have only completed 6 weeks.. so hoping we will get to see something on the 27th.. fingers crossed..


----------



## FutureMommie

Babydreams- keep us posted!!!!!!

Hope you ladies have a great weekend.


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> Doingit4us , quaver, mibebe - how are you guys doing??

We decided to spend December just chilling, and I'm abroad in January, so no IUI or FS until February.


> Beta HCg results:
> DPO 15 - 313
> DPO 17 - 904

That's great!:happydance::baby:


----------



## PR&TR13

BabyDreams - wow those are some good results!!!! I bet you are anxious to see that scan!!!! How exciting!!!!!!

Hope everyone has a great weekend :)


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies.

Babydreams- those are some great numbers! 

Furutemommie- I hope you have a great holiday.

PR-Fx for your scan

Quaver-:hi: Hope you are doing well.


AFM-I went in and got my beta today. It was 26. Wednesday it was 11. It's doubling, but even the docs are confused. I'm having a normal period and I'm pretty sure of when I ovulated. The doc I saw today, said it could be a chemical/miscarriage waiting to happen or it could be a real pregnancy. I'm trying to have faith in God that it is, but all evidence points elsewhere. I don't know why my levels would be increasing still. I have to go back on Sunday to see if they have increased. I was going to start my second round of Clomid on Sunday, but I guess I will have to wait.


----------



## barbie23

Doingit4us and babydreams...Congratulations on that BFP!!! So happy for you girls...Happy healthy 9 months...

AFM- I'm in Lupron 5 units and next wednesday starts Gonal F, I had yesterday my Baseline ultrasound and blood work and everything look perfect and my AF arrives on time...so everything look good for my IVF on Dec 8!!! So excited and happy..


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> AFM-I went in and got my beta today. It was 26. Wednesday it was 11. It's doubling, but even the docs are confused. I'm having a normal period and I'm pretty sure of when I ovulated. The doc I saw today, said it could be a chemical/miscarriage waiting to happen or it could be a real pregnancy. I'm trying to have faith in God that it is, but all evidence points elsewhere. I don't know why my levels would be increasing still. I have to go back on Sunday to see if they have increased. I was going to start my second round of Clomid on Sunday, but I guess I will have to wait.

That's good news!:thumbup:
You may have miscarried one of a twin.


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us - be positive and i am sure things will work out... it might just take some time for the HCG to go up.. anyway it has doubled from the last time so thats good news.. fingers crossed for you!! keep us posted..

Quaver - have a good trip... I guess the long break will do good... help you relax and for you know you may conceive naturally... all the best!!

PT - I am really waiting for the scan.. some ppl say 6 weeks is too early for a scan as you may or may not get to hear the heartbeat.. I am really hoping all looks good.. I cant wait for next saturday.. it seems so far.. good luck for ur scan..

barbie23 - hoping you have a sucessful IVF... 

Have a good weekend ladies...


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4us- how did the appointment go today?


----------



## Doingit4us

I have to wait until 0730 to call. I took a CB digital yesterday morning and got "PREGNANT"!!! We are going to stay positive. I'm having no pain and no bleeding which is good. I'm hoping this baby is just taking things slow. How are you doing? How was your weekend?


----------



## babydreams06

had some severe abdomen pain yesterday and today morning.. called the doctor and she adviced me to take enough rest.. only asked me to lie down or sit down.. no walking around a lot.. for this whole week until the scan.. she actually asked me to ger up only to pee and have food.. its diffuclt but i am scared something might go wrong.. so i will take off and rest this whole week..

Doingit4us - that's good news.. its very good you are positive..let us know what the doctor says..


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4us- I'm praying that your have a sticky bean in the place where it needs to be

babydreams- I hope you start feeling better soon!!!!


----------



## PR&TR13

Doingit4us - how exciting!!! I'm praying for you!!!!!! Keep us posted!!!

Babydreams - Listen to your doctors and get some rest!!!! I hope you get feeling better

AFM - I went to the FS office today and they did an ultrasound and I have a few follicles but 2 that are (15 1/5mm & 14 1/4mm) both on the right side and they are still have a little bit of growing to do. Doesn't suprise me becasue I had always thought cd11 was too early to be doing the ultrasound. Last time I got it done on cd13 and they were really good. So IUI was going to be on Wednesday but it is post-poned to Friday!!!!! I will do the HCG injection on Wednesday night and go Friday morning. 
So it's a little bitter sweet, I was hoping that they were big enough we can go ahead and do for Wednesday and relax and enjoy Thanksgiving specially because I was going to a friends house that is about 3 1/2 hrs away and now we will have to come back before we planned. But on the other hand I'd rather do it right and through this whole process I've put it in God's hands and if He want's it on Friday then Friday it will be :)!!!!!!!!! 

So at this point GROW FOLLICLES GROW!!!!!!! Fx!!!!!


----------



## babydreams06

PR&TR13 said:


> Doingit4us - how exciting!!! I'm praying for you!!!!!! Keep us posted!!!
> 
> Babydreams - Listen to your doctors and get some rest!!!! I hope you get feeling better
> 
> AFM - I went to the FS office today and they did an ultrasound and I have a few follicles but 2 that are (15 1/5mm & 14 1/4mm) both on the right side and they are still have a little bit of growing to do. Doesn't suprise me becasue I had always thought cd11 was too early to be doing the ultrasound. Last time I got it done on cd13 and they were really good. So IUI was going to be on Wednesday but it is post-poned to Friday!!!!! I will do the HCG injection on Wednesday night and go Friday morning.
> So it's a little bitter sweet, I was hoping that they were big enough we can go ahead and do for Wednesday and relax and enjoy Thanksgiving specially because I was going to a friends house that is about 3 1/2 hrs away and now we will have to come back before we planned. But on the other hand I'd rather do it right and through this whole process I've put it in God's hands and if He want's it on Friday then Friday it will be :)!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So at this point GROW FOLLICLES GROW!!!!!!! Fx!!!!!

I really hope ur follicles grow.. :thumbup:


----------



## Doingit4us

Babydreams-You need to take it easy hun. Lay down and relax. I'm praying for you and your little bean. I hope you start feeling better soon.

PR&TR13-That's good news! That happened to me last cycle. I knew they would grow. Can't wait to hear how big they are on Friday! Good Luck

Futuremommie-When is your next IUI scheduled?

AFM...Found out on Monday that my HCG had only went up to 36. No more doubling. Doc said it's a chemical and my body is just still producing HCG. Nothing we can do, but wait it out and try again. I'm more angry than anything. Not quite sure at who. I just want to have a baby. No more tests, scans and meds. No more emotional roller coasters. :growlmad: I'm not sure how long the wait is going to be. Not sure how long it takes for the HCG to leave my system. Hopefully, I will ovulate on my own and on my normal days. I started having some back and stomach pain tonight. The nurse said I shouldn't have any. Going to wait to see if it passes.


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4us- I am so sorry and praying for you, don't give up hope, it is going to happen for us.

AFM- I plan to try another IUI in December if the left over cyst on my ovaries have disolved. I went for my first accupuncture appointment yesterday since I'm scheduled to Ovulate this weekend, and I will go again next Wednesday. I felt so relaxed after I left.

Anyways, I probably wont be on again until the weekend so Happy Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us - So sorry to hear that... I really hope you know something for sure.. Fingers crossed..
FutureMommie - I hope your cysts are gone and you have a good cycle this time..
PR - All the best for Friday!!!

I am feeling better than Monday, so far no cramps and no pain.. I feel good as I have been resting for the last couple of days! I am waiting for my scan on Saturday and I will be more peaceful only when the doctor will tell me that everything is well and hoping I will get to hear my baby's heartbeat!

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies! hoping this cycle will be good for all of you.. lots of:dust:


----------



## PR&TR13

Doingit4us - I'm so sorry!!!! I hope that you are ok. My prayers are with you.

FutureMommie - Hope that the cyst disolves and doesn't ever come back!!!! Fx for december!!!

Babydreams - hope you continue to rest and that you can hear that baby's heartbeat!!! So exciting!!! Keep us posted!!!

I know we have people from all over and some might not celebrate but during Thanksgiving I wanted to say thanks to all you for helping me keep my head up!!!!
Happy Thanksgiving :)


----------



## PR&TR13

Just came out of IUI!!!! Was pretty long process but so worth it!!!!

They didn't check how big they were but this morning when I woke up I had pressure all over and I knew I was o. The nurse really didn't even check how much good sperm we had, she said she really didn't want to waist any but that she dis see good ones and knew it was worth it!!!! So fx!!!!! Now that catheder they put in to your uterus was the only uncomfortable part. But I'll take anything for that BFP. So jsut kept say St.Gerald prayer.

Fx!!!! Now to the 2ww!!!!! Gotta keep busy cause if not I'm probably going to go crazy! Have a prescription for blood work already so fx!!!!!!!

Have a great weekend ladies :)


----------



## babydreams06

PR&TR13 said:


> Just came out of IUI!!!! Was pretty long process but so worth it!!!!
> 
> They didn't check how big they were but this morning when I woke up I had pressure all over and I knew I was o. The nurse really didn't even check how much good sperm we had, she said she really didn't want to waist any but that she dis see good ones and knew it was worth it!!!! So fx!!!!! Now that catheder they put in to your uterus was the only uncomfortable part. But I'll take anything for that BFP. So jsut kept say St.Gerald prayer.
> 
> Fx!!!! Now to the 2ww!!!!! Gotta keep busy cause if not I'm probably going to go crazy! Have a prescription for blood work already so fx!!!!!!!
> 
> Have a great weekend ladies :)

Its great that everything went well all the best and really will wait for BFP!! :thumbup:have a good weekend ladies!


----------



## FutureMommie

PR- I'm so glad that your IUI went great, now for the 2ww! I'm rooting for you!

Hope you ladies had a great Thanksgiving! I am certainly taking time to relax and enjoy my time away from work.


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us said:


> Babydreams-You need to take it easy hun. Lay down and relax. I'm praying for you and your little bean. I hope you start feeling better soon.
> 
> PR&TR13-That's good news! That happened to me last cycle. I knew they would grow. Can't wait to hear how big they are on Friday! Good Luck
> 
> Futuremommie-When is your next IUI scheduled?
> 
> AFM...Found out on Monday that my HCG had only went up to 36. No more doubling. Doc said it's a chemical and my body is just still producing HCG. Nothing we can do, but wait it out and try again. I'm more angry than anything. Not quite sure at who. I just want to have a baby. No more tests, scans and meds. No more emotional roller coasters. :growlmad: I'm not sure how long the wait is going to be. Not sure how long it takes for the HCG to leave my system. Hopefully, I will ovulate on my own and on my normal days. I started having some back and stomach pain tonight. The nurse said I shouldn't have any. Going to wait to see if it passes.

Doingit4us I'm so sorry :hugs: I've had 2 of those this year and I feel your pain



babydreams06 said:


> Doingit4us - So sorry to hear that... I really hope you know something for sure.. Fingers crossed..
> FutureMommie - I hope your cysts are gone and you have a good cycle this time..
> PR - All the best for Friday!!!
> 
> I am feeling better than Monday, so far no cramps and no pain.. I feel good as I have been resting for the last couple of days! I am waiting for my scan on Saturday and I will be more peaceful only when the doctor will tell me that everything is well and hoping I will get to hear my baby's heartbeat!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Ladies! hoping this cycle will be good for all of you.. lots of:dust:

Babydreams06, congratulations!!!!

My progress: I got my period last Tuesday. I was disappointed and cried, but I had to dust my shoulders off and try again. I was upset, thanked God for being so good, and promised myself to not let this throw me off.


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi everyone! How were your Thanksgivings?

Futuremommie-I had acupuncture a few years ago for stress. It was wonderful. I have never felt more loose :) Hard to explain, but it was nice. Fx your cyst is gone.

Babydreams-I'm so happy you are feeling better. How did your scan go?

PR-:happydance: Glad everything went ok with your IUI. The two week wait is so long, but hopefully, it will be worth it in the end.

MiBebe-:hugs: I had to realise that all I could do is try again and turn it over to God. We will get our blessing one day. 

I haven't had anymore pain since last week, but this morning I woke up to bright red blood. Does anyone know if that's normal? I don't want to run to the ER freaking out if it is, but I haven't had any bleeding since AF came. It's not like AF at all. My bb pain is actually getting worse. I don't know what is going on.


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Hope all of you are having a good weekend!!

Went for my scan yesterday.. everything went well.. As per the scan, the baby is 5 days and 5 weeks and the heartbeats had just started yesterday... EDD is 25th July as of now.. I haev another doctor appointment at 10 weeks and another scan in the 12th week.. 

Planning to start work from tomorrow.. hoping i will be able to cope and will not have any pain.. Doingit4us, Futuremommie & Mibebe - Dont feel disheartened.. I am sure you will have your BFPs soon..

I just realised that We all struggle to get our BFPs and it just doesnt end there.. Then we start worrying that the baby is ok and all protected until we pass the first twelve weeks and then wait for the third month scan and then the fifth.. Then move on to worrying about how the delivery will be and then hoping its a healthy baby.. No wonder they say its a rebirth and motherhood is great bliss. I really hope and pray all of us have a healthy baby soon!:dust:


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us, I'd see a doctor ASAP!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey Ladies, I hope you all had a great Thanksgiving

Mibebe- I'm sorry the witch showed!!!!

Doingit4us- If the bleedign persist I would call the dr.

Babydreams- I'm glad your scan went well, praying for your happy and healthy 9 months

afm- I was scheduled to O this weekend so dh and I have been bd'ing all during the week and Saturday comes and I don't have my usual O pain, and I still havent. my cycles are like clock work 28 days with O on day 14. I don't use opks anymore becuse of my regular cycle so I don't know if I O'ed or not, maybe my cycles are wacky because last cycle I took follistim injections. Who knows but I'm confused!


----------



## Doingit4us

Well I went to the ER yesterday. After 6 hours of poking & prodding they tell me I am having a "threatened" miscarriage. I knew I was out last Monday./ My HCG is now at 8. Their belief is I was pregnant with two and neither survived. The first set of bleeding I had a week ago was one miscarriage and the bleeding that started on Sunday is number two. They won't give me any pain meds and I have to go back tomorrow for more bloods. I am exhausted. Mentally and physically. I want another baby, but I'm tired of all of this. I know this isn't right, but I'm mad at my Dh. He doesn't have to go through anything. Nothing at all. It just so frustrating.


----------



## PR&TR13

Doingit4us - I'm so so so sorry to hear that!!! I'm sorry that you have to go through this but I really hope that your health is ok and stable. I'm praying for you and your family. I know the DH doesn't have to go through none of this but I'm sure if they could take our pain way and be the ones to go through it I'm sure he would. I'm wishing you the best recovery. Sorry for your loss


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4us- I am so sorry that you are going thru this, I am praying for your healthy recover. It's ok to be a little mad but just as PR said I'm sure your dh is right there rooting for you and would do it all himself if he could.:hug:


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us - So sorry to hear about your losses.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope you get back to normal soon, both physically and mentally. I will keep you in my prayers..


----------



## PR&TR13

Good morning ladies. Hope everyone is doing good! 

Babydreams - how is your rest going?

Furturemommie - are you on for December?

Doingit4us - how are you hanging in?

Mibebe - Are you on round 2?

AFM - I've had a bit of cramping on my right side and back (kinda of like I'm getting AF but it's way to early) but I'm trying not to stress over it but that's what I find myself stressing about. Sometimes I feel a tingling sensation around my nipples and have been very emocional but I seem to be emocional since this journey. I am pray it to be Gods will and I just know He will give me the strength to go through this. Still have another week to go before testing. FS wants me to do test even if AF comes to look at lining. Have any of you had to do this? 

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## babydreams06

Hey,

I am better now.. resumed work this week .. I feel a lot tired than before and by the end of the day I feel so bloated I can barely sit for long.. It feels like some hard rock is sitting in my stomach which refuses to move.. funny gaseous movement in the stomach and I just done feel like eating by the end of day even though i am very hungry.. SICK feeling

I dont have to see the doctor until last week of december (10th week).


PT - Your symptoms are all good ... I really hope you have a BFP... keep us posted on what you get and also try to take it easy this week may be it will help.. 
Doingit4us - How are you doing??
Futuremommie - have u started Clomid?


----------



## Doingit4us

Good morning ladies!

PR-Cramping and tingling is good. Don't stress. My FS didn't mention my lining at all. I think it's a good idea to go it checked.

Babydreams-Sorry to hear you are still tired. It for a good reason. Hope you get you energy back soon.

Futuremommie-How are you?

Mibebe-Are you waiting for your IUI?

My HCG was 3 on Wed, so I'm pretty sure it's 0 now. No more bleeding which is good. I'm glad this part is over and we can move forward. Doc says I don't have to wait to try again and we don't want to. There's a possibility I can ovulate within the next two weeks, so we are going to try natural. If it doesn't work, then I guess I will be having my next IUI sometime in January. Thank you all for your support. It really helps to have people to turn to. I hope you all have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hi Ladies,

doingit- Glad that you are feeling better and you are ready to jump back on the band wagon and ttc again, I'm rooting for your and praying of course.

babydreams- I am not taking clomid, next cycle I will be doing follistim injections w/IUI
I'm so glad that you are feeling better.


----------



## Amb434

Hello ladies, mind if I join you? :flower:

I'm hoping for my first IUI soon. I've been stimming with Menopur for 12 days now (I'm on CD15). My last u/s showed 3 follies on my left ovary - 9, 10 & 12mm. My E2 was only 138, so I'm getting a little nervous. :nope: This is my first time with injections, so my FS is taking it verrrry sloooow. I have another u/s in the morning, I hope things are improving. :thumbup:

Wishing all of you ladies the best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## PR&TR13

Wekcome amb and best of luck!!!!!

AFM - stopped feeling anything so am a little discouraged but I'm not going to lose faith!!!


----------



## Amb434

Thanks for the welcome!

My u/s went really well today. I have two 14mm, one 12mm and a bunch of 9s & 10s! My E2 is 239, it has definitely gone up. Not exactly sure where they want my E2 level, do y'all know?

I go in Monday for another u/s and bloodwork. That will be my CD18, I'm really hoping I get to trigger soon. :thumbup:

FX'd for you, PR!


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi Amb434! What is E2? When are you scheduled for your IUI? Looks like you have some good follies. Good luck!

PR- Dont get discouraged. I had a couple of days where my symptoms disappeared too. I wouldn't read into it.


----------



## Amb434

Hello Doingit4us! :flower:

Your E2 is your estrogen level, or estradiol. They check mine every time I go in for an u/s, which has been every 2 days lately! 

Not sure yet when my IUI is, I'm sure they won't schedule it until I get my trigger. Hoping that it's soon, I'm getting pretty anxious! :blush:


----------



## MiBebe

Just stopping by to say hello to everyone


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Hope all of you are doing fine...

Doingit4us - hope youare feeling better now.. its good to know that you are moving on and now thinking about the next cycle.. I am sure this time will be good..

Futuremommie - Good luck for your next cycle.. I hope it works this time for you...

PT - You must be waiting to test .. hoping you get your BFP this time.. good luck.. keep us posted!

Mibebe - when are you having you IUI??

Amb434 - Welcome! Good luck for your IUI.. you seems to have good follicles.. 

I am feeling better now.. I feel good time 6:00 in the evening and something happens to me after that.. I start feeling sick.. all bloated and I have started hating dinners.. I just come home from work and crash and lie down till i can have dinner as i feel so sick.. hoping that all this will go away after the 12th week..


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girls!

Hello MiBebe, how's everything going?

Thanks, babydreams! Hope you start feeling better soon. :hugs:

I had an u/s and bloodwork this morning (CD18) and I have awesome news! I finally have a dominant follicle at 21mm! I also have a few others at 12, 14 and 15. Still waiting to hear what my E2 level is and if that's good, I'll trigger tonight and have my IUI on Wednesday morning. So excited! :happydance:


----------



## FutureMommie

AMB- Welcome, that's exciting news that your follies are growing growing, do you know when you will trigger?

DoingIt- I hope you are doing well

PR- don't give up I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you

babydreams- Glad you are feeling better except for the evening sickness.

afm- not much here, If AF shows I will have another IUI, I'm also considering trying another RE as I'm beginning to think that I'm not top priority with my current RE anymore. I remember before I had fibroid surgery before actually scheduling the IUI and taking the trigger they sent me for blood work and since the surgery I haven't had any blood work done. I even had to remind him that he needed to check my egg reserve so I'm going to try once more and then consider changing. I'm just really frusturated and my insurance doesn't cover the IUI's so this is money out of our pockets.


----------



## Doingit4us

Thanks AMB I had never heard of that term. Do you mind if I ask why they check it? I have heard of getting your progesterone, but not that that. Glad you have a good follie. There's still time for one more to catch up. Let us know how your IUI goes.

Mibebe-Hi hun! How are you doing?

Babydreams-I'm sorry you haven't been feeling well. I'm sure it will get better.:hugs:

Futuremommie- I would definitely look into another RE. My IUI is covered except for the sperm wash, but this adds up. Fx for you that the witch will stay away and you will have no need of an RE.

I am waiting around to O. I think it should be next week. I have heard a lot of positive stories about ladies getting pregnant right after a MC. Supposedly you are more fertile. Going to bd every other day until next week. Then everyday until Thurs. I'm going out of town again. Hopefully, we will catch an egg. If not Jan will be here soon and we can try again.


----------



## Amb434

Thanks, FutureMommie! I just did my trigger shot tonight and have my IUI scheduled for Wednesday. I'm kinda nervous. :blush: I, too, find it kind of odd that your RE isn't monitoring you very closely. If you're not happy, you should definitely find another doctor that you're more comfortable with and that you feel is doing everything they can to help you.. especially since you're paying out of pocket. Good luck!

Doingit4us - I believe they check your estrogen levels because, along with u/s's, it tells them how well your follicles are maturing and if they contain a viable egg. I think I read that they like to see your estrogen level between 200-600 per mature follicle. My E2 today was 972, so they told me to go ahead and trigger tonight. I'll be getting my progesterone checked later, as well, to make sure I ovulated. 

I've heard the same thing about easily getting pregnant right after a m/c. Unfortunately, my OB made me wait a couple of cycles before we could try again. Are you starting to try right away? I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## babydreams06

Hi ladies,

Futuremommie - I will pray that the witch doesnt show her face and you wont have to look for a new RE.. Good luck and keep us posted..:dust:

Doingit4us - I have heard the same too that women are very fertile soon after MC and also soon after you deliver a baby. So this might be it for you.. good luck.. has your doc not advised you to wait for a few cycles before you try again? :baby::thumbup::dust:

Amb434 - I am glad your follicles are growing and you are having your IUI on Wednesday. All the best and I hope December proves to be lucky for everyone here!! I had my estrogen level as well as progestron level checked as well. After my IUI my doc just did a very quick scan (two days post IUI) to check if the biggest follicle had ruptured. :dust:

Yesterday evening was bad.. but i got a good night's rest after a long time yesterday. I have been having to get up atleast once every night but yesterday I had an undisturbed sleep.. I am at work right now and I feel ok so far.. hoping the next two three days fly and the weekend is here again!

Good Luck ladies! keep us posted..


----------



## FutureMommie

Amb- Good luck with your IUI, it's not bad at all!


----------



## Doingit4us

Amb, I'm sorry to hear about your mc. Never thought it would happen to me. My FS said that I couldn't start the Clomid again until I got AF. That was all the advice they gave me. The OBGYN doc said I could try whenever I am ready and there was no need to wait. I took that as immediately:blush:. I'm not having any pain or bleeding and it was an early natural mc. I think I'm good to go. We shall see. I hate all this waiting.


----------



## Amb434

Thanks for all of the support, guys, I really appreciate it. :hugs:

I've been having some pains today in my left ovary. That's where my dominant follicle is, so I'm assuming it could be ovulation pain. I'm having my IUI in the morning, so if my egg releases tonight, is it still good timing for my IUI? I've heard the egg only stays viable for a short period of time. It's just making me nervous. :blush:


----------



## Amb434

Well, I'm officially in my 2WW! :happydance: Hubby's count was great, 80 mil post wash. The IUI would have been a cake walk if my cervix would have cooperated. :dohh: They discovered that my cervix is slightly curved, so my FS was having issues with threading the catheter. When he pulled out the tenaculum, I knew I was in trouble. It hurt like hell! :cry: I ended up having to fill up my bladder, after which the catheter went right in. :thumbup: Small price to pay to get my little bean! :baby:


----------



## Doingit4us

Glad to hear everything worked out for you! Your husband sperm count was great. Maybe all you needed was help getting the :spermy: in your cervix. Good luck!


----------



## FutureMommie

Amb- I'm glad your IUI when well, I have my fingers crossed that you will get your bfp.

DoingIt- Come on AF so you can get this show on the road! praying for you!


----------



## babydreams06

Amb434 said:


> Well, I'm officially in my 2WW! :happydance: Hubby's count was great, 80 mil post wash. The IUI would have been a cake walk if my cervix would have cooperated. :dohh: They discovered that my cervix is slightly curved, so my FS was having issues with threading the catheter. When he pulled out the tenaculum, I knew I was in trouble. It hurt like hell! :cry: I ended up having to fill up my bladder, after which the catheter went right in. :thumbup: Small price to pay to get my little bean! :baby:

Its great that your IUI went well... sperm count is superb... I hope this is it for you...

:dust:


----------



## PR&TR13

The Lords doing!!!!!

After exactly 1 year!!!!! I get to see what a :bfp: looks like!!!!!!!

I'm still a little shocked and not sure what to think or do other than pray and give thanks to the Lord for this blessing!!!!!!

I had my blood work and will be getting it back on Monday to be sure but I had our wellness give me a HPT because I couldn't wait any longer plus they are free :) and it didn't appear right away like I thought it would but about a min into it it was getting darker and darker and by about 3-4 mint the head nurse came in and said yeap!!!!! Your pregnant!!!!!! 

I can't believe it!!!! I would just pray for it to be God's will and to take it from me into his hands!!!!! He is GREAT!!!!!! 

OMG!!!!!


----------



## Doingit4us

That's awesome PR! So happy for you! Congratulations and I hope you have a happy healthy 9 months.


----------



## Amb434

Yay! Congrats, PR! :happydance: Here's to a wonderful 9 months!


----------



## PR&TR13

Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## barbie23

So happy for you PR&TR13!!! Congratulations!! Happy and healthy 9 months.

AFM - I'm in my 2ww...my beta is December 16. 

babydreams - I Hope you feel better, You're almost half of your first semester. yay!!
Doingit4us - That's good that you're going to try again.
Amb434 - Welcome and good luck with you IUI.
Futuremommie - hope you AF show up soon

Good luck to all!!


----------



## MiBebe

PR&TR13 congratulations!!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girls! 

So, the 2WW really sucks. :haha: I'm 4dpiui and I've been cramping ever since I took my Novarel shot 2 days before my IUI. Is this normal? It's not a horribly bad pain, like I would have with AF, just a very annoying pain. I also get sharp pains when I twist or turn a certain way and when I cough or sneeze. Could this be from the Novarel still in my system?


----------



## Doingit4us

Amb434 said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> So, the 2WW really sucks. :haha: I'm 4dpiui and I've been cramping ever since I took my Novarel shot 2 days before my IUI. Is this normal? It's not a horribly bad pain, like I would have with AF, just a very annoying pain. I also get sharp pains when I twist or turn a certain way and when I cough or sneeze. Could this be from the Novarel still in my system?

I didn't cramp the whole time, but I was real tender in my ovaries and everytime I sneezed there was this sharp pain. I think those are good signs. The 2ww is never easy. Try to relax and the days will past. Fx for you!


----------



## babydreams06

hello ladies,

Hope all of you are doing well..

PR - So happy for you!! congratualtions and welcome to the first trimister!:happydance:
Amb434 - 2ww wait is difficult i know but i am sure you will get thru it and tell us that you have a BFP soon..
Doingit4us - has your AF arrived? how are you doing dear?? all the best for this cycle..
MiBebe, barbie23, Futuremommie - how are you guys doing?

I just completed 8 weeks today ( as per the scan) and I am ok.. everything works well till 6:30 in the evening. I guess I have evening sickness and not morning :haha: It feels terrible. I hate the time between 6 to 10 and cant wait to go to bed. I feel sick, bloated and gaseous. I feel like throwing up becos of the gas and I cant eat anything though am hungry :growlmad: 
Hoping this does not stay for all 9 months.. waiting for 12 weeks to see if all these symptoms subside.. 

Good luck all! :thumbup::dust:


----------



## Amb434

Thanks for the encouragement, guys. :flower: I was just making sure nothing was wrong with me! I'm really trying hard not to symptom spot, but it's sooo hard. :haha: The pulling pains on my sides are still there, not as bad as they've been. My bbs are very sore and I've been pretty gassy. :blush: Also, I've been having very real, vivid dreams the past few nights. Hmm, who knows, lol. Surely it's too early for any kind of pg symptoms, it's just very out of the ordinary for me. 

I'll be going in for some blood work on Wednesday to check my progesterone levels. Hoping it's good. :)


----------



## Nayla82

Hi ladies :flower:

Hope I can Join you all. This is my 16th Cycle of trying and nothing at all :shrug:. Long and painful journey.

Dr told me yesterday that this Month we will try IUI. She told me come in next Tuesday which will be CD11 to do the Scan,But Im more than 100% certain that I ovulate between days 9-12?? My cycle last 5 Months have ranged from 24-26 Days, Yet she insisted day 11? I just dont want to get there and i have Ovulated, This has happened in the past. I get excited than within days i get a huge blow :cry:

I will listen to the DR as she knows more than me. I just hope and pray there will be something on the screen for her to see [-o&lt;

My main concern ladies is that is it necessary to take drugs? I ovulate fine every month, my cycles are between 24-31, She says its normal :thumbup: I have read it makes a huge difference taking Clomid while doing IUI? Better chance of getting pregnant, have any ladies took Clomid just for the IUI, I dont want to complicate my body more than it already is :cry:

I never thought in a zillion years it would have been like this :nope: I just hope and pray that IUI is my lifeline. I just want 2011 to be a good year.

Congratulations on all you ladies that are expecting :baby: and :dust: to us on this Journey xx


----------



## babydreams06

Nayla82 said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Hope I can Join you all. This is my 16th Cycle of trying and nothing at all :shrug:. Long and painful journey.
> 
> Dr told me yesterday that this Month we will try IUI. She told me come in next Tuesday which will be CD11 to do the Scan,But Im more than 100% certain that I ovulate between days 9-12?? My cycle last 5 Months have ranged from 24-26 Days, Yet she insisted day 11? I just dont want to get there and i have Ovulated, This has happened in the past. I get excited than within days i get a huge blow :cry:
> 
> I will listen to the DR as she knows more than me. I just hope and pray there will be something on the screen for her to see [-o<
> 
> My main concern ladies is that is it necessary to take drugs? I ovulate fine every month, my cycles are between 24-31, She says its normal :thumbup: I have read it makes a huge difference taking Clomid while doing IUI? Better chance of getting pregnant, have any ladies took Clomid just for the IUI, I dont want to complicate my body more than it already is :cry:
> 
> I never thought in a zillion years it would have been like this :nope: I just hope and pray that IUI is my lifeline. I just want 2011 to be a good year.
> 
> Congratulations on all you ladies that are expecting :baby: and to us on this Journey xx

Welcome Nayla,

All the best for your IUI and i really do wish that 2011 will be the year!

I was on Letroz for two cycles. I conceived after my second IUI and I took Letroz only for IUI.. I have heard that the chances are good too.. I guess the drug induce ovulation and also you may have more than one follicle with the durg which increases your chance to conceive.. 

Hopefully you will get to see some nice follicle when you go for your scan on Tuesday! :dust:


----------



## FutureMommie

PR- Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy and Healthy 9 months!!!

Amb- Yes the 2ww is hard and it sucks, I hope that you get you bfp!

Nyla-I took clomid and it helps you produce more follicles and more than one egg is released giving you better opportunities to get a bfp. It never messed up my cycles. I have always had 28 day cycles. Good luck! I did have hot flashes and headaches which are side effects.

AFM- I am on my 3rd day of follistim injections and I'm already feeling twinges in my ovaries and i'm quite irritable. Ugh I hate the side effects but I know it will be worth it.


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi ladies! 

Welcome Nayla! As Futuremommie said, Clomid will help you produce more follicles. More follicles mean more chances of catching an egg. Good luck!


Amb-We have all been where you are. It wil get better. Hopefully, when you see those two pink lines you will see that it was all worth it.

Babydreams-:hugs: I'm sorry you are having such a tough time, but I am glad to hear everything is going well for you and your bean. 

Futuremommie-How long do you take the injections for? I pray that this is your last time.


AFM-I think I might be ovulating today. Have had EWCM (Sorry TMI) for about 7 days now. This morning I started cramping and again EWCM. I hope this is it because I'm tired of the waiting. I guess I will know tomorrow if my temp shoots up. We bd last night and two days prior. I'm not sure if that's enough, so I will try again tonight. If not, two more weeks and I should be able to start Clomid again.


----------



## Nayla82

Hi Ladies,

Thank you so much for the welcoming words xx

I posted my msg than 1 hour later i got my husbands S/A :cry: it was ZERO and 1 single dead sperm, I begged him for the past 16 Months to get the test done and finally when IUI was getting planned he took the test yesterday and we just got the result. I have been hysterical all day :cry:

I was so so excited for IUI now my husband has zero sperms i have to focus on how to get sperms in him?? I hope and pray this isnt the end. Dr said it very rare as out of all the Millions of sperms there was not even ONE :shrug:

I spent the morning curled up in a ball crying and crying. Has any1 heard of ZERO sperm??

He will be seeing a urologist in 3 days, i just hope and pray for a miracle xx Dr told us to consider sperm donar or adoption? I want OUR baby, She sounds like were a lost cause :cry: is there any medicine he can take even if it makes 1 sperm?

Ive spent ALL DAY reading up on it, Not a good place to be :nope:

Please pray for me ladies x


----------



## PR&TR13

Nayla - I'm so sorry to hear. I will definitley be praying for you and I do believe in miracles!!!! I've also heard of going in to make sure there isn't anything stored. I'm sure the urologist will give you more options. I'm so sorry and will be praying for you and your husband cause I'm sure it's hard on him too.


----------



## Doingit4us

Nayla- So sorry to hear that. Keep your head up hun. I have read good things about ICIS. Have you thought about that? I also believe there are many things you can try at home to improe his numbers and quality. I will be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Doingit4us

Well I still haven't ovulated. This is driving me crazy. I'm tired of being in limbo. Just needed to vent. I hope you ladies have a great day!


----------



## FutureMommie

Nayla- I am so sorry, I hope the urologist can give you some info on how to increase the sperm count.

Doingit- I hope you O soon and that you get your bfp! I'm praying for your sticky bean. I wanted to temp this cycle but totally forgot to start on cd 1. 

AFM- I started my follistim injections on Sunday 150 iu and go for a scan on Friday.


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Hope all of you are doing well.

I am feeling usual.. I had my doc visit yesterday and doc said everything is going well. I told him all my complaints and he said they were all very common in the first 12 weeks... Otherwise all seems well.. touch wood.... I have my scan at 11th week Jan 4th 8:30 in the morning..hoping all will b well..

Futuremommie - good luck for Friday.. hope you can see some good follicles..
Doingit4us - praying that you ovulate soon so that you can tell that you have a bfp soon..
Nayla - So sorry to hear that but i am sure there are ways you can increase the sperm count.. our doc had given my husband some powder which will help increase the sperm count and also make the inactive one's active..
Amb434 - how are you feeling?
PR - how are you feeling? any symptoms?


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girls. :flower:

Nayla, I'm so sorry. :hugs: Praying that hubby will get some good news from the urologist. Keep us posted.

Babydreams, I'm feeling pretty good. :thumbup: Still having pretty strange symptoms and I just have this strong feeling that it worked this cycle. :blush: Hopefully, I can find out soon. 

Had my progesterone level checked today (7dpiui) and it was 14... is that good? When do y'all think is the best time to test? My IUI was last Wednesday, the 8th.. but I took my Novarel trigger two days before that, the 6th. I just really don't want to test too early. :shrug:


----------



## missyt

Hi ladies,

I recognize some you, like FutureMommie, I thought I would join you because I have had 2 IUI's. I still am a little confused about how it all works with all the medications. I had my 2nd IUI this past Saturday, Dec. 11th. I'm now in the 2ww. I'm praying and keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP this time. I decided if it doesn't work this time I'm taking a break from the whole IUI procedure. I did IUI two months in a row and between the meds, u/s and bloodwork, I'm worn out. I'm also afraid of taking too much time off from work since my doctor is 1 1/2 hours away. Good luck to all your ladies and hopefully we can share some good news with each other soon.


----------



## PR&TR13

Futuremommy - I'm keeping everything crossed for this to be it!!! Keep us posted!!!

Babydreams - everything is going very well have had 2 blood work to check my HCG levels and nurse says everything looks well. I have a 3rd test on Monday to make sure it's over 2000. And will go to have my ultrasound on dec 28!!!! Excited for that!!!! As for symptoms not really other than the whole bloting and gas but knock on wood no real morning sickness just yet :)

amb - I suggest nit testing so early. I know I test on 12 dpiui and cryer the rest of the day because it was a BFN :( so if you can wait that way you know it's real and didn't have to get so upset over nothing :)

Missy - welcome and best of luck!!!! This is a pretty though process to go through so I know sometimes we need the break :) 

Have a great week ladies


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- I'm really glad you joined us. 

AFM-AFM- I went to the RE for a scan this moring and looks like there are 6 follies but unfortunatly I left the paper in the car so I don't have the sz. I take a shot tonight and tomorrow and trigger on Sunday and then the IUI on Tuesday. I'm trying to remain positive but if for some reason this isn't it for us. I have decided to take a break for a couple of months. No fertility drugs just me and my dh bd'ing and maybe I might temp and use opks. I just need a break from the drugs, they make me feel like I can't control my emotions and I hate that! I'm going to trust that God is in control and ask that he direct my path. I"m hopeful that I will have my bfp soon. I'm still going to be on here as I will still be ttc just without the drugs for a while. 

Ladies I hope we don't let this thread die out, maybe we should get it renamed so we can keep up with each other! Doingit since you started it what do you think?


----------



## pablo797

I have been lurking for a few weeks and have enjoyed this thread. Not IUI yet but if december is a big BNP then we willl try IUI after the fist of the year. So my two cents is that I would hate to see this thread die out. Maybe renaming it something like IUI club or something would attract others incase they think this thread was only for october. Just a thought. Hang in there ladies . . . FM, glad the follies are doing well!!!


----------



## Amb434

I agree, I love having the support system here where I can relate to you girls and y'all know exactly where I'm coming from! My hubby just thinks I'm crazy sometimes. :haha: 

Come on, ladies! Any updates?

FutureMommie, that's awesome about your follies! Hope they're nice and mature by trigger time. :hugs:

Welcome, Pablo! Are you doing any kind of medicated cycle right now?

So, I'm almost 10dpiui and reeeeally wanting to test, but I'm so afraid of seeing a BFN, even if it's a false neg. Surely after 14 days, I'll get a pretty accurate result. Let's see if I can hold out that long. :haha:

I'm still having quite a few symptoms. My cramping has really subsided, but I'm getting sharp pains on my sides quite often. My bbs are very sore, especially my nipples. I'm always tired and I've been getting slight waves of nausea. Also been having very vivid dreams for the past few nights. Here's hoping for some good news soon. :thumbup:


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Futuremommie - Thats great news! I am glad you have 6 follicles.. may be you wont have to think of the next few months as I am hoping this will be it. praying that your IUI goes well and you get your BFP this month itself. 

Its great idea to rename the thread. I have been reading other threads in the first trimister section since i conceived but i still love this thread and I hope this continues! There are way too many people on some of the other threads and somehow I cant keep track of all the ppl and relate as much as I can do on this thread!

Doingit4us - how are you doing hun??

Nayla - any news from the urologist??

Amb434 - All the symptoms that you just stated are very good. I really hope you get your BFP.. To me it seems like you are pregnant.. good luck and keep us posted..

PR&TR13 - All the best for yoru scan.. I guess you will be able to catch the heartbeat on the 28th... how many weeks will you be by then?? 

Missyt & pablo - all the best..

I have my 11th weeks scan scheduled for the 4th of January.. nervous and excited.. hoping all will be well with my baby.. I guess i will be able to relate to my pregnancy better once i see the baby pn screen.. Its hard to believe there is a baby in there.. 

Have a great weekend ladies! 

:dust:to all.


----------



## babydreams06

missyt said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I recognize some you, like FutureMommie, I thought I would join you because I have had 2 IUI's. I still am a little confused about how it all works with all the medications. I had my 2nd IUI this past Saturday, Dec. 11th. I'm now in the 2ww. I'm praying and keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP this time. I decided if it doesn't work this time I'm taking a break from the whole IUI procedure. I did IUI two months in a row and between the meds, u/s and bloodwork, I'm worn out. I'm also afraid of taking too much time off from work since my doctor is 1 1/2 hours away. Good luck to all your ladies and hopefully we can share some good news with each other soon.

Missyt - I conceived during my second IUI.. Its just a believe and no statistics to prove but my nurse told me when i went in for my second IUI that usually the chances of conceiving the second time is higher compared to the first time.. I really hope this works for your.. stay positive and good luck. We are waiting to hear that you have a BFP this time
:dust:


----------



## PR&TR13

Hey ladies,
definetly think we need to keep this going I like how I feel like it a little family :) I feel like I know everyone and pray for all of the ladies :)

futuremommy - 6 follies!!!!! That's AWESOME!!!! I'm praying and am going to say I think this will be the month and maybe even twins!!!!!! Some docs won't even do IUI with 6 follicals!!!!! How exciting!!!!

Babydreams - have you had a scan prior to ur 10 week scan? I'm praying that everything is good and that the good Lord bless us with a healthy baby :) I'm currently 5 weeks 1 day so I'm hoping that at 6 weeks 4days I can hear or see something :) however the nurse told me that it might only be a yolk sac :) which as long as I see something I'm ok :). Have your close started to fit snugg? Mine is and I'm in shock!!!!

Amb- very promising symptoms!!!!! How exciting!!!! Keep us posted when you test but I think I mentioned it earlier it rough if you test too early and get a False negative :) beat of luck!!!!!

Pablo - welcome!!!! Wish u the best of luck!!


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi everyone! Welcome Missy and Pablo! 

Let me start by saying I woud hate to see this thread end as well. You ladies are my support system. I can always come on here and express my frustrations or disappointments and receive positive, encouraging feedback. I would hate to see that end. I'm fine with naming it whatever you all like. I may have made the intial post, but this thread belongs to ALL of us.

Babydreams-I am so excited to hear about your scan. I just know that everythng is going to be fine and you will get to see your beanie. Is there any chance there could be more than one? I hope you have been gettng plenty of rest and you start feeing better soon.

Nayla-How are you doing? I pray that you will get some good news regarding what can be done to help improve you Dh's count.

Missy-Hello! I competely agree about needing a break from all of it. It starts to wear on you. Hopefully, the break you will get will be because you are pregnant! Do you have any symptoms?

PR-How have you been feeling? Any morning sickness yet?

Futuremommie-Wow! Six follicles?! That's great. I'm praying and claiming that this is the month for you. There's power in pray and I know he will answer yours. Keep us posted on the IUI.

Pablo-Hi! I hope you get your Christmas BFP. If not, as you can see from some of the other ladies, IUI can be just the push you need. If I don't get my BFP this month I will have my second IUI in Jan,


Afm- Sorry I have been AWOL for the last few days, but I was out of town again. According to FF I did ovulate and I am now 5dpo. I'm not to positve because I have none of my post O symptoms and my O cramps were barely there. My post O temp is also a lot lower than normal. I know anything goes after a mc, but I' not going to get my hopes up. The only symptoms I have are very mild headaches, gas and my armpits are sore. I was a little crampy, but that seems to have died down. I will be 10dpo on Christmas day. I may test then just to see. If this cycle is a bust, then at least I know AF will be coming and I can start over again with Clomid and IUI.

I hope you ladies have a wondeful week!


----------



## FutureMommie

Pablo- Welcome and I totally like the name IUI Club! Of course you know I'm rooting for you! We 35ttc ladies have to stick together too!

AMB- I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you

babydreams- I can't wait for the update after your scan when you get to see your little bean.

Doingit- I'm praying that this is your month and that you will have a sticky bean. I know that would be the ultimate Christmas gift, I wil be stalking you on Christmas day.

AFM- I have my IUI tomorrow and then begins the 2ww. I have decided that if I don't get pg that I will be taking a 2 month break from the drugs and will be ttc naturally. I'm trying to stay positive!!!!


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girls! Thanks for all of the kind, encouraging words, I really appreciate it.

I have a confession to make... :blush: I tested today. :dohh: I thought I may have been one of the lucky girls that got their BFP early, but I was wrong, lol. It's okay, though, I'm not letting it get me down, I know it's still pretty early. My curiosity was just overwhelming. :haha:

Babydreams, I'm so, so happy for you! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes. I hope you'll hang around here and keep us updated on how your pregnancy is going. :flower:

PR, how are things going with you?

Doingit, try to stay positive! Praying it'll happen for you this time around. :hugs:

FutureMommie, good luck on your IUI tomorrow!


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, just checking in my IUI went well so now the 2ww but determined to not stress and enjoy the holidays!


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies! Sorry I've been off line the past couple days! I had a busy weekend because it was DH's birthday.

BabyDreams06, thanks so much for the words of support on the chances of the 2nd IUI working being higher. Any hope helps right now. I'm seriously keeping my fingers crossed but also trying not to dwell on it too much.

Doingit4us, I hope what I'm feeling may be symptoms. Yesterday I had a wave of nausea in the AM, my BBs are sore and I have been super tired all the time. I think I'm going to take a HPT on the 26 and hopefully get a BFP.

Good luck to all your ladies! And yes, lets please keep this post going. It helps me out a lot to know there are other women who are and have been going through the same.


----------



## Amb434

So, I'm a little bummed today. :( I went into a walk-in clinic today because I've had a really sore throat and congestion for a few days and I wanted to go ahead and get better before the holidays. Anyway, I told the doctor my situation and that I may possibly be pregnant, so I wasn't sure what I could take. She said just to be sure, we'll do a urine pregnancy test and even if it's neg, we'll still treat you as if you're pregnant. Well, the test came back neg. :( Do y'all think there's still a possibility I could be pregnant and it's still too early to tell? How much more accurate are doctors urine tests than HPTs? Trying not to get too worked up over it, I'd just really like to hear what y'all think.


----------



## MiBebe

FutureMommie said:


> Missyt- I'm really glad you joined us.
> 
> AFM-AFM- I went to the RE for a scan this moring and looks like there are 6 follies but unfortunatly I left the paper in the car so I don't have the sz. I take a shot tonight and tomorrow and trigger on Sunday and then the IUI on Tuesday. I'm trying to remain positive but if for some reason this isn't it for us. I have decided to take a break for a couple of months. No fertility drugs just me and my dh bd'ing and maybe I might temp and use opks. I just need a break from the drugs, they make me feel like I can't control my emotions and I hate that! I'm going to trust that God is in control and ask that he direct my path. I"m hopeful that I will have my bfp soon. I'm still going to be on here as I will still be ttc just without the drugs for a while.
> 
> Ladies I hope we don't let this thread die out, maybe we should get it renamed so we can keep up with each other! Doingit since you started it what do you think?

Wow! Six! You'll have your own TV show if you end up with all six babies! LOL :thumbup: I'm praying for you.

I have my period and if I don't get pregnant with this round its on to IVF for us. I used to be so against IVF, but I'm ok with it now and have come to terms with it.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Ladies!

I am new to this site. I am 30 (November 2010) and hubby is 30. I have PCOS and not too sure what his swimmers are doing. He had them tested and we know he is isn't steller as the Dr. said she would only want us to come in if ihe wasn't and guess what she wants to see us. I am optimistic though after reading you all posts and I really appreciate all the love you all share. I am TTC #1 since Jan 2010. IUI is probably the next step. Twins runs on both sides of our family, although the Dr said the Clomis would produce fraternals more than identicals. I am not so nervous now that I have read some of the posts I am just hoping we all get a positive result soon!


----------



## PR&TR13

Amb keep your head up and don't give up till AF arrives!!!! I'm not sure what test they have but we have a wellness center at my work and they buy the regular dollar store brand. I think that the only hung that would garanteed would be blood work. So keep the faith!!!!

Hopefully- wish you the best!!! I too have a few twins both frat on father side and i have identical twin brothers. At first I was excited about the possibility but now I'm a little worried but Ive given it up to God and whatever his will is we will accept we r just blessed to even have been given this opportunity :)

mi bebe - I understand the whole IVF and having thought about it. I definitley know we would have considered. But maybe you might not even need it :) I'm praying for you :)

AFM- feeling really good haven't had any morning sickness or anything other than tiredness so I'm pretty blessed :) I had my first craving today and it was fried chicken with cheetos?!?!? I know not the best combination :) got my blood results and they are over 9000 so we should be able to see the little peanut next Tuesday at our 1st u/s!!!! Excited!!!!! And nervous!!!!!!


----------



## babydreams06

Amb434 said:


> Hey Girls! Thanks for all of the kind, encouraging words, I really appreciate it.
> 
> I have a confession to make... :blush: I tested today. :dohh: I thought I may have been one of the lucky girls that got their BFP early, but I was wrong, lol. It's okay, though, I'm not letting it get me down, I know it's still pretty early. My curiosity was just overwhelming. :haha:
> 
> Babydreams, I'm so, so happy for you! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes. I hope you'll hang around here and keep us updated on how your pregnancy is going. :flower:
> 
> PR, how are things going with you?
> 
> Doingit, try to stay positive! Praying it'll happen for you this time around. :hugs:
> 
> FutureMommie, good luck on your IUI tomorrow!

Ofcourse i`ll be on this thread to keep you guys updated and hope all of them in this thread get BFPs :dust:


----------



## babydreams06

FutureMommie said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in my IUI went well so now the 2ww but determined to not stress and enjoy the holidays!

So cool that the IUI went well that too with six follicles.. I am sure you will have your BFP this time... good luck !! Good news in the new year!!:dust:


----------



## Doingit4us

PR-That's wonderful news. Can't wait to hear about your appt next week. Ewww...Cheetos & chicken? LOL Enjoy that. I can't wait to see if I get any weird cravings

Futuremommie-I'm glad to hear your IUI went well. I have my finger & toes crossed for you. As always, I'm praying for you. 

AMB-Stay positive. Some ladies don't get there's until after AF is due. I heard that the docs test are around 100 because they don't want to catch a chemical.

Missy-Your symptoms sound really good. I hope you get a belated Christmas gift.

Mibebe-Sorry AF got you. Wishing you best for this cycle.

Hopefully-Hello and welcome! I also have PCOS. Does your doctor have you on Metformin? Keep in mind that it only takes one sperm. I'm sure your doctor will come up with a plan of action that will work.

Nothing new for me. My armpits are a little sore. Not much, but enough to notice. I have been so busy Christmas shopping I haven't paid much attention. 

By the way, I vote we change the title to IUI club. How do we do that?


----------



## babydreams06

Missyt - all your symptoms are good.. good luck..
Amb - dont worry too much.. I tested quite a few tims and i only got my BFP on the 16th day after IUI.. you always have a chance till AF arrives.. good luck hun! Ofcourse i`ll be on this thread to keep you guys updated and hope all of you in this thread get BFPs very soon
Mibebe - I hope this cycle works for you and you wont have to go through IVF.. praying for a BFP!
hopefuly - welcome! I really hope you get your BFP soon.. IUI is not so bad even if you have to go thru it.. good luck!!
PR - good luck for your scan! I have been throwing up once in two three days now.. cant wait for Jan 4th to see the little bean.. excited and anxious! I am off from work whole of last week and hoping to relax and enjoy.. 
Futuremommie - So cool that the IUI went well that too with six follicles.. I am sure you will have your BFP this time... good luck !! Good news in the new year!!

baby dust to all..:dust:


----------



## Amb434

Thanks, girls, I feel better about it now. :hugs: I did a little internet research and found quite a few sites that say doctors urine tests are pretty much the same as HPTs. Whew. :) So, tomorrow will be 14dpiui and I'm going to be extremely tempted to test again. :haha: Lol, I'll try to resist.

PR, sounds like you're gonna be craving some very interesting foods these next 9 months, lol. So excited to hear how your scan goes next week!

Doingit, I've been trying to immerse myself in Christmas shopping, too. Sadly, I have a one-track mind, lol.


----------



## FutureMommie

Misstyt- I will be stalking you on the 26 for test results, I have my fingers crossed

AMB4- Good luck, I hope you get a bfp! 

Mibebe- I had 6 follies but only 2 of those matured so no octomom here but I would be happy with twins. I use to be against IVF but I'm a little more open minded about it so if God leads us that way we will pursue

Hopefully- Welcome to our thread! The IUI is not bad at all the only uncomfrontable part is the speculum and even that doesn't hurt.

PR- So excited to hear about your scan 

Doingit- maybe try emailing the administrator of the form and ask them to change the name, I like the IUI club.


----------



## missyt

Hopefullywa8tn, welcome and there is no need to be nervous if you end up doing IUI. Its a very simple procedure and doesn't take long at all. I got my DH to start taking a lot of vitamins and his count went up from the 1st IUI to the 2nd. That is why I'm really hoping it worked this time since his count was better. I researched the internet and found what to buy him. I know its Vitamin C, Omega 3, CQ10 and Zinc and a one a day men's multivitamin. 

Futuremommie, I really hope to have some good news on the 26th. I'm trying not to think about it too much. Ugh. Its so hard though. Luckily the bustle of the holidays is sort of distracting me. Hopefully the holiday bustle will distract you too with your 2ww.


----------



## Amb434

Well, I don't know, ladies.. I think I might be out.. :cry: I've been having AF type cramping all day today and when I just went to the bathroom, I saw a tiny bit of pink blood when I wiped. At first, I thought it might be implantation bleeding... but I think it might be too late for that. Sigh...


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

PR&TR13- I know I will be happy with one! Hopefully I will get a BFP after the first round of IUI if the Lord says the same! First I have to hear the results fromt he Dr. I was a little upset that they couldn't give DH and I the results over the phone and just schedule the IUI. ARGH I am anxious!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

MissT - Any particular brand? or just a mens multivitamin?


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Doingit4us - The Dr. hasn't put me on anything yet, she said that she is going to put me on the Clomid but I guess she wants to discuss the results of DH test results.


----------



## PR&TR13

Hopefully - when is your appointment? You might wanna ask about L-Carnatine. That's what my DH used and I think it really worked :) it was suggested by our FS but I guess it will depend. Keeping u in my prayers :)


----------



## Doingit4us

Amb-:hugs: I'm so sorry hun. Don't let this get you down. I have heard of ladies spotting and still getting a BFP. I pray that's the case for you.


----------



## Doingit4us

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Doingit4us - The Dr. hasn't put me on anything yet, she said that she is going to put me on the Clomid but I guess she wants to discuss the results of DH test results.

I can't really say that the Metformin has helped me. I was ovulating without it. The Clomid however did. I hope you get good news from the doc and positive results from the Clomid.


----------



## Doingit4us

Ok ladies, I might sound crazy and I may just have to eat these words, but I think this is it. I have been cramping all day and I have had slight headaches for the last few days. Today my head is pounding. My uterus is achey & it's different from the cramps. I noticed my bbs are bigger and my armpits are so sore. I also had a huge temp rise today. If this is my body gearing up for AF I will be crushed. I was tempted to test today, but didn't. I know it's way too early.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

PR&TR13 said:


> Hopefully - when is your appointment? You might wanna ask about L-Carnatine. That's what my DH used and I think it really worked :) it was suggested by our FS but I guess it will depend. Keeping u in my prayers :)

My appointment is Jan 7...L-Carnatine I think my friend was on that for weight loss LOL I will definitely google it! Thanks for the heads up. I thought I would be able to get in this week to get the results. It sucks that I have to go through the holidays not knowing GH results, and knowing that everything isn't ok. At least I can post my rants here and not compalin too much at home :winkwink:


@ Doingit4us I HOPE YOU GET A ++++++++++++ result!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amb434

Thanks, Doingit, I really hope you're right. :hugs: And your symptoms sound very promising! I'm having the same exact symptoms, that's why it's so hard for me to believe that AF is on her way.

Something else interesting has happened. My cramping has all of a sudden stopped. Completely. Out of nowhere. :shrug: I'm still having very light pink spotting, but that's it. Ugh, I wish I knew what was going on! :dohh:


----------



## Doingit4us

I managed to change the title. We are all members of the IUI Club! :happydance:


----------



## Doingit4us

Amb434 said:


> Thanks, Doingit, I really hope you're right. :hugs: And your symptoms sound very promising! I'm having the same exact symptoms, that's why it's so hard for me to believe that AF is on her way.
> 
> Something else interesting has happened. My cramping has all of a sudden stopped. Completely. Out of nowhere. :shrug: I'm still having very light pink spotting, but that's it. Ugh, I wish I knew what was going on! :dohh:


Thanks! I hope these symptoms are a good sign for both of us. I cheated and tested this morning with an CB. I know, I know...way to early, but I had one left from last month. I just couldn't resist. It was a BFN. I was hoping with how crappy I'm starting to feel I would see something. 
Do you usually have spotting before AF? I know how hard it is to be in limbo. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## FutureMommie

AMB4- Hun don't give up yet!

Doingit- Omg, I'm so excited, I want you to TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lillyttc

hi,
I am getting gonal F injection to go through IUI this month. I went for a third (scan+ blood test) today morning (its my CD15). i am on gonalF. I have a cycle length of 25-27 days. I should have ovulated by now according to my calculation based on past temp charts and cycles. but i have been asked to take gonalF for 4 more days till Sunday and asked to come back on Monday for another scan + blood tests. i just dont understand whats going on, is it really that my body is trying something different this time, is it possible that gonalF would delay ovulation, and what would be the effect if I take gonalF even after I ovulate...anybody experienced a situation like this...more than feeling down about the probably of missing the correct time this month i am fearing about the bad effects of gonalF as everything was ( is ) fine with my reproductive system till now according to all the tests. I was told that my right ovary has two big follicles of same size (no numbers though) left has some small ones (not significant probably). I have lot of questions going on in my head, not able to be at peace. I was prescribed ovitrelle after gonalF but till now i am not told when i am supposed to take that. 

Sorry for being so long. Hope would get some answers which would calm my anxiety. According to what has been going on it seems this would be an extremely long cycle :nope: (like a complete solar eclipse, very rare :shrug:)


----------



## Doingit4us

lillyttc said:


> hi,
> I am getting gonal F injection to go through IUI this month. I went for a third (scan+ blood test) today morning (its my CD15). i am on gonalF. I have a cycle length of 25-27 days. I should have ovulated by now according to my calculation based on past temp charts and cycles. but i have been asked to take gonalF for 4 more days till Sunday and asked to come back on Monday for another scan + blood tests. i just dont understand whats going on, is it really that my body is trying something different this time, is it possible that gonalF would delay ovulation, and what would be the effect if I take gonalF even after I ovulate...anybody experienced a situation like this...more than feeling down about the probably of missing the correct time this month i am fearing about the bad effects of gonalF as everything was ( is ) fine with my reproductive system till now according to all the tests. I was told that my right ovary has two big follicles of same size (no numbers though) left has some small ones (not significant probably). I have lot of questions going on in my head, not able to be at peace. I was prescribed ovitrelle after gonalF but till now i am not told when i am supposed to take that.
> 
> Sorry for being so long. Hope would get some answers which would calm my anxiety. According to what has been going on it seems this would be an extremely long cycle :nope: (like a complete solar eclipse, very rare :shrug:)

Hi! I can't speak on GonalF, but some of the other ladies can tell you about their experiences. I took clomid last cycle and it did push my ovulation date four days later than normal. I was also given ovidrel at the clinic the morning before my IUI. I did not have a surge at the time and may not have ovulated that night without the Ovidrel. Who knows when I would have ouvulated. Some of the other ladies were given their shot to administer themselves at home. Being nervous is normal, but honestly there's no need to be. IUI is a simple procedure. If your follicles are still there, you haven't ovulated yet. You will probably be told to use the ovidrel once they are at a good size. I hope I was able to answer some of your questions. If not, please ask away and the other ladies will chime in. Good luck!


----------



## lillyttc

Thank you for the reply 'Doingit4us'. I felt a little calm after reading your experience. Similar to your case I also might have a delayed ovulation.


----------



## Amb434

Ugh, I'm out, girls. :cry: The witch hit me full force today, bad cramps and all. It's so weird, though, where the heck were all those symptoms coming from?! Well, on to the next cycle. Only bad thing is, I won't be able to do a medicated cycle this time because of the holidays and I'm going on vacation all next week. :dohh: So, hubby and I are just gonna try on our own this cycle and, hopefully, I'll ovulate on my own. 

Good luck to the rest of you ladies this cycle, I'm hoping to see some BFPs soon! BTW, I love IUI Club! :)


----------



## PR&TR13

YeahYYeahhhh IUI Club!!!! Love it!!!!

Amb - hang in there!!!! 

Doinit4us - I'm sooooooo excited for you how many days after iui has it been?!?!?!? Oh I think we are going to get a few BFP very soon!!!!!! 

Merry Christmas ladies :)


----------



## queenlavera

Hi ladies can I join you? I am not new to IUI, I just did my 4th with injectables on 12/19 & 12/20 back to back. I am hoping this did it! I was taking Gonal F and before that Follistim, I was on clomid while trying unassisted but it had little to no effect on me. I also have PCOS and we are dealing with male factor infertility. (Low motility and low volume)

My injectables cycle do run longer, I would worry so much about O'ing early they are monitoring your blood levels and checking for your natural surge, plus your body responds to the follies, it waits to O when at least one is nice and mature. 

So if anyone has any questions, I am not an expert but am pretty well versed in this IUI stuff.

GL all!


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us I am praying for you!!! Your symptoms sound awesome!


----------



## Doingit4us

Good Morning! 

Lilly- I'm glad I could help. I'm sure everything will work out. Keep us posted.

Amb-I'm sorry hun. :hugs: I hope natural works out for you.

PR-I didn't have an IUI this month due to my mc. I just happened to ovulate before my first AF. I'm 9dpo today.

Queen-Welcome! Will you be testing around the New Year? I was diagnosed with PCOS this past Sept. Good luck!

Mibebe-Thanks! How have you been?

Afm...I started getting a sore throat yesterday, by last night I had lost my voice. My armpits aren't as tender and my cramps seem to have slacked off. No headaches. Everything has just about stopped. I shouldn't have opened my big mouth. I took a FRER this morning, hoping to see something. Big Fat Nothing.

Merry Christmas to all of you ladies. I hope you are all blessed with BFPs by the New Year.


----------



## missyt

Doingit4us, I did the same thing you did. I tested this morning and got a BFN. I'm so disapointed. My BBs are sore so I'm sure AF is coming. She is due to come on the 27.

I wanted to test today because we are headed up to my in-laws today and I was hoping to give them some good news. I guess not now. I'm just going to avoid any questions about if I'm pregnant yet or not. Its really tough seeing them because my MIL and 2 SILs are stay at home moms and their world revolves around children. My DH has a son from his first marriage and a few months ago one of my SIL's said "Well we know he isn't the problem". So now I feel like they look at me as being the problem we haven't been able to conceive because my DH already has a son and I'm childless.

I think I'm going to have to give myself a limit. I need a break from the meds next month. I still have a bruise on my stomach from giving myself the injections over 2 weeks ago. This just really sucks.


----------



## missyt

lillyttc said:


> hi,
> I am getting gonal F injection to go through IUI this month. I went for a third (scan+ blood test) today morning (its my CD15). i am on gonalF. I have a cycle length of 25-27 days. I should have ovulated by now according to my calculation based on past temp charts and cycles. but i have been asked to take gonalF for 4 more days till Sunday and asked to come back on Monday for another scan + blood tests. i just dont understand whats going on, is it really that my body is trying something different this time, is it possible that gonalF would delay ovulation, and what would be the effect if I take gonalF even after I ovulate...anybody experienced a situation like this...more than feeling down about the probably of missing the correct time this month i am fearing about the bad effects of gonalF as everything was ( is ) fine with my reproductive system till now according to all the tests. I was told that my right ovary has two big follicles of same size (no numbers though) left has some small ones (not significant probably). I have lot of questions going on in my head, not able to be at peace. I was prescribed ovitrelle after gonalF but till now i am not told when i am supposed to take that.
> 
> Sorry for being so long. Hope would get some answers which would calm my anxiety. According to what has been going on it seems this would be an extremely long cycle :nope: (like a complete solar eclipse, very rare :shrug:)

I took Gonal-F this past IUI cycle. I was told to take 2 injections. They were 2 day apart, I believe. And I did also take Ovidrel for my trigger 2 days before the IUI. I did notice that they monitored me more that cycle opposed to my first one. I really didn't like the Gonal-F. It burned when it went in. I'm not trying to scare you but I kind of wish someone had told me because I was not expecting that. The Ovidrel doesn't burn, it wasn't that bad. I feel the same way you do though. Everything is supposedly fine with my reproductive system. I ovulate normally so I still get confused as to why I had to take all these meds. I also took clomid. I thought of it as an extra boost to my system to help me get pregnat. But it hasn't worked for me yet. I wish you the best of luck. Hang in there and it is very stressful. What you are feeling is normal and you are not alone.


----------



## queenlavera

missyt said:


> lillyttc said:
> 
> 
> hi,
> I am getting gonal F injection to go through IUI this month. I went for a third (scan+ blood test) today morning (its my CD15). i am on gonalF. I have a cycle length of 25-27 days. I should have ovulated by now according to my calculation based on past temp charts and cycles. but i have been asked to take gonalF for 4 more days till Sunday and asked to come back on Monday for another scan + blood tests. i just dont understand whats going on, is it really that my body is trying something different this time, is it possible that gonalF would delay ovulation, and what would be the effect if I take gonalF even after I ovulate...anybody experienced a situation like this...more than feeling down about the probably of missing the correct time this month i am fearing about the bad effects of gonalF as everything was ( is ) fine with my reproductive system till now according to all the tests. I was told that my right ovary has two big follicles of same size (no numbers though) left has some small ones (not significant probably). I have lot of questions going on in my head, not able to be at peace. I was prescribed ovitrelle after gonalF but till now i am not told when i am supposed to take that.
> 
> Sorry for being so long. Hope would get some answers which would calm my anxiety. According to what has been going on it seems this would be an extremely long cycle :nope: (like a complete solar eclipse, very rare :shrug:)
> 
> I took Gonal-F this past IUI cycle. I was told to take 2 injections. They were 2 day apart, I believe. And I did also take Ovidrel for my trigger 2 days before the IUI. I did notice that they monitored me more that cycle opposed to my first one. I really didn't like the Gonal-F. It burned when it went in. I'm not trying to scare you but I kind of wish someone had told me because I was not expecting that. The Ovidrel doesn't burn, it wasn't that bad. I feel the same way you do though. Everything is supposedly fine with my reproductive system. I ovulate normally so I still get confused as to why I had to take all these meds. I also took clomid. I thought of it as an extra boost to my system to help me get pregnat. But it hasn't worked for me yet. I wish you the best of luck. Hang in there and it is very stressful. What you are feeling is normal and you are not alone.Click to expand...


Sorry to hear the injectables were hard on you, I know for me if I sit the pen out for about 15 minutes before my injection it doesn't burn going in. If you inject while it is cold it definitely burns. Hope that helps.


----------



## lillyttc

@ 'queenlavera' and 'missyt': thank you for replying, your replies address my other problem, burning sensation after getting the injection. Probably i will try to bring gonal F to normal temperature before I am going to get it next time.

My next scan is tomorrow. I am having a little pain down (near my right ovary especially)...i am just waiting to stop the injections. i really wish it works but i am almost sure 'it might not' this time for me.

All the best for everybody in their 'tww' :flower: (including those like me who are going to join it soon).


----------



## MiBebe

The Gonal-F injection gives me a migraine but no burning sensation. I do notice my boobs are also sore after I inject this stuff.


----------



## Doingit4us

Merry Christmas ladies! I hope you all had a blessed holiday. I tested again yesterday morning and got another BFN. Not going to test again. I started having AF cramps yesterday and they continued into today. My bbs are now sore and blue veins everywhere. I'm pretty sure AF is on her way any day now. Oh well. At least my body will be back on track and I can start IUI again next month.


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us said:


> Merry Christmas ladies! I hope you all had a blessed holiday. I tested again yesterday morning and got another BFN. Not going to test again. I started having AF cramps yesterday and they continued into today. My bbs are now sore and blue veins everywhere. I'm pretty sure AF is on her way any day now. Oh well. At least my body will be back on track and I can start IUI again next month.

Sending you a hug :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Doingit4us, I'm there with you. I got AF yesterday. Maybe next month will be ours or better yet, next year.


----------



## hollyw79

Mind another member??? I am taking my first round of Clomid right now.. tomorrow is my last dose. I am guessing I will ovulate sometime next week... definitely curious to see if the Clomid will affect when I ovulate. I already ovulate on my own but because DH's SA came back with low morphology and a slightly low count~ we are going to give IUI a try. I am sooooooo praying it works... (SIGH) 

This is SUCH an emotional roller coaster! I wish everyone the best of luck!!


----------



## Doingit4us

Good Morning Everyone!

Holly-Hi! According to my FS you are supposed to ovulate about 5 days after taking the last pill. I didn't. Is your doc going to give you the ovirdrel when your follicles mature? Good luck and keep us posted.

Mibebe-Thanks! How are you doing?

Futuremommie- How are you feeling? Any symptoms different from last cycle?

Queen- What about you, do you have any symptoms?

Missy- I'm sorry hun. :hugs: I hope she packs her bags soon so you can get started on the next round.


AFM...I had a temp drop yesterday with a good rise this morning. Took a $ tree test yesterday afternoon and I thought I saw something. It was after the ten min mark. I got caught up on the phone and missed checking it in time. :growlmad: Going to chalk it up as an evap. I was so hungry yesterday I was literally dizzy. I decided not to test today. I'm going to wait and see what happens tomorrow. AF is due then. I feel really off today.


----------



## hollyw79

:) I am not going to be getting ovidrel or anything ... which after reading all of the options on here.. makes me feel like I'm a little left in the dark! I feel even more in the dark knowing that my ovulation dates could be funky as a result of the Clomid. I am totally keeping my FX'd that it gets timed right too...

That has to be frustrating about your test.. I know it's hard to not want to put much hope into it but you really never know!


----------



## lillyttc

I am experiencing something out of my understanding. I have a cycle length of 25-27 days at least from the time I had started TTC. I had charted my temps about 5-6 months back for about 3-4 months which do clearly indicate that i ovulate and i have a LP phase of 10-11 days. Now this cycle i had started gonal F on my CD5 and its almost CD20 and according to the scans and blood tests, my follicles are not yet big enough and I haven't ovulated, and run the risk of cancellation of IUI this month.

One possible mistake while taking gonal F injection that I did, I had been changing sides and places. first 3-4 days i got it on my hand (right) and then on my tummy (left side) and then once on the hand again (right side) and then again on the tummy left side and then i have again started to get it on right side of the tummy as i thought that would be better as my bigger follicles are on right side but the lady (doctor /midwife) who did my scanning said that they are not still big enough yesterday atleast. I don't know if this was a serious mistake. But then i always ovulated on my own, and had a good cycle which all my reports (HSG, blood tests etc support), why its seriously wrong this time. I have started feeling really down thinking things might be wrong on my side also. 

Really sorry for this long post, i just don't know what to do and how to clear my doubts and apprehensions, I haven't been able to concentrate on my work from yesterday after coming from the hospital. I am quite tensed now. This is the best place where I can get comprehensive answers as there are lot of wonderful ladies and aspiring mothers like me who have gone through this process.


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- I'm so sorry that AF showed! What are you going to do this cycle? are you going to have another IUI?

Doingit- I've got my fingers crossed that AF will stay away. AFM I'm not feeling anything so hopefully no news is good news.

Holly- Welcome!

Lillyttc- I take follistim injections and I switch from sided to side and I haven't had any problems with atleast 2 out of 5 follicles maturing so I don't think that switching sides has anything to do with it. I was taking 150iu of follistim. what is your dosage? Did your RE have any suggestions?


----------



## lillyttc

initially for about 7 days i was on 37.5 IU and then it was increased to 75 IU (almost 9 days now I guess). On my left side I have a 11 mm follicle and on the right I have (had) 2 big follicles (of the same size, identical) which was not yet big enough (yesterday morning) but I don't have any numbers about the right side follicles. Tomorrow it would be CD21 :cry:


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sorry lillyttc... I wish I knew what was going on :( That is very disheartening to go through all of that and then possibly not have the IUI after it. I know for mine- I am getting NO followup- just take clomid and then go in for the IUI- who knows what's going to be going on inside. I hope it works out for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## missyt

FutureMommie, I'm going to take a break this cycle. My nurse called and said I could do another cycle this time. That would be 3 back to back. I need a break though. Between on the appointments and the medication, I'm drained. I think I need an emotional break from all this too. Everytime I saw I had a good amount of follicles at good sizes, I got my hopes up. I think taking a break this month will be better on me emotionally and I won't have any expectations. Also, I was talking to my SIL over the holiday. She was on fertility meds because they had a hard time getting pregnant initially. She said she took a break from them and that was when she got pregnant. Now she had 4 children! I wish you the best of luck with your 2ww. I hope it happens for you this time. My fingers are crossed!!!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Missyt- If this isn't my cycle although I'm hoping it is I plan to take a 2 month break for the same reasons. I'm hoping we both get our bfp's.


----------



## PR&TR13

futuremommie - 2ww that's the hardest time. So exciting!!!

Missy - sorry AF came. It's definatley good to take a break and the not expecting anything really helps relax you and who knows you might get lucky like your SIL :) 

Holly - Welcome. Hope that its a successful 1st round!!!!

Don't lose hope ladies hang in there. I know that it seems so far away but before you know it you'll be pregnant :) I think most doc's know what they are doing so trust them and give it up to God He will take care of it :)

AFM - I went to the doc's appointment today and they did an ultrasound and it was so emocional!!!! I was able to see the little peanut and hear his/her heart beat that it even brought tears to my eyes!!!! The doc and nurse said they couldn't see anything to be worried about and that I looked like I was right at 7 weeks :) They were a lot of hugs in that office when we came it everyone was so excited!!! It was AMAZING!!! We have another appointment schedule in 3 weeks on Jan 18th, 2010 to do another ultrasound and if everyhting is good then he will release me to my regular OB :) So fingers crossed and many prayers that everything will go well. :)


----------



## queenlavera

lillyttc - Sorry they are not growing fast enough, but you are on a very low dosage. I was doing 225 every other day from CD8 to CD17 - It got me 5 follicles 17 and up. But I must admit I also got OHSS, so maybe something like 150 would be better for you.

Doingit4us - GL I really hope that this is it for you and AF doesn't show.

AFM: All signs of OHSS are out the building, and I feel two ways about it, I am glad I am not in pain anymore but it is supposed to flare back up if HCG picks up in my system. Since it hasn't I think I may be out this cycle. I am 9DPO had a big dip yesterday and shot up today so I went and tested BFN (of course) sigh, I have been on this road for two years and I am tired.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

hollyw79 said:


> Mind another member??? I am taking my first round of Clomid right now.. tomorrow is my last dose. I am guessing I will ovulate sometime next week... definitely curious to see if the Clomid will affect when I ovulate. I already ovulate on my own but because DH's SA came back with low morphology and a slightly low count~ we are going to give IUI a try. I am sooooooo praying it works... (SIGH)
> 
> This is SUCH an emotional roller coaster! I wish everyone the best of luck!!

Welcome to the club!:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Guys,

Happy belated holidays

I hope 2011 brings all of us great news...thanks to you guys I am armed with a list of questions to bring up to the Gyn on Jan 7 when I go in for the big discussion. Thanks to you guys I feel really confident that the IUI wil work.:kiss:


----------



## FutureMommie

PR- I'm so happy for you, I can't imagine how I will react when I hear the heartbeat the 1st time, I'm sure I'll be emotional too! The 2ww is really hard, I'm trying not to get my hopes up but not counting myself out yet. Pray and keep your fingers crossed for me.

Queen- Don't give up, I know how you feel, I have been on this road 3 years now and sometimes I feel like giving up too but I just can't. I know that it is going to happen for us.


----------



## hollyw79

FutureMommie~ when do you plan on testing?? And do you test yourself or do you go in to the doctor for a more official type test??


----------



## MiBebe

FutureMommie said:


> PR- I'm so happy for you, I can't imagine how I will react when I hear the heartbeat the 1st time, I'm sure I'll be emotional too! The 2ww is really hard, I'm trying not to get my hopes up but not counting myself out yet. Pray and keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> Queen- Don't give up, I know how you feel, I have been on this road 3 years now and sometimes I feel like giving up too but I just can't. I know that it is going to happen for us.

The tww is a a pain but also a short period of relief for me. It gives me a short break from it all. I pray that we ALL get BFP's in 2011!


----------



## FutureMommie

Holly I'm not going to test early, I can't stand to see negetive pg Test! I'm going to wait and see if af shows!


----------



## hollyw79

I hear ya on that FutureMommie.. when is your AF due?? 

We need to boot all BFN's out the door! :)


----------



## MiBebe

FutureMommie said:


> Holly I'm not going to test early, I can't stand to see negetive pg Test! I'm going to wait and see if af shows!

Come on FutureMommie, it ain't over till it's over. I'm sending you a hug. I'm trying to remain positive this cycle and not let circumstances or feelings get in my way.


----------



## FutureMommie

Holly- AF is Due Jan 4th but usually shows a few days early when I take the follistim injections.

Mibebe- I'm trying to remain positive too!!!!


----------



## Doingit4us

Good Morning Ladies. Well I'm out. AF was due yesterday and she didn't show, but I had significant temp dip. Woke up this morning to another dip 
(still above coverline) and AF is here. The only weird thing is my temp always dips below coverline when she shows. Maybe my body is still working itself out :shrug: Oh well. I can take Clomid again and start IUI in 12 days! :happydance: My FS has me on CD 5-9, but I was thinking of moving it up to 3-7. Do you think that would be such a big deal? 


PR-That's wonderful news. I'm so happy for you.

Queen-I know you have been going through this for awhile now, but don't lose hope or faith. It is still early.

Hopefuly-Glad to hear the ladies were able to ease your fears. I'm sure everything will be fine.

Futuremommie- I wish I could hold out until AF was do, but by 7 dpo I cave. I hope you don't see AF this time around


----------



## hollyw79

That is RIGHT around the corner FutureMommie.. fingers and toes crossed for you! 

@doingit4us~ I just started Clomid last week and I took it cycle days 3-7... I think it largely depends on WHY you are taking Clomid.. what I read- and not sure how accurate this is~ that 5-9 improves the quality of your eggs whereas 3-7 gives you the potential to produce more- and has a higher chance of multiples. For me- I ovulate on my own honestly- DH had a poor SA- sooo basically I am taking it when I am to give me an extra boost and basically increase the chances ... I don't necessarily need an improvement on my existing eggs, does that make sense?


----------



## lillyttc

Does anybody knows how much would be the progesterone levels just after or a day after ovulation? my progesterone on Monday morning was 1.7 microgram/litre. I had bad pain on my right side along with spotting on Sunday night. My E2 was somewhere around 130. I am still taking gonal F injections (75UI/day) and Yesterday morning i had one 14mm follicle in my left ovary (and right side i had 9mm follicle, unlike last Thursday when I had 2 big follicles on my right 'no numbers ':nope: and a small one measuring 11mm in the left). I am really saaaddddd thinking there might be serious problems on my side also :cry:. Its time i think i get seriously prepared for the worst in life on TTC front.


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs: I am SO sorry lillyttc.. I don't know ANYTHING about that unfortunately.. have you tried googling it maybe?? Could it just be a fluke month perhaps too?? Be positive my dear! I wish I had more information for you!!


----------



## lillyttc

I will clear my doubts tomorrow morning, when I go for a scan and blood test. I tried googling, and the ranges given there and the ranges given for various stages in the blood report are a little different. In any case, according to the report I would have just ovulated and my progesterone is in LP phase range; according to Google my level is above that of follicular phase upper limit. 

Now If I have ovulated I assume my ovary had kicked out two eggs on Sunday and we BDed on Monday morning after the scan because of my gut feeling (So there is a bleak chance of conception). So if I am headed towards another ovulation from my left (as i am still on gonal F) then there is a probability of triplets. So I will tell the whole story and clarify my doubts and if I have already ovulated then I will tell them that I prefer quitting this month considering the worst case scenario of multiples (>2).


----------



## lillyttc

Ok here I am with the latest update, I have already ovulated on Sunday (just as guessed) :happydance:. It has come as a relief and things are as I had been predicting. On Monday my progesterone was in the border range of LP phase, by Wednesday it had gone up and today's scan revealed that the 14mm follicle in my left ovary has stopped growing (though I was still taking gonal F injections) and the nurse told me that would be because of the fact that I have already ovulated. My ovulation has got delayed by 2 days to my normal cycles and it was really really painful (2-3 times of the my usual ovulation pain ) along with a little spotting as usual. 

Now I have to wait for AF this month and then next month and then they will first check things are normal, there are no cysts due to this months stimulation etc and then after nearly one and half month they will restart the IUI process and she said I would need more frequent monitoring (probably because of my short cycles). So I think I am out for this cycle. I wish all those still on the hot seat "All The BEST" IUI->tww->:bfp:->:baby: and with that :happydance::wohoo:. I will follow u ppl soooooon. [-o&lt; :wave:.


----------



## hollyw79

That's good that you already ovulated!

Goodness~ I am sorry about the ovulation pain :( I started taking Clomid and I had some yucky cramping at first.. I wonder how it will feel when I actually ovulate. 

Keeping FX'd for you!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Happy New Year!​


----------



## Doingit4us

Happy New Years ladies!!! I hope you all had a wonderful holliday and this year will bring you all the desires of your heart.


Holly- Thanks for the info! I think my egg quality is ok. I'm going to stick with day 5-9. Maybe my fs knows something I don't. Have you gone in for your mid cycle scan yet?

Lilly- I'm glad you were able to get some answers. When do you plan to test?

Futuremommie- I'm hoping the New Year brought you something special. Have you tested yet or are you going to wait until tomorrow. As always, I'mpraying for you.


Today will be day one of clomid for me and I have my scan scheduled for next week. I hope they grow faster than my first cycle. I hate the wait. Have a good week ladies!


----------



## lillyttc

Happy new year!!!!

@Doingit4us: I am not planning to test, just plan to wait for AF to come. I don't have much hope on natural TTC as my cycles and ovulation were always quite predictable and BFP never happened all these years so its very unlikely this time too. One thing I do when my hopes are going up is taking temps starting a few days before AF, that way i know even before the dangerous thing arrives :haha: with a temp drop 2-3 days before AF.


----------



## hollyw79

Doingit4us- that's great that you're starting the round of Clomid today.. like one step closer in the cycle towards getting that BFP! 

FutureMommie-I've been wondering about how you are and whether you've tested or not too!!! Keep us posted! 

I'm not having any scans done honestly (amazing how different things are depending on who your doctor is) .. I was given Clomid & basically in the dark til I get an OPK + and then go in for the IUI. I AM FRUSTRATED though~ I want those OPK's to turn positive like yesterday! It's cd13 for me- was cd15 last month that I got a positive. I am almost afraid of not getting a positive (SIGH) DH and I are still trying to :sex: every day since cd8... hoping to increase our chances!!! Can't wait for the IUI though!


----------



## MiBebe

Happy new year ladies!

I am on the TWW after my 3rd IUI last Wednesday. If this doesn't work, then I'm off to IVF. Can I still post here and hang out with you guys when I move on? I need all the support I can get.

Last week (Monday 12/27) I had 2 follicles measuring 14 (right) and 17 (left) so I'm really praying that one of my DH's 10 million sperm actually found an egg. Trigger shot was done Monday night and I got my IUI on 12/29. I am trying to remain positive, do my daily prayers and affirmations and some days are better than others. I took a test today even though I'm only 6 DPO LOL but it was negative, which doesn't really mean anything because its way too soon. I think IVF will be sometime in February.


----------



## hollyw79

Hi MiBebe! :hi: Welcome!!! Definitely be optimistic about things!!!! soooo many women don't get BFP's until their 3rd or 4th IUI from what I've seen and read. 6DPO is definitely early.. I will keep you in my prayers!!! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## MiBebe

hollyw79 said:


> Hi MiBebe! :hi: Welcome!!! Definitely be optimistic about things!!!! soooo many women don't get BFP's until their 3rd or 4th IUI from what I've seen and read. 6DPO is definitely early.. I will keep you in my prayers!!! Keep us posted! :)


Thank you Holly!
Wow 3rd or 4th? I'm not a very patient person so I just want to do this :cry: when I hear that LOL 

My doctor said that she would do 3 rounds of IUi and then (her words) bring out the big guns LOL I was always very much against IVF and could never understand why anyone would want to do that, but its funny how you change your mind when* you're* in the situation. I was really hoping to get that BFP before my 40th birthday, which is coming up in 4 weeks, but I guess I'll have to do this in God's time not mine :baby:


----------



## hollyw79

MiBebe~ yes, 3rd or 4th... and I hear ya on the lack of patience! :thumbup: I am totallllllllllly praying my first IUI works (SIGH) My doc said 3 IUI's max- but I seriously may beg him to try for a fourth if it results to that. IUI's are SO MUCH cheaper than IVF. I, of course, am completely open to IVF now as well knowing it may end up going there... but like you said~ it's in God's time!


----------



## missyt

MiBeBe, I got my fingers crossed for you. Sounds like your follicles were a great size and DH had great numbers too. I'm taking a break this month between my 2nd and 3rd IUI. I really hope this one works for you. All of this is a such a rollercoaster and I'm glad there are girls out there that understand.

FutureMommie, you are on the countdown now! I really hope AF doesn't come and you finally get your BFP! You totally deserve it. I'm praying for you.

Hollyw79, good luck on your first IUI. Maybe you'll be lucky and it'll work out the first time. I got my fingers crossed.

I'm taking a break from IUI this month but I should be ovulating around the 8th so there will be a lot of BDing for me this coming week.


----------



## FutureMommie

Mibebe- I'm hoping and praying that this is your lucky IUI, I know what you mean when you say that you were always against IVF until you are the one in the situation becasue I was the same way now I'm faced with the possibility and if that is the way that I am led I would pursue it. 

AFM- AF showed yesterday and I was pretty bummed but I'm feeling much better today. we've decided to continue to ttc but without the meds for a while and pray for guidance on our next step which would probably be IVF. I've decided to start temping so I"m pretty excited to at least be doing something. I hope I can still hang out here with you guys because I love the support and I want to give you guys support too.


----------



## hollyw79

missyt~ thanks for the well wishes! :thumbup:

FutureMommie~ I am so sorry AF came! :hugs: I've been wondering all weekend. I think taking a break and just trying it the au natural way is a good thing.. maybe just having that reduction in stress and forcing things will be better for your body.. or at least give your body a break before moving onto IVF. DEFINITELY stay put here!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Holly sending O dust your way!!!


----------



## hollyw79

Thanks FutureMommie... (SIGH) Waiting stinks!!!! I was hoping Clomid would make me ovulate 3-4 days early- HA- unlikely- and definitely not happening THIS cycle!


----------



## MiBebe

hollyw79 said:


> MiBebe~ yes, 3rd or 4th... and I hear ya on the lack of patience! :thumbup: I am totallllllllllly praying my first IUI works (SIGH) My doc said 3 IUI's max- but I seriously may beg him to try for a fourth if it results to that. IUI's are SO MUCH cheaper than IVF. I, of course, am completely open to IVF now as well knowing it may end up going there... but like you said~ it's in God's time!

There are some people that do get pregnant on their first IUI so I wish you luck! I honestly try not to read statistics. I have no idea what the odds are for me when I (if I) do IVF and I really don't want to know. Every time I do one of these procedures I just thank God I'm way day closer to holding my bambino :baby:

Good luck to you Hollyw!

Futuremommie, I'm very sorry. I know you'll dust yourself off and try again next cycle.


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Even though I have been reading all your posts everyday, I havent posted much in the last week.. 

Sorry for all those whose AF has arrived.. praying that the new year bring with it a lot of BFPs for all the women here.. 

I am 11 weeks + 3 days today and I had a scan.. it was the most amazing thing i have ever seen till today.. I still cant believe that the baby is now in my stomach.. I saw my baby moving both its hands and legs.. the nasal bone etc.. I literally had tears in my eyes... i just didnt wanna get out of that room.. the doc said that all my blood tests and the scan reports looks absolutely normal... I am now thrilled and cant wait for the 20th week scan.. I wish I could post the picture for you guys to see but its not so clear and so I guess I will do it during the 20th week..

hoping all your ladies here get your BFPS soon.. happy new year to one and all..


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girlies. :flower:

Just thought I'd check in on everyone. I hope y'all had a great Christmas and New Year!

I just got back from my vacation and it was really nice to get away for a while and think of other things besides TTC, injections, ultrasounds, etc. I'm still pretty bummed that I didn't get to do a medicated cycle this time around, but it's actually pretty nice to take a break. I'm on CD13 and I'm using OPKs to, hopefully, pick up on an LH surge. Nothing yet, but I'm trying to stay positive. If it doesn't happen naturally, looks like I'll be on to IUI #2 some time in Feb. 

Good luck, ladies, and welcome to our newcomers!


----------



## MariaF

Hi Ladies - Id like to join you!

Im on my first IUI cycle with Menopur and Pregnyl.

I just had my second follicle tracking scan and I have mature follicle :happydance: And Im only CD14!

I do have a question for you ladies - the nurse told me to trigger tonight with IUI to follow in exactly 40 hours. But wouldn't that be too late? I heard that you ovulate 36 hours after the trigger shot so by the time I have the IUI and the swimmers get to the egg it may be hours after ovulation :shrug:

So Id appreciate any advice from you ladies - espcially those for whom it worked :thumbup:

Thanks a lot :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

MiBebe~ you're right.. it CAN happen on first try. PRAYING!!!! :thumbup: I certainly agree with you that each step means you're a day closer to having your little bean!!! :) 

babydreams06~ that is AWESOME and soooo exciting! There is NOTHING better in this world than being a mother. My sister just had a baby and seeing her little girl~ ohhhhhhh~ made me heart long even more! Congrats!!!! :flower:

Hi Amb434! :) How great would that be to conceive naturally without going through and medicated help and procedures, etc?!?! One of my coworkers had a similar situation happen to her so I am definitely a believer that it can!! BFP vibes for you!!! 

MariaF~ I have NO clue how that works as I've not done it before.. I've heard the 36 hour window... but can't you just give yourself the trigger shot 4 hours later in the day??? I hope it works out for you!!!! :hugs:


----------



## MariaF

Holly - yes, I decided to give myself the shot 3-4 hours later because Im really worried that IUI 40 hours after the trigger may be too late...

But Id appreciate anyone else's experience with timing :thumbup:


----------



## FutureMommie

Babydreams- Glad your scan went good can't wait to see those 20 week pics

Amb4- glad you enjoyed your break from the meds I"m taking a break from injections and Iui's too. I hope you O soon:dust:

MariaF- Welcome, I've had several IUI's and they have always been done on the 2nd morning after my trigger so yes 36hrs. I hope this helps, did you ask your RE about it?


----------



## PR&TR13

Happy New Years ladies!!!!

sorry for the ones who saw AF :( I'm still praying for you and know that the Good Lord will be blessing you with a little one hopefully this year!!!!

Maria F - I know that I had my IUI scheduled for 36 hrs but by the time th office got to me then my hubby did his deed and they washed everything it was about 40hr. I remember that was a long morning!!! And I'm blessed to say that I'm almost 8weeks pregnant. However I would get there a little earlier or just push back a little the trigger shot. I had one of my friends (she's a nurse) do it and I think did it something like 30 min after they had told me. But I think that 4 hrs give or take isn't so bad. 

Praying for all of you ladies. And I hope nobody abandons the IUI Club!!!


----------



## roadbump31

Hey PR&TR: I see that you have had your tubes unblocked. I have one blocked tube and have been debating on bringing it up to my RE. What was your experience with having them unblocked? Thanks!!!


----------



## MariaF

Thanks so much ladies :flower:

You've really clarified things for me :thumbup: Ill take the shot at 10.30pm tonight - 36 hours before the IUI

PR&TR13 - Congrats on your BFP! Do you know if you are having one bean or multiples yet?


----------



## missyt

MariaF said:


> Thanks so much ladies :flower:
> 
> You've really clarified things for me :thumbup: Ill take the shot at 10.30pm tonight - 36 hours before the IUI
> 
> PR&TR13 - Congrats on your BFP! Do you know if you are having one bean or multiples yet?

MariaF, it was the same for me when I did injections before IUI, 36 hours. Best of luck to you.


----------



## MariaF

Girls, Im really worried now :wacko:

I took my HCG shot last night at 10pm for IUI in exactly 36 hours tomorrow at 10am. This morning Ive had some bad pains in both ovaries - especially the one where the DF is (on the right). But now all the pains have gone :shrug:

Does that mean I ovulated just 12 hours after the trigger shot?

In that case tomorrow's IUI will be pointless :nope:


----------



## lurdes777

First iui January 3rd and concerned it was too early :( I had positive OPK on January 2nd around 8PM. EWCM was present all day and day before. Had IUI at 11AM January 3rd. 3 mature follies and stellar sperm count (100 million and 96% motile) per RE. RE decided NOT to trigger since positive OPK.

After IUI I had no cramping, however, towards the end of the day and especially at night I had strong ovulation pains and heavy feeling down below. We BD'd at night as well and it was a bit painful and I felt my ovaries.

Today, January 4th I have even more EWCM and now concerned that IUI was too early! What if I ovulated 12-24 hours AFTER IUI? I read that washed sperm lives only 12 hours 

Anyone please share some success stories and what do you think.

PS. I called the doctor's office yesterday with this concern and was told that washed sperm lives 24-72 hours and whatever is posted on the web is incorrect. She also said that their andrology lab constantly making experiments with the sperm and once they left it in the incubator for a week and there was still some guys alive!


----------



## lurdes777

MariaF - If I were you I'd call the doctor and ask for an urgetn ultrasound to check if you ovulated - if you did, then IUI needs to be done ASAP, as the egg lives 24 hours.


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies, was just reading through thread and wondered whether you could help i have had 5 failed clomid rounds (no ovulatoin) and ovarian drilling which not worked, i have now been referred for injectables and then insemination, is that IUI? he did not really explain it much, and am now waiitng for appointment to come through from assisted conception in sheffield, any tips or info would be great. thanks everyone and hope you all get your BFP soon xx


----------



## missyt

Annie18 said:


> Hi ladies, was just reading through thread and wondered whether you could help i have had 5 failed clomid rounds (no ovulatoin) and ovarian drilling which not worked, i have now been referred for injectables and then insemination, is that IUI? he did not really explain it much, and am now waiitng for appointment to come through from assisted conception in sheffield, any tips or info would be great. thanks everyone and hope you all get your BFP soon xx

Annie18, IUI is basically what they used to call Artificial Insemination. The injectibles will trigger ovulation. They do IUI's for the sperm to have a better chance of getting closer to the eggs. I hope this helps. Hang in there.:hugs:


----------



## MariaF

lurdes777 said:


> MariaF - If I were you I'd call the doctor and ask for an urgetn ultrasound to check if you ovulated - if you did, then IUI needs to be done ASAP, as the egg lives 24 hours.


I can't do that Im afraid :cry: Both DH and I are at work far away from the clinic so it wouldn't be possible.

Im considering asking for a scan before IUI tomorrow morning to see what's going on. Im still getting some mild cramping in the ovaries but this morning was really painful hence I thought that's when I ovulated....

I think it's best for me not to read too much into the pains and just relax and trust the Dr...otherwise Ill end up a nervous wreck in no time! :haha:

Im a strong believer that if it's meant to happen it will happen - Ive done my best this cycle with the injections, scans, healthy lifestyle (even over all the holidays!), taking lots of supplements...so we'll see :thumbup:


----------



## lurdes777

MariaF said:


> lurdes777 said:
> 
> 
> MariaF - If I were you I'd call the doctor and ask for an urgetn ultrasound to check if you ovulated - if you did, then IUI needs to be done ASAP, as the egg lives 24 hours.
> 
> Im a strong believer that if it's meant to happen it will happen - Ive done my best this cycle with the injections, scans, healthy lifestyle (even over all the holidays!), taking lots of supplements...so we'll see :thumbup:Click to expand...

Asking for a scan is a good idea. Even if you ovulate today, egg will make it till tomorrow morning!


----------



## PR&TR13

Maria F - Have you used oPK's? I'm going through my journal and I'm looking at my notes and had put that I had strong sharp pokes on my right side on the day (Wednesday) I got my HCG shot and the funny thing is that on the next day (Thursday) I have "Don't feel anything worried I'd o'd" and I even took an OPK and it was (-) but then on Friday it says I woke up to preassure in abs and right side. So don't give up hope it can still happen. Sometimes we just need to trust our doctors and leave it in God's hands :). Relax (I know it's better said than done) :) 
I did have an ultrasound and had only 1 little baby in there :) believe me I was a little worried about the possibilities of having multiples seeing that I have identical twin brothers :) and plenty of other fraternal twins in my cousins. But the FS checked and even asked me "is it ok that their's only 1?" I said OF COURSE!!!!! Less child care $$ that I have to pay :)!!!!! 

Roadbump - How do you know that your tube is blocked? Did you have an HSG test? I'm not sure if because you only have one that they would try to use that one and save the $$ from surgery? Not sure but I definitley think it's a conversation you should have with your doctor. I had a cyst on my left side and then I also had the fingers at the top of the falopian tubes (I know they have a name but can't think of it) but they were stuck together on both sides). My FS said he fixed it and I trusted him but I did read on the internet about them and I read a lot of things that said that they really can't do much for it and that and even if you operate on them the operation isn't very succesfull. So I was really worried but that showed me not to trust everything I read on the internet. 

Fx!!!!! And many prayers!!!!!


----------



## gwensin19

hello ladies, today im cd 1 and go to the docs again on friday for base labs/us then ill be doing follistim then cetrotide then iui and hopefully it works this time. has anyone else ever used the follistime/cetrotide then ovidrel and had sucess? good luck to you all, lets pray for bfps this month.:thumbup:


----------



## MariaF

PR&RT13 - thank you so much for sharing your experience! I take my words back about no pains - they are back tonight with a vengeance!

I also got a super duper positive opk. But then it's from the trigger, right? PR&RT - I'm surprised your opk was negative after the trigger. I thought they would always be positive :shrug:

So just one sleep left until IUI :happydance: 

Oh and another question - did any of you get progesterone suppositories?


----------



## hollyw79

Update! Got my positive OPK today~ we have our 1st IUI in the morning! Wish us luck!!!! I am soooooo excited that it's FINALLY here!


----------



## seoj

hollyw79 said:


> Update! Got my positive OPK today~ we have our 1st IUI in the morning! Wish us luck!!!! I am soooooo excited that it's FINALLY here!

Best of luck hun!!!! Sending you good ju ju :thumbup:


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit4Us- where are you?


----------



## lillyttc

All the very best 'hollyw' and 'MariaF'!


----------



## missyt

hollyw79 said:


> Update! Got my positive OPK today~ we have our 1st IUI in the morning! Wish us luck!!!! I am soooooo excited that it's FINALLY here!

Best of luck to you Hollyw79!:thumbup:


----------



## missyt

Today is CD12 for me and the ovulation predictor test I took this morning came up positive. We're taking a break from IUI this month. I need to collect myself without all the meds. They were really messing up my emotions and I was driving DH crazy. Doing a lot of BDing with DH this week so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. One interesting thing I read in a book is that clomid dries up CM which is needed to carry the sperm up to where it needs to go. I never was told this by the doctor or nurses. Have any of you on clomid had issues with this? I can't say that I really noticed when I was taking the clomid before.


----------



## MariaF

Well, ladies we are done :thumbup:

I was a nervous wreck before the procedure. I didn't think I'd be that nervous. It wasnlt really painful, just a little uncomfortable. The washed sample had 30 million swimmers at 90% motility!

Then I rested for about 20 minutes and off we went. I had some period type cramps for an hour or two and now don't feel anything :shrug:

I've been given progesterone suppositories to take mornings and evenings and I guess ill be testing from about 10DPO.

Do you ladies know when the hcg trigger comes out of your system?

Holly - how did your goes? We could compare symptoms in a few days :thumbup:


----------



## lurdes777

MariaF - great count! Why were you given progesteron? 

I started spotting yesterday, 2 DPIUI very light on toilet paper... Not sure why, creeping me out..


----------



## FutureMommie

Holly- if you've already had your IUI, I hope it went well! Fx

MariaF- Glad all went well. My RE said the hcg stays in your system atleast 10 days so you shouldn't test before that.


----------



## keyahopes

Hey everyone, can i pls join? My first IUI should be sometime in the next few days. I am waiting for a positive OPK before calling the docs.

We are trying an unmedicated cycle. I have no expectations or hopes this cycle. It just feels like one more thing to try.

Though I have to say, i feel a lot calmer than all the other cycles, because I dont have to worry about how much cm and if we BD at the right time etc. I'll probably start going nuts as Ov day closes in.


----------



## PR&TR13

Best of luck to Holly and Maria F!!!!!! Praying for sucessful IUI's !!!!!

Be careful on the symtoms checking you'll drive yourself crazy!!! I really didn't have any other than cramps on 4-6dpiui then nothing, none silch!!! I had seriously thought it wasn't going to happen. But it did so don't give up hope till the witch shows up!!!!! Maria F - I tested on cd12 and got a BFN :( and remember going back to bed crying!!!! So maybe wait till cd13-14 to test (I know better said than done). 

Excited to hear from everyone!!!!!!

Welcome Key!!!!!

FX!!!!


----------



## MariaF

Key - i had my first IUI today and i totally agree about being more relaxed. I was on Clomid for the last 4 cycles and turned into a maniac a few days before ovulation. Id be checking my cervix and cm, doing at least 2 opks a day, etc. This cycle - nothing! I knew i was on the injectibles and didnt know whether the opks or temping wiuld be reliable so i didnt bother. It does feel so much better!
PR&RT - i think you are right and may be i should try and wait out the full 14 days to avoid unnecessary disappointment. How do i get the willpower though? Lol


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi Ladies:hi: Welcome to all the new ladies! I am so sorry I haven't been on. My baby sister came to town and I have been going and going. I wish she had came during my 2ww. It would have made the time go by fast. I am on cd 8 and day 4 of Clomid. My scan is next week and I'm hoping to have some good follicles ready to trigger then. I only remember having headaches the last time, but today I woke up to bad cramps and I can see flashing lights in my eyes. It's really weird.

Futuremommie-I'm so sorry to hear AF came. Maybe this break is exactly what you need.

Missy- :happydance: You should be bding, not chatting with us online. :) I hope this natural cycle works for you. I have heard of people taking a break and BAM!...they're pregnant. 

Maria-Good luck! Your count sounds good. My HCG shot only stayed in my system about 8 days. If I were you I would wait until 10dpo. Since I'm me, I do ridiculous stuff like test at 4dpo. :blush: 

Babydreams- I'm so happy you got to see your baby. That's wonderful news. I knew everything would be ok. 

Lourdes- I wouldn't worry about the spotting. I have heard that it is common after an IUI. Do you have a followup to check your levels? IF so, just ask you doc. They may be able to give you some answers.

Keya-Stay positive hun! All things are possible and this could work for you.

Holly- How did the IUI go? I hope we will be hearing some good news

Gwen-Good luck! Please keep us posted on how your IUI goes


----------



## Joyful09

Hello ladies, I don't post all over right now just in a clomid forum. I like getting to know everyone and encourage them during their cycles. I hope I can join you ladies as I am going for my first iui at the end of next week. I am excited hopefully not too excited don't want to be disappointed. I am taking 100mg of clomid this cycle (3rd cycle of clomid) We have been trying for 13 months my DH didn't want any medicine & wouldn't even talk about iui. He sees that we have tried now for awhile & he loves me so I asked him if we could try iui this month & he said YES! I am so thankful. Everything seems to check out fine just getting old! Lol! (38) so FS said my cm was opaque so hopefully this is exactly what we need to get a BFP. I look forward to getting to know you ladies. I do have a question I plan on being involved on the morning of the iui with DH. I have read you can only have sex if you have a special collecting condom. Not interested in that I feel like they wouldn't get it all out. I know very TMI and personal so I understand if nobody has any suggestions. Just thinking I would be involved cause we both would like that just want it to be lovingly intimate.


----------



## hollyw79

I am back home from the IUI and it went great. My DH's :spermy: were a lot better than his first SA so I am happy about that... I think he had like 37 million washed sperm whereas he only had 19 million for the SA. Hoping the vitamins and no drinking helped improve our numbers!!! 

Missyt- I definitely think I felt a little "dry" down there this month after taking Clomid. I *did* still notice some cm yesterday when I got my positive OPK but none before that. I have been taking the guaifenesin since cd9 and I am hoping it's helped as we still have been BD'ng pretty much daily since cd8 or 9. Today is cd16 for me. I understand taking a break~ I definitely think that is a good thing to do and times when it's really necessary! :flower:

MariaF- how cool that we had our IUI's done on the same day! I bet you're ready to be 10-12 DPO like I am already! lol. Fx'd for us both!!!!! 

FutureMommie- thanks for asking about me! :hugs: Everything really did go as well as I could ask.. only thing that could make it better would be a :bfp:

:wave: keyahopes ! Welcome!!! What cycle day are you on?? 

PR&TR13 ~ Thanks for your well wishes! That is *SO* exciting to hear success stories!!! So you really got a BFN @ 12DPO huh?? OUCH. I can understand why you'd be disappointed.. what day did you actually get a BFP?? I bet you were jumping out of your chair with joy! I am so happy for you!!! 

Doingit4us~ it's kind of funny how are bodies can be different month to month, huh? I had headaches with it this first time and cramps.. no issues with seeing though although lots of ladies say that. It's amazing how a little pill can do such weird things to our bodies!!!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Well Ladies tomorrow is the big day I get the results from the Dr. on DH's issues and IUI date...wish me luck!


----------



## hollyw79

Joyful09~ I understand wanting it to be as intimate as possible. It's all a matter of personal preference. I went in for my IUI this morning. While I did go TO the clinic with my DH~ I didn't go in the back room with him for a couple of reasons. Like you stated- I would worry about them getting the entire sample- and you need EVERY SINGLE SPERM you can get- especially when they are going to be washed! You lose about 1/2 of the sperm typically from what I understand.. plus other bodily fluids can affect the quality of the sperm which I didn't want to risk either. My DH said it's also just easier for him on his own :thumbup: I guess that is where it depends on your guy.. if he needs help~ then I'd go back there with him but let the actual end result be in the collection cup. I wish I had some good ideas for you.. I definitely thought it was quicker and easier for my DH just to do his thing and then for me to prop my legs up and do mine haha. :) I wish you the best of luck! :hugs:

hopefulywa8tn~ that is exciting! having a game plan always makes things easier!!!


----------



## Joyful09

Hollyw9...Congrats on your iui this morning...you are now in the exciting 2ww...hoping for BFP for you both!
Thanks for your response...we are collecting at home cause we are so close to the doctors...yes I read the first part contains the most sperm...I do want to be involved & his does too so even if we are together doing our thing it can be intimate. Looking forward to it...it should be next Friday 7 more days


----------



## MiBebe

Holly I wish you luck!!

I took another test yesterday and I got a BFN so looks like I'm out this cycle. Unless by some miracle I don't get my period on the 13th, I have an appointment with my doctor on the 19th and she's going to discuss IVF, prescribe my medicine. I will continue to post/lurk here and make sure everybody is doing well. I'm sad, but I'm not out. God is good!


----------



## FutureMommie

Mibebe keep the postive attitude!!!! It's going to happen.


----------



## Doingit4us

Joyful-Hi! I went into the room with my dh last time. I thought it might help. This time we are going to :sex: at home before and just not finish. Then he will finish by himself at the lab. I read that they produce more sperm the higher the excitement level. Do what is best for you. 


Holly-Glad to hear everything went well. Nothing left to do, but wait and symptom spot. That's a good increase in :spermy:. Did you guys try something to get more?

Hopefully- I'm excited for you. Fx for you.
Mibebe- That's six days away. Hun if your AF isn't due until the 13th, you are still in there. How long is your luteal phase?

AFM- I had cramps all day yesterday. It felt like I was ovulating. I also had small amounts of EWCM and a huge temp rise today. It's not in my normal post ovulation levels, but it was a lot higher than yesterday. It's not possible for me to ovulate yet, is it? I am only on cd 9 and I just took my last clomid dose today. Not sure what is going on this cycle. Today my ovaries have been tender and sore. I'm still a little crampy. I'm scared that by some fluke of nature I ovulated super early. Have any of you heard of this happening?


----------



## hollyw79

Joyful09~ that is great that you're going to be be able to be together and in the comfort of your own home!! A week away is right around the corner!!! 

MiBebe- thanks for your well wishes! It definitely is still early.. don't count yourself out quite yet!! I am a firm believer that in God's time~ it *will* happen when it's supposed to.. not a minute before or after!!! Hang in there! :hugs:

Doingit4us~ I have actually read that you can on a rare occasion ovulate early~ especially with Clomid in your system. I remember reading another post where a lady did ovulate on cd9... I don't recall what days she took clomid~ but she did super early. Is it possible for you to BD just in case??? I will keep my FX'd for you that it's just a fluke hormonal thing and nothing more which is very well may be! :hugs: 

As far as Dh's sperm- I personally handed him his vitamins each morning! :thumbup: He wasn't really taking ANY and now he's on a multivitamin, triple omega, and folic acid- and he's also had NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING to drink and I think all of these things have helped honestly. And I definitely hold NO MERIT to the fact that you should abstain to build up sperm- we've BD'd like every day for the past 9 days and his numbers were GREAT- better than when he abstained for the SA before.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Ladies!

So I am back from the DR.! She said DH's "good " swimmers are a little low that combined with my PCOS she is referring me to a specialist to have Clomid/IUI done just as we discussed. She said we both have minor issues so she is 95% confident that the IUI will work. She said we can continue to try naturally too but she just wasn't sure how long it would take...so I will do both LOL


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

hollyw79 said:


> Joyful09~ that is great that you're going to be be able to be together and in the comfort of your own home!! A week away is right around the corner!!!
> 
> MiBebe- thanks for your well wishes! It definitely is still early.. don't count yourself out quite yet!! I am a firm believer that in God's time~ it *will* happen when it's supposed to.. not a minute before or after!!! Hang in there! :hugs:
> 
> Doingit4us~ I have actually read that you can on a rare occasion ovulate early~ especially with Clomid in your system. I remember reading another post where a lady did ovulate on cd9... I don't recall what days she took clomid~ but she did super early. Is it possible for you to BD just in case??? I will keep my FX'd for you that it's just a fluke hormonal thing and nothing more which is very well may be! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Dh's sperm- I personally handed him his vitamins each morning! :thumbup: He wasn't really taking ANY and now he's on a multivitamin, triple omega, and folic acid- and he's also had NOTHING NOTHING NOTHING to drink and I think all of these things have helped honestly. And I definitely hold NO MERIT to the fact that you should abstain to build up sperm- we've BD'd like every day for the past 9 days and his numbers were GREAT- better than when he abstained for the SA before.



I hope your IUI worked!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiBebe

FutureMommie said:


> Mibebe keep the postive attitude!!!! It's going to happen.

I know, I need to stay positive. I was feeling like crap yesterday :flower:



Doingit4us said:


> Mibebe- That's six days away. Hun if your AF isn't due until the 13th, you are still in there. How long is your luteal phase?

Normally 14 days on the dot. I need to stop buying these pregnancy tests because they depress me. Today I prayed and just meditated "by his stripes I am healed" I am going to fast for 3 days and just pray. I need to snap out of this funky mood I'm in :thumbup:



hopefulywa8tn said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> So I am back from the DR.! She said DH's "good " swimmers are a little low that combined with my PCOS she is referring me to a specialist to have Clomid/IUI done just as we discussed. She said we both have minor issues so she is 95% confident that the IUI will work. She said we can continue to try naturally too but she just wasn't sure how long it would take...so I will do both LOL

I wish you luck!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MariaF

Hello ladies - how are you all today?

Im roughly 2DPO and am struggling already :dohh: Don't know how Im going to survive the 2WW!!

Hopeful - Im glad you got a referral for IUI and it;s great that your Dr is so positive. Although my DH's sperm is absolutely fine and I seem to be ovulating with a little help, have clear tubes and good lining my Dr only gave us a 12-15% chance of IUI success :shrug: I thought even natural cycles had like 20-25% success rates so Im not too hopeful. But had to give it a go before moving to IVF.

Those ladies who had more than 1 IUI cycle - was it your choice? Or did your Dr not want you to start IVF before trying IUI for more than 1 cycle? If this one fails for us Im not sure I want to do IUI again if the odds are so low. I think Ill go back onto Clomid for a few months and then try IVF in early summer.


----------



## MiBebe

MariaF said:


> Hello ladies - how are you all today?
> 
> Im roughly 2DPO and am struggling already :dohh: Don't know how Im going to survive the 2WW!!
> 
> Hopeful - Im glad you got a referral for IUI and it;s great that your Dr is so positive. Although my DH's sperm is absolutely fine and I seem to be ovulating with a little help, have clear tubes and good lining my Dr only gave us a 12-15% chance of IUI success :shrug: I thought even natural cycles had like 20-25% success rates so Im not too hopeful. But had to give it a go before moving to IVF.
> 
> *Those ladies who had more than 1 IUI cycle - was it your choice? Or did your Dr not want you to start IVF before trying IUI for more than 1 cycle? If this one fails for us Im not sure I want to do IUI again if the odds are so low. I think Ill go back onto Clomid for a few months and then try IVF in early summer*.

My doctor said that my insurance wants me to start out with IUI first. She recommended 3 (which I just did) and if that doesn't work that we'd move on to IVF. It wasn't necessarily my choice, but I would have picked it anyway. By the time she recommended it I was already getting myself mentally prepared for it because I had a feeling that's what she was going to say. I wasn't mentally prepared for IVF. I was terrified of it actually. Now that IVF might be in my near future (assuming I'm not pregnant yet) I am ok and have come to terms with it.


----------



## MariaF

Thanks MiBebe :thumbup:

See, I was always psychologically ready for IVF - it has the highest success rates so I always wanted to do it asap - otherwise I feel like I'm just wasting my time with just the Clomid, injectables and IUI...

However, the IUI experience was more mentally difficult that I expected so I suppose I will need to re-think my approach to IVF.


----------



## hollyw79

MariaF~ I agree that Clomid and IUI was a little more mentally and emotionally challenging that I figured. I mean- I just had my first one Thursday and who KNOWS if it worked or not (PRAYING!) ... but I have felt SO needy - unexpectedly so- since having it done. It's strange- I feel at peace with whatever happens- and what will be- will be- but I feel like I need my DH now more than ever.. and you ladies too!! 

MiBebe~ I am still praying and keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! And if IVF is the necessary step to have a precious little bean~ it will be worth it! :hugs:


----------



## Joyful09

Oh I hope the iui's work for all of us!!! BFP's all around! When I first started out I thought it would be that month or soon after, but here I am on my 14 month. I can't believe it. Right now I just hope iui works & that's all my husband's company pays for, so I haven't thought much about ivf. I am not sure I am there yet emotionally. I did think if I want an ivf I can just get a full time job with benefits cause in NJ they must cover ivf. (my DH works in PA so that's why his insurance doesn't cover it) We could never pay out of pocket.


----------



## lurdes777

Let's start the sympton game! What DPIUI are you and what are you feeling?:

- 6dpiui, yesteraday had a drop of blood n the morning, but nothing after that
- had some weird pains under the pubic one - sporadic, lasted 2 hours
- bo0bs - tender, but not hurting like 3 cycles before


----------



## MariaF

Lurdes - good idea to symptom spot!

I'm 3DPIUI and so far the only 2 symptoms I have is being tired and sleepy all the time and I've been having these constant pulling pains on my right - the side I ovulated. But that was 3 days ago - so I've no idea why I'd still be hurting there :shrug:

Still early days


----------



## MiBebe

MariaF said:


> Thanks MiBebe :thumbup:
> 
> See, I was always psychologically ready for IVF - it has the highest success rates so I always wanted to do it asap - otherwise I feel like I'm just wasting my time with just the Clomid, injectables and IUI...
> 
> However, the IUI experience was more mentally difficult that I expected so I suppose I will need to re-think my approach to IVF.

Hey MariaF (btw my real name is Maria!) I feel like IVF is my only hope. Seems like every month DH is always tired when I'm ovulating, it never fails. I hurt his feelings :dohh: because I told him that the doctor needs to impregnate me via IVF otherwise his workaholic ass will never schedule the time to :sex::spermy::nope: :haha:

I have been trying for 6 years, but only really documenting since April of this year. EVERY month he is tired when I'm ovulating. Seriously? Do I sound bitter? LOL AF is probably coming.


----------



## hollyw79

MiBebe~ have you tried not telling your DH when you're ovulating and just trying to regularly BD that way he doesn't feel pressured or tired??


----------



## lurdes777

8dpo - no symptoms! at all. Had a dream that digital test showed PREGNANT and i remember the excitement...


----------



## MariaF

MiBebe said:


> MariaF said:
> 
> 
> Thanks MiBebe :thumbup:
> 
> See, I was always psychologically ready for IVF - it has the highest success rates so I always wanted to do it asap - otherwise I feel like I'm just wasting my time with just the Clomid, injectables and IUI...
> 
> However, the IUI experience was more mentally difficult that I expected so I suppose I will need to re-think my approach to IVF.
> 
> Hey MariaF (btw my real name is Maria!) I feel like IVF is my only hope. Seems like every month DH is always tired when I'm ovulating, it never fails. I hurt his feelings :dohh: because I told him that the doctor needs to impregnate me via IVF otherwise his workaholic ass will never schedule the time to :sex::spermy::nope: :haha:
> 
> I have been trying for 6 years, but only really documenting since April of this year. EVERY month he is tired when I'm ovulating. Seriously? Do I sound bitter? LOL AF is probably coming.Click to expand...

Maria - we've had the EXACT same issues!!!! I started the Clomid last August and for 3 cycles he "couldn't do it on demand" :trouble:

I mwan - WTF??? I CAN have gzillions of tests, numerous blood tests, full anaesthetic, laporoscopy, take handfulls of hormones - and he can't do it on demand!!

I was fuming!!! :growlmad:

Then on cycle 4 I realised there's no point in telling him about positive OPKs and ovulation - so I just did all that quietly and the BD wasn't on demand anymore. It was a much more relaxed cycle but still unsuccessful :cry:

So is your DH against IVF? Sorry, I didn't quite get it.


----------



## hollyw79

MariaF~ you CRACK ME UP with that baseball bat! :rofl:

It's VERY common... my DH was great doing it for 9 days straight- but the minute I got the postive OPK- was the ONE time he had a hard time... thankfully our mission was successful ;) .. but really made me think about not making a big deal out of the timing going forward- only thing is he KNOWS when I'm ovulating bc of the IUI... (SIGH) .. but I may approach it differently and tell him AFTER the fact!


----------



## Doingit4us

Good morning all! I hope you had a wonderful weekend. Mine was pretty uneventful. I have had migraines for the past four days. I know its from the clomid. I am pretty sure I did not ovulate last week. My temps have pretty much stayed low, so I'm guessing it was just a wacky temp. I go in Wed for my scan and I'm hoping for my IUI to happen on Friday.

Mibebe-How are you feeling? You are due to test on Wed, right? Any symptoms? I'm rooting for you! 

Futuremommie- How are you?

Maria-The 2ww sucks. Try to find something to take your mind off of symptom spotting. I think the pain you are feeling is normal. I had achey ovaries for about a week after my IUI.

Joyful-I have been trying for about 13 months now. Right after my tubal reversal my dh and I thought it was going to be so easy to get pregnant that we were actually preventing it. If I knew then how hard it would be, I wouldn't have wasted so much time. I hope you get your BFP soon.

Lurdes-Your symptoms sound good. Maybe that's implantation.


----------



## hollyw79

Doingit4us~ that is great that your IUI is schedule for this week! Fx'd for you!! Sorry about the migraines too~ that was one of my biggest complaints with taking Clomid earlier in the cycle.. hope you feel better! :hugs:


----------



## Doingit4us

hollyw79 said:


> Doingit4us~ that is great that your IUI is schedule for this week! Fx'd for you!! Sorry about the migraines too~ that was one of my biggest complaints with taking Clomid earlier in the cycle.. hope you feel better! :hugs:

Thanks! I had headaches last time also. I'll put up with it if it will get me my BFP. How are you feeling? Are you 4 dpo?


----------



## hollyw79

oh yes- I'll put up with ANYTHING for a BFP! I am feeling fine so far.. still a lil achey @ times in the left hand side but it's better.. no screaming symptoms yet- which I wouldn't expect at this early in the game.. and yup~ 4DPO which I wish it was 14 DPO just so I can come to peace with whatever the result is, you know? Like if its a BFN~ I can just relax and wait for round 2... the waiting is the hard part!


----------



## missyt

MariaF said:
 

> Hello ladies - how are you all today?
> 
> Im roughly 2DPO and am struggling already :dohh: Don't know how Im going to survive the 2WW!!
> 
> Hopeful - Im glad you got a referral for IUI and it;s great that your Dr is so positive. Although my DH's sperm is absolutely fine and I seem to be ovulating with a little help, have clear tubes and good lining my Dr only gave us a 12-15% chance of IUI success :shrug: I thought even natural cycles had like 20-25% success rates so Im not too hopeful. But had to give it a go before moving to IVF.
> 
> Those ladies who had more than 1 IUI cycle - was it your choice? Or did your Dr not want you to start IVF before trying IUI for more than 1 cycle? If this one fails for us Im not sure I want to do IUI again if the odds are so low. I think Ill go back onto Clomid for a few months and then try IVF in early summer.


MariaF, I did IUI twice. I am taking a break this month which was my choice. My doc was all set for me to do a 3rd round. For the 3rd round they told me they wanted to up my dosage of clomid from 50mg to 100mg. I'm still confused about this because I don't have any ovulatory problems. From reading some of your ladies posts, I think my DH sperm count is kind of low. His washed sperm the first time was 7 million, the second time as 8.6 million. I'm reading that some of your DH's have 37 million washed sperm. I'm confused.


----------



## Doingit4us

Missy I think they have you on clomid because of your husbands sperm count. I think 7-8million is low, but not entirely bad. My FS will only do an IUI if the numbers are 5+ million. On the clomid you have more eggs for the sperm to catch. It just helps to increase every area of fertility. Maybe should put your dh on vitamins. It has worked for some ladies.


----------



## Doingit4us

If I had known I was going to have to put up with all the tests, meds and side effects befor ttc, I would have prepared myself more. I'm trying to ride it out until I get my sticky bean. Some days are better than others. I'm nervous about this cycle. I got a BFP the last IUI cycle, but it ended in MC. Not sure if I can handle all this again just for the same end result.


----------



## hollyw79

missyt~ well, after the sperm is washed, it's supposedly only like 1/2 of what was there pre- wash.. and 7-9 million isn't THAT bad.. could definitely be worse. I am taking Clomid even though I ovulate fine on my own bc my DH's SA had low morphology and slightly low count of 19 million. Like doingit4us says~ Clomid helps you release more eggs which increases your chances. I can say- I had my DH cut ALL drinking, multivitamin, triple omega, folic acid, and zinc.. and his numbers improved DRAMATICALLY come time to do the IUI having like 37 million POST WASH!! I *sincerely* believe us being very on top of what we could control helped.. also~ make sure he is ejaculating frequently~ getting rid of as many dead/abnormal sperm as possible. I am truly shocked his numbers increased as much as they did~ we BD'd like EVERY day for 9 days and still had much better numbers come time for IUI. Is your DH taking any supplements??


----------



## FutureMommie

Hey ladies, just wanted to pop in and show you guys some support, I'm on an elected IUI break My RE wanted me to have at least 3 before talking about IVF but I just need a break for at least 2 months. I holding on to faith that I will get my bfp during that time. Anyways I want to wish all of you ladies in the 2ww good luck! 

Mibebe- Don't give up

Doingit- Those clomid headaches suck but it will be so worth it if you get your bfp I am rooting for you!!!


----------



## lurdes777

Ladies, did ALL of you had HSG test done? I am concerned that my RE didn't request one for me.


----------



## hollyw79

lurdes77~ I did not .. my doc offered to do it before trying IUI but I decided to wait.. if I ever move on to IVF- praying not- but if I do- I will have one before pursuing that. How long have you been TTC?


----------



## missyt

hollyw79 said:
 

> missyt~ well, after the sperm is washed, it's supposedly only like 1/2 of what was there pre- wash.. and 7-9 million isn't THAT bad.. could definitely be worse. I am taking Clomid even though I ovulate fine on my own bc my DH's SA had low morphology and slightly low count of 19 million. Like doingit4us says~ Clomid helps you release more eggs which increases your chances. I can say- I had my DH cut ALL drinking, multivitamin, triple omega, folic acid, and zinc.. and his numbers improved DRAMATICALLY come time to do the IUI having like 37 million POST WASH!! I *sincerely* believe us being very on top of what we could control helped.. also~ make sure he is ejaculating frequently~ getting rid of as many dead/abnormal sperm as possible. I am truly shocked his numbers increased as much as they did~ we BD'd like EVERY day for 9 days and still had much better numbers come time for IUI. Is your DH taking any supplements??

I have my DH taking supplements. Acutally his washed sperm count improved from 7 million to 8.6 million by the 2nd IUI. He drinks and I don't think I can get him to stop completely. Also, he smoked and I begged and pleaded with him to stop. He said he did and then I found cigarettes in his coat pocket. Well, I freaked out and I thought he stopped again because I smell smoke on him anymore or anything. Well the other night I was looking for my car keys because he drove my car last, I put my hand in the pocket and I found a pack of Camels. I'm just so torn. My dad smoked a lot and had 4 kids. But if the reason I'm taking clomid because his count is low, then that makes me upset at him for not quitting smoking all together. When I first went to the fertility doctor they asked if we smoked. I didn't and he did and the doctor said he needed to stop. I'm just really bummed now because it makes me think that smoking means more to him than having a baby. :growlmad:


----------



## hollyw79

missyt~ SUPER big hugs!!!!!!! :hugs: :( I would NOT be a happy woman!!!!!! My thing is~ it's NOT forever. DH and had a teensy spat over him having a beer- and my thought was- HEY- I am perfectly fine and healthy and about to pop some hormones and deal with side effects to boost our chances- and you're not going to do what YOU can do?? Do you have any children already?? Smoking is a bigger concern than alcohol from what I understand.. Have you sat down and had a heart to heart with him without being upset and just being sincere and asking him for his help? Let him know that the ONE thing you want- he has the direct ability to try and do what he was the power of doing by eliminating those factors?? I KNOW quitting smoking is not easy.. but its for his overall health anyway. (SIGH) I would ask him to please - even if temporarily- do everything in his power to help make this happen ... and ask him if he TRULY wants this?


----------



## hollyw79

missyt~ out of curiosity~ is there something he REALLY wants or has a desire for?? Like if you were to position as "I know your dream is X.. how would you feel if I was the person making that dream be further from a potential reality based off of my actions?" 

I understand your frustration :(


----------



## laneykins

Hi Everyone, 
I am new to this board. I am a member of fertility forums and I post pretty frequently on there. I am currently 10dpiui#2. First IUI was done on 12/4 and turned out to be a BFN, I had my second IUI done on 12/30. No real symptoms except some pain by my lower left ovary and very bloated. I am also taking Clomid with my IUI, I did 100mg and the dr. says if I do not get pg this cycle he is increasing to 150mg.

Good luck to everyone. I hope we all get our BFP's very soon. :happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

laneykins :wave: You're getting close to testing time!! I'll keep my FX'd for you and welcome! :) When do you plan on testing?


----------



## laneykins

lurdes777 said:


> Ladies, did ALL of you had HSG test done? I am concerned that my RE didn't request one for me.

Hello, I had an HSG done back in November and I'm all clear. Usually doctor's will require an HSG before they go ahead with the IUI to rule out any tubal issues. You also have a higher chance of conceiving within the first 3 months after the HSG because it essentially 'clears' the tubes :haha:

I would definitely ask about having it done. You may not be conceiving because of an issue with your tubes that can be corrected with the proper treatment.


----------



## missyt

hollyw79 said:


> missyt~ SUPER big hugs!!!!!!! :hugs: :( I would NOT be a happy woman!!!!!! My thing is~ it's NOT forever. DH and had a teensy spat over him having a beer- and my thought was- HEY- I am perfectly fine and healthy and about to pop some hormones and deal with side effects to boost our chances- and you're not going to do what YOU can do?? Do you have any children already?? Smoking is a bigger concern than alcohol from what I understand.. Have you sat down and had a heart to heart with him without being upset and just being sincere and asking him for his help? Let him know that the ONE thing you want- he has the direct ability to try and do what he was the power of doing by eliminating those factors?? I KNOW quitting smoking is not easy.. but its for his overall health anyway. (SIGH) I would ask him to please - even if temporarily- do everything in his power to help make this happen ... and ask him if he TRULY wants this?

I feel like I've had that conversation with him 3 times already but then I find cigarettes. I'm so frustrated because, like you said, I exercise regularly, I eat right and on top of that, the clomid gives me these horrible mood swings where I've had a meltdown right in front of him. That is why I took a break from IUI this month, I just couldn't take the clomid and the injections. I don't even like taking cold medicine when I have a cold.

He has an 11 year old son from a previous marriage. He was 22 at the time. I have been pregnant before years ago but that is another story. We don't have any children together. One thing the doctor said was just because he had a child 11 years ago doesn't mean its always going to be possible. I'm almost convinced that he is the factor that is keeping us from conceiving. I'm to the point where I would just rather have an IUI with donor sperm so I know I have the best shot possible.


----------



## hollyw79

Hmmm... I know my DH doesn't have ANY children so I know it weighs heavily on him~ I already have an 8 year old son from a previous marriage. I would guess he might care more if he didn't have ANY.. just guessing... Have you asked him about using donor sperm? I would guess if ANYTHING is going to light a fire under his tushy- it would be THAT! 

I am NOT KEWL with ME taking something to boost our odds minimally while my partner is pursuing to lower them. That's a good question though~ ask him about donor sperm???


----------



## missyt

I know that is son was an "Oops". He told him he specifically told his ex he was not ready for children. We have been talking about children for years. He is a calm, mild mannered guy. That is why I wanted to have children with him. I was married before and didn't have children with ex because he was abusive. I know my DH now wants us to have children together so we can raise a child of our own together. I think he just thought it would be easier and it would've happened by now. This is just such an emotional roller coaster. Last time I got AF he told me the disapointment each month was too much. You would think that he would stop smoking knowing he can increase our chances. I guess I'm going to have another talk with him tonight and I'll bring up donor sperm. I'm just getting so emotionally exhausted.


----------



## hollyw79

I am sure smoking and drinking are outlets for him to reduce the stress of things. :( DH said that it relaxed him to have a beer~ but he's chosen not to for the time being knowing his SA came back on the low side. Just do your best to be loving and supportive and encouraging~ even though this is VERY emotionally challenging. Ask him for just 2-3 months to make a change and if the next IUI shows similar results~ you won't be so hardcore about it. 

I just CLEARLY noticed a difference with ours- going from 19 mil with no wash to 37 mil POST wash.. I firmly believe us taking those steps made a difference! :hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

hollyw79 said:


> MiBebe~ have you tried not telling your DH when you're ovulating and just trying to regularly BD that way he doesn't feel pressured or tired??

sorry this advice is too easy and makes too much sense LOL
:happydance:


----------



## lurdes777

hollyw79 said:


> lurdes77~ I did not .. my doc offered to do it before trying IUI but I decided to wait.. if I ever move on to IVF- praying not- but if I do- I will have one before pursuing that. How long have you been TTC?

Since August of last year. I got pregnant with the first one on the first try, although 13 years ago. If you move to IVF, I think it is pointless to have HSG, since egg will be retrieved manually. I am driving myself paranoid thinking that my tubes must be blocked...


----------



## lurdes777

laneykins said:


> lurdes777 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, did ALL of you had HSG test done? I am concerned that my RE didn't request one for me.
> 
> Hello, I had an HSG done back in November and I'm all clear. Usually doctor's will require an HSG before they go ahead with the IUI to rule out any tubal issues. You also have a higher chance of conceiving within the first 3 months after the HSG because it essentially 'clears' the tubes :haha:
> 
> I would definitely ask about having it done. You may not be conceiving because of an issue with your tubes that can be corrected with the proper treatment.Click to expand...

Thats what I hear lately, and very surprised my RE hasnt' asked me. If I am not preggo this cycle I will do HSG next cycle.


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us said:


> Mibebe-How are you feeling? You are due to test on Wed, right? Any symptoms? I'm rooting for you!

No symptoms yet. As long as I don't feel any AF symptoms I'm happy. I have three other children and I never felt anything until I was about 4 weeks along so I can't really rely on anything else except a pregnancy test. Certainly doesn't help that almost all the pregnancy symptoms are AF symptoms. I'm still praying and hopeful. Thank you for the encouraging words!

I have to go to my doctor on 11/14 at 9:00am for a pregnancy test. I'm praying AF doesn't rear her ugly head! :af: Haven't taken any more pregnancy tests because I refuse to drive myself batty LOL


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Can I join you ladies? I will be doing my first round of IUI in the next couple of days, just waiting for that Positive OPK :winkwink: For those of you that have already done IUI. . . .what should I expect??


----------



## MiBebe

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Can I join you ladies? I will be doing my first round of IUI in the next couple of days, just waiting for that Positive OPK :winkwink: For those of you that have already done IUI. . . .what should I expect??


Welcome!!! 

A few things to expect - The IUI process itself relatively painless AND When I self-injected the medicine on my stomach it didn't hurt. I also thought the process was pretty quick. Maybe 10 days from the time my period showed up to the time I actually had to be inseminated. We are here for you if you have any additional questions.


----------



## hollyw79

Rdy2BaMom~ welcome!! I agree with MiBebe that the actual IUI is painless.. didn't hurt at all. I did feel sorta crummy the rest of the day honestly and it was a little more emotionally challenging than I anticipated. I think the best thing is just to relax as much as you possibly can during and after the IUI.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks ladies! We aren't doing any additional hormones or meds with this first round of IUI. My dh's SA results improved drastically after going gluten free (18m to 125m :D) so we are hoping it will be successful without clomid or injections. But, if this first round doesn't work, I will take clomid my next cycle to help out our chances. 

Holly, I see that you just did IUI!! How exciting! Hoping it works for you!


----------



## hollyw79

Rdy2BaMom~ Wow- that is VERY interesting about the gluten diet! I think what society has been eating has played a HUGE HUGE role in infertility~ it definitely seems more prevalent. I know my DH has tried cutting out artificial sweeteners in conjunction with the vitamins and such. I am going to have to look into that if we don't get our BFP. Thanks~ I hope it works too! It's scary.. I don't want to wish for anything almost for fear of disappointment but just trying to keep my chin up @ the same time!


----------



## Doingit4us

Missy & Mibebe-:hugs:I know exactly how you guys feel. My husband doesn't smoke or drink but the only thing I asked of him is to bd around the time of ovulation and for the sperm analysis. He complains about how uncomfortable the process is and he hates having sex just to try to have a baby. He actually complained to his mom that he was tired of sex. It's frustrating when you feel like you are doing above and beyond and they aren't making any sacrifices. 


Lourdes-I had an HSG about six months after my tubal reversal. I think it all depends on how long you have been trying and whether there are any known reasons you may not have conceived. At the time of my HSG, my FS thought I was completely normal except having one tube. After six months of trying a no baby, we did the HSG to see if my one tube was still open. 

Mibebe- Are you going to test before Thursday? I hate getting BFNs, but I can't seem to stop myself from testing early. Good luck. I really want the rest of you ladies to start this year off with a BFP!

Rdy2BaMom-Hi! :hi:As all the ladies said theres no pain. Those are amazing numbers. I hope you get your BFP without the hormones. I would pass on all the side effects and mood swings if I could. Good luck!

Futuremommie-Thanks for the support! When was the last time you tried a natural cycle?


----------



## missyt

Well, I talked to DH last night and it went well. I had a book on how to increase your chances of fertility and it had a section in there about how bad smoking is for you and what it does to your fertility. He read the section on smoking and without me asking, he read the section on alcohol and caffeine. I told him about how I read from women in our little group here that the reason I may be taking the clomid is because his count isn't that high. He does not like me taking clomid because I have horrible mood swings. He agreed to quit smoking for good and he also said he is going to quit drinking and he is going to limit his caffeine. I think he was really sincere this time and he even drank a lot of water last night which he normally doesn't do. I'm going to keep positive and hope this increases his sperm count. Just reading from you other ladies what your DH's count is, my DH's count seems low even though we weren't told that. I'm irritated that my doc said nothing about his count. Only that the minimum to do IUI is 5 mill. With is being 7 mill the first time and 8.6 mill the second time, I thought we were fine. But hearing that some of DH's are 37 mill, something is wrong. I'm keeping my fingers crossed this will work and I feel a lot better today than I did yesterday. However, this month of bding was probably a waste since was smoking and drinking.


----------



## missyt

Doingit4us said:


> Missy & Mibebe-:hugs:I know exactly how you guys feel. My husband doesn't smoke or drink but the only thing I asked of him is to bd around the time of ovulation and for the sperm analysis. He complains about how uncomfortable the process is and he hates having sex just to try to have a baby. He actually complained to his mom that he was tired of sex. It's frustrating when you feel like you are doing above and beyond and they aren't making any sacrifices.
> 
> 
> Lourdes-I had an HSG about six months after my tubal reversal. I think it all depends on how long you have been trying and whether there are any known reasons you may not have conceived. At the time of my HSG, my FS thought I was completely normal except having one tube. After six months of trying a no baby, we did the HSG to see if my one tube was still open.
> 
> Mibebe- Are you going to test before Thursday? I hate getting BFNs, but I can't seem to stop myself from testing early. Good luck. I really want the rest of you ladies to start this year off with a BFP!
> 
> Rdy2BaMom-Hi! :hi:As all the ladies said theres no pain. Those are amazing numbers. I hope you get your BFP without the hormones. I would pass on all the side effects and mood swings if I could. Good luck!
> 
> Futuremommie-Thanks for the support! When was the last time you tried a natural cycle?

Doingit4Us, you got that right. BDing isn't as fun and spontaneous as it used to be. When you are TCC for a long time, it kind of takes all the fun out of it. Another thing is its not good for our self-confidence.


----------



## hollyw79

missyt~ that is awesome that your talk went well and that he has the sincere desire to do what he can.. and just wanting to is half the battle! I am glad!!! Even eliminating half of what he is doing will make an impact so that is great news!!! :thumbup: When I talked to my doc- (different doc's have different figures...) he said 20 million during a SA is considered normal- and when you have a sperm wash- you are only really left with half- so that could be why your doctor didn't say anything. Could it be better, sure... but it could also be a lot worse! And I am SURE this cycle was NOT a waste... you still have decent numbers and you only need 1 my dear! :hugs: I will totally keep my FX'd for you and I am sooo glad that your hunny is on board with you too!


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us said:


> Missy & Mibebe-:hugs:I know exactly how you guys feel. My husband doesn't smoke or drink but the only thing I asked of him is to bd around the time of ovulation and for the sperm analysis. He complains about how uncomfortable the process is and he hates having sex just to try to have a baby. He actually complained to his mom that he was tired of sex. It's frustrating when you feel like you are doing above and beyond and they aren't making any sacrifices.
> 
> 
> Mibebe- Are you going to test before Thursday? I hate getting BFNs, but I can't seem to stop myself from testing early. Good luck. I really want the rest of you ladies to start this year off with a BFP!

I don't want to give Clear Blue Easy any more of my money!! :haha: I am either going to get my period tomorrow or a baby in October, one or the other LOL Plus I'm trying not to obsess so much (easier said than done)

I don't like to BD on demand either. I figure all he has to do is orgasm, whether its in a cup or with me! :haha: Its the least he can do! :cry: LMAO I try to make it romantic, throw on some Marvin Gaye songs, do my hair and put on some sexy lingerie .. I probably ruin the mood the minute I grab my iphone and start charting/adding data on my fertility friend APP ahhaaha


----------



## lurdes777

Babymaking sex is no fun.... My DH also complains, but does his duty. Oh well, they'll survive!

I had my IUI in January 3rd, does this make me 8dpiui today? My bbs are getting more sensitive when touched, I do feel like lower abdoment is a little sore, like I had a pulled muscle. Temp at 6:30AM today was 98.6 (or 37c). And surprisingly good mood!


----------



## hollyw79

MiBebe~ you are TOO funny~ maybe you could get some lingerie for your phone to help that out?!?!? :rofl:

lurdes777~ I would say you are 8dpiui.. I am only 5~ wanna trade? ;) Those are all good indications btw~ fx'd for you!


----------



## MiBebe

lurdes777 said:


> Babymaking sex is no fun.... My DH also complains, but does his duty. Oh well, they'll survive!
> 
> I had my IUI in January 3rd, does this make me 8dpiui today? My bbs are getting more sensitive when touched, I do feel like lower abdoment is a little sore, like I had a pulled muscle. Temp at 6:30AM today was 98.6 (or 37c). And surprisingly good mood!

Yes I believe 8 DPIUI is correct. I'm 13 DPIUI today.



hollyw79 said:


> MiBebe~ you are TOO funny~ maybe you could get some lingerie for your phone to help that out?!?!? :rofl:
> 
> lurdes777~ I would say you are 8dpiui.. I am only 5~ wanna trade? ;) Those are all good indications btw~ fx'd for you!

Sometimes I send him these romantic messages "if you can't BD tonight you need to master..... cuz we have an IUI scheduled for Friday, need your kids to be fresh. Don't want the dumb ones crawing in" LMAO


----------



## lurdes777

hollyw79 said:


> lurdes777~ I would say you are 8dpiui.. I am only 5~ wanna trade? ;) Those are all good indications btw~ fx'd for you!

No way I'd trade! I am struggling not to poas every day! If AF doesnt come early, I will poas on Friday morning, which will be 11dpiui.


----------



## lurdes777

MiBebe - any signs for you? 13dpiui - yay!


----------



## hollyw79

MiBebe~ does your hunny find your humor as funny as I do??!?! LOVE IT!! HAHAHAHA I am going to have to use that one on my DH some time! lol 

lurdes777~ I know what you mean about wanting to POAS. My DH told me yesterday to do that- I'm like babe- I'm only 4DPO !! I could have EIGHT babies in there and it would still be a BFN!!! 11dpiui is a good time to test~ my doc said to wait until 13-14.. I dunno that I can wait THAT long. I typically have a 31 day cycle.. (SIGH) I'd love to not have AF for the next 9 months! ;)


----------



## MiBebe

hollyw79 said:


> MiBebe~ does your hunny find your humor as funny as I do??!?! LOVE IT!! HAHAHAHA I am going to have to use that one on my DH some time! lol
> 
> lurdes777~ I know what you mean about wanting to POAS. My DH told me yesterday to do that- I'm like babe- I'm only 4DPO !! I could have EIGHT babies in there and it would still be a BFN!!! 11dpiui is a good time to test~ my doc said to wait until 13-14.. I dunno that I can wait THAT long. I typically have a 31 day cycle.. (SIGH) I'd love to not have AF for the next 9 months! ;)

We're always kidding around with each other. If it were up to him I would've had like a dozen kids by now. We've been married for almost 7 years now.


----------



## hollyw79

that's awesome! :thumbup: I think keeping things as light and funny as possible during the emotional rollercoaster of TTC is the best way to go... of course that is not always possible.. but to still try anyway! :)


----------



## missyt

Yes, it really hard to keep in good spirits during this. I started taking yoga again and it really helped last week. It helped until I found the pack of cigarettes. I really thinks he gets it now. Especially when he said he's going to cut out coffee too. That is huge for him. He said he had a relapse with smoking because when I'm all stressed out, he gets stressed out. I got to stick to the yoga and green tea. That is all that seems to relax me and calm me down. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Doingit4us

Missy I'm glad your talk went ok. I know that had to be a huge relief that he finally saw the light. If your only issue is his sperm count, then I think you guys should have no problem. Maybe if he sees the difference after cutting everything out, it will encourage him to stick with it.


----------



## Doingit4us

Mibebe-You are hilarious! I am actually the bad one about making it romantic. I just want to do WAM BAM and he make his deposit. Sorry if that's wrong, but if we are doing the do 6-7 days straight, I don't want to go on and on for hours. My dh likes to drag it on because I think he feels like has something to prove.


----------



## Doingit4us

Lourdes-Do you temp normally? If so, is that higher than normal? When I got my bfp, my chart had went triphasic around day 6 with another temp rise on day 7 & 9.


----------



## lurdes777

Doingit4us said:


> Lourdes-Do you temp normally? If so, is that higher than normal? When I got my bfp, my chart had went triphasic around day 6 with another temp rise on day 7 & 9.

I used to temp regularly, but quit about a year ago. Now I only temp in 2ww to see when AF is coming. I usually get low reading in the first phase - no more than 36.1-36.3.


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us said:


> Mibebe-You are hilarious! I am actually the bad one about making it romantic. *I just want to do WAM BAM and he make his deposit.* Sorry if that's wrong, but if we are doing the do 6-7 days straight, I don't want to go on and on for hours. My dh likes to drag it on because I think he feels like has something to prove.

Hysterical!!!! 

Sometimes after we BD I'll say "thank you for your deposit" LMAO :happydance: He already thinks I'm nuts. I have to laugh because otherwise I'll be crying all day :cry:

I just found out that I have to take my mom to the doctor's office this Friday so I can't take my pregnancy test at the fertility clinic on Friday anymore. If that skank AF doesn't show up by Thursday morning I will take a test.


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Hope all of you are doing well and I hope all your BFP's are on the way! Good Luck to all!

Yesterday morning I woke up and I went to toilet to see I was bleeding. I was so shocked didnt know what to do. Instantly thought something was wrong with the baby. My husband called the doc and then we had to rush to the hospital. My good luck my doc was in OT attending an emergency. Had to wait there for a while before he saw me. Those three hours were hell. 

Doc did an internal examination and told me that the OS was closed and there was no harm done to the baby. The bleeding was becos of the low lying placenta there was nothing to worry. He has adviced me to rest as much as possible. No commuting and only work from home. I am so relieved that nothing is wrong with the baby. I have to see the doc again on 25th and will be taking it easy until then.. I will be completing 13 weeks this friday and hoping July comes soon and I have a healthy baby in my hands..

:dust:to all you ladies..
I just thought i will share this with you ladies and this will make me feel better..


----------



## MiBebe

You were smart in going to the ER. I'm so happy your baby is safe!!!! I was so relieved to see you're ok. Please try to take it easy these next few months. 



babydreams06 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope all of you are doing well and I hope all your BFP's are on the way! Good Luck to all!
> 
> Yesterday morning I woke up and I went to toilet to see I was bleeding. I was so shocked didnt know what to do. Instantly thought something was wrong with the baby. My husband called the doc and then we had to rush to the hospital. My good luck my doc was in OT attending an emergency. Had to wait there for a while before he saw me. Those three hours were hell.
> 
> Doc did an internal examination and told me that the OS was closed and there was no harm done to the baby. The bleeding was becos of the low lying placenta there was nothing to worry. He has adviced me to rest as much as possible. No commuting and only work from home. I am so relieved that nothing is wrong with the baby. I have to see the doc again on 25th and will be taking it easy until then.. I will be completing 13 weeks this friday and hoping July comes soon and I have a healthy baby in my hands..
> 
> :dust:to all you ladies..
> I just thought i will share this with you ladies and this will make me feel better..


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks for the warm welcome :flower: I still haven't gotten a positive OPK, so I am hoping it will be positive tomorrow so we can do the IUI on Thurs. I am so anxious about all this! I know God is in control, but we have been waiting for soooo long and its so emotionally draining. 

Anyway. . .I would have to agree with the rest of you all. . .TTC sex pretty much sucks compared to "makin' loooove" :winkwink: I really look forward to the day when we are no longer "trying" and just enjoying each other. 

Hope you all are having a great week so far! Be blessed!


----------



## Doingit4us

Babydreams-:hugs: I'm sorry to hear that you had scare, but happy to know everything is well. Please take it easy and get plenty of rest. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Doingit4us

MiBebe said:


> Sometimes after we BD I'll say "thank you for your deposit" LMAO :happydance: He already thinks I'm nuts. I have to laugh because otherwise I'll be crying all day :cry:
> 
> I just found out that I have to take my mom to the doctor's office this Friday so I can't take my pregnancy test at the fertility clinic on Friday anymore. If that skank AF doesn't show up by Thursday morning I will take a test.


LOL...I know exactly what you mean. This whole process has been rough. A lot more down than ups so it's hard to keep from crying. We have to do what we can to stay sane.


----------



## Doingit4us

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome :flower: I still haven't gotten a positive OPK, so I am hoping it will be positive tomorrow so we can do the IUI on Thurs. I am so anxious about all this! I know God is in control, but we have been waiting for soooo long and its so emotionally draining.
> 
> Anyway. . .I would have to agree with the rest of you all. . .TTC sex pretty much sucks compared to "makin' loooove" :winkwink: I really look forward to the day when we are no longer "trying" and just enjoying each other.
> 
> Hope you all are having a great week so far! Be blessed!

I didn't have a positive OPK when I had my IUI. They measured my follicles and when they were big enough we did the trigger. Did your docs tell you to wait until you got a positive?


----------



## hollyw79

babydreams06~ I am soooooo glad you are okay! That is SUPER scary but thankfully everything is ok.. definitely take it easy! 

Rdy2BaMom~ I had to wait for a positive OPK too and I got SO anxious about it! Mine came spot on when it was supposed to ~ but the days leading up to it, I was petrified it would be late or not happen at all! Even the IUI is emotionally draining even though the process is pretty painless... and then the 2ww OH MY WORD~ talk about a hard time wondering if it worked or not.. and this is only my first IUI- praying my ONLY IUI!


----------



## MiBebe

Rdy2BaMom said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome :flower: I still haven't gotten a positive OPK, so I am hoping it will be positive tomorrow so we can do the IUI on Thurs. I am so anxious about all this! I know God is in control, but we have been waiting for soooo long and its so emotionally draining.
> 
> Anyway. . .I would have to agree with the rest of you all. . .TTC sex pretty much sucks compared to "makin' loooove" :winkwink: I really look forward to the day when we are no longer "trying" and just enjoying each other.
> 
> Hope you all are having a great week so far! Be blessed!


Rdy2BaMom, I think you said you're doing an IUI without any medication, but are the doctors doing ultrasounds to measure your follicles? I never thought to use an OPK when I did the IUI because I just assumed the doctors new what they were doing. I'm wondering if maybe I should have. I sometimes was worried that I ovulated the day before a scheduled IUI. :dohh:


----------



## missyt

MiBeBe, I never did a OPK on an IUI cycle either. Like you, I trusted in what the docs told me. I did do an OPK this cycle because I'm not doing IUI. Sometimes I feel like my clinic is leaving me in the dark and not telling me everything. Like with DH's count. I feel like I get more information on this blog than from my docs.


----------



## hollyw79

MiBebe and missyt~ did you do a trigger shot??? Or did they just tell you to come in on a specific cycle day??? I'd be FURIOUS if it's the 2nd answer because the timing is 200% ENTIRELY crucial!! There is such tiny window.. and you need to really be dead on accurate to get it right. My doc didn't do any ultrasounds but he definitely advised me to use OPK's twice a day and to call the minute I got it and schedule the appointment for the following morning. They actually called me and asked if I had gotten the + yet.. I ended up getting it like 3 hours after I spoke with them. Technically the egg can live up to 24 hours so even if you O before the IUI, you can still get preggo if it's close enough to that time.. but you're chances are really higher if you have the IUI day of ovulation or even slightly before because the sperm can live longer than the egg.


----------



## Doingit4us

I didn't do an OPK at home, but at each of my appts my fs did one. The day before my IUI I had a negative OPK at the clinic. I was given my trigger there and the next evening I ovulated. I had my IUI the morning of O. I wouldn't rely completely on OPKs. They only tell you if you are surging. You can have a surge and not ovulate. At my first scanning I had a positive, but I was not about to ovulate. It was a week later that I had my IUI. I would def recommend scanning. You can see how many follicles you have, how close they are to maturing (you ovulating) and if you have ovulated.


----------



## MiBebe

hollyw79 said:


> MiBebe and missyt~ did you do a trigger shot??? Or did they just tell you to come in on a specific cycle day??? I'd be FURIOUS if it's the 2nd answer because the timing is 200% ENTIRELY crucial!! There is such tiny window.. and you need to really be dead on accurate to get it right. My doc didn't do any ultrasounds but he definitely advised me to use OPK's twice a day and to call the minute I got it and schedule the appointment for the following morning. They actually called me and asked if I had gotten the + yet.. I ended up getting it like 3 hours after I spoke with them. Technically the egg can live up to 24 hours so even if you O before the IUI, you can still get preggo if it's close enough to that time.. but you're chances are really higher if you have the IUI day of ovulation or even slightly before because the sperm can live longer than the egg.

Yes I used a trigger shot every time and then went to the doctor's office 48 hours later for the IUI. 



Doingit4us said:


> I didn't do an OPK at home, but at each of my appts my fs did one. The day before my IUI I had a negative OPK at the clinic. I was given my trigger there and the next evening I ovulated. I had my IUI the morning of O. I wouldn't rely completely on OPKs. They only tell you if you are surging. You can have a surge and not ovulate. At my first scanning I had a positive, but I was not about to ovulate. It was a week later that I had my IUI. I would def recommend scanning. You can see how many follicles you have, how close they are to maturing (you ovulating) and if you have ovulated.

Yeah I won't use the OPK anymore because if I get my period today (please don't show up :nope: ) I will be moving on to IVF so there's no sense in even buying them.


----------



## hollyw79

It's a very different scenario if you're doing a trigger shot.. because then you don't need to use OPK's.. but for me~ I did not have that... I basically had to keep on top of it with the OPK's and let the doc know once I did. 

Doingit4us~ you are definitely right that it detects the surge and certainly doesn't guarantee ovulation.. but for the most part and for a lot of women- it predicts it within 24-48 hours and gives a good notice. There are times where it could surge and you not ovulate though.. and that is actually why I wish I had it done like you did! :) I think your doctor's way IS better. I know for myself it was accurate.. I know some of my past O dates and such and it fell bang on accurate the same as last month. I actually am going to press for what you guys had done with the trigger if this IUI doesn't work. PRAYING!!!! 

MiBebe~ I am hopeful for you!!!!! Keep us posted!


----------



## MiBebe

hollyw79 said:


> MiBebe~ I am hopeful for you!!!!! Keep us posted!

Just got my period about 1 minute ago :cry: I'm very sad


----------



## hollyw79

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


MiBebe~ I am soooooo sorry :( 

Lots of super hugs for you!!!!!!!!! I know that completely stinks. 

Jeremiah 29:11 

11 For I know the plans I have for you, declares the LORD, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.


----------



## keyahopes

Hey all, I had my first IUI today morning. I was freaking out the last 2 - 3 days because I hadn't seen a positive OPK so far. Today is day 18 and I can't remember the last time I ovulated this late! The latest I have gone in the past 18 months is probably day 17.

Hubbys sperm sample was good, and the IUI itself was quick. However, I have been spotting ever since. Has anyone had that happen? Its not uncomfortable or anything, just reddish stuff on wiping. Also, I haven't felt any ov pains so far...so dunno about the time. Agggh so much to worry obsess about!

Holly thanks for sharing the verse...


----------



## MiBebe

hollyw79 said:


> Jeremiah 29:11
> 
> 11 For I know the plans I have for you, declares the LORD, plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future.

Thank you Hollyw79! I'm holding on to God's promise in Psalm 113:9
"He settles the barren woman in her home as a happy mother of children. Praise the LORD."


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi, 
My names Maria I've been ttc with pcos for the last 1 & 1/2 years.
I am on day 1 today and I am starting my first IUI! 
Really excited but nervous at the same time!
Anyone in a similar situation at the moment??

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Doingit4us

Mibebe- Stupid witch! I'm so sorry. Remember, what God has for you, is for you. He is always on time and never late. Let his grace and your faith strengthen you.:hugs:


----------



## Doingit4us

Holly-You're right. It is good for most women. I guess I'm holding a grudge since they very rarely turn positive for me.

Keyhopes-:happydance: Yay! Welcome to the 2ww...lol It's going to drive you bonkers. I have my IUI in the morning, so I will be joining you. Good luck!

Maria- Welcome! My name is Nisha. I found out that I have PCOS in Aug. It has been a roller coaster since then. I was able to conceive my first IUI and Clomid cycle, but sadly lost my bean shortly after. I am now on my second and praying it wll work again. Did you already have your IUI or is ths cd1? 


Well ladies I had my scan this afternoon. I don't have good news. I only have three follicles this cycle. One is on my right and two are on my left ovary (the side with no tube). The one on my right is 19.4m and the one on my left is 20. My FS triggered me anyway because he believes the egg can travel and there is a chance that the one on my right can grow enough by tomorrow night and release at the same time. I'm not so confident. My uterus has moved over to my left. No clue why, but it didn't seem like that was good. They also noticed something on my right ovary that could be endometriosis. I will have to monitor it now. I swear if it's not one thing it's another. My hopes for this cycle have pretty much gone out the window.:nope:


----------



## hollyw79

Doingit4us~ that was awesome~ " Remember, what God has for you, is for you. He is always on time and never late. Let his grace and your faith strengthen you." I am sorry your numbers weren't so hot and that it looks a little bleak~ but sometimes those are the situations where it just works out regardless of the chances or how something may appear! I will definitely keep my FX'd that your IUI goes *GREAT* and those lil swimmers head straight to where they need to be!!! :hugs:

keyahopes~ welcome! Did you get a trigger shot??? I've read some spotting may be normal so try not to worry! I'm currently 6DPO and waiting until next week to test! 

TTC With PCOS~ welcome! :) I just had my first IUI last week. Did you already have yours or will you later this month?


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girls. :flower: Just checking in! Looks like quite a few of you are in the dreaded 2ww. Hope we'll have some good news here soon! 

I'm still on "vacation" from TTC.. sort of.. :haha: I've been using OPKs for 2 weeks now (I'm on CD21) and still haven't detected a surge. I find out today that you're not supposed to use FMU with OPKs! Bah. :dohh: I hope I haven't missed it. Sighhh. I've been having some pains in my ovaries, hopefully that's good news. :thumbup:


----------



## lurdes777

I am 10dpiui and this morning temp dropped to 36.8 (98.2) ..... Had pinkish-beige cm yesterday all day, very little on tp. Boobs hurt, but no cramps.. I think I am out this month.


----------



## lurdes777

hollyw79 said:


> Doingit4us~ you are definitely right that it detects the surge and certainly doesn't guarantee ovulation.. but for the most part and for a lot of women- it predicts it within 24-48 hours and gives a good notice. *There are times where it could surge and you not ovulate though.. *and that is actually why I wish I had it done like you did! :) I think your doctor's way IS better. I know for myself it was accurate.. I know some of my past O dates and such and it fell bang on accurate the same as last month. I actually am going to press for what you guys had done with the trigger if this IUI doesn't work. PRAYING!!!!!

I am afraid it was my case this cycle - I had a natural surge on OPK and Doctor decided NOT to trigger and do IUI on the day of my first positive OPK... Even thought we followed up with BD next 3 days I am afraid it was too early.

Getting ready for my next cycle - will do HSG and possibly injections. Doctor says you can do in the same month. Anyone did this way?


----------



## lurdes777

Keyahopes - I spotted 3 days after IUI. Very light though.


----------



## lurdes777

MiBebe - everytime my period starts and I am devasted I try to think that I am lucky to have my son. And then try to convince myself that it is a new beginning and new hope.


----------



## lurdes777

Amb434 said:


> I find out today that you're not supposed to use FMU with OPKs! Bah. :dohh: I hope I haven't missed it. Sighhh. I've been having some pains in my ovaries, hopefully that's good news. :thumbup:

All women I different, but my OPKs work best between 12Pm and 4PM. So I try not to drink between 9 and 12 and then test around 12:30.


----------



## hollyw79

Amb434~ It's definitely possible to miss the surge, especially with FMU. This sort of happened to me last month. I had a negative on Sunday morning, a positive on Monday morning, and later that night I took a 2nd one for the heck of it and it was already negative. I *know* I didn't catch my surge soon enough. I never had tested more than once a day (also only with FMU) until that point... I feel like had I caught it sooner~ I Might have BD'd Sunday night (we did not) .. we did for sure on Monday but I guess timing wasn't right as I am obviously not preggo! From that point on- I am testing twice (3 times when its closer to O time) a day. From what I've read~ you're more likely to get an accurate result between 12-3pm. Hopefully you've been keeping busy BD'ng anyway and still caught the little egg! :) 

lurdes777~ that really stinks if it's AF :( :hugs: My doc said to do the IUI the day AFTER my first surge.. which is what we did. I can see why you think it might have been early. How long is your luteal phase typically?? Mine is usually like 16DPO.. so on the longer end.


----------



## lurdes777

hollyw79 - when unmedicated cycles my LP is really short - 7 days. Which is why I take Clomid - with it my LP is around 11-12 days. If my temps is still low tomorrow morning I will consider myself out of the game... Was thinking to test tomorrow AM which will make me 11dpiui, but now think whats the point of wasting a test.


----------



## hollyw79

Are temps ALWAYS 100% of the time accurate?? I've never done that.. although I am considering it for next cycle if this IUI doesn't work. PRAYING, PRAYING, and MORE PRAYING that it does though!


----------



## missyt

Hollyw, I have done the trigger shot and ultrasounds. The 2nd IUI I kept going up there for ultrasounds. Another reason why I took a break this cycle. The closest fertility clinic is an hour and a half away from us so I would have to take the whole morning off jus to go up for a 10 minute ultrasound. If I don't get a BFP this natural cycle I think I'm going to take another month off from all the medication and appoinments. It'll give me a chance to build up some vacation time at work.

MiBeBe, I'm so sorry AF showed. Not only is it a huge disapointment but it makes us feel like crap physcially for 5 days. I just want to say "thanks so much for the doublewhammy". Not only am I emotional wreck when that happens but I just plain feel like crap physically when I get my period. Another thing I've noticed is that my periods are heavier after I've been on clomid. I don't know if its because I make extra eggs or what. I'm so tired of buying tampons!


----------



## hollyw79

missyt~ wow that must take a huge toll having to drive that far! :( I have to drive 30 minutes and even THAT is a pain!!!! I can see why you want to take a break.. I have considered taking a break after the IUI's before IVF. I am afraid to even think it may come to that.. I am really trying to have faith that the IUI will work this time.. or if not- one of the next few times. It's soooo scary trying to be hopeful! 

That is scary to know about Clomid making periods heavier too.. yikes!!!!!!!!


----------



## lurdes777

hollyw79 said:


> Are temps ALWAYS 100% of the time accurate?? I've never done that.. although I am considering it for next cycle if this IUI doesn't work. PRAYING, PRAYING, and MORE PRAYING that it does though!

I don't know if they area always correct. I looked up some bfp charts and many have dips like mine, so that gives me a tiny bit of hope. I might still test tomorrow morning...


----------



## hollyw79

I would definitely still test, you really NEVER know!! Hoping for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Doingit4us

:hi: I had my IUI this morning around 11. Only 29 million sperm this time. I think that's because we :sex: last night. Last IUI we skipped the day before IUI. We are going to try tonight and tomorrow morning before I head to work. If I ovulate 36-40 hrs after my trigger then it should be around 3:30-7:30 tomorrow morning. I'm kind of mad that I had my IUI so early. Although I did get it the day before I O last cycle too. Oh well. All I can do is wait and pray. 

Amb-Definitely test twice a day. When I was using OPKs and got a positive it was in the afternoon. That same morning it was negative.

Holly- I know I should follow my own advice. It's just so much harder when it's yourself that's going through it.

Lourdes-I hope it's just implantation bleeding and not AF. Do you normally spot the day prior?


----------



## hollyw79

Doingit4us~ YAY for getting your IUI done!! :happydance: I was wondering how it went! 29 million isn't anything to sneeze at~ definitely a decent #! I really think you should be good to go and good timing.. washed sperm lives like 24 hours (or up to 72 depending on how strong those lil soldiers are!) so the timing sounds good in conjunction with a little :sex: 

Praying for you!!! :dust:


----------



## lurdes777

Doingit4us - good luck! 

I am not spotting, just this beige looking cm... I spot on medicated cycles a day prior to AF. But I just don't feel preggo, at all.... I would much rather be nauseous, fatigued or whatever! I guess I only have 3 more days to suffer...


----------



## Doingit4us

I know. The doc said they were great numbers. It's just because it was less than the first time. That's why I was disappointed.

Lurdes- So the change in cm isn't normal? That could be a good thing and not feeling pregnant as well. Some ladies have no symptoms. Do you normally have symptoms before AF?


----------



## missyt

Doingit4us said:


> :hi: I had my IUI this morning around 11. Only 29 million sperm this time. I think that's because we :sex: last night. Last IUI we skipped the day before IUI. We are going to try tonight and tomorrow morning before I head to work. If I ovulate 36-40 hrs after my trigger then it should be around 3:30-7:30 tomorrow morning. I'm kind of mad that I had my IUI so early. Although I did get it the day before I O last cycle too. Oh well. All I can do is wait and pray.
> 
> Amb-Definitely test twice a day. When I was using OPKs and got a positive it was in the afternoon. That same morning it was negative.
> 
> Holly- I know I should follow my own advice. It's just so much harder when it's yourself that's going through it.
> 
> Lourdes-I hope it's just implantation bleeding and not AF. Do you normally spot the day prior?

DoingIt, is that 29 million sperm washed?!?! I definately would take that. The two times I did IUI DH's sperm was 7 million and then 8.6 million washed. But they tell us that is fine. I'm convinced it could be better so he has changed his diet, etc. It sounds like everything went great for you. Best of luck!:happydance:


----------



## Doingit4us

Yes. It was 33+ before. I'm sure you will see better results now that he has changed his diet and habits. It's amazing that it only takes 1 sperm, but some how they can't seem to get there.


----------



## scrystal

Hi ladies,

I thought I'd say hello and join the club. I've just had two failed natural IUI cycles TTC baby #2 and am waiting to ovulate. My follicle scan is next week.

FX'd for everyone!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hi all! Sorry to keep this short, but I'm in bed doing this on my phone :) We did IUI today, and I think it went well. My DH had 30 mil after wash, so I guess that's a good number. Just wanted to let yall know, I'll be back tomorrow to catch up with everyone. Have a blessed Friday! :D


----------



## Amb434

Ughhh, that sucks that I've been doing the OPKs wrong! What a waste. Hubby and I have been BDing on a pretty regular basis so, hopefully if I did surge, we caught it. If I even surge at all, I don't normally O by myself. Kinda ready to get back to a medicated cycle, takes all the guesswork out. :haha:

Lurdes - You should test tomorrow! You're never out til AF shows. Good luck!

Doingit - Great numbers! I understand the frustration and disappointment when you have aaallll these little spermies and not even ONE can find the egg. My last IUI, hubby's count was 80+ mil post wash and I just KNEW it was going to work. You can imagine my disappointment. But, we can't think like that! Stay positive, sending tons of sticky vibes your way. :hugs:

Rdy2 - Your numbers are great, too! Hope the 2ww passes quickly!

Scrystal - Welcome! :flower: Good luck on your scan, let us know how it goes!


----------



## lurdes777

Amb434 said:


> Lurdes - You should test tomorrow! You're never out til AF shows. Good luck!
> 
> !

Just did, BFN.. 11dpiui..

From symptoms - bbs started to hurt again last night, BBT this morning is 37.1


----------



## hollyw79

Rdy2BaMom~ that is great that your IUI went well! Now on to the 2ww~ the best part~ NOT :haha: BUT, if it ends up in a BFP~ totally worth it! :thumbup: 

Amb434~ I know what you mean about not having to guess and being left in the dark.. and just wondering!! I am not getting monitored at all or anything.. I did get the positive OPK.. but I can the benefit in having it be more controlled. I am hoping I don't need another IUI~ but if it gets to the 3rd or 4th, I am going to push for something more myself. 

lurdes777~ I'm sorry about the BFN :( That really stinks :( AF hasn't shown yet though, has it??


----------



## lurdes777

I will not test anymore... It is such a pain to see BFN - I did the test at 5am and couldnt fall back asleep. 

I should go for my beta on Monday. If AF shows up then I will make an appointment for HSG right away. Debating if I should skip a cycle, worried about x-ray affecting ovaries and chance of abnormalities if conceived.


----------



## hollyw79

lurdes777~ I know what you mean about just not wanting to see a BFN anymore :( And I agree with you on the HSG thing. My doctor actually WON'T do an IUI in the same cycle that an HSG scan is done. He asked if I wanted to do that first but then no Clomid/IUI. We decided (bc I'm so darn antsy to get preggo!) to try the IUI for a cycle or two first before doing that scan.


----------



## keyahopes

hiya all, 

Doingitforus, yes TWW sucks big time. Welcome, we should be close by for AF due dates.

Holly, no I didn't get a trigger shot. I just went in the day after positive OPK. Good luck, I hope no more IUIs for you. 

Amb, I was reading a paper yesterday that LH peaks betweek 12 - 3. So testing mid-day is best. That's because LH is produced sometime in the morning, then it takes about 3-4 hrs to accumulate in the urine, so mid-day is best.

I had that experience this time. I tested with FMU and didn't get a positive. I tested 5 hrs later, and got a positive.

Thanks for such a great thread friends, you are all awesome!


----------



## Amb434

Sorry, Lurdes. :( Definitely look into getting an HSG, it's just one more thing you can rule out as to why you're not getting pregnant. I looked back at my calendar when I had mine done and it was during a Clomid cycle. I didn't do IUI that cycle because I didn't produce any mature follicles (I don't respond at ALL to Clomid) but I can't remember my FS saying to NOT do IUI in the same cycle as HSG. :shrug: Just check with your doctor and see. I hear for some ladies that your chances for conception right after an HSG are slightly higher, so that's a plus!

Yeah, Holly, being monitored is waaaay easier. I mean, the meds and all of the doctors appts sucks, but it's nice to know everything is so controlled. I'll be doing Menopur injections with HCG trigger next cycle if this natural cycle doesn't do anything for me. No more OPKs! :haha:

Thanks for the tips, Keya! I'm gonna use up the rest of my OPKs (during the afternoon, of course) and see if, by chance, I haven't O'd yet. If not, hopefully the witch won't drag ass so I can start a new cycle. :haha:


----------



## hollyw79

Best of luck to you Amb434!!! :) A girl I work with didn't respond to Clomid either- did exactly what you might do next cycle with Menopur and got preggo first try with twins!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for ya! 

You crack me up: "hopefully the witch won't drag ass so I can start a new cycle.":rofl: 

:dust:


----------



## Doingit4us

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Doingit4us

I am in so much pain today. According to my bbt I ovulated yesterday. I had a huge temp rise this morning. Yesterday I had no cramps at all. Today I have been doubling over in pain. Wouldn't that mean I am ovulating now? :shrug:


Rdy2BaMom-Welcome to the 2ww. You're one day behind me. Your husbands numbers were really good. 

Amb- Wow! 80+?! I would have been dancing in the chair. They need to figure out how to attach GPS to those little suckers. I would 't worry too much about possibly missing your surge if you have been :sex:. 

Lurdes- I'm sorry, but you're not out till she shows. Is 37.1 lower than yesterday? 

Holly-How are you doing? Any new symptoms?


----------



## hollyw79

Doingit4us~ I'm sorry you don't feel well :( Do you think the discomfort could just be from the IUI itself??? I've read that in a few places.. so maybe that is it?? :hugs:

As for me~ no real clear symptoms honestly and I am so afraid to even try and pay attention for fear of looking like an idiot come testing time and making crap up in my head ya know? The only thing I've really felt is dull cramping but I've had that off and on since I started Clomid so who knows! :shrug:


----------



## Amb434

Thanks, Holly! I've already done one Menopur cycle and I had 3 really nice mature follicles, but.. BFN. Bah. Hopefully, the next one will be better. They know what the right dosage of Menopur is for me now, the first time was more like a trial and error. Just ready to get back into it, I'm very impatient. :haha: And don't worry about looking like an idiot, we all feel that way while examining our peesticks at every possible angle under a bright light. :)

Hey Doingit, I'm sorry about the pain you're in. :hugs: Does it feel like O pains that you've had in the past? I really don't know what else it could be unless, like Holly said, residual pain from the IUI. But, I can't imagine it hurting that bad. Mine did, only because they used the dreaded tenaculum. I don't even like seeing that word. :haha: Yeah, hubby's numbers are stellar. When he did his SA, his total count was over 280 mil. So, it's pretty obvious who the problem is. :haha: Hope you feel better soon, Hun.


----------



## Doingit4us

I feel so much better:happydance: I'm pretty sure my pain was from ovulating on Clomid. It was painful last tme, but not as much.

Amb-I'm the problem too. He actually pointed it out yesterday. Not in a mean way, but I still wanted to kick him.:growlmad: 

Holly-I know exactly what you are talking about. Every month I swear have new or different symptoms that have to mean I'm pregnant. Every month I get a BFN. I wish it was something simle like your pee turning purple when pregnant. :)


----------



## lurdes777

Temp dropped to 36.7.... I am getting ready for my new cycle. Monday was upposed to be beta day, but I guess I'll have a chat with m doctr about HSG and IUI in the same mnth.


----------



## missyt

lurdes777, sorry about the BFN. I definately understand your disapointment. I would get the HSG if I were you. I think I had it done in October and my first IUI was in November. If anything it'll give you some peace of mind in knowing if blocked tubes is part of the issue. I know it made me feel better after I saw my results.

AF is expected a week from today. So far, my nipples are sore, not BBs. Usually my BBs are sore by now so I'm wondering if this is a promising sign. I'm trying not to look too much into it. If I do get AF, I've decided to take another break from IUI this month. I kind of felt more peaceful and calm this month without having to run back and forth to the us and bloodwork since my doc is an hour and a half away. That and I didn't have to take all the meds that make me feel crazy. Although bittersweet, it was a nice break from the madness of TTC.

Good luck to all your ladies and I'm praying for lots of BFPs this time around!


----------



## MariaF

Lurdes - could the drop be an implantation dip? Definitely take your temp tomorrow and see what it does.

I've been posting in Holly's IUI Help thread so here's a brief summary. I'm 9 DPO and plan to test tomorrow. My trigger is definitely out of the system now.

I'm not sure what to expect really. My chart's all over the place. My boobs were hurting pretty bad up until Thur (because of the Trigger) and then stopped but started again today and feel pretty bruised. I've had pretty constant cramps too since ovulation so this could swing either way.

I don't "feel" pregnant so don't know... :shrug:


----------



## lurdes777

Thanks Maria, but AF is here...I will take this month off, do an HSG and then we will see...


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Thanks ladies for the hopeful wishes! I am praying that this is our month. After 20 cycles, it would be nice to see 2 lines on that stick :)

Sorry to hear about the BFN's and AF showing up for some of you ladies. . .I know how truly discouraging that is. 

Keeping you all in my prayers! Have a great rest of the weekend!:hugs:


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Sure got quiet in here. . .hope you all are doing well!! Have a blessed week!


----------



## hollyw79

Rdy2BaMom~ How are you feeling after your IUI???? I got my BFP yesterday which I am super excited about ... took 2 tests to be sure and 1 this morning and I am still sort of in shock! I hope you get yours on the 1st try!


----------



## Doingit4us

Good Morning! 

Holly-That's awesome. Congratulations! When do you go for your beta?

Lurdes-:hugs: Sorry the witch got you. An HSG will def help put your mind at ease. I had one after six months of ttc and no baby. 

Ready2bamom-How are you feeling? Can this 2ww be any slower. :wacko:


Afm...I am 5dpo and feeling ok. I had some veryl light pokey burning feeling near my belly button yesterday and today. Woke up to mild cramps today. I am also having an increase in cm (TMI). Keeping my fingers crossed that these are good signs. We shall see. I think I am going to test the end of this week.


----------



## missyt

HollyW, Congrats! That is awsome! I'm hoping the difference was you making hubby change his lifestyle like mine finally has. That gives me some hope.

AF is expected on the 22nd. I hope she doesn't come. My brother and SIL just brought home their adopted newborn this weekend and looking at her pictures really makes me want to have a baby. When DH was looking at them he told me he really wants a baby too. I'm so ready for this.


----------



## lurdes777

Doingit4us said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Lurdes-:hugs: Sorry the witch got you. An HSG will def help put your mind at ease. I had one after six months of ttc and no baby.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just got off the phone with RE - HSG is scheduled for next Tuesday. He wants me to take antibiotics for 5 days. Considereing x-ray exposure and antibiotics, I decided NOT to do an IUI this month and do it in March. Hopefully HSG will show open tubes...


----------



## MiBebe

hollyw79 said:


> Rdy2BaMom~ How are you feeling after your IUI???? I got my BFP yesterday which I am super excited about ... took 2 tests to be sure and 1 this morning and I am still sort of in shock! I hope you get yours on the 1st try!

OMG HOW EXCITING!!!!! I had a feeling you were pregnant! Congratulations Hollyw79!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

Doingit4us~ thanks! :) I think having increased CM is a VERY positive sign!! I was soooo dry all month long and it was weird because like about 4DPO, I started feeling more cm! And I was like WHAT is going on with that?!??!? FX'd for you!!!! :happydance: I have to call my doc today ... I took another HPT this am just to be sure and it's still a bfp thankfully!!! :) 

missyt~ definitely be optimistic! I was definitely concerned after the SA and such but it goes to show its a very real possibility of it happening!! I can't wait to see you get your BFP too! :) When are you going to test? Or do you go in to the doc's for that?? 

lurdes777~ I think you are making the right decision to skip a month. I know that is what my doc recommended doing. I hope it all goes well for you and that in March you get that beautiful BFP!!! :flower:


----------



## hollyw79

MiBebe~ thank you!! I am still wrapping my mind around it.. you want it so long and I'm like "is this real!?!?!?" How are you doing?????


----------



## Amb434

Congrats, Holly!! So excited for you!! :happydance:


----------



## keyahopes

such great news Holly!! Symptoms list please :) (all these months and i still haven't stopped obsessing about symptoms.)

I am about 5 days past IUI and feel zilch. Sighh


----------



## seoj

hollyw79- CONGRATS!!!! Had to post something on the forum for ya too ;) hehe. 

SOOOO super excited for you girl!!!!:hug:


----------



## missyt

HollyW, I might test on Friday since I'm due for AF on Saturday. I'm not getting my hopes up this cycle. I didn't do IUI so I won't be going in for a beta. I think I'll take this month off from IUI too. I just feel like I should since I have such a bad reaction to clomid.

Yes, please list your sypmptoms!!!


----------



## hollyw79

seoj~ THANK YOU!! :flower: 

keyahopes & missyt~ thank you too!! :) :hugs: I had off and on cramping the ENTIRE cycle which I largely attributed to the Clomid and then the IUI. The cramping got VERY pronounced on 8-9DPO which I am guessing was implantation. I was very uncomfy and it was right where my uterus was... I was walking around Disney and pretty much uncomfy the whole weekend. I have been getting up to pee for the last 4 nights in the middle of the night too~ I also had more CM I thought~ dry the WHOLE month (probably Clomid) so I thought it was weird that 4-5DPO I had that. The only symptom I had when I got preggo with my son 9 years ago was cramping which after having the more obvious cramping on 8 & 9 DPO, I really started to suspect because of my previous experience with that. My boobs for the most part felt fine.. and yesterday and today I've had a "mini" amount of nausea- practically nothing still- hoping it stays that way :thumbup: - so that didn't happen very early. I honestly felt FINE overall until 8 or 9DPO and I still feel pretty good now that the cramping has subsided.

I have a doc appointment Thursday to confirm. You should test Missyt! My AF was due Friday and I got my + yesterday and today! Praying for you my dear! Keyahopes~ don't be disappointed- its still sooooo early and I really felt nothing around then myself! Hope you all get your BFP's~ need some awesome bump buddies!!!! :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Durrrr- forgot to add one of the biggest things I've been experiencing- I also have been feeling SOOOOOOOOOOOO tired the last few days which also hit around 9DPO... like even walking around poops me out.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Yay Holly!!! :happydance: I'm so excited for you! Congrats hon, praying for a happy and healthy 9 mos for you!:hugs: Thanks for the symptoms. I have only had quite a few sharp pains and mild cramps, been very constipated and gassy (tmi :blush:)

keya-I'm 5 dpIUI too! When are you going to test??

missyt-hope you get your BFP this week!

doingit4us-a lot of our cycles are so similar! Hoping this is your month too! and yes. . . this 2ww is taking FOREVER! Not sure how long I can put off testing.

Have a great night all!


----------



## hollyw79

Rdy2BaMom~ thanks! :) And NEVER TMI! :) :thumbup: Definitely still early for symptoms!! I hope the 2ww passes SOOO quickly for you!!! :hugs: Have you decided when you're going to test?


----------



## FutureMommie

I've been away for a while I decided to take a 2month break from IUI's and injections.

Holly- Congrats! Enjoy your 9months!

Doingit4us-Fingers crossed for you, I hope this is it!

Ready2B- Good luck!

Lurdes- I hope your hsg goes great and all is clear!

AFM- not quite sure where I am with my cycle because I never really got a positive opk. I used some cheapies that I found on line. My cycles are usually very regular so if I didn't O it will be a first for me.! I guess I just have to wait for all the drugs to get out of my system. I didn't even have any O pain. I'm praying and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## keyahopes

Holly, thanks so much for sharing symptoms!!

Rdy2bamom, I'll be testing on Jan 26 (unless AF arrives). I don't like testing one bit, I have tested only once in the past 16 cycles of TTC mainly because I can't handle the disappointment. But the clinic insists I test so...How about you? I hope this works for us, fingers crossed!

Futuremommie, you sound exactly like me. I am not even sure I ovulated cause I usually get Ov pains. I never did get completely positive OPKs in the past, but this time I used a digital smiley one. Even though the internet cheapie didn't look convincingly positive, the smiley one did, so I went with that. I know positive OPKs need not mean ov for sure, thats y i'm worried.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## J_in_Dubai

hollyw79 said:


> Rdy2BaMom~ How are you feeling after your IUI???? I got my BFP yesterday which I am super excited about ... took 2 tests to be sure and 1 this morning and I am still sort of in shock! I hope you get yours on the 1st try!

Holly, congratulations!! That's such wonderful news! Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months!! :happydance:


----------



## Beau Geste

I'm going to jump in here now :flower:

I'm on IUI round 2 - CD8, taking 100mg clomid CD5-9.

CD 10 I have an U/S to look at the follies, and from there I'll be told when I can take my trigger shot, then IUI following.

First cycle was obviously a failure. Boo.

Here's to the 2nd cycle!


----------



## Doingit4us

Beau Geste- Hey! Good luck on your second IUI. Let us know how your follicles look.

Keyahopes- I am due to test the same day, but will probably test this weekend. I applaud your willpower. I have none. :blush:

Futuremommie- Welcome back! :) Maybe your ovulation pain wasn't as pronounced because it wasn't a medicated cycle. You know I'm praying for you!

Missy-How are your feeling? Did you cave and test? Fx that this is your month!

I am having even more CM. Sorry if that's TMI, but I don't know if it's from the HSG or not. No sore bbs and nothing else really. Every now and then I think I feel something, but then I tell myself it's all in my head.


----------



## ETgood

Hi girls,

Sorry to jump in like this...I am on my 2nd IUI cycle with Clomid Day3-7 (unexplained diagnostic) and was told to test on Sunday 23Jan (hubby's birthday, is that a sign???). the thing is I am really tired today and usually that means AF showing up so I am a bit down...but still hoping...but dont want to get my hopes too high....arghhh...just dont know what to think! I am off work today and tomorrow (my weekend) so I have sooooo much time just thinking!! I guess I should do something to keep me busy!!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

hollyw79 said:


> Rdy2BaMom~ thanks! :) And NEVER TMI! :) :thumbup: Definitely still early for symptoms!! I hope the 2ww passes SOOO quickly for you!!! :hugs: Have you decided when you're going to test?

I think I am going to test this next Tuesday. I would really like to test before then, but I don't want to see a BFN. We'll see how long I can wait ;)


----------



## hollyw79

Doingit4us~ I reallllly think the CM is a good sign!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I am like you- kept telling myself everything I suspected was totally in my head! Definitely keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! :flower:

ETgood~ Welcome! Being tired is a good sign too! That is definitely something I experienced before getting my BFP! Best of luck to you! 

Rdy2BaMom~ I know what you mean about wanting to wait to test! I was unsure as to whether I should do it @ 10DPO which I thought was reasonably the earliest or 13 DPO when my doc said... so I went with 11DPO instead! :winkwink: Hope you get that BFP! :hugs:


----------



## PR&TR13

Holly - CONGRATS!!!!! I'm so excited to hear another BFP story for us IUI's!!!!!!!! Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!!

Doingit4us - I'm praying for you!!!!! Fx crossed!!!!!

FutureMommie - I know that these 2 months will definitley help and relax you :) So enjoy and hopefully we might be hearing of a natural BFP :)

Best of luck ladies!!!!!!

AFM - Was finally released from the FS yesterday. Felt like I was going to cry, they've been so nice and helpfull. God Bless them all!!!! They made me promise I'd send a baby pic for their wall of babies and the doc said he'd see me in 1-2 years for the 2nd one :) Thought that was cute. It was really neat to see the difference when we saw the baby at 7 weeks and seeing it now at 10 weeks. WOW they grow fast!!!! And the baby was moving like crazy!!! The nurse even mad the comment of the baby doing karate, which I found super funny cause my DH teaches Karate. So I had to say I know where that comes from and you can just imagine the super smile DH had on his face :). Now on to my prenatal visit. 

Fairydust!!!!!!


----------



## missyt

Beau Geste & ETgood, welcome! I've done 2 IUI's too. I took a break this month so we'll see. If AF comes or if I get a BFN, I'm considering taking another break. Clomid doesn't agree with my emotions very well. I'm unexplained infertility as well.

DoingIt4us, I might test tomorrow. I'll see what I'm thinking when wake up in the morning. My bb's are sore and I keep feeling a sensation in my left ovary. Not sure what that means.


----------



## hollyw79

PR&TR13~ thanks! :) :flower: that has to be bitter sweet for you to move from your FS. Those are people you can never full repay... And that is soooo exciting about the u/s! I have my first doc appt on Feb 2nd so I will right @ 6 weeks.. hope I get to see when I go! Wonder how many are in there after the Clomid... :haha: I am hoping one.. I think I'll have a mini freak out session if there is 2! Happy regardless though! 

missyt~ totallllllllllllllly praying for your BFP!!!


----------



## babydreams06

Hi Ladies,

Hope all of you are doing well. 

Hollyw - congratulations!! excited for you! All the best and hope you have a healthy nine months!!

PR&TR13 - How are you feeling? When do you have your next scan?? I know how it feels to see the baby during the 11th week scan. My baby was moving a lot as well. We could see its nose, hands and legs clearly.. I am thinking my doc will ask me to go for a scan during the 19th or the 20th week.. Cant wait to see the baby again..

Futuremommie - Hope you are enjoying your two months break..

Doingit4us, Rdy2BaMom - All the best to you guys! I hope this is it ..

Last week has been pretty bad for me.. very tiring and have been throwing up.. I am hoping that all this settles down soon as I have completed 13 weeks now.. 

Lots of :dust:to all... hoping you guys get your BFPs soon!


----------



## Doingit4us

ETgood- Welcome! Trying to tell the difference between AF symptoms and preggo symptoms is always hard. I struggle with it every month. Good luck!

Rdy2BaMom-Good luck with testing. I hope you get to see your two lines.

Holly-Thanks. I'm hoping so, but I do this every month. After 12 you would think I would have learned my lesson.

PR&TR13- That's wonderful news! I know it has to set your mind at ease to see your baby healthy and active in your belly.

Missy- Did you test? My left ovary is tender and has been since I ovualted.

Babydreams-:hugs: I'm sorry you aren't felling well. Hopefully, it will pass shortly.

Well I broke down and tested this morning. I was hoping it would be a BFN. That way I would know that all the HCG was out of my system. It was a nice BFP on a FR. I know it's just the trigger still in my system. I got it 9 days ago. Going to skip testing tomorrow and try again on Sat. I will be 9dpo, 10dpiui and 11dp trigger. If I get anything then, I will believe it.


----------



## missyt

Well Ladies, I tested this morning and got a BFN. I was sort of preparing for that anyway since I caught DH with a pack of cigarettes a couple of weeks ago. Even though he promised he stopped and also quit drinking, I'm going to take a break from IUI again because it will probably take a while for his sperm to get up there and healthy. I'm a little frustrated with the doctor's office because when we went in for our initial work up they never told us DH SA results. They just said we were unexplained infertility. They never told us his sperm count, morpholoty or motility. I think by them saying we were "fine" gave him the okay to continue with his bad habits. I put a call into the office this morning to get he actual results from this SA. It doesn't make sense to me because when I had my bloodwork done initially, they told me all my estrogen, etc. levels and numbers. So why didn't they tell us his? All I know is that our first IUI his count was 7 mill and the second time it was 8.6 mill. When I read on here that other DH's post wash are 29 mill and 37 mill, I can't help but think that my DH is on the low side and he can be taking steps to increase that. I'm not going to put myself through another IUI cycle this time knowing that his sperm isn't where it can be. I drive an hour and a half up to the specialist, have to take time off from work, clomid makes me psycho, etc. I'm not going to keep doing this to myself because I'm more committed to having a baby than he is. I just feel kind of all alone in this. He has a child already so I don't feel like he really knows how I feel. And I'm older than him. I told him this morning that if it take much longer for me to get pregnant I'm going to be considered a high risk pregnancy because of my age. I just don't know what else to do.


----------



## hollyw79

Doingit4us~ that would make me CRAZY to have to wonder if the trigger shot was out of my system! Definitely hope that it stays a BFP for real for you!

missyt~ I'm so sorry :hugs: I know how frustrated you must be feeling. I know my doc didn't give us all of my DH's numbers from the SA- only the morphology .. and then when we went to the doc- he said the count was also slightly low- so it kind of surprised me that the nurse failed to mention this when we were initially told. You CAN still get preggo even if your DH isn't doing everything he can.. and if he has reduced ANY of his behaviors~ that is still better than nothing and not caring... Have you thought about trying something different than Clomid? I'm not quite sure what options are there on that, but something to consider?? I would definitely be disappointed in my DH if he wasn't doing everything in his power- I am sorry you're feeling that way. Just remember~ you only need ONE sperm and people get preggo with a lot less than the numbers you have! I'll keep praying for you my dear~ keep your chin up that you will get that BFP!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beau Geste

Tomorrow is my follie check! Hoping for good news. 

For those of you that took a trigger shot, when did you take it in your cycle?


----------



## missyt

I just got off the phone with the nurse. I told her we never were told DH's numbers from his SA. She seemed surprised the doc never went over that with us. I told her that the doc said we were normal so DH must think he can carry on with his bad habits (smoking, drinking). She gave me the numbers and it turns out his morphology is on the low side. It would've nice to know back in October when we had that consult with the doc. His morphology is 11% and they said they like at least 14%. We only have one more shot to do IUI. I told her I want to take a break this month to give DH a chance to get his numbers up there. I'm just frustrated.


----------



## Carnie2

Beau Geste said:


> Tomorrow is my follie check! Hoping for good news.
> 
> For those of you that took a trigger shot, when did you take it in your cycle?

I took my trigger shot on CD9 and my IUI was today (CD11). I think this is quite early though compared to others, but my follies were ready and my cycle is normally only 24 days anyways. Best of luck! xxx

Missyt: I know how you feel. Even today (IUI) they didn't tell us about the sperm count etc until we asked about it after the procedure! As it turns out, it wasn't a great sample and the lab technician said we have less than 10% of success this cycle. DH has cut down on his drinking/smoking and been taking vitamins, yet for some reason this was the worst sample to date? I'm sorry you're frustrated, but hang in there, there's always a chance :) xxx


----------



## Doingit4us

Missy- So sorry about the BFN. As hard as it is, I would try to look on the positive side. At least now you know what the problem is and you have a plan to fix it. Keep your head up. If he makes any changes at all it will only help. Getting from 11% to 14% is not as hard as it seems.:hugs:

Beau Geste- My first IUI I got my trigger shot on cd 17 and this time around I got it on cd 14. Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## missyt

Carnie2 said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my follie check! Hoping for good news.
> 
> For those of you that took a trigger shot, when did you take it in your cycle?
> 
> I took my trigger shot on CD9 and my IUI was today (CD11). I think this is quite early though compared to others, but my follies were ready and my cycle is normally only 24 days anyways. Best of luck! xxx
> 
> Missyt: I know how you feel. Even today (IUI) they didn't tell us about the sperm count etc until we asked about it after the procedure! As it turns out, it wasn't a great sample and the lab technician said we have less than 10% of success this cycle. DH has cut down on his drinking/smoking and been taking vitamins, yet for some reason this was the worst sample to date? I'm sorry you're frustrated, but hang in there, there's always a chance :) xxxClick to expand...


Thanks, Carnie. I'm fx'd for you. I think its woman's nature to think we are the problem. Even though it sucks there is a problem in the first place its nice to know its not always us. I read in a book that society tends to blame females for fertility problems. Either way I wish we would both get our BFP. Best of luck to you and hang in there.


----------



## Doingit4us

Carnie2 said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my follie check! Hoping for good news.
> 
> For those of you that took a trigger shot, when did you take it in your cycle?
> 
> I took my trigger shot on CD9 and my IUI was today (CD11). I think this is quite early though compared to others, but my follies were ready and my cycle is normally only 24 days anyways. Best of luck! xxx
> 
> Missyt: I know how you feel. Even today (IUI) they didn't tell us about the sperm count etc until we asked about it after the procedure! As it turns out, it wasn't a great sample and the lab technician said we have less than 10% of success this cycle. DH has cut down on his drinking/smoking and been taking vitamins, yet for some reason this was the worst sample to date? I'm sorry you're frustrated, but hang in there, there's always a chance :) xxxClick to expand...

Good Luck!!


----------



## Doingit4us

I took another FR this morning...I know I said I wasn't going to, but I did anyway. It was either slightly darker than yesterday's or the same color. It was hard to tell because the line was thicker. I guess I'm still filled with some HSG. This time last IUI cycle it was all gone. Going to test again tomorrow and see what happens. I hope you guys have a great weekend!


----------



## Beau Geste

So...
My left ovary is quiet, no follicles >10
My right ovary has 2 follicles - 12 and 10, the rest under 10.

Apparently this is good news for where I'm at in my cycle, and the office will call me later today to set up my next U/S and give me results of more blood they took today.

My RE also has an online "patient portal" where they keep all test results and information that I can access, but I got up at 4:30a to get to my 6a appointment, so I'm going back to bed!!! :)


----------



## PR&TR13

missyt said:


> Well Ladies, I tested this morning and got a BFN. I was sort of preparing for that anyway since I caught DH with a pack of cigarettes a couple of weeks ago. Even though he promised he stopped and also quit drinking, I'm going to take a break from IUI again because it will probably take a while for his sperm to get up there and healthy. I'm a little frustrated with the doctor's office because when we went in for our initial work up they never told us DH SA results. They just said we were unexplained infertility. They never told us his sperm count, morpholoty or motility. I think by them saying we were "fine" gave him the okay to continue with his bad habits. I put a call into the office this morning to get he actual results from this SA. It doesn't make sense to me because when I had my bloodwork done initially, they told me all my estrogen, etc. levels and numbers. So why didn't they tell us his? All I know is that our first IUI his count was 7 mill and the second time it was 8.6 mill. When I read on here that other DH's post wash are 29 mill and 37 mill, I can't help but think that my DH is on the low side and he can be taking steps to increase that. I'm not going to put myself through another IUI cycle this time knowing that his sperm isn't where it can be. I drive an hour and a half up to the specialist, have to take time off from work, clomid makes me psycho, etc. I'm not going to keep doing this to myself because I'm more committed to having a baby than he is. I just feel kind of all alone in this. He has a child already so I don't feel like he really knows how I feel. And I'm older than him. I told him this morning that if it take much longer for me to get pregnant I'm going to be considered a high risk pregnancy because of my age. I just don't know what else to do.

Missy - :hugs: hang in there and don't give up. I know when we started this whole journey it was definitley hard and I remember having arguements with my DH telling him that he wasn't putting his part and I thought it was becasue he didn't care and that he already had a daughter and that he probaby could go without another child. He said that wasn't true and that he did want other children then I told him that he needed to show me it. That we were in this together and that this was hard enough on me as it was and I needed to see him trying as much as I was trying. That I shouldn't have to be on him to take his vit. or to tell him not to drink so much coffee etc. I gave him a month. I told him with tears in my eyes to please, please show me that he wanted this as much as I did that I only asked to try really hard for 1 month. We also had low count and motility so it was rough the thought of his guys being lazy (I think I even told him that he was as lazy as his guys). But we made an agreement and we got through it together. I know it may seem like they don't care but I think that they do they just have a very hard way of showing it. Plus I'm sure it's stressful on them that they are part of this problem (kinda hurts there male ego). So hang in there I believe it will happen but you guys will have to sit down and be on the same page and work on it together. I remember I even told my DH that if he didn't want it now not to waist my time or cause more stress and tell me that he didn't want it or want to try right now. But we got it all out and we moved forward!!!!! So keep you head up high and I'll be praying for you :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Doingit4us~ Keeping my FX'd for you my dear! How long does it normally take to get out of your system! 

Beau Geste~ I am glad everything looks good so far!! I hope this is the month for you!!!


----------



## PR&TR13

Babydreams - how exciting to hear from you!!! but not so exciting to hear that you've been so sick :(!!! Specially that your 13 weeks already!!! You would think you wouldn't be so sick :(. I hope you get better soon!!!!! And excited to see that you get to see the little one in a few weeks. Do you think you know what the sex of the baby is? When do you go to see? AFM - I'm feeling ok even though I've had a cold and cough my brains out but I've had only a few days with morning sickness but overall not too bad. I go to the OB on Feb 2. So I'm hoping that they do a scan but I'm not sure they will :) I'm just anxious to see the sex and be able to prepare :) Have you bought anythign yet? Keep us posted!!!!

Holly - how exciting about your scan in a couple of weeks!!! I'm sure you'll be able to see something even if it looks more like a peanut than a baby but maybe you'll even get to hear the heart beat!!!! That's seriously exciting!!! Brought tears to my eyes :) and if you hear 2 heart beats then that will also be a wonderful blessing!!! Just think you got 2 for the price of 1 :)!!!!! How exciting. Keep us posted!!!!!

Beau - welcome!!!!! best of luck on this round!!!!!

Doingit4us - I'm praying for you!!!!! BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyw79

PR&TR13~ you are SO fortunate that you haven't had much morning sickness! I was SICK AS A DOG with my son for like 5 months! I seriously couldn't leave my house with a bag in hand just in case! And driving over bumps -OMG!!! I am actually wondering how this pregnancy will be~ I feel like it's still early and I've had off and on quick moments of nausea- and I didn't have it this early with my son! So our doc appts are for the same day! HOW EXCITING to maybe see if it's a boy or a girl~ any guesses as to which yet?? I would LOVE to see an u/s .. hoping we can and we'll be right @ 6 weeks so hopefully can see or hear the heartbeat- FX'd! I'll save the double blessing for another lucky lady! My DH keeps joking that it's twins after taking Clomid. HAHAHAHA.. funny now- he'll have his hands full if that's the case!! :)


----------



## missyt

PR&TR13 said:


> missyt said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies, I tested this morning and got a BFN. I was sort of preparing for that anyway since I caught DH with a pack of cigarettes a couple of weeks ago. Even though he promised he stopped and also quit drinking, I'm going to take a break from IUI again because it will probably take a while for his sperm to get up there and healthy. I'm a little frustrated with the doctor's office because when we went in for our initial work up they never told us DH SA results. They just said we were unexplained infertility. They never told us his sperm count, morpholoty or motility. I think by them saying we were "fine" gave him the okay to continue with his bad habits. I put a call into the office this morning to get he actual results from this SA. It doesn't make sense to me because when I had my bloodwork done initially, they told me all my estrogen, etc. levels and numbers. So why didn't they tell us his? All I know is that our first IUI his count was 7 mill and the second time it was 8.6 mill. When I read on here that other DH's post wash are 29 mill and 37 mill, I can't help but think that my DH is on the low side and he can be taking steps to increase that. I'm not going to put myself through another IUI cycle this time knowing that his sperm isn't where it can be. I drive an hour and a half up to the specialist, have to take time off from work, clomid makes me psycho, etc. I'm not going to keep doing this to myself because I'm more committed to having a baby than he is. I just feel kind of all alone in this. He has a child already so I don't feel like he really knows how I feel. And I'm older than him. I told him this morning that if it take much longer for me to get pregnant I'm going to be considered a high risk pregnancy because of my age. I just don't know what else to do.
> 
> Missy - :hugs: hang in there and don't give up. I know when we started this whole journey it was definitley hard and I remember having arguements with my DH telling him that he wasn't putting his part and I thought it was becasue he didn't care and that he already had a daughter and that he probaby could go without another child. He said that wasn't true and that he did want other children then I told him that he needed to show me it. That we were in this together and that this was hard enough on me as it was and I needed to see him trying as much as I was trying. That I shouldn't have to be on him to take his vit. or to tell him not to drink so much coffee etc. I gave him a month. I told him with tears in my eyes to please, please show me that he wanted this as much as I did that I only asked to try really hard for 1 month. We also had low count and motility so it was rough the thought of his guys being lazy (I think I even told him that he was as lazy as his guys). But we made an agreement and we got through it together. I know it may seem like they don't care but I think that they do they just have a very hard way of showing it. Plus I'm sure it's stressful on them that they are part of this problem (kinda hurts there male ego). So hang in there I believe it will happen but you guys will have to sit down and be on the same page and work on it together. I remember I even told my DH that if he didn't want it now not to waist my time or cause more stress and tell me that he didn't want it or want to try right now. But we got it all out and we moved forward!!!!! So keep you head up high and I'll be praying for you :hugs:Click to expand...

PR&TR13, thanks for sharing your story. It really does help. And you made me laugh when you said you told him he is as lazy as guys :haha: I do think he finally gets it now. I told him yesterday that I finally asked what his SA results were and he was borderline on count and motility and his morphology was low. I did some research and we are going to try acupuncture along with the vitamins and herbs. I think we are both stressed out and he knows he needs to treat his body better. He even did some research online as well and said he is definately quitting the drinking and smoking all together. This morning I reminded him to take his vitamins and herbs and said to remember what I went through with the coocoomid (clomid) and injections and all the times I had to get that wand prodded up my hoo hoo for the ultrasounds and my blood drawn. He said he understands and he isn't complaining. I just hope this finally works for us. I'm not opposed to doing IUI again, I just need a break mentally from the meds and he needs time to get his body back in order to make some healthy guys. Thanks so much again. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

missyt~ LOTS AND LOTS OF HUGS!! :hugs: I really do believe you will get there and it sounds like your DH does care!! Keep your chin up my dear!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Doingit- Please post results this weekend, I will be stalking you! I hope eveyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Beau Geste

Just got my callback from my RE...

Officially,

My right ovary had 2 follicles at 12mm, 10mm and multiple at 5-10mm
My left ovary had multiple follicles at 5-10mm

FSH is low (4.4) - good. Estrogen was at 204 - good.

I go back on Monday 1/24 to take another look!


----------



## PR&TR13

missyt - you are right!!!! I'm glad to hear that your DH is doing research!!! That shows intrest and that's definitely a step in the right direction!!!!! My DH took L-Carnatine (that was suppose to increase count and motility) and to tell you the truth when they did IUI they didn't tell us how much he had. The nurse said I saw them moving and I'm not going to mess with them very much. Good to go. So I think it will definitley help taking the time off and that way to gives your DH some time to show that he can!!! I'm sure it's hard to give up smoking and drinking specially when your going through so much stress. Those are the things that one would 1st go to when stressed. So hopefully no stress = no smoking or drinking :)

holly - I'm pretty lucky and hopefully you get lucky with this pregnancy too :)!!!! I'm not sure I'll have an u/s on Feb 2 but I'm hoping that maybe :) FX!!!! But I think it will be too early to see. I bet that if they don't do an u/s it wont be until they see the sex and I'm not sure when is that. On the sex of my baby I'm not totaly sure. When I first got preg, I thought it was a boy but now with how my body is going I'm thinking it could be a girl. DH wants a boy really bad (cause he has a girl) but me really doesn't matter. I kinda want to make him happy and have a boy but then again I've always had a girl name :) so either way we will be blessed to have a baby :) How about you? What do you think? Is it similar to your 1st preg?

Beau - what cd are you? I had a scan when I was on cd12 and had 1 14.5 and another at 15.5 they said they weren't big enough so I would have to wait 2 more days to do the trigger shot. Never did antoher scan though. Fx!!!!!!!


----------



## Beau Geste

Hey PR :)

CD10 - is my ticker showing up in my signature? I always have problems with my sigs.


----------



## scrystal

Hi ladies,

I finally have news to share! Today is CD14 and I had my follicle scan. The RE said I have 1 follicle (as expected since I'm not medicating) at 22mm and many, many others at <10mm. They suggested that I go ahead and do the HCG trigger shot since the office is open tomorrow and not Sunday.

It seems a little early to me, but I went ahead and did it. I really didn't want to risk missing the entire cycle! So, this is my first trigger shot - every other IUI has been with OPKs. I went ahead and tested with the OPK when I got home, and still negative (but starting to get darker).

So, question for all you...how long after the trigger did you do your IUI? Mine is scheduled for exactly 24 hours after the trigger. But I'm contemplating doing a double IUI if that seems a little early. The RE said it was probably perfect timing, but I don't know. What do you ladies think? Should I get a midwife to do a second IUI tomorrow night?


----------



## scrystal

Beau Geste - looks like we are pretty close in cycles. We can be 2WW buddies. :)


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Wow, I need to get on here more often! Y'all fill up these pages quick :winkwink: Just wanted to pop in and say hello! I am soooo glad it's the weekend! I've been soo tired the past few days. Today when I was leaving work, one of my co-workers whom I've told about our infertility issues and is aware of our recent IUI said to me "Bye Mommy. . .see you Monday!". . . .it made me cry. I want to be a mommy desperately, and I am hoping and praying that she is right :cry:

Sorry I can't help with any of this "trigger" stuff.. . . I'm not familiar with it :nope:

missyt-glad your DH is putting in some effort to help y'all out. Mine had to change his diet completely. . . go gluten free. It made his count go from 18m to 170m :happydance:

beau-sounds like things are going well for you! Hope it stays that way!

doingit4us-hope you get to keep that BFP!!

Hope you all have a very blessed weekend! I think I'm gonna have to test Sunday, just don't think I can wait! :blush:


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girlies! :)

PR - It's great to see you're doing so well and I can't wait to hear how your appt goes! So happy for you! 

Holly - Same goes for you! I'm sure you can't wait to hear that beautiful little heartbeat. Keep in touch and let us know how you're doing. :flower:

Missy - Breaks are always a good idea every now and then. It really helps to take a step back and relax. I know this past month for me has been way less stressful than when I'm on a medicated cycle. Lots of luck to you, hun. :hugs:

Beau - Your follies are looking good! FX'd they keep on growing! 

Scrystal - I had my IUI 36 hours after my trigger. I was worried that it might be a little late, but my FS assured me it was fine. He's the professional, so I trust him. :thumbup: I'm sure 24 hours will be good timing. Also, your trigger will cause OPKs to become positive because of the HCG, so they're not really reliable to track when you O. No worries though, I'm sure the trigger will make you O. :)

Rdy2 - We all succumb to testing early. :haha: Just remember not to get your hopes up too much and try not to be disappointed if you see a BFN. It could just be too early to tell. Good luck! 

Doingit - Come back and tell us if your line has gotten darker, I'm dying to know! :haha:

I'm still waiting around for AF. I hate waiting. :haha: Hopefully that means I'm preggo! Haha, highly doubt it, I feel very un-pregnant. Just ready to get another cycle started. Keep the BFPs coming, ladies!


----------



## hollyw79

PR&TR13~ this pregnancy is actually already a little different than my first. I didn't feel tired or queazy as early... who knows what's up with that! :) I am thinking that it will be a boy too- can't wait to find out!!! I have a girl name too (I think!) and no set names for a boy yet- I had a few but DH shot them all down! :( 

scrystal~ definitely trust your doctor's timing- I know I didn't have the trigger myself but I questioned my doc's timing too for the IUI after getting a + OPK and I am sooo glad I listened to him because I might not be where I am now!! FX'd for you!!

Rdy2BaMom~ that is an AMAZING improvement with the gluten free diet! I am going to have to remember that for later down the line if we try to have another child and are having swimmer issues! I felt (and still do!) soooooo tired before I got my BFP so that is promising! Sunday will be here before you know it~ definitely keep us posted! 

Amb434~ when is AF due?? Mine was due yesterday so it was soooo nice to pass that date without it, you know? I've taken multiple preggo tests but that is just added reassurance! I hope you get that beautiful BFP! And don't just rely on how you feel- sooo many women in the 1st tri are saying they don't feel a thing still! It's normal too! :)


----------



## Beau Geste

scrystal said:


> Beau Geste - looks like we are pretty close in cycles. We can be 2WW buddies. :)

Yay!!! I won't be taking my trigger shot for several days though. I go back on Monday morning for another U/S but the nurse on the phone said she felt like I'd probably need one more after that and then the trigger shot.

My doc has a 36-hr window after the trigger shot too, and I've seen this number on other IUI protocols just looking around. IDK if they'll do another U/S just before the IUI, either.

I'm anticipating my IUI late next week I think.


----------



## scrystal

So just home from the IUI which took FOREVER this time - although maybe it just seemed like a long time since we brought DD and she was so ready for a nap.

My doc was super helpful though and since we have two vials of sperm, she said to wait and do one tonight or tomorrow morning. I've been having some twinges in my ovary, but no definite sign of O, so we might wait and see if my body says when is right.

On top of it all, since the office will be closed, we are doing the IUI at home (the doc showed us how and it's super easy)! So excited - it feels like this should be our month. FX'd!


----------



## hollyw79

scrystal~ That is GREAT that you will have back to back IUI's and can hopefully increase your chances! I'll keep my FX'd that you get a BFP!! Have you decided how soon you will test or do you go back to the doctor's or what? Hopeful for you!:hugs:


----------



## scrystal

So, I've been having really bad O pains for the past couple of hours. I wonder if it's cause of the trigger shot that it's more pronounced than usual? Or maybe cause it's a day earlier than I would have naturally O'd? So strange.

I'm feeling really good about the timing though. After we do the IUI at home tonight, it'll be 1 at 24hrs post trigger and 1 at 36hrs post trigger with O pains at about 29-30hrs post trigger. Now to just get through the 2WW...

I can't wait to hear updates from everyone else!

hollyw79 - only a couple weeks til your first u/s, right? Do you think there might be more than one? How many follicles did you have?

Rdy2BaMom - I'm on the edge of my seat! Let us know when you test...only a couple days left...

PR&TR13 - It might be different for you, but during my first pregnancy, they did the big ultrasound to check anatomy development (and gender) at about 20 weeks. Funny enough, at my nuchal translucency u/s at 13 weeks, the ultrasound tech told me about some new study predicting gender from that u/s. It's hard to explain, but the "nub" that will become the genitals, they can predict gender from the angle it is growing at 12/13 weeks. It's supposed to be like 90% accurate or something crazy like that - and of course, the ultrasound tech predicted right with my DD.

Beau Geste - I guess you are a little behind me! Keep us posted on the follies though and your IUI. :)

Amb434 - I want to know when AF is due too. You never know until AF shows...


----------



## hollyw79

scrystal~ I would guess the O pains might be more pronounced because of the trigger.. I didn't have that- I used Clomid- but it was SOOOO much more pronounced for me! It's a good thing though~ you know it's working! :) I have my first appointment on Feb 2nd (NOT SOON ENOUGH!!! :haha: ) and I am hoping to get an u/s when we go. I never had any u/s or measurements done beforehand- I was basically prescribed Clomid - did the IUI- and left completely in the dark! YES! I AM wondering if it's twins~I'll seriously need a chair to sit down if I am- WOW- that would be overwhelming, lol! But my side of the family has a history of twins- and that with the Clomid- AND my implantation cramping that I felt was A LOT more than I felt with my son.. so makes me wonder if there is more than one in there! We shall see! I hope everything went well with your second insemination!!


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Well, I was gonna test this morning . . .but I just couldn't. I am so terrified of seeing another "Not Pregnant" I guess I will just wait to see if AF shows up Wednesday, and if not, I will test Thurs. This is driving me nuts! Lord please keep me sane over the next few days!

Hope you all had a great weekend! I lead worship for a Sunday night church service, so I will be "working" for most of the day today. :thumbup:

Sorry to keep it so short. . .blessings on you all!:flower:


----------



## scrystal

holly79w - Wow, that is brave not knowing how many follicles! After having DD, anything more than just 1 baby scares me (which is why I haven't done a medicated cycle).

You're right about the O pain being good since I know it's working. I feel a ton more confident about this cycle and the timing being right on. At least if it doesn't work this time, I'll know it wasn't because the timing was bad.

So, the IUI at home wasn't as easy as the doc made it look, but it was relatively painless and so nice not having to drive to the office and lay on a table. We aren't sure it was definitely an IUI we managed to do, but at minimum, it was an ICI. I'm not stressed about it, though, as I know the little guys from the morning IUI were likely right there waiting when I O'd a few hours later.

So now we wait...Feb 2 is the earliest I can test, so I'll be counting down the days with you! :)


----------



## scrystal

Rdy2BaMom - I totally understand the fear of a "Not Pregnant"...plus you never know if you can believe it unless AF arrives. It's less like an emotional rollercoaster and saves tests just to wait. Keep us posted! Just a few days longer....


----------



## Amb434

Not really sure when AF is due. I don't normally have periods by myself, I usually have to induce them with progesterone. This past cycle, I actually got AF on my own after a 35 day cycle, so who knows...

I'm on CD31 now and not feeling much of anything, preggo or AF related. :shrug: Sure hope something gives soon.


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi everyone! I hope you all had a wonderful weekend. Sadly I don't have any great news to post. The trigger was still in my system causing me to get BFPs. As of yesterday it is all gone. I am 11dpo so I guess there is still a slight chance. My bbt has risen everyday and has never been this high. over the last three days my temps have been 98.62, 98.83 & 98.87. I am also VERY tired. I slept almost all day Sat and Sun and it still wasn't enough. I kind of feel like I'm drugged. My bbs just started to get sore yesterday, which is really unusual. They are normally sore right after I ovulate or about a week before my AF. No more increase in cm. AF is due Thursday. I'm think AF is on here way and is just playing with me.


----------



## Quaver

Your chart is looking good *Doingit4us*:happydance:
Looks a bit like implantation at 9DPO:thumbup:


----------



## missyt

Ready2BeAMom, hang in there. I have definately felt the same way as you. Just keep yourself busy. Last week I was going through the same thing, I kept myself busy but tested on Friday even though AF was expected on Saturday. I got a BFN but I was sort of expecting that anyway. AF came like clockwork on Saturday but I'm feeling positive about this coming month. I'm hoping you get a BFP this month! Maybe this will be your turn.

Doingit4us, those symptoms sound promising. Especially if its something you haven't normally felt before. Keeping FX'd for you!


----------



## FutureMommie

Beau Geste- I hope those follies keep growing! 

Rdy- I have my Fx for you, I know what you mean about not wanting to see a bfn, it keeps me from testing early too!

Scrystal- Glad the IUI went well! Good luck Fx


----------



## keyahopes

Doingit - sorry about the trigger but tiredness sounds good!! 

Redy2b - we are due the same day (Wednesday). Hopefully it will work out. I am an anti-HPT person as well, just because I cant stand the dissappointments

As for me, the usual AF cramps r here, so i have a 0.5 % hope. Am ready to move on to the next cycle.


----------



## scrystal

keyahopes - How disappointing! Here's to Feb being your month!

Doingit - I agree. Tiredness is a good sign! Can't wait to hear more news!

As for me, well, I decided to do a pregnancy test today to check for the HCG trigger...highly anticipating seeing my first (false) positive (you know, practicing for the real deal!) since it's only 3 days post trigger....and what do I see? A stark white BFN! What's up with that? Am I just an HCG metabolizing machine, or what? Seems strange to me. Hmm.


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Hi Ladies! I had my first IUI today after using injectibles (Follistim) for 9 days. I am praying!


----------



## scrystal

Miss Jennifer - I'm only two days ahead of you. Here's to a quick 2WW and BFPs for both of us! How did the follies look before the IUI?


----------



## MiBebe

Just stopping by to say hi to everybody 

I have to pick up my Clomid prescription this Saturday. I am going to be 40 on Feb 2nd and so I have to take the Clomid challenge test before I'm eligible for IVF in March. I hate waiting so long.

I'm praying that I get a BFP naturally or with the Clomid.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

So I caved... tested this morning and got a BFN. I also have been having some AF like cramps and back aches. I spent a couple hours this morning crying and praying. I am still hoping AF stays away, but am prepared to see her as well. Thanks for all the support ladies! Be blessed!


----------



## Quaver

I had a follicle scan today (CD12), and there were 2 possible eggs!:happydance:
I'm getting a hcg shot on Thursday followed by IUI on Saturday:thumbup:

It'll be my 2nd IUI. I had 2 eggs last IUI as well, but no luck.
I had HSG after that so hopefully it cleared some junk in time for this IUI:flower:


Miss Jennifer said:


> Hi Ladies! I had my first IUI today after using injectibles (Follistim) for 9 days. I am praying!

Good luck!:happydance:


MiBebe said:


> I'm praying that I get a BFP naturally or with the Clomid.

Fingers crossed:flower:


Rdy2BaMom said:


> So I caved... tested this morning and got a BFN. I also have been having some AF like cramps and back aches. I spent a couple hours this morning crying and praying. I am still hoping AF stays away, but am prepared to see her as well. Thanks for all the support ladies! Be blessed!

Sorry for the BFN, but there's still a chance:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

scrystal said:


> So, question for all you...how long after the trigger did you do your IUI? Mine is scheduled for exactly 24 hours after the trigger.

My doctor does 42-44hr window:shrug:


----------



## FutureMommie

Jennifer- Good luck, I hope the IUI did the trick

Mibebe- I hope you get your bfp naturally too but if IVF gets you a bfp it will all be worth it. 

Rdy- sorry for the bfn, I still hoping its just too early.


----------



## Doingit4us

Futuremommie-How are you doing?

Quaver- How have you been? Are you excited about your next IUI? That's wonderful news. You only need one egg and one follicle. I can't wait to hear good news fron you.

Rdy2BaMom-:hugs::hugs: So sorry hun. There's still a chance. I hate seeing that one lonely line. I'll be praying for you.

Mibebe-I hope you get your natural BFP! I know you were hesitant to move to IVF. It's funny how ttc will change your whole outlook. 

Miss Jennifer-Good Luck! 

Keyahopes-When are you due to test?

I took another $ HPT this morning and I think I have line eye. One minute I'm sure I see something and the next I don't. I'm sure it's a BFN. I was exhausted last night and so dizzy. I think I'm coming down with something. My bbt dropped a little not much, but that's what it normally does before AF shows up.


----------



## mazh

Hi all,

Fell upon this forum whilst googling info on IUI.

This is my first time and have unknown fertility problems. So my consultant decided to take us down this road.

I have had all the necessary tests, bloods, dye to check tubes etc etc and have taken my first course of Clomid and had a Day 12 scan this morning, whereby I have 4 follicles, 1 at 17mm, 2 at 14mm and 1 at 10mm. However my womb lining isnt thick enough yet, it needs to be 7.5mm and mine is currently at 6mm. I have to go back tomorrow morning for another scan to see if it has thickened and if so I will have the injection then DH to play his part.

A little about us.

Hubby already has 3 children by prev marriage. We have been trying for 7 years, but i did fall pregnant 5 years ago but had a miscarriage at 9 weeks. Due to that and other things happening we put getting pregnant on hold for awhile. So now we are at this stage having gone through the necessary tests. 

I am looking forward to talking to you all and its nice to know that there is support out there :thumbup:


----------



## Beau Geste

Had my follie check yesterday - my right ovary has 2 follicles at around 14mm.

I go back tomorrow (Wed) for another check and that should be my last check before the trigger. 

My LH is a bit higher than last Friday, so it's headed in the right direction :)


----------



## missyt

mazh, welcome!

Rdy, sorry about BFN. Hang in there. Maybe AF won't show. I'm the same way, I say I'm not going to test but I can't help it and cave.


----------



## HappyAuntie

Hi Ladies! :hi: I've been lurking on this thread for a while, suspecting IUI would be our next step, and I think it's about time I introduce myself.

DH & I have been married almost 12 years and we've been ttc #1 for over two years. We've had two mc - lost our first baby at 12 weeks in '09, took a little break from ttc while moving cross-country for DH's job, then lost our second baby at 8 weeks in '10. We went through all the recurrent mc testing and came up dry, so we got back to ttc 8 months ago (now with the help of baby aspirin, extra folic acid and progesterone suppositories) to no avail. 

DH did an SA about two weeks ago and the results came back with sky-high count, good motility, and horrendous morphology - only 1% normal and only 2% slightly amorphous, so only 3% are capable of fertilizing (and the target is 30%). Sooo, unless I'm pregnant right now (which I highly doubt), we'll be starting with injectables and IUI next week.

I know a couple of you from my other favorite thread (shout out to my TTC 1st child 35+ ladies!!) and I'm looking forward to getting to know the rest of you now. :flower:


----------



## scrystal

Welcome mazh and HappyAuntie!


----------



## PR&TR13

Welcome Happy Auntie and Mazh. This is a wonderful group and I'm sure you'll find a lot of support for everyone on here!!!!! 

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Amb434

Welcome Mazh and HappyAuntie! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> Quaver- How have you been? Are you excited about your next IUI? That's wonderful news. You only need one egg and one follicle. I can't wait to hear good news fron you.

Hi, I've been fine:wave:

Doctor wouldn't do the 2nd IUI as I ov'd late (CD22) and Dr thinks late ov is not as good an egg as on time ov.
I was out of the country for the next ov, so had to wait until now for my 2nd IUI:blush:
I'm trying not to get too excited, but I can see DH is:happydance:

Hope the line eye turns into a BFP!:flower:


mazh said:


> had a Day 12 scan this morning, whereby I have 4 follicles, 1 at 17mm, 2 at 14mm and 1 at 10mm. However my womb lining isnt thick enough yet, it needs to be 7.5mm and mine is currently at 6mm. I have to go back tomorrow morning for another scan to see if it has thickened and if so I will have the injection then DH to play his part.

Welcome:wave:
I'm sure your lining will be thick enough by IUI:happydance:


Beau Geste said:


> Had my follie check yesterday - my right ovary has 2 follicles at around 14mm.

Me too. 2 follicles at around 15mm on my right ovary (CD12):happydance:
I don't get a further scan, and have my trigger on Thursday, and IUI on Sat.


HappyAuntie said:


> DH did an SA about two weeks ago and the results came back with sky-high count, good motility, and horrendous morphology - only 1% normal and only 2% slightly amorphous, so only 3% are capable of fertilizing (and the target is 30%). Sooo, unless I'm pregnant right now (which I highly doubt), we'll be starting with injectables and IUI next week.

Hi and welcome:wave:

Since the count and motility is good, 3% doesn't sound so bad:flower:
Good luck:D


----------



## HappyAuntie

Quaver said:


> HappyAuntie said:
> 
> 
> DH did an SA about two weeks ago and the results came back with sky-high count, good motility, and horrendous morphology - only 1% normal and only 2% slightly amorphous, so only 3% are capable of fertilizing (and the target is 30%). Sooo, unless I'm pregnant right now (which I highly doubt), we'll be starting with injectables and IUI next week.
> 
> Hi and welcome:wave:
> 
> Since the count and motility is good, 3% doesn't sound so bad:flower:
> Good luck:DClick to expand...

Thanks! That's what the RE said, too... so I'm _trying _not to freak out about it too much....


----------



## mazh

Hi all, 

Many thanks for the welcome :winkwink:

Went back for a scan at 8:45am today and my womb lining is at 9mm and follies are ok so i am all set for IUI on Friday (28th). I have to give myself an injection tonight, well hubby can do that as i hate needles lol. He is in at 9:30am and i am in at 11:30am. :happydance:

I am excited but scared/worried etc, hate being on a rollercoaster ride atm. :shrug:


----------



## Quaver

mazh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Many thanks for the welcome :winkwink:
> 
> Went back for a scan at 8:45am today and my womb lining is at 9mm and follies are ok so i am all set for IUI on Friday (28th). I have to give myself an injection tonight, well hubby can do that as i hate needles lol. He is in at 9:30am and i am in at 11:30am. :happydance:
> 
> I am excited but scared/worried etc, hate being on a rollercoaster ride atm. :shrug:

Good luck on your injection:flower: 
At our clinic, we can't inject it ourselves (I don't mind injecting), so I have to go to the hospital for the trigger hcg injection (Pregnyl 5000iu). They do it on my backside:blush:

My schedule is:
Thu between 5-7pm Trigger injection
Sat 9:30am DH's swimmers in a jar 
Sat 12:45pm IUI

:dust:


----------



## Beau Geste

OMG we have a lot of IUIs happening Friday and Saturday!!!! Count me IN!

Had another U/S today - right ovary has a nice 19mm follicle and a 15mm follicle, and tons of littler follicles in right and left ovaries.

My LH is at 12.6 and E2 is 463 (!) - looks like she's getting ready to burst!

So I get to give myself a shot in the gut tonight between 6-9pm and IUI is set for 9:30a on Friday!

Now we get to BD for the next 3-4 days like rabbits!


----------



## hollyw79

Keeping my Fx'd for you Beau Geste!!! I am glad everything looks great so far and I hope Friday goes smoothly! Enjoy the BD'ing!!! :)


----------



## Quaver

Beau Geste said:


> OMG we have a lot of IUIs happening Friday and Saturday!!!! Count me IN!

Hope we all get BFPs!:happydance:


----------



## keyahopes

Hey all, my first IUI was a bust. :cry: Thanks for the support. Good luck to all ya currently in the TWW or waiting to Ov.


----------



## missyt

Maz & BeauG, good luck on your IUI's. Just relax and keep your head up.

Keyhopes, I'm sorry about the IUI not working. I know how you feel. I was so sure it was going to work for me the first time. I guess I had my hopes up thinking how much of a sure thing it sounded like. Will you do it again next cycle?


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

keyahopes said:


> Hey all, my first IUI was a bust. :cry: Thanks for the support. Good luck to all ya currently in the TWW or waiting to Ov.

Hey hon, mine was too :cry: AF showed up early this morning, very rudely, waking me up with horrendous cramps. Are you doing IUI again in a couple weeks?? We decided not to. We might do a every-other-month kinda thing. Neither of us liked how un-intimate we could be leading up to IUI. Just kinda took the "making a baby" aspect out of it all. I'll be praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

*
Maz* and *Beau*, good luck on your IUIs today:flower:

*keyahopes* and *Ready2bmum*, I'm so sorry to hear you got the visit from the witch. 
My 1st was bust too:hugs:
Will you be doing another soon?


----------



## Amb434

Just wanted to wish all the ladies having IUI's this weekend good luck! :flower:


----------



## missyt

Rdy2baMom, I think that's a great plan to do every other month. My first IUI was in November and I did the second in December because I wanted a BFP so bad for Christmas so I could tell my family the news when I was up visiting. Of course, it was a bust. But I wish I would've taken a break in between for the sake of my sanity. The meds alone took a toll on me emotionally. Right now I'm taking a 2 month break from IUI. I'm due to O next week so if this natural cycle is a bust, I'll do IUI in March. Personally, there is no worse feeling than seeing a BFN and then getting nasty AF a day or so later. Its like adding insult to injury. Every month I pray its the last that I have to buy tampons and pads. Hang in there and just know that I know what you are going through. I'm praying for you.


----------



## Quaver

How are you *Doingit4us*:wave:
15DPO!


----------



## keyahopes

Missyt, I was prepared for a BFN, but there is always that hope that is so hard to let go of...you know how it is :)

Rdy2BaMom, sorry it didn't work out for you :( Its soo painful right? the cramps with the sadness, what a mess. A break sounds nice !

Quaver, we decided to do one more round of IUI without meds, and we may then move on to clomid with IUI. 

It does take the intimacy aspect completely out, but after the 16 or so cycles BDing, im quite enjoying this break :thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

keyahopes said:


> It does take the intimacy aspect completely out,

Tell me about it, we haven't :sex: at all this year (partly because I was away until this week but still):blush:


----------



## keyahopes

Quaver, did you just have ur IUI today? fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## HappyAuntie

keyahopes said:


> It does take the intimacy aspect completely out, but after the 16 or so cycles BDing, im quite enjoying this break :thumbup:

Is it wrong that I'm actually looking forward to that aspect of it a little bit? :haha: Not the removal of the intimacy, but I'm hopeful that moving to IUI will help us rediscover what it's like to :sex: just for fun. After two years of ttc, we stopped having sex just for fun loooong ago.

As for intimacy, if everything goes according to plan, my first IUI will be on Valentine's Day!! I think my RE should at least bring me some flowers for what he's going to do to me that day!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## missyt

keyahopes said:


> Missyt, I was prepared for a BFN, but there is always that hope that is so hard to let go of...you know how it is :)
> 
> Rdy2BaMom, sorry it didn't work out for you :( Its soo painful right? the cramps with the sadness, what a mess. A break sounds nice !
> 
> Quaver, we decided to do one more round of IUI without meds, and we may then move on to clomid with IUI.
> 
> It does take the intimacy aspect completely out, but after the 16 or so cycles BDing, im quite enjoying this break :thumbup:

Keyhopes, one of the hardest things for me is the "unexplained" infertility diagnosis. And I'm sure you know how that is. At least if there was something wrong, they could fix it. The nurse told me that unexplained is good and bad, bad because you don't know what's wrong but good because you will eventually get pregnant. I'm yet to see the good part. Hopefully it will happen soon for both of us. FX'd. :flower:


----------



## Beau Geste

Alrighty! Had my IUI this morning! 

I have a much better feeling about this cycle than last for some reason. IDK why!

DH and I drove separately because he had to go straight to work, so he got there a few minutes ahead of me. I talked to him as he came out of the "fun room" after he gave his sample and he felt pretty good about it.

Then I hung around studying a little bit for about an hour until they called me back. DH's numbers were okay. His count was 438 million (!) with 54% motile sperm, but only 15% forward progressing. BUT, that's ok because that's a little over 60 million super awesome sperm because his count is so high.

Last time I didn't feel a thing, literally, during the procedure. This time it definitely felt like a pap, very uncomfortable. I had a little cramping when it was all injected, too. Laid on the table for 15 minutes and then free to go!

We're supposed to BD tonight, too (we did yesterday and the day before). I go back in a week to check progesterone, and the following week for my bhCG.

I started using HPTs yesterday to "pee out" my trigger shot. It's strangely soothing to POAS every morning! And interesting to see what a BFP is supposed to look like!

FX and prayers for quaver and maz on their IUIs and the rest of you in the 2WW or beginning new cycles. Come on BFP!


----------



## missyt

Wow Beau Geste, everything sounds like it went just perfect! DH's numbers sound great! Best of luck to you in your 2WW!


----------



## Kaylakin

Hi all!
Can I join you?
This is my first cycle of IUI and clomid, TTC for 13 months with a mc last March. I had my first follicle tracking scan today on CD12. He saw a bunch of follicles in there, but he was going so fast I missed a little of what he said. I heard him recording them and saying there were ones at 14, 17, 20, and 24. I think there was even one more. I'm almost positive that the 24 mm one is a cyst that has been there for over a year that they are aware of.. I hope the other ones are big enough to mature? He told me to do the trigger shot tomorrow evening at 11pm then go for IUI on Monday morning (36 hours after the trigger). I'm excited but nervous. I am happy to be doing something proactive, but nervous because I know the odds are not great. I feel like it should work because I did get pg once, and there are no known reasons for our infertility....

It's so nice to come here and see others who are going through the very same thing right now! Good luck to everyone and hang in there..


----------



## Quaver

keyahopes said:


> Quaver, did you just have ur IUI today? fingers crossed!!!!

It's today (Saturday). Thanks.:flower:


Beau Geste said:


> DH's numbers were okay. His count was 438 million (!) with 54% motile sperm

That's amazing!:happydance:
My DH has done his sample, but he spilled some:blush:
His SA has always been bad, so :shrug: Last time, the doctor said his sample was 'disappointing'. He'll do the IUI anyway, but it probably won't work.

We'll see how this one went in 3 hrs...


> Last time I didn't feel a thing, literally, during the procedure. This time it definitely felt like a pap, very uncomfortable. I had a little cramping when it was all injected, too.

So it's not the same every time then:blush:
My last one was easy, and I was hoping I'm one of the lucky ones who is insensitive in that area:haha:


Kaylakin said:


> I heard him recording them and saying there were ones at 14, 17, 20, and 24. I think there was even one more.

Welcome Kaylakin:wave:
Follicles mature at around 20mm, so you should be fine:thumbup:

I'm like you, I did get pg once but mc'd.
But I do have know problems as well, a mild PCOS and DH's sperm (1% normal morphology, 22% motility).

Let's hope this IUI works:happydance:


----------



## littleturnip

Hi all, I'm new here. 

Well, not new to b&b... it's been 2 rollercoastered years :cry:

Started on the TTC forum, then passed to the pregancy forum, then to mc support, then to TTC after a loss, then to pregnancy again and to mc support again.
Never in my mind I thought I would end up on the AR forum...

My second mc was last july and I haven't recovered from it, especially because many of my friends have announced pregnancies since then. Man, this is so hard... my due date would have been next week, and I feel devastated...

I had my first IUI recently and I'm supposed to test on monday. I know I shouldn't have high hopes but how can you stop from hoping a little?

Anyway, good luck to all jan IUIs, please post any success stories, I really need to feel like it happens. And hugs to all of you :hugs2:, this is the hardest thing I've gone through in my life and I imagine for most of you too.


----------



## Quaver

Hi Littleturnip:hugs:
How are you feeling? Do you feel pg?
Fingers crossed for Monday:flower:


----------



## Quaver

Done my IUI:happydance:

Both follicles released, and DH's :spermy: was a lot better than the last IUI with 28 million post wash as opposed to 13 million last time:thumbup:


----------



## missyt

Kaylakin, welcome! You are in the right place. Folly sizes sound great! Best of luck.

Littleturnip, yes it does sound like a major rollercoaster ride. You really have been through a lot. FX'd for your BFP.

Quaver, DH's numbers sound great! That is still my frustration with my clinic. My DH's numbers postwash were 7 mill the first time then 8.6 mill the second time. We have taken break from IUI and DH has made some lifestyle changes to help up his numbers. I'm hoping to do another IUI in either March or April. The doc never gave us his number when we originally tested. I had to call to ask for them after I was left saying ????? after 2 failed IUI's. I'm just so frustrated because if we would've known, I know DH would've made changes right away. He wasn't exactly leading a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Quaver

missyt said:


> I'm just so frustrated because if we would've known, I know DH would've made changes right away. He wasn't exactly leading a healthy lifestyle.

DH's numbers were not great from his 1st SA (June 2010), so he's been taking vitamin E and multi-vits since then (he had been taking Pregnacare pre-conception for men since early last year). 

His 2nd SA (IUI Oct 2010) was even worse:haha:, so he's been prescribed Clomid 25mg to take every night. I think that may have done the trick:thumbup:

Also, unlike the 1st two SAs where he drank quite a bit the night before, and abstained for 2 1/2 days, he didn't drink this week, and he abstained for 6 days:thumbup:


----------



## littleturnip

Quaver,
I actually feel pregnant every month, so I've learned to ignore the symptoms... 

Does anyone know what the statistics are for IUI success?
everyone I talk to seems to think that it's a waste of time and the chances are really slim. When I asked my doctor he said it would increase my chances by 10%. I was really disappointed to hear that :(

I have a consultation for IVF scheduled but I figured in the meantime I would try IUI a couple of times.

I really don't think it happened this cycle though, I only produced 1 foll and another smaller one because they started with very low doses of clomid first. How many follicles do people produce usually?


----------



## hollyw79

littleturnip~ the success of IUI depends on what the issue is.. if you read just a general reference about it- it says 5-25%.. my doc told me about 40% as I had no issues- it was my Dh with a poor SA. I personally don't feel IUI is a waste of time bc it worked for me- and on the first try thankfully. When the sperm is washed- it is at an advantage- and then it is placed as close as it can be saving the sperm from having to travel - it definitely increases your chances. Now- with that being said- if IVF was similar in regards to cost and how invasive it is- I would definitely go straight to IVF- but that's not the case. IVF is a lot harder on your body and can be incredibly expensive. There definitely are cases where I think it IS a good thing to go straight to IVF- but again, just depends on why. 

I know for me- I made sure we BD'd EVERY day starting cd8 just in case I ovulated early.. as soon as I got my + opk- we BD'd that second- and then I went in for the IUI that following morning around 10-11am.. and then we BD'd later that night. I also took Clomid to help even though I ovulate fine- we cut out all drinking the last few months- both of us taking vitamins, and guaifenisin to hopefully help with CM. I do not take it for granted getting the BFP_ not a moment passes where I don't feel incredibly fortunate.. definitely try and be optimistic about it because even if the odds don't appear super high- it CAN happen! 

Beau Geste & Quaver- lots of BFP vibes for you! I hope the IUI works for you!! Lots of baby dust!


----------



## missyt

Quaver, I'm hoping that fact that he stopped drinking does the trick. He was smoking too, which he stopped. I just don't get it sometimes. It like you never know what the real issue is. His count isn't super low but its not as high as some that I've seen. His morphology was slightly below normal.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Hello all!! I hope everyone is having a great weekend so far :thumbup: So, I told my husband last night that I want to quit TTC. He actually agreed with me! I was kinda surprised. So, we aren't sure for how long, but for now we are going to stick with the ntnp approach. We both really feel like the romance and intimacy has disappeared out of our marriage, and that sucks. Especially since we haven't even been married for 3 years :nope: I am actually kinda excited about the break! Even if it is just for a few months. Love you ladies! I'll be keeping up with you all and am looking forward to seeing those BFP's :hugs: Thanks for all of your support! :hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Rdy2BaMom said:


> I told my husband last night that I want to quit TTC. He actually agreed with me! I was kinda surprised.

Have a relaxing time, and hope to see it doing the trick with your BFP announcement:wave:


----------



## littleturnip

Rdy2BaMom, I'm a little jealous that you're taking a break, I think it's the healthiest thing to do. If it wasn't cause I'm 36 and feel my time is really running out I'd do it too.

hollyw79, congrats on your BFP!

I'm in the "unexplained infertility" group. The first time I got pregnant without problem, but then it took forever to get preg again. all tests came out ok for both of us. then my doc discovered my mucus was hostile so I did the old baking soda trick and got preg right away.abut after my second mc I tried the baking soda again for 6 months and nothing... so it seems like there's something else going on...

both mc happened for chromosomal abnormalities and according to doctors unrelated to our genetics and just pure bad luck :(

Last year we did all the stuff, stopped drinking, took vitamins and supplements, etc.
But at this point I don't think that affects my outcome so I'm not depriving myself of anything I want anymore, and that makes TTC a tiny bit easier. 

Just took a test and got a BFN... going tomorrow for blood test but with very low expectations.


----------



## hollyw79

I'm sorry littleturnip... I know it's incredibly hard and such an emotional roller coaster. I do think you are right that you shouldn't necessarily deprive yourself of things when TTC... but at the same token~ those other things certainly CAN potentially help. I've never heard of using baking soda.. have you ever tried Guaifenisin to help with the CM?? And if your CM IS hostile- that is the perfect reason to have an IUI because it bypasses that. Best of luck and lots of :hugs:


----------



## Kaylakin

Quaver said:


> Done my IUI:happydance:
> 
> Both follicles released, and DH's :spermy: was a lot better than the last IUI with 28 million post wash as opposed to 13 million last time:thumbup:

Quaver, congrats on your IUI! Sounds like it went great! Good luck in the TWW! Do you have anything planned to keep your mind off things?

Littleturnip - I agree with you about the rollercoaster -- I'm so tired of it! Like you, the first time I got pg so easily (but then I MC'd) and now it's like nothing is working! 

Missy - thanks for the well wishes - I hope at least two follies release..we will see! What is your plan for what's coming up next?

I am going for my IUI tomorrow...I did the trigger last night so I'm set for tomorrow at 11AM. I can't help but second guess my FS, but I know he is on the ball. I kept thinking I would ovulate on my own before the trigger, but I did ask him this and he said he would check the bloodwork to see if that were the case, and if anything he would move the IUI to Sunday. Since all came back okay, I guess I wasn't set to ovulate imminently. The hardest thing about this thing is letting go of control and trusting the doc completely.... I just have to trust that he has done this a million times and knows what he's talking about...


----------



## funnybones87

Hi I had my first IUI today so now on the 2WW, wondering how you guys dealy with the wait.. and if there was any success stories for a little hope?


----------



## Kaylakin

Funnybones, congrats! I'm going tomorrow for my first IUI! How did it go? Did they say how many follicles, etc? 
After tomorrow I"ll be in the 2WW, and I'm planning to try to do something fun every day or every other day to pass the time and treat myself. So far, I've thought of going to see a movie or even getting a funny movie to watch every other day.. just something stupid and mindless. For after the IUI tomorrow, I've already planned on getting these buffalo wings which are the best from this place I love! Haha! What are you planning to do to pass the time?


----------



## missyt

Ready2bamom, that is great you are taking a break. Like littleturnip, if I weren't 36, I'd take a break too. I feel the same way about the romance and intimacy in our relationship. We used to have so much passion but now BDing is like a task to be completed.

Kaylakin, Best of luck on your IUI. I'm taking a break this month. I'm expected to O on Friday so I'm going to start doing an OPK on Tuesday. I needed to take a break from the meds. This will be my 2nd month taking a break. I'm not decided yet if I'll do it again next month or wait. FX'd for you.


----------



## Amb434

AF showed up today.. FINALLY. :haha: Now, to get started on a new medicated cycle. I'm pretty excited and definitely over my TTC "break". I won't lie, it was nice to be off the meds and not have appts every other day. I didn't really realize how crazy the meds make me. :haha: Soo, gonna call FS in the morning and he'll probably want to do a base u/s on CD3 then I'll get started on my Menopur injections.. joy! :) 

Welcome to all the new ladies!


----------



## missyt

Amb434 said:


> AF showed up today.. FINALLY. :haha: Now, to get started on a new medicated cycle. I'm pretty excited and definitely over my TTC "break". I won't lie, it was nice to be off the meds and not have appts every other day. I didn't really realize how crazy the meds make me. :haha: Soo, gonna call FS in the morning and he'll probably want to do a base u/s on CD3 then I'll get started on my Menopur injections.. joy! :)
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!

Amb, you sound like me. This is my 2nd month break from IUI. The meds definately made me crazy and scary. Same thing with all the appointments. My FS was an hour and a half away. Luckily I have an understanding boss. Best of luck to you this go round. :thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

Kaylakin said:


> Do you have anything planned to keep your mind off things?

Here in Singapore there's Chinese New Year from Thursday, so have DH to keep my mind off 2ww:thumbup:
As for the week after that, I'll think of something:flower:


> I am going for my IUI tomorrow...I did the trigger last night so I'm set for tomorrow at 11AM.

Good luck, and hope the doctor is right:happydance:


Amb434 said:


> AF showed up today.. FINALLY. :haha: Now, to get started on a new medicated cycle. I'm pretty excited and definitely over my TTC "break". I won't lie, it was nice to be off the meds and not have appts every other day. I didn't really realize how crazy the meds make me. :haha: Soo, gonna call FS in the morning and he'll probably want to do a base u/s on CD3 then I'll get started on my Menopur injections.. joy! :)
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!

Good luck!:flower:
I had a ttc break last cycle, Christmas and all:winkwink:


----------



## littleturnip

hollyw79, my CM is not thick (that's what the Guaifenisin is for), the problem is that it's too acidic and kills my DH sperm :( so the doctor had me do douches with baking soda (mixed in water) before BDing to change the PH of the "environment". It seems like it worked the first time around, but then it didn't work at all.


----------



## hollyw79

littleturnip~ that really stinks :( From what I Understand though- guaifensin DOES indeed thin out thick CM but it also helps promote production of sperm friendly egg white CM ... I've read that in quite a few places. Have you ever tried it?? I mean, it couldn't hurt.. pretty safe... lots of women have used it.. myself included.

Here is a link I found that talks about it... and guaifensin is good for sperm too.

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/what-is-hostile-cervical-mucus.html

Another way to fight hostile cervical mucus is by taking Robitussin. The active ingredient in Robitussin, guaifenesin, works to prevent the production of hostile cervical mucus and helps to promote the production of egg-white cervical mucus. You should take no more than the recommended dosage of this medication, and you should try to get the version of Robitussin that contains only guaifenesin as its active ingredient. This medication is also available in a pill form, but is generally only available like this through a prescription.


----------



## Doingit4us

Morning Ladies! Hi and welcome to all the newbies! I have been out of town so I didn't get on the computer. AF came a day late for me. I'm okay though. I started my third and final round of Clomid yesterday. I decided to take it days 3-7, instead of days 5-9. I don't think it's going to mess anything up. Hopefully, this will give my follicles more time to grow. I only had two last month and the dominate one was on my left. That's the side with no tube. I'm going to write a list of the symptoms I had last month and use it to keep me from symptom spotting this go round. It just seems like there is always something that happens one cycle that was different from the last and makes you think, "Hmmm, this could be it." Then I'm crushed when it ends up being nothing.


I'm off to read all of your posts from the last few days.


----------



## Quaver

:hugs:Doingit4us:hugs:


----------



## LP7

Hello all. I am new here and had my 1st IUI on 1/24. Today is one week. I am scared and really want this to work. I am nervous cause I had BW done today and got a call that I need to go on progesterone.


----------



## Kaylakin

Quaver said:


> Kaylakin said:
> 
> 
> Do you have anything planned to keep your mind off things?
> 
> Here in Singapore there's Chinese New Year from Thursday, so have DH to keep my mind off 2ww:thumbup:
> As for the week after that, I'll think of something:flower:
> 
> 
> I am going for my IUI tomorrow...I did the trigger last night so I'm set for tomorrow at 11AM.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck, and hope the doctor is right:happydance:
> 
> 
> Amb434 said:
> 
> 
> AF showed up today.. FINALLY. :haha: Now, to get started on a new medicated cycle. I'm pretty excited and definitely over my TTC "break". I won't lie, it was nice to be off the meds and not have appts every other day. I didn't really realize how crazy the meds make me. :haha: Soo, gonna call FS in the morning and he'll probably want to do a base u/s on CD3 then I'll get started on my Menopur injections.. joy! :)
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!:flower:
> I had a ttc break last cycle, Christmas and all:winkwink:Click to expand...


Quaver --Very cool about Chinese New Year -- that will pass the time for sure! Also, how did you know that you released two follicles? Did they do an u/s the day of your IUI? I didn't get one this morning (I had IUI at 11AM) and I didn't get to ask the doctor how they know when I ovulated. I feel like I ovulated last night, in which case I felt it would be too late for the IUI. I am so confused sometimes, and I ask some questions, then I don't ask all of them and leave feeling confused still. Does that ever happen to you?

Missy--Good idea taking a break. You have to do what you need to for yourself. Good luck with your cycle "au naturale" this month. You never know, it may be exactly what you need!


----------



## MiBebe

I just posted this on another thread but..

I just bought Fertiliaid and have been taking 3 a day until I start Clomid next week because the instructions tell me not to take any herbal remedies while on Clomid. I'm not sure if this is considered a prenatal vitamin. Does anybody know? I guess I'll ask my doctor next week. If I can't use it while I use clomid (its for the Clomid Challenge Test that will let my doctor's know if I'm a good candidate for IVF) I can stop for a week, then restart till I start my new meds to get ready for IVF.

ETA: Nevermind! I just found the answer on the company website. Here's the answer if anybody is interested:

_*Should I take FertilAid if I am using fertility drugs like clomid?*
The potent herbal/nutritional components of FertilAid (standardized extracts of vitex/chasteberry, red clover blossom, siberian ginseng, and gingko biloba ) have been carefully selected for their individual roles in promoting reproductive health and supporting hormonal balance. At recommended dosages, no adverse reactions with other food or drugs are known, though there are possible exceptions in the case of fertility drugs like Clomid. Do not take FertilAid if you are using clomid or other fertility drugs._


----------



## littleturnip

LP7, don't worry, they give you progesterone to make sure your levels are high enough to support a pregnancy if it happens. they gave me progesterone on my second week after the IUI too. those meds really mess me up though... make me REALLY depressed.

hollyw79, I did take guaifensin a couple of cycles along with the baking soda douche. When you do IUI you're bypassing the CM though so there's no need for that now.


----------



## missyt

Doingit4us, I'm sorry about AF. And yes, you are right about one cycle being different from the previous one. I always notice something different.

LP7, being on proestrogene is a good thing. It actually helps to prevent early miscarriage. Don't worry and welcome.


----------



## Quaver

LP7 said:


> Hello all. I am new here and had my 1st IUI on 1/24. Today is one week. I am scared and really want this to work. I am nervous cause I had BW done today and got a call that I need to go on progesterone.

It's great that you are getting progesterone, as others have said, it'll prevent mc:thumbup:


Kaylakin said:


> Also, how did you know that you released two follicles? Did they do an u/s the day of your IUI? I didn't get one this morning (I had IUI at 11AM) and I didn't get to ask the doctor how they know when I ovulated. I feel like I ovulated last night, in which case I felt it would be too late for the IUI. I am so confused sometimes, and I ask some questions, then I don't ask all of them and leave feeling confused still. Does that ever happen to you?

He did an u/s few days before the IUI, and found 2 big follicles. On the day of the IUI, he did another scan and the follicles are gone. He said it was released few hours ago. He said it's good timing:thumbup:

For IUI, egg needs to be in the fallopian tube already, as the treated :spermy: can't live so long.

I get confused at the doctors too, and as soon as I get home, I'm on Google:haha:


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us, I'm sending you some hugs


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girls. :flower:

Had my base u/s this morning and both ovaries are ready to go. I start my Menopur 150iu tonight and go back in for an u/s on Saturday to see how well I'm responding. Let's hope this will be the last time I have to poke myself with needles! :haha:


----------



## keyahopes

Amb434 said:


> Hey Girls. :flower:
> 
> Had my base u/s this morning and both ovaries are ready to go. I start my Menopur 150iu tonight and go back in for an u/s on Saturday to see how well I'm responding. Let's hope this will be the last time I have to poke myself with needles! :haha:

Good luck Amb. everything crossed for you..


----------



## mazh

Hi all,

Apologies for not posting sooner.

Had my IUI on Fri 28th, wasnt as bad as i thought it would be. I spoke to my aunt thurs evening as she has been through IUI 3x but going back about 15 years, unfortunately nothing happened so was advised not to carry on, she could have had IVF but decided not to. Instead they went into fostering/adoption and respite care. Now they have one adopted boy, have 2 foster boys and look after a girl (well young lady of 20 now) who has cerebal palsy, a few times a week. :happydance:

Wasnt told about hubbys :spermy: and I didnt ask, all what was said that it was a good sample but they didnt like being washed or placed on a thin piece of glass, thought that was quite funny, which was probably why i couldnt stop giggling. At least it took my mind off the procedure.

Got up Saturday and felt down, had a :cry: but after awhile i was fine.

Still keep getting twinges, on left and right side, not sure if it is anything or not but if it continues will phone the clinic up and see what they say.

Work have been real good, i am on light duties, as a just-in-case but i can take leave if i feel i need to, will have to see how it goes.

How is everyone else feeling? those that have had the IUI or getting prepared for IUI?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AG75

Am I too late to join here? I finally just got a positive OPK and am going in for my IUI tomorrow. I'm so excited, this is my frist IUI and first cycle on Comid. I'm really hopeful that one of these is going to work for me.


----------



## littleturnip

so it is confirmed by the doctor: the IUI didn't work, expecting to get AF any moment :(

had a consultation for IVF yesterday and we decided to start that next month. We feel that at this point we really need to be aggressive to maximize our chances, or it might never happen. It's already been 2 years, so it looks like I need the extra help.

the doctor thinks that I have a low ovarian reserve, which I wasn't ready to hear and made me cry like a baby at the clinic in front of all the nurses...

oh well... good luck to all, I hope it works for you, moving to the IVF forum


----------



## Amb434

littleturnip, I'm so sorry. :hugs: I understand the frustration. IVF seems to have a very good success rate, so I hope everything goes well for you. Please come back and keep us updated. Good luck, sweetie. :hugs:

mazh, so glad your IUI went well! Here's hoping the 2WW doesn't drive you TOO bonkers. :haha: Keep an eye on those symptoms and try to relax. :flower:

Welcome, AG! Never too late to join. :) Good luck on your IUI, how exciting! Hopefully, it'll be the only one you'll have to do. Did you respond well to the Clomid?

Hugs, ladies. x


----------



## Quaver

mazh said:


> Still keep getting twinges, on left and right side, not sure if it is anything or not but if it continues will phone the clinic up and see what they say.

Glad your IUI went fine:flower:
Mine went fine as well (on 29th), so am just trying to keep my mind off ttc.

Because of the hcg shot my boobs are hurting, same as last time (IUI #1).
Apart from that, no symptoms. I need to get the hcg out of my system before symptom spotting:winkwink:


AG75 said:


> Am I too late to join here? I finally just got a positive OPK and am going in for my IUI tomorrow. I'm so excited, this is my frist IUI and first cycle on Comid. I'm really hopeful that one of these is going to work for me.

Welcome AG75:wave:
Good luck on your IUI tomorrow:happydance:
Make sure you relax that area:winkwink:
:dust:


littleturnip said:


> so it is confirmed by the doctor: the IUI didn't work, expecting to get AF any moment :(

:hugs:


> had a consultation for IVF yesterday and we decided to start that next month.

IVF has much better odds, I really wish I could do that soon. All I want is a baby:baby:


----------



## missyt

Amb, everything sounds great for you. Good luck on Saturday.

Mazh, I hope everything works out as planned. Keep us posted.

Littleturnip, sorry about your news. I really hope IVF is the answer for you. Keep us posted.

Welcome, AG75.


----------



## Beau Geste

Hey mazh! 

We had our IUIs on the same day :)

I'm still feeling twinges too... kind of crampy like pre-AF cramps. I didn't have them for the 1st IUI, so maybe this is a positive thing, IDK.

I'm still busy testing out my hCG shot, and it's getting lighter. 

:)


----------



## Quaver

Beau Geste said:


> I'm still busy testing out my hCG shot, and it's getting lighter.

How much hcg did you get?
I got 5000iu. I may start testing at around 7dpiui to see if it's gone or not.


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi Girls, 
Im new to all this, so I hope you maybe able to help me out?
I had IUI with injectables in Jan and I am currently in my 2ww, I don't feel any different really or anything unusual, do you think this is a bad thing? I suppose it has only been 5 days. 
I wish you all the best of luck and lots of baby dust x x


----------



## Beau Geste

Quaver said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> I'm still busy testing out my hCG shot, and it's getting lighter.
> 
> How much hcg did you get?
> I got 5000iu. I may start testing at around 7dpiui to see if it's gone or not.Click to expand...

I got 10000iu.

I started testing the day after the shot so I know for sure when it's gone.


----------



## missyt

Welcome, TTC.


----------



## Quaver

Beau Geste said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> I'm still busy testing out my hCG shot, and it's getting lighter.
> 
> How much hcg did you get?
> I got 5000iu. I may start testing at around 7dpiui to see if it's gone or not.Click to expand...
> 
> I got 10000iu.
> 
> I started testing the day after the shot so I know for sure when it's gone.Click to expand...

Good idea, I may start testing soon so that I won't think it is a real bfp:flower:


TTC With PCOS said:


> I had IUI with injectables in Jan and I am currently in my 2ww, I don't feel any different really or anything unusual, do you think this is a bad thing? I suppose it has only been 5 days.
> I wish you all the best of luck and lots of baby dust x x

I don't know. I guess it's different from person to person.
In my case, on my both IUIs, I had seriously tender nipples, and some light cramping, but it usually fades in a week (when hcg is gone).

Some are more lucky like you:thumbup:


----------



## hollyw79

TTC With PCOS~ I didn't really feel much honestly until 8DPIUI-(I didn't use injectables as a side note- just clomid with IUI) I felt very light lower cramping and tired... just "off" - 9DPIUI I was EXHAUSTED and cramping more- and pretty much after that just felt tired and was peeing in the middle of the night .. I didn't feel anything else until about a week after I got the BFP- then I started feeling the sore boobs and queaziness. I wouldn't be worried if you're not feeling much right now- it's way too soon. BFP VIBES for ya!!!! :dust:


----------



## Quaver

hollyw79 said:


> TTC With PCOS~ I didn't really feel much honestly until 8DPIUI-(I didn't use injectables as a side note- just clomid with IUI) I felt very light lower cramping and tired... just "off" - 9DPIUI I was EXHAUSTED and cramping more- and pretty much after that just felt tired and was peeing in the middle of the night .. I didn't feel anything else until about a week after I got the BFP- then I started feeling the sore boobs and queaziness. I wouldn't be worried if you're not feeling much right now- it's way too soon. BFP VIBES for ya!!!! :dust:

Did you get hcg injection too?


----------



## jappygirl76

hollyw79 said:


> TTC With PCOS~ I didn't really feel much honestly until 8DPIUI-(I didn't use injectables as a side note- just clomid with IUI) I felt very light lower cramping and tired... just "off" - 9DPIUI I was EXHAUSTED and cramping more- and pretty much after that just felt tired and was peeing in the middle of the night .. I didn't feel anything else until about a week after I got the BFP- then I started feeling the sore boobs and queaziness. I wouldn't be worried if you're not feeling much right now- it's way too soon. BFP VIBES for ya!!!! :dust:

Congrats HollyW!!

I will be doing my first IUI probably Friday and Saturday 2/4/11 and 2/5/11, with the trigger being *hopefully* tomorrow evening. 

Just out of curiosity how long had you been TTC before you did the IUI?

Again, congrats, and many wishes of a happy and healthy 9 months!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Amb434

TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi Girls,
> Im new to all this, so I hope you maybe able to help me out?
> I had IUI with injectables in Jan and I am currently in my 2ww, I don't feel any different really or anything unusual, do you think this is a bad thing? I suppose it has only been 5 days.
> I wish you all the best of luck and lots of baby dust x x

Welcome TTC! You and I are in the same boat. Clomid never worked for me, my body just didn't respond to it. I had my first injectable (Menopur) and IUI cycle in December. I also did an HCG trigger and took progesterone suppositories after my IUI. I was having every symptom in the book.. breast tenderness, twinges/cramping around my ovaries, nausea, etc. I just knew I was pregnant. You can imagine my disappointment when AF showed. :dohh: So, you just never really know, no symptoms may be a good thing. :shrug: Just try to relax and find things to keep your mind busy. Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## hollyw79

Quaver~ No.. no hcg injection. I pretty much was given Clomid- and came back for the IUI about 2 weeks later.. I didn't have anything else done. FX'd for you!! 

jappygirl76~ thanks for the congrats! :) My DH and I (THANKFULLY) were not trying long. We were not using protection starting in July/August... a few months before our wedding- we got married the beginning of October. We went in November for just a check up to make sure everything was okay instead of really trying for a year and then finding out there might be an issue. I am *SO* glad we were proactive. Gratefully everything came back find on my end but my DH's SA came back pretty bad. Knowing there was an issue- my doc didn't say "hey, keep trying and come back" .. and the IUI worked on the first try.. All in all- I'd say a total of 6 months. I feel beyond blessed that it worked like it did. Best of luck on your IUI!


----------



## AG75

Well I had my IUI this morning, everything seemed to go well. Sperm was all good. I only took Clomid so I don't know much about what was really going on in terms of follicles and hormones. But I know I am getting strong O sensations that I've never had before. I feel like a heavyness in my ovaries (maybe that's crazy but it feels like that) and I'm getting twinges. I don't think I've actuallyed O'ed just yet but hopefully this evening it will happen. That would be perfect timing if it did. 
On a side note giving the sample was really weird. They had this room with a couch etc and it was nice, but the freakin' door didn't lock and you could hear people chatting just outside the door. It totally freaked both of us out and made it totally stressful. But we got through it, phew. But seriously why make people go in to a room to do that kind of thing and not put a lock on the door? Gah.


----------



## navywife04

hey ladies! I'm new to the boat as well. I'm 6dpiui, my very first one! My scan showed I had 5 follicles, two 25's, one 23, 13, 12... I believe this was my first time ever ovulating because I actually had cramps 36 hours after the trigger shot! Our infertility is still unexplained so I'm hoping for some good news! I can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## Beau Geste

TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi Girls,
> Im new to all this, so I hope you maybe able to help me out?
> I had IUI with injectables in Jan and I am currently in my 2ww, I don't feel any different really or anything unusual, do you think this is a bad thing? I suppose it has only been 5 days.
> I wish you all the best of luck and lots of baby dust x x

I used an hCG trigger shot this time around (2nd IUI - first was clomid only), so I can't say for sure what a complete injectible regimen is like.

I know my nipples are very sensitive since I've had the hCG in my system, and my abdomen has swollen a little - probably from hyperstimulating the ovaries.

I've had mild cramping on and off since my hCG shot, too, which was 7 days ago. Although, this could actually be ovarian pain I'm feeling if my ovaries were hyperstimulated. I know my O was very, very painful and it felt the same last month - painful. Normally, without meds, there's a little pain but nothing worse than bumping your hip on something and getting a small bruise. With my IUI's my O has felt like (sorry for the TMI) being extremely constipated and backed up. Since I'm very regular with my bathroom habits, I know it wasn't actually that.

The first cycle I was at a friend's house talking to them in their kitchen and it hit like a Mack truck and lasted ~ 10-20 minutes. This last time it was in the middle of the night and woke me from a sound sleep. I had to take 4 Tylenol and a hot bath and try to sleep while it lasted ~ 30 minutes.


----------



## Beau Geste

navywife04 said:


> hey ladies! I'm new to the boat as well. I'm 6dpiui, my very first one! My scan showed I had 5 follicles, two 25's, one 23, 13, 12... I believe this was my first time ever ovulating because I actually had cramps 36 hours after the trigger shot! Our infertility is still unexplained so I'm hoping for some good news! I can't wait to meet you all!

Welcome! Good luck! Your timing is right on with several of us!


----------



## Beau Geste

AG75 said:


> Well I had my IUI this morning, everything seemed to go well. Sperm was all good. I only took Clomid so I don't know much about what was really going on in terms of follicles and hormones. But I know I am getting strong O sensations that I've never had before. I feel like a heavyness in my ovaries (maybe that's crazy but it feels like that) and I'm getting twinges. I don't think I've actuallyed O'ed just yet but hopefully this evening it will happen. That would be perfect timing if it did.
> On a side note giving the sample was really weird. They had this room with a couch etc and it was nice, but the freakin' door didn't lock and you could hear people chatting just outside the door. It totally freaked both of us out and made it totally stressful. But we got through it, phew. But seriously why make people go in to a room to do that kind of thing and not put a lock on the door? Gah.

Good luck!

That happened to my DH when he went the first time to do a SA at the hospital. They sent him to a bathroom that didn't lock and there were a couple guys outside the door talking about guy stuff. Not exactly a turn-on!

Thankfully the RE has a little "man-cave" with a lockable door and smut :haha:


----------



## zucchini

Hi everyone I just posted on the Feb IUI thread but would like to hang out here too! I am in my second cycle of clomid and IUI, and just had the first IUI this morning. Going in tomorrow morning as well. This month I also had an HSG scan (showed left tube blocked, boooo!) so I have my hopes up for a :bfp: because they say the scan itself can help sometimes.
Since I have 3 follies on the left and one on the right, my doctor told me this morning that I'd be cramping by tonight. To quote, 'It's going to feel like the Fourth of July in there!'. And now it does. So I'm going to bed with a nice hot cup of tea and some Advil.
Nice to meet you all, good luck everyone!
:dust:


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi everyone, 
Thank you so much for all your replies! It's just so nice to know I'm not alone in all this and others are going through the same as me. 
Congratulations Holly I really hope I'm the same as you! 
Last night I was getting lower backache but I just dismissed it as we went for a long walk with the dog. 
Finger crossed girly's! 
Baby dust to you all x x


----------



## zucchini

Woke up at 6.00 this morning, I guess I must be excited about the second IUI today. Have to go and wake up hubby to give me the stuff so I can take it to the hospital... wish us luck today!


----------



## Quaver

Good luck Zucchini!:happydance:

I had sleepless nights on both IUIs, I also have jet lag this time, so my temps are unreliable...


----------



## PR&TR13

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! Fariy dust to all!!! Hope you all get your BFP soon!!!! I'm not going to say that I hope your not on here long cause I hope that you still stick around to give others the support we know we all need during this time :)

Holly waiting to see how your 1st doc appointment went?!?!?!?! I'm excited to hear if you got to see that little one!!!!


----------



## missyt

Welcome, Navywife!

Good luck, Zuccini!


----------



## AG75

Good luck today zucchini!


----------



## jappygirl76

Good luck Zucchini, let us know how you are doing!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## zucchini

Wow, you guys are great! Thanks for all the good wishes. I managed to get the sperm to the hospital in time this morning - we live an hour away so I was worried! The IUI went smoothly and I had some good news: I found out I have TWO follies on the right, which is the side with the open tube :happydance:
The other day when I had my ultrasound the doctor said there were two, but that one was too small to take notice of. Well I guess it must have grown, because I ovulated last night and two came out of the right side!
Pretty happy and feeling hopeful... good luck to everyone else with IUI this cycle! I'm so glad this thread exists :flower:


----------



## AG75

so does that mean you will release 2 eggs? That's awesome.
My temp didn't go up up much at all this morning which has me a bit worried that I didn't O yet which means I did the IUI too early. I've read the washed sperm can only live 6-12 hours. But other websites say 24. But my temps tend to do this slow crawl up, so I'm gonna stay positive and just hope it happened and it's on the climb tomorrow.


----------



## scrystal

Hi all,

Looks like there are lots of new ladies here since I last posted.

I am happy to report that I broke down and tested this morning (12 DPO) and saw the word "Pregnant" on the CB digital test. I didn't believe it (my BBT has been all over the place), so I ran out and bought more tests just to make sure: an EPT and FRER and both BFPs! Funny enough, the line was actually darker on the EPT even though FRER seems to have the best reputation.

Gonna wait til Monday to call the doc...it doesn't really seem real until AF doesn't show.

FX'd for more BFPs!


----------



## hollyw79

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

scrystal~ That is *AWESOME*** I'm so happy for you! Congrats!!!!


----------



## jappygirl76

scrystal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looks like there are lots of new ladies here since I last posted.
> 
> I am happy to report that I broke down and tested this morning (12 DPO) and saw the word "Pregnant" on the CB digital test. I didn't believe it (my BBT has been all over the place), so I ran out and bought more tests just to make sure: an EPT and FRER and both BFPs! Funny enough, the line was actually darker on the EPT even though FRER seems to have the best reputation.
> 
> Gonna wait til Monday to call the doc...it doesn't really seem real until AF doesn't show.
> 
> FX'd for more BFPs!

That is great news, Congratulations!!!


----------



## PR&TR13

scrystal - CONGRATS!!!!! How exciting!!!!!
Wishing a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!


----------



## missyt

Zucchini, I live 1 - 1.5 hours away from my clinic so I know EXACTLY how you feel. When I had to bring DH's sample up I was freaking out about getting stuck in traffic. The 2nd time he went and gave a sample right in the office. Best of luck and great news on the two follies.

Scrystal, Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amb434

Congrats, Scrystal!! Awesome news!!


----------



## Kaylakin

navywife04 said:


> hey ladies! I'm new to the boat as well. I'm 6dpiui, my very first one! My scan showed I had 5 follicles, two 25's, one 23, 13, 12... I believe this was my first time ever ovulating because I actually had cramps 36 hours after the trigger shot! Our infertility is still unexplained so I'm hoping for some good news! I can't wait to meet you all!

Welcome and good luck! Sounds like you have a good number of follicles..do you usually not ovulate? If it just a question of ovulation, hopefully it won't take you very long at all...good luck!


----------



## Kaylakin

Congrats zucchini! I hope we have more of that luck to go around! I'm only 3dpiui and this 2ww is dragging so bad!!! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Quaver

zucchini said:


> I ovulated last night and two came out of the right side!
> Pretty happy and feeling hopeful... good luck to everyone else with IUI this cycle! I'm so glad this thread exists :flower:

Sounds great! Good luck!:dust:


scrystal said:


> I am happy to report that I broke down and tested this morning (12 DPO) and saw the word "Pregnant" on the CB digital test.

Congratulations!!! :wohoo:


----------



## AG75

Congrats scrystal, that's fantastic! Was this your first IUI? Were you on injectibles?


----------



## zucchini

Congratulations scrystal!
Soooo... now the tww begins!


----------



## MiBebe

scrystal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Looks like there are lots of new ladies here since I last posted.
> 
> I am happy to report that I broke down and tested this morning (12 DPO) and saw the word "Pregnant" on the CB digital test. I didn't believe it (my BBT has been all over the place), so I ran out and bought more tests just to make sure: an EPT and FRER and both BFPs! Funny enough, the line was actually darker on the EPT even though FRER seems to have the best reputation.
> 
> Gonna wait til Monday to call the doc...it doesn't really seem real until AF doesn't show.
> 
> FX'd for more BFPs!

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Beau Geste

Congrats, scrystal!

My bHCG trigger shot is out of my system now. I had a clean $ tree and FRER test this morning.

Now begins the worst part of the 2WW.


----------



## AG75

This is the worst for me, the 2WW. I just want to test like every day and then I dissapoint myself. I'm going to try to hold off on testing until at least 10dpo


----------



## Beau Geste

Had my 7dpo progesterone draw today, and it was a little low - 11.7 and my RE wants to see it at least 15 at this point.

So I will start taking my crinone gel tonight. Who knows, but this could be some sort of roundabout "answer" to unexplained fertility and a semi-short LP.


----------



## Kaylakin

congrats scrystal!


----------



## Kaylakin

Beau Geste said:


> Had my 7dpo progesterone draw today, and it was a little low - 11.7 and my RE wants to see it at least 15 at this point.
> 
> So I will start taking my crinone gel tonight. Who knows, but this could be some sort of roundabout "answer" to unexplained fertility and a semi-short LP.

Beau Geste,
What exactly does the 7piui progesterone draw tell you? Does it just confirm ovulation? And if it is a little low, your doc starts you on progesterone supplement? The nurse practitioner at the office said that they like to see it at least above 10, but after that it doesn't mean much, like whether it is 11 vs 20, it doesn't tell you much at that point. I found it confusing and I wondered why they even draw it at all in that case..


----------



## Quaver

Beau Geste said:


> Had my 7dpo progesterone draw today, and it was a little low - 11.7 and my RE wants to see it at least 15 at this point.

I've never ever had one of those day 21 tests:blush:
Perhaps I'll ask them next time.


----------



## Beau Geste

Kaylakin said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> Had my 7dpo progesterone draw today, and it was a little low - 11.7 and my RE wants to see it at least 15 at this point.
> 
> So I will start taking my crinone gel tonight. Who knows, but this could be some sort of roundabout "answer" to unexplained fertility and a semi-short LP.
> 
> Beau Geste,
> What exactly does the 7piui progesterone draw tell you? Does it just confirm ovulation? And if it is a little low, your doc starts you on progesterone supplement? The nurse practitioner at the office said that they like to see it at least above 10, but after that it doesn't mean much, like whether it is 11 vs 20, it doesn't tell you much at that point. I found it confusing and I wondered why they even draw it at all in that case..Click to expand...

It tells you if you ovulated and the likelihood of your endometrial lining being mature enough to accept a fertilized egg for implantation. The guidelines tend to be above 10 for an unmedicated cycle and above 15 for a medicated cycle. Mine was medicated.

It's a bit of a controversial topic in reproductive medicine. More conservative docs will take care to see the P4 level at 10 or 15, depending on meds/no meds. Other docs will wait to see if a pregnancy "takes" and then prescribe progesterone if the P4 levels don't go up naturally. It's also a less invasive way to identify a luteal phase defect (rather than endometrial biopsy - twice!). If P4 numbers are consistently low, it can indicate LPD - a common (treatable) cause for infertility.


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi everyone, 
Hope your all doing ok? 
Just a quick question has anyone experienced implantation spotting? Tonight I had a very small & light brown discharge. I'm on day 8 after IUI and I've also noticed my boobs have grown & my nipples have got darker. 
Anyone had these symptoms? 
I hope your BFP's are all coming soon 
Baby dust sent your way x x


----------



## Amb434

TTC - From what I understand and read, implantation blood is usually a very light pink color, as it is new blood from the little one snuggling in. Brown blood normally means it's old blood. :shrug: Not exactly sure, though, so don't give up just yet! It's still very early. Good luck!

So, I went in for an u/s this morning (CD7) and I've got a couple of follies growing. Biggest ones were a 9 and an 11. Lots of little follies at 8. My E2 is at 64. I'll be going back in Monday morning. Things are progressing much faster than my last medicated cycle. :thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi everyone,
> Hope your all doing ok?
> Just a quick question has anyone experienced implantation spotting? Tonight I had a very small & light brown discharge. I'm on day 8 after IUI and I've also noticed my boobs have grown & my nipples have got darker.
> Anyone had these symptoms?

I'm a day behind you (IUI 29th), but the trigger date is the same as you (27th).
My boobs have grown, and is darker but it happened on my last IUI (failed) as well:blush: It started to fade by 8dpiui last time, and was gone by 11dpiui. I think it's the hcg that caused it. Hcg cleared by 8 days post hct trigger.

As for implantation, it can be brown, as well as red/pink:happydance:
Good luck!

:dust:


----------



## zucchini

Hi TTC with PCOS, when I had my daughter I had implantation spotting, and it was brown - then bright red on day 13, i thought it was AF for sure :haha:
Maybe everyone is different. Hope it was implantation for you!!!


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi Everyone, thanks for your help. I still have hope I guess I should just wait & see! 
Baby dust to you all x


----------



## FarmersWife01

Hi everyone,:hi: I've just newly joined up to this forum so still finding my way around! Me and my husband have recently been referred to our local fertility clinic and it looks like we're going to get IUI treatment. We've had a sperm test done and there are loads of little swimmers :spermy: but it seems that they are sticking together which is obviously why they've not been making it anywhere fast! He's had a couple of hernia operations in the past which apparently can cause this damage, pity nobody warned us of this at the time!

I've had loads of blood tests done, the last one came back to say that I had a slightly overactive thyroid, but apparently that can fluctuate (?) so I've had to have more tests done to see whether it needs to be treated. 
Next step is to have a fallopian tube test, which they are going to do with dye on 3rd March. 
Things seemed to be moving quite quickly initially, it was only 2 weeks from seeing the doctor to getting the first appt with the clinic, but now it seems to be dragging, we just want to get started with the treatment! 
We've been TTC for over 2 years now with no joy, so hopefully this treatment will work for us and we'll get what we've been wishing for!:baby:


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi Farmerswife, 
Sorry to hear about your problems hope the can help you both and you get you BFP soon! 
I have PCOS and I know how you feel with the waiting may 2009 we started TTC because I knew I had PCOS I went to my doctor in august and had my tube test with dye in November! However here we are Jan 2010 and only just started our 1st IUI! 
Unfortunatly unless you are extremely lucky it is going to be a long process. 
We are her to give you support so keep us updated! 
I wish you lots of baby dust and hope you are lucky & get you BFP soon x x


----------



## Quaver

FarmersWife01 said:


> there are loads of little swimmers :spermy: but it seems that they are sticking together which is obviously why they've not been making it anywhere fast!

IUI will bypass this, so would be ideal:thumbup:
Good thing his count is great:happydance:


----------



## Beau Geste

10 dpo.... BFN

Gah! I was so hopeful this cycle :(


----------



## mazh

Beau Geste said:


> 10 dpo.... BFN
> 
> Gah! I was so hopeful this cycle :(


Oh hun, so sorry to hear that but isnt it still too early to test?

I have put off testing til the weekend....i dont want to do it whilst hubby is away for a few days. I have no symptoms apart from nausea first thing but could be anything so feeling quite doubtful myself.

sending lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Beau Geste said:


> 10 dpo.... BFN
> 
> Gah! I was so hopeful this cycle :(

You are still too early:flower:
I haven't tested, FF says I'm 10DPO, but I'm only 9dpiui.

Good luck to all of us:dust:


----------



## keyahopes

Hey ladies, I had my second IUI yesterday. Anyone had theirs around this time? I ovulated on day 18 last cycle and day 11 this cycle - i am convinced my body is taking me for a ride.


----------



## Quaver

keyahopes said:


> Hey ladies, I had my second IUI yesterday. Anyone had theirs around this time? I ovulated on day 18 last cycle and day 11 this cycle - i am convinced my body is taking me for a ride.

It's great you ov'd early!:happydance: 
Less time to wait for that BFP:thumbup:

Good luck!:dust:


----------



## Beau Geste

Thanks guys for the encouragement :)

My luteal phase is short - 11-12 days tops, so I'm not so sure how this is going to work out. I'm taking progesterone supplements just in case, but we'll see.

I still have a few days for things to go my way.


----------



## AG75

Is there a specific reason you are taking the progesterone supps or just to give yourself a general boost? 

Ok this may be TMI and of course I'm in the totally crazy symptom spotting 2WW, but I'm getting creamy CM that I've never gotten before in this part of my cycle. And my nipples are super sore. Is it possible that Clomid is causing this or dare I hope for more?


----------



## jappygirl76

AG75 said:


> Is there a specific reason you are taking the progesterone supps or just to give yourself a general boost?
> 
> Ok this may be TMI and of course I'm in the totally crazy symptom spotting 2WW, but I'm getting creamy CM that I've never gotten before in this part of my cycle. And my nipples are super sore. Is it possible that Clomid is causing this or dare I hope for more?

Hey there AGE75,

How many dpIUI are you? Could be a good thing!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Beau Geste

AG75 said:


> Is there a specific reason you are taking the progesterone supps or just to give yourself a general boost?

Hey AG, my 7dpo P4 levels were lower than my RE wanted, so I'm taking progesterone supps for that.


----------



## Quaver

AG75 said:


> Ok this may be TMI and of course I'm in the totally crazy symptom spotting 2WW, but I'm getting creamy CM that I've never gotten before in this part of my cycle. And my nipples are super sore. Is it possible that Clomid is causing this or dare I hope for more?

There's a slight estrogen surge after ov which can cause creamy cm. I usually have that at around 5DPO for few days.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/HelpCenter/FFBook/Hormones.gif


----------



## MiBebe

Waiting for my period and for the first time I'm 2 days late. I haven't taken any fertility drugs since December. Did anybody here take a break from IUI and it took a while to get your period again? I hope not because I'm trying to do the CCT and I need Aunt Flow to come already! LOL The one time I need her to come and she doesn't show up. Last test was taken last Friday and it was negative.


----------



## Quaver

MiBebe said:


> Waiting for my period and for the first time I'm 2 days late. I haven't taken any fertility drugs since December. Did anybody here take a break from IUI and it took a while to get your period again? I hope not because I'm trying to do the CCT and I need Aunt Flow to come already! LOL The one time I need her to come and she doesn't show up. Last test was taken last Friday and it was negative.

Is your cycles usually regular?
Mine was always irregular, so when I took a break, it went back to my usual long cycle. Do you know when ov'd?


----------



## AG75

jappygirl76 said:


> AG75 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a specific reason you are taking the progesterone supps or just to give yourself a general boost?
> 
> Ok this may be TMI and of course I'm in the totally crazy symptom spotting 2WW, but I'm getting creamy CM that I've never gotten before in this part of my cycle. And my nipples are super sore. Is it possible that Clomid is causing this or dare I hope for more?
> 
> Hey there AGE75,
> 
> How many dpIUI are you? Could be a good thing!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

I am now 6dpiui. I normally don't get this in my regular cycles, so it's making me wonder, but I'm trying to keep my obessiveness in check :)


----------



## jappygirl76

AG75 said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AG75 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a specific reason you are taking the progesterone supps or just to give yourself a general boost?
> 
> Ok this may be TMI and of course I'm in the totally crazy symptom spotting 2WW, but I'm getting creamy CM that I've never gotten before in this part of my cycle. And my nipples are super sore. Is it possible that Clomid is causing this or dare I hope for more?
> 
> Hey there AGE75,
> 
> How many dpIUI are you? Could be a good thing!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I am now 6dpiui. I normally don't get this in my regular cycles, so it's making me wonder, but I'm trying to keep my obessiveness in check :)Click to expand...

Good luck with that :hugs:!! I figure that I am now 4 dpiui, and 3 dpo, and I am already trying to figure out if I can test on Valentine's day, and I will only be about 10 dpo, LOL!!! I am going to stop now and hopefully everything that is going on with you is all signs that things are going in the right direction. Keep us updated!!!

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> Good luck with that :hugs:!! I figure that I am now 4 dpiui, and 3 dpo, and I am already trying to figure out if I can test on Valentine's day, and I will only be about 10 dpo, LOL!!! I am going to stop now and hopefully everything that is going on with you is all signs that things are going in the right direction. Keep us updated!!!
> 
> :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Good luck!:dust:


----------



## AG75

Good luck to you too, hopefully you get that BFP at 10 days past!!


----------



## AG75

Today is my birthday, but I deliberatly did not test this morning because it's really still too early, and if I got that BFN I would feel the dissapointment even though I know logically it might not mean anything. So I'm sticking with a hopeful vibe today :)


----------



## FarmersWife01

Hi everyone! :howdy:
Sorry not to thank you all for making me feel welcome sooner, it's been one of those weekends and I'm only just getting caught up on the goings on. 
I'm still waiting for the fertility unit to get back in touch with me to let me know about the latest blood tests (to check my thyroid levels), its so frustrating when they don't respond to answer phone messages :telephone:. I know they're busy, but at least then I'd know what's happening.
Now just on the big count down to the tube test! The glamour of it all!!


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi Girls, 
Today was a sad day, discharge brown, pink and now red! ;((
I guess this is my period (its not heavy at all) but contacted barts and they said to still wait until Friday and go a pregnancy test. I just don't see the point :(
Hope your all doing a bit better than me today.
X x x


----------



## AG75

When was your period due?


----------



## missyt

TTCwPCOS, I'm so sorry AF came. Maybe it isn't AF though. You should definately wait to test.

So this is my 2WW with no IUI this cycle. I'm still trying to decide if I want to do it next cycle again or take another break. AF is due on the 18th so we'll see.


----------



## Doingit4us

Hi Ladies! I am finally getting ready for my third and final IUI tomorrow. I have 3 follies on my right (21, 15 & 15) and 3 on my left (19, 17, 16). I'm so happy that the dominate one is on my right side this cycle. My dh and I have did the deed every day for the last three days. We will again tonight and tomorrow. I had my HCG at 0840 this morning, which means I should ovulate around 8:40 tomorrow night. My IUI is scheduled for 1:00 tomorrow. The timing is so much better this cycle. I am at my breaking point with ttc. Not sure how much longer I can go through this. 

Anywhoo---

Mibebe- I hope AF shows up so you can get your test done. Our bodies always find away to confuse us.

AG75- Good luck! Did you get an HCG shot? I normally have an increase in cm around cd 5 or 6. If it continues, I think it's a good sign.

Farmerswife- I know exactly how you feel. I was at the doc office today and the nurses that were answering the phones were so inconsiderate. One nurse flat out said she wasn't going to call a patient back. I hope you have better luck.

TTC With PCOS- How many dpo are you? Any chance that it is impantation?

Missyt-Are you 1 dpo today? Did you try anything new this cycle?


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi everyone thank you for your support! 
AG75 - Well I'm not really sure when my period is due, I have PCOS and normally have a period every 3 months. 
Missyt- Yeah I will definatley test still just feels a bit pointless but I guess miracles do happen. Lol! 
Doingit4us- I'm 11 days dpo, it's possible I suppose but I'm not sure as this is my first IUI and the first time I have ovulated! 
No matter how sad I feel now I know I must continue because one day it will be my day! :)
Don't give up girls, we can do it!
Baby dust to you all x x


----------



## navywife04

I think I'm out this month. :( AF isn't due until Friday, but I just know deep down inside that I'm not! I feel like it's NEVER going to happen for us.. We have been trying for 14 months with nothing!! Sorry, I'm just venting.. I feel really crappy today!


----------



## Doingit4us

navywife04 said:


> I think I'm out this month. :( AF isn't due until Friday, but I just know deep down inside that I'm not! I feel like it's NEVER going to happen for us.. We have been trying for 14 months with nothing!! Sorry, I'm just venting.. I feel really crappy today!

:hugs::hugs: I have also been trying for 14 months and I know how hard this can be. We will all get our BFPs one day and we will cherish them because of how hard this journey is. Stay positive hun. You're not out until the witch shows. Ill keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Quaver

Good luck *Doingit4Us*! Hope this is third time lucky!:happydance:
*Navywife*, I think I'm out too, temps started to drop:cry:


----------



## zucchini

Hi ladies, we have also been TTC for about two years but I'm more hopeful now that we're doing IUI. I've seen some ladies on here get their bfp after six or seven rounds of IUI, and I'm only on round 2! So you never know.....
FX and babydust to everyone :flower:


----------



## babydreams06

Doingit4us said:


> Hi Ladies! I am finally getting ready for my third and final IUI tomorrow. I have 3 follies on my right (21, 15 & 15) and 3 on my left (19, 17, 16). I'm so happy that the dominate one is on my right side this cycle. My dh and I have did the deed every day for the last three days. We will again tonight and tomorrow. I had my HCG at 0840 this morning, which means I should ovulate around 8:40 tomorrow night. My IUI is scheduled for 1:00 tomorrow. The timing is so much better this cycle. I am at my breaking point with ttc. Not sure how much longer I can go through this.
> 
> Anywhoo---
> 
> Mibebe- I hope AF shows up so you can get your test done. Our bodies always find away to confuse us.
> 
> AG75- Good luck! Did you get an HCG shot? I normally have an increase in cm around cd 5 or 6. If it continues, I think it's a good sign.
> 
> Farmerswife- I know exactly how you feel. I was at the doc office today and the nurses that were answering the phones were so inconsiderate. One nurse flat out said she wasn't going to call a patient back. I hope you have better luck.
> 
> TTC With PCOS- How many dpo are you? Any chance that it is impantation?
> 
> Missyt-Are you 1 dpo today? Did you try anything new this cycle?

All the best for your IUI... I hope this works for you and the 21 follicle really does the magic!! keep us posted :dust:


----------



## babydreams06

Quaver said:


> Beau Geste said:
> 
> 
> 10 dpo.... BFN
> 
> Gah! I was so hopeful this cycle :(
> 
> You are still too early:flower:
> I haven't tested, FF says I'm 10DPO, but I'm only 9dpiui.
> 
> Good luck to all of us:dust:Click to expand...

Quaver - when are u testing?? good luck and hope you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## Quaver

babydreams06 said:


> Quaver - when are u testing?? good luck and hope you get your BFP :dust:

I don't know. I had so many disappointments, I think I'll wait for AF...:blush:
I think hcg shot is wearing off a bit, my boobs are hurting slightly less...


----------



## Beau Geste

navywife04 said:


> I think I'm out this month. :( AF isn't due until Friday, but I just know deep down inside that I'm not! I feel like it's NEVER going to happen for us.. We have been trying for 14 months with nothing!! Sorry, I'm just venting.. I feel really crappy today!

I am right there with you! My temp dropped today too. It's still above coverline, but unless it's an implantation dip, it's not looking good.

I'm having pre-AF like cramps off and on as well, and got a BFN this morning.

I have my blood draw Friday, and if it's negative, then on to the 3rd IUI cycle.

*sigh* This sucks. It's not like I'm even dealing with miscarriages. I just can't get pregnant https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/sad.gif


----------



## Quaver

Beau Geste said:


> navywife04 said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm out this month. :( AF isn't due until Friday, but I just know deep down inside that I'm not! I feel like it's NEVER going to happen for us.. We have been trying for 14 months with nothing!! Sorry, I'm just venting.. I feel really crappy today!
> 
> I am right there with you! My temp dropped today too. It's still above coverline, but unless it's an implantation dip, it's not looking good.
> 
> I'm having pre-AF like cramps off and on as well, and got a BFN this morning.
> 
> I have my blood draw Friday, and if it's negative, then on to the 3rd IUI cycle.
> 
> *sigh* This sucks. It's not like I'm even dealing with miscarriages. I just can't get pregnant https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/sad.gifClick to expand...

I'm in the same boat. If this fails, then I'm onto my 3rd IUI...:cry:


----------



## jappygirl76

Keep your head's up ladies. It is not over until the ugly :witch: shows her face.

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## missyt

Doingit4us, your numbers sound great! I really hope this is your month. Fx'd for you and keep up the positive attitude. The only thing new I tried this month was I changed mine and DH's diet and put both of us on vitamins and herbal supplements I read about in Chinese medicine for fertility. We both cut down on alcohol siginificantly and DH cut out caffeine and smoking. I don't do caffeine but one cup of coffee a day and never smoked. I'm hoping our lifestyle changes make an improvement on our health and then I will try IUI again in either March or April. I read it takes your body 3 months to get on track after you've made positive changes.

Navywife, don't be so hard on yourself. You are in the right place to vent. I totally understand your feelings and its hard to control the constant disapointment. It will happen for all of us one day soon. Fx'd for you.


----------



## AG75

I tested today, BFN. Only 7dpiui, but feeling very discouraged. Must be something in the air today.


----------



## jappygirl76

Age75

Please dont be discouraged :hugs::hugs:.

You can totally let out all your frustrations here, but dont give up :kiss::kiss:!

It is still really early. Have you gone to get your CD21 progesterone blood tests??

:hug::hug:


----------



## keyahopes

Quaver and Beau, praying and hoping for you..


----------



## AG75

My clinic didn't order CD21 progesterone tests. I have a req for a beta on Feb 17 but that's it.


----------



## Doingit4us

Babydreams- Thanks sweetie! How have you been feeling?

Quaver- On the cycle that fell pregnant, my boobs stopped hurting for a few days, but then picked up again. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Beau Geste-How many dpo are you? You can have impantation as last as 12dpo.

Missy- That's great that you got your hubby to not only give up the bad habits, but to try supplements. I thought of trying something different, but it was too late. I can't wait to hear that all the changes worked for you.

AG75-:hugs: It's still way too early. I know it's hard to not let the sight of a BFN get to you, but keep in mind that there is only a very very slim chance of getting a BFP at 7dpo (please remind me of this when I test at 6dpo:haha:)



I had my IUI this afternoon. Same as always, no problems. My dh's sperm count was slightly lower than last time, but we have been getting busy for the last five days. If it doesn't work this time, I'll know it's not because there wasn't enough of the little guys up there.:blush: I'm trying to convince my husband to have one last go at it tonight, but he's exhausted...lol Wish me luck ladies I am now playing the waiting game.


----------



## Rdy2BaMom

Just wanted to pop in and say hello! Hope everyone is doing well. My DH and I are doing great. This whole "not trying" thing is kinda nice for a change. :thumbup:

Congrats scrystal on the BFP!! 

Happy hump day and hope everyone has a very blessed rest of the week!


----------



## Quaver

I'm most definitely out, temp dropped below the coverline this morning...:cry:


----------



## missyt

Doingit4us, I'm Fx'd for you. I'm sure DH's count was lower because of all the BDing. Not neccissarily a bad thing.:thumbup:

Rdy2bamom, good to hear that you are enjoying your break. It must be a relief not having the stress of TTC.

Quaver, hang in there. I know how you feel.:hugs:


----------



## MiBebe

AG75 said:


> When was your period due?

My period was due Feb 6 and its never late (28 day cycle and never late) I took a pregnancy test today and it came out negative. I am not sure when I ovulated but my guss is Jan 22. Not sure what's gong on. I am praying it wasn't a chemical pregnancy. Stupid AF! Now my IVF is gonna get delayed.

ETA: scrystal congratulations!!


----------



## Quaver

MiBebe said:


> AG75 said:
> 
> 
> When was your period due?
> 
> My period was due Feb 6 and its never late (28 day cycle and never late) I took a pregnancy test today and it came out negative. I am not sure when I ovulated but my guss is Jan 22. Not sure what's gong on. I am praying it wasn't a chemical pregnancy. Stupid AF! Now my IVF is gonna get delayed.
> 
> ETA: scrystal congratulations!!Click to expand...

Can you get a blood test?


----------



## MiBebe

Quaver, if AF doesn't show up by Friday morning I will ask my doctor if I can come in on Saturday to get a blood test done. I've never been this late. I hope those meds didn't mess me up. I'm going to buy another test today just in case. I think that if I were pregnant it would have showed up as + by now. Of course I'd be over the moon if I'm pregnant.


----------



## Quaver

MiBebe said:


> Quaver, if AF doesn't show up by Friday morning I will ask my doctor if I can come in on Saturday to get a blood test done. I've never been this late. I hope those meds didn't mess me up. I'm going to buy another test today just in case. I think that if I were pregnant it would have showed up as + by now. Of course I'd be over the moon if I'm pregnant.

Do you know when you ov'd?


----------



## Beau Geste

13 dpo - BFN, again.

bHCG blood draw is tomorrow. I'll likely stop my progesterone treatments then and let AF come around and move on to another cycle.

I think I might pursue either the use of Femara, or upping my dose of Clomid. I O on my own, but taking the drugs for "super" ovulation, yet I'm only maturing and releasing 1 follicle. Unacceptable if I'm going to be on a medicated cycle, because otherwise I could just O naturally with intraoffice monitoring. https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif

And if IUI cycle 3 doesn't work, it's on to injectables. :(


----------



## Beau Geste

whoops, double post


----------



## mazh

Beau Geste said:


> 13 dpo - BFN, again.
> 
> bHCG blood draw is tomorrow. I'll likely stop my progesterone treatments then and let AF come around and move on to another cycle.
> 
> I think I might pursue either the use of Femara, or upping my dose of Clomid. I O on my own, but taking the drugs for "super" ovulation, yet I'm only maturing and releasing 1 follicle. Unacceptable if I'm going to be on a medicated cycle, because otherwise I could just O naturally with intraoffice monitoring.
> 
> And if IUI cycle 3 doesn't work, it's on to injectables. :(

Hi hun,

So sorry about your results, but its never over til the fat lady sings as they say and will keep my fx'd for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Was tempted to buy a test yesterday but decided not to...I will wait but not sure how much longer I can keep torturing myself. I am due today but with the clomid and injection it may well have pushed it back a few days. :dohh:


Doesnt help when hubby is being negative about things, he has told me to stop getting excited but i think its mainly down to nerves now and one minute i am high the next day i am down and he has certainly put a dampner on me atm :growlmad:


----------



## Quaver

Beau Geste said:


> And if IUI cycle 3 doesn't work, it's on to injectables. :(

Hope it doesn't get to that, your temp is back up!:thumbup:
I'm on injectables, but it doesn't bother me at all. I don't mind injecting myself.


mazh said:


> Doesnt help when hubby is being negative about things, he has told me to stop getting excited but i think its mainly down to nerves now and one minute i am high the next day i am down and he has certainly put a dampner on me atm :growlmad:

Your DH must be nervous too:hugs:
:witch: is coming probably tomorrow, so I've already told my DH this cycle is over, on to the next:-=


----------



## Doingit4us

Rdy2BaMom- Glad you are enjoying your break. How long are you guys going to not try? 

Quaver-I'm so sorry hun. We all know how you feel. As hard as it is, press forward to the next cycle. The one thing to keep in mind with ttc is that there is always another chance next month. 

Mibebe-I can only imagine how frustrated you are. When we don't want the witch to show up she's right on time or early. As soon as you need her she's AWOL. Hope she comes knocking soon.

Beau Geste-Sorry to hear about the BFN. It's not over yet. I have heard of people switching and having greater success with injectibles. Let's pray that you won't need to find out. I hope that you just have a shy bean.

Mizh- When are you due for AF? You have more wilklpower then I do. My dh can be negative some cycles too. He doesn't like to get his hopes up. I wish he would just keep some of his comments to himself. Keep us updated on when you test. Fx for you!


Afm...I started getting O cramps around 10 last night. Me and dh didn't get any more loving in because he was exhausted. He actually told me to stay away from him...lol I woke this morning to very slight cramps and a temp rise, but not where it normally is after O. I hope that doesn't mean anything. I'm going to count today as 1dpo. I picked up 10 dollar tree test last night to ease my POAS. Going to start testing at 5dpo to see when the HCG is out of my system. I would hate to get my hopes up again this cycle to find out that it was just HCG again.


----------



## mazh

Doingit4us - I am due today. My cycle is between 25-28 days and today is 27. I use an app called 4women only and that keeps tracks of my periods etc. That is set to a 27 day cycle. I update pendant on when i start. I had my IUI on 28/01/11 so I am not 100% sure if I will do a 28 day cycle or not since I was put on 100g clomid and had an injection 48hrs before the IUI. Clinic said to wait 2 days after i was due on then ring if nothing. 

DH is a pain and I have told him not to be negative but he says he is being realistic and that one of us needs to but surely I must have hope else there is no point in me going through this if i think the worst? Cant win atm lol.


----------



## AG75

Good luck Doingit4us! If you're like me though and get dissapointed with BFNs even when it's too early, you should try to hold off until 10dpo.

I tested again today at 8dpiui and BFN, hope is fading fast. I know in my brain I shouldn't think this way because it's too early, but my brain dosn't seem to be working properly in this 2WW :)

Here's the thing I get confused about, I honestly feel like am getting some symptoms like very very tender bbs and some nausea, I convince myself these must be early preg symptoms, but then if I test and get that BFN which I think means those symptoms are not real. Because if it truely were preg symptoms, that means there would have been enough hCG in my system to get a BFP. Because if there is enough in my system to give me physical symptoms, there should be enough to show up on a test. 
Does that make any sense?


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> Going to start testing at 5dpo to see when the HCG is out of my system. I would hate to get my hopes up again this cycle to find out that it was just HCG again.

Good luck!:happydance:


mazh said:


> DH is a pain and I have told him not to be negative but he says he is being realistic and that one of us needs to but surely I must have hope else there is no point in me going through this if i think the worst? Cant win atm lol.

Neither of us speak about ttc, we both keep it to ourselves as though we are not ttc. It works well for us. We only speak about it when I start talking about it, which is a bare minimum. I like to keep it that way:thumbup:


AG75 said:


> Because if it truely were preg symptoms, that means there would have been enough hCG in my system to get a BFP. Because if there is enough in my system to give me physical symptoms, there should be enough to show up on a test.
> Does that make any sense?

I see what you mean, but we have women's intuition:thumbup:
We may know before the hpt:happydance:


----------



## Doingit4us

Mazh- I would have tested a gizzilion times already...lol TEST!!!lOl...How long is your luteal phase? I think Quaver's way of handleing the dh works. I noticed on the cycles that I don't mention anything my husband doesn't either. He has no clue when I'm testing. I stopped asking him to pick up test because I didn't want to be lectured on the waste of money. I think less is better when dealing with significant others and ttc.

AG75-I'm used to the disappoint. I test early every cycle and get BFNs, then I swear I'm not testing the next cycle. I do anyway. I think the symptoms we have are from other hormones. Although there may not be enough HCG, your body is still changing at the moment of conception. I had symptoms and my HCG levels were at 11. I take all that "You can't have any symptoms..." with a grain of salt. Everyone is different.


----------



## AG75

It's true. 
The longer you are TTC the more obsessed you become with all this stuff. At least that's me anyway, I lean towards the obsessive side of things.


----------



## Amb434

Hey Girls! Hope everybody is hangin in there. :thumbup:

I'll have to agree with the "less is more" approach when dealing with the hubs. We rarely talk about the process and it's actually pretty nice. He'll ask me how my doctors appts go, but that's about the extent. I don't tell him when I test. I like to keep the fact that I'm obsessive to myself. :haha:

I had a really good appt this morning, my u/s showed two nice sized follies - 16 and 18 - and lots of smaller ones. I'll have one more u/s Saturday, trigger that night and have IUI on Monday, Valentine's Day! How romantic...:haha:


----------



## AG75

Nice .. a Valentine's IUI, love it!


----------



## Amb434

AG75 said:


> Nice .. a Valentine's IUI, love it!

Haha, I know, right! :haha:


----------



## Beau Geste

Quaver said:


> I'm on injectables, but it doesn't bother me at all. I don't mind injecting myself.

Mostly it's the $$$ associated with injectables. I don't have any qualms about sticking a needle in my tummy ;) We're just paying for this out of pocket and trying to keep costs down.


----------



## Amb434

Beau Geste said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> I'm on injectables, but it doesn't bother me at all. I don't mind injecting myself.
> 
> Mostly it's the $$$ associated with injectables. I don't have any qualms about sticking a needle in my tummy ;) We're just paying for this out of pocket and trying to keep costs down.Click to expand...

Yeah, they're definitely pricey without insurance, especially for the first go round. The first time is a trial and error kinda thing to see how you respond without overstimulating you, it can take a little while to find your perfect dosage. Even with insurance for me, my meds for the first round costed around $500 out of pocket. Insurance companies are the worst. :growlmad:


----------



## navywife04

Insurance is the worst! We just paid $550 a few weeks ago.. BLEH!

Well ladies, I'm 14dpo today. Yesterday I got a BFN, but the day before that I woke up with very light brown CM.. I'm definitely not getting my hopes up, but that definitely confused me! Should I test tomorrow or wait a few more days to see if my period comes?


----------



## Quaver

navywife04 said:


> Well ladies, I'm 14dpo today. Yesterday I got a BFN, but the day before that I woke up with very light brown CM.. I'm definitely not getting my hopes up, but that definitely confused me! Should I test tomorrow or wait a few more days to see if my period comes?

If you had a possible implantation spotting yesterday, then I'd test tomorrow.
Good luck!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## MiBebe

AF finally arrived last night. I start Clomid on Tuesday now I think. Gotta double check with my doctor.


----------



## Quaver

MiBebe said:


> AF finally arrived last night. I start Clomid on Tuesday now I think. Gotta double check with my doctor.

AF arrived today. I'm calling it CD1, and starting Clomid tomorrow:blush:


----------



## navywife04

I tested this morning and it was negative. :( my period should be here today!


----------



## Quaver

navywife04 said:


> I tested this morning and it was negative. :( my period should be here today!

Hope it doesn't show:flower:


----------



## keyahopes

[/QUOTE]
AF arrived today. I'm calling it CD1, and starting Clomid tomorrow:blush:[/QUOTE]

Ohh Quaver, am sorry :( Are you trying clomid again this cycle?

Am feeling so ughh today. Just got an email from a friend (who doesnt ever message or mail me). But today she did, just to tell me she is pregnant. What an awful start to the day. Now all I want to do is hide under the cover and disappear!

Why can't it be our turn?


----------



## keyahopes

Beau Geste said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> I'm on injectables, but it doesn't bother me at all. I don't mind injecting myself.
> 
> Mostly it's the $$$ associated with injectables. I don't have any qualms about sticking a needle in my tummy ;) We're just paying for this out of pocket and trying to keep costs down.Click to expand...

Beau, I live in Illinois too, and am so glad! At least the state mandates the IF should be covered like other diseases. Most other states don't even cover IF costs. I considered myself so fortunate.


----------



## Quaver

keyahopes said:


> Ohh Quaver, am sorry :( Are you trying clomid again this cycle?

Yes, Clomid 50mg CD2-6 & Puregon (FSH) 100iu injections on CD6, 8, 10, 12.
It'll be my 3rd IUI (if follicles grow). Hope it's 3rd time lucky:cry:


> Am feeling so ughh today. Just got an email from a friend (who doesnt ever message or mail me). But today she did, just to tell me she is pregnant. What an awful start to the day. Now all I want to do is hide under the cover and disappear!
> 
> Why can't it be our turn?

It'll be our turn soon. Hang in there:flower:


----------



## jappygirl76

navywife04 said:


> Insurance is the worst! We just paid $550 a few weeks ago.. BLEH!
> 
> Well ladies, I'm 14dpo today. Yesterday I got a BFN, but the day before that I woke up with very light brown CM.. I'm definitely not getting my hopes up, but that definitely confused me! Should I test tomorrow or wait a few more days to see if my period comes?[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey there Navywife,
> 
> Maybe that was implantation spotting. I would test again tomorrow!!


----------



## Doingit4us

Mibebe-I'm glad the witch finally showed, so you can get started. How long is the clomid challenge for?

Quaver-I'm so sorry. I pray that this IUI will be the one for you. I am on my 3rd IUI now. 

Keyahopes-One of the girls that works for me is pregnant. Everyday I have to hear about the baby. I threw her a babyshower last month and it was so hard. Both of my brothers just found out that their girlfriends are pregnant. They weren't even trying. It will be out day soon.


Navywife-If you have extra test laying around I would test!


----------



## Beau Geste

keyahopes said:


> Beau, I live in Illinois too, and am so glad! At least the state mandates the IF should be covered like other diseases. Most other states don't even cover IF costs. I considered myself so fortunate.

The mandate is only for group insurance though. We pay out of pocket for an individual policy (my husband works at a small business with no benefits and I'm a student). So anything "non-essential" to staying healthy is not covered on my policy or DH's. Maternity is, but I just have to get there!

I'm not complaining though. I understand the whole deal. I'm just trying to keep costs down and get my money's worth.


----------



## Beau Geste

navy and Quaver, I'm so sorry the witch is making her appearance. I'm just about to be in solidarity with you - waiting on the phone call from the RE with results of my blood draw from this morning, and waiting on the progesterone to work its way out of my system to let AF show up.

I think for the 3rd IUI cycle I'm going to ask the doc about switching to Femara or upping my clomid dose (I prefer to try Femara though), as well as taking progesterone from 3dpo. I already O on my own, and the meds are just for "superovulation", but I'm still only maturing one follicle. 

For the money I'm paying I want to mature 2-4 of them and up the odds. 

The nurse usually calls between 1-3pm the same day so I'll update later. I'm just trying to think of my game plan for this next IUI (or 2) before I have to move on to injectables. :(


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver, Navywife, and BeauGeste,

I am so sorry that AF showed up, It will be your time soon, in fact it will be all our time soon!! :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:

Zucchini, I am glad that you have started taking the progesterone. Will they test again or do you just have to wait to see if AF rears her ugly head?
Doingit4us, How is everything going with you?

I just got a phone call from my RE and they told me that my progesterone level is 27.4. They said that they wanted to see at least a 10. So, that is a positive sign. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Beau Geste

Yup, my results were just posted online.

bHCG = <1 (BFN)
progesterone = 3.39 (AF on the way)

Waiting for the nurse to call now.


----------



## Quaver

Beau Geste said:


> Yup, my results were just posted online.
> 
> bHCG = <1 (BFN)
> progesterone = 3.39 (AF on the way)
> 
> Waiting for the nurse to call now.

I'm so sorry:hugs:
They post your results online?:shock:

Let's hope our next IUI will be it:thumbup:


jappygirl76 said:


> I just got a phone call from my RE and they told me that my progesterone level is 27.4. They said that they wanted to see at least a 10. So, that is a positive sign. What do you ladies think?

That's great! Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## Kaylakin

Beau Geste said:


> Yup, my results were just posted online.
> 
> bHCG = <1 (BFN)
> progesterone = 3.39 (AF on the way)
> 
> Waiting for the nurse to call now.

Beau Geste,
I'm sorry about your BFN...this whole process is so tough sometimes. It sounds like you have a good game plan for your next IUI. I agree, if you are ovulating on your own, you should at least be getting more than one follicle out each month on these fertility drugs! Good luck, and hope you get AF soon so you can start with a clean slate for the next cycle...


----------



## Kaylakin

Quaver said:


> MiBebe said:
> 
> 
> AF finally arrived last night. I start Clomid on Tuesday now I think. Gotta double check with my doctor.
> 
> AF arrived today. I'm calling it CD1, and starting Clomid tomorrow:blush:Click to expand...

Quaver,
Ugh, stupid :witch: Well, at least you can look ahead to the next cycle. Just have to keep going..one foot in front of the other..that's all we can do, right? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Beau Geste

yeah, my RE has a neat "patient portal" with a login/password where you can view your medical records online. It's got a history of all the lab results, SA's, prescriptions, messages, etc. Very nice.

Unfortunately, after communicating with the RE, I'm SOL with Femara. He doesn't prescribe it, and he also said increasing the Clomid dose wouldn't help to increase the number of follicles, but that moving on to gonadotropins would. I know from my initial consultation he said that moving on to injectables was the next step if 3 Clomid cycles fail, so I guess I'll be doing 1 more Clomid cycle and see what happens.

I'm going to take my progesterone suppositories from 3 dpo rather than 7dpo, though to make SURE my luteal phase is better.


----------



## Quaver

Beau Geste said:


> yeah, my RE has a neat "patient portal" with a login/password where you can view your medical records online. It's got a history of all the lab results, SA's, prescriptions, messages, etc. Very nice.

Cool:thumbup:


> increasing the Clomid dose wouldn't help to increase the number of follicles, but that moving on to gonadotropins would.

Probably true, that's what happened to me. 
But you only need one egg, good luck!
:dust:


----------



## mazh

:witch: showed up for me today, was gonna test as well but no need to.

wont be doing IUI this month, well at least i dont think so as i have no clomid tabs, my consultant was more hopeful i guess. Besides that we dont have the spare money unless i can get family to help out. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to those in the same boat and fx'd for those still waiting on :bfp:


----------



## Quaver

mazh said:


> :witch: showed up for me today, was gonna test as well but no need to.

So sorry to hear that:hugs:
It is always good to take a break after a medicated cycle so that the ovaries have time to recover. A lot of people get pg while on a break:flower:
Good luck:dust:


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us said:


> Mibebe-I'm glad the witch finally showed, so you can get started. How long is the clomid challenge for?

I have to take 100 mg of Clomid for 5 days. Then next Sunday I do another blood test and they get back to me. They have to do this since I just turned 40 in order to move forward with IVF.


----------



## Amb434

Mazh - Sorry about the witch. :( I agree that a break every now and then is a good thing. I took one last month and it was very relaxing and way less stressful. Unfortunately, I didn't get preggo on my own, but I've heard of that happening a lot. Good luck, hun. :hugs:

Well, today is CD14 and I'll be triggering tonight. My appt this morning went great, I have some really good lookin follies - 22 and 18 on left. 16, 14, and 14 on right. I hope one on my right will grow a little more by IUI time so maybe I'll release 3 eggies. :happydance:


----------



## missyt

I'm just checking in to catch up. I hate seeing all the BFN's and witches showing. Ugh. The is expected for me next Friday. I didn't do IUI this cycle. I needed a break from the meds. I'm still undecided if I want to do one this cycle or take another break. DH and I strictly changed our diets, one cup of coffee a day, no smoking (that was him, I never smoked), and only one or two glasses of wine a day. Along with all that we are taking plenty of vitamins and herbs, eating fresh, non-processed foods or fast foods. We've been doing this for about a month so I'm wondering if we should wait another month to make sure all the yucky toxins are out of our bodies and he is making healthy sperm. What do you all think? I'm having a hard time deciding. For my insurance there isn't a limit on how many IUI's I do.


----------



## Quaver

Amb434 said:


> Well, today is CD14 and I'll be triggering tonight. My appt this morning went great, I have some really good lookin follies - 22 and 18 on left. 16, 14, and 14 on right. I hope one on my right will grow a little more by IUI time so maybe I'll release 3 eggies. :happydance:

Great number of follies:happydance:
I wonder how many will release?
Good luck!
:dust:


missyt said:


> I'm wondering if we should wait another month to make sure all the yucky toxins are out of our bodies and he is making healthy sperm. What do you all think? I'm having a hard time deciding. For my insurance there isn't a limit on how many IUI's I do.

Sperm takes 3 months to make. So you are always using sperms from 3 month ago (that's November's sperm you are using now).

If there's no limit on how many IUIs, then I'd try it again. I just can't bear waiting:blush:


----------



## Amb434

Quaver said:


> Great number of follies:happydance:
> I wonder how many will release?
> Good luck!
> :dust:

Thanks! I really hope I release at least 2 or 3, that would really up my chances of at least one sticking. 

My IUI is at 8:30 tomorrow morning. I triggered last night at 8:30 and I'm not feeling any O pains yet, but I usually don't feel anything until after 24 hours. 

Really trying not to get my hopes up as high as last time and I will definitely NOT symptom spot. It was a really big let down last time, I was just so sure I was pregnant. :nope:

I wanted to get you ladies' opinion on something. Tomorrow night, I'm cooking a really romantic dinner for hubby for Valentine's Day. Do y'all think it would be a bad idea to have a glass or two of champagne with dinner after having an IUI that morning? :shrug:


----------



## Quaver

Amb434 said:


> I wanted to get you ladies' opinion on something. Tomorrow night, I'm cooking a really romantic dinner for hubby for Valentine's Day. Do y'all think it would be a bad idea to have a glass or two of champagne with dinner after having an IUI that morning? :shrug:

Perhaps if you could stop at one glass?
That goes for your DH too.

Personally, I'd get one of those sparkling non-alcoholic red/white grape juice:flower:


----------



## missyt

Quaver, if its November's sperm then I might as well not bother. My FS is 1.5 hours away and I have to take a 1/2 day off from work everytime I go up for an appointment. Even if its just for b/w. I guess I probably won't try IUI again until April. I just feel like him reverting back to smoking in December set us back 3 months and it just bums me out.

Amb, I don't think one glass would hurt. I think it all depends on how you feel. If I have a drink at all its usually just one glass of red wine since I've heard that can actually be good for you. Best of luck on your IUI. Hopefully having a Valentine's day one will bring you lots of luck.


----------



## AG75

I think one or two glasses will be ok, don't stress on it too much and enjoy yourself.

So I tested again today and at 12dpo got a BFN. Just completely discouraged now, and convinced this IUI hasn't worked. Such a bummer, the dissapointment that I get around this time every cycle is just becoming unbearable. I almost want to give up.


----------



## Quaver

AG75 said:


> I think one or two glasses will be ok, don't stress on it too much and enjoy yourself.
> 
> So I tested again today and at 12dpo got a BFN. Just completely discouraged now, and convinced this IUI hasn't worked. Such a bummer, the dissapointment that I get around this time every cycle is just becoming unbearable. I almost want to give up.

Don't give up, you may just have a slow implanter:hugs:


----------



## jappygirl76

I am so sorry for all the BFN's that everyone is getting. This is going to be "OUR" year, and dont give up hope. I am still in the 2WW, and sympom spotting like crazy. I really hate this part. AF is due saturday, so we will just have to wait and see what happens.

Can you ladies take a look at my chart and let me know if looks like it might have gone triphasic?

Thank you to everyone!!


----------



## Quaver

missyt said:


> Quaver, if its November's sperm then I might as well not bother. My FS is 1.5 hours away and I have to take a 1/2 day off from work everytime I go up for an appointment. Even if its just for b/w. I guess I probably won't try IUI again until April. I just feel like him reverting back to smoking in December set us back 3 months and it just bums me out.

Pity we need men to have a baby:blush:
There's absolutely no way I could get my DH to stop alcohol:cry:


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> Can you ladies take a look at my chart and let me know if looks like it might have gone triphasic?
> 
> Thank you to everyone!!

It's triphasic!:happydance:
Have you tested? You may have implanted at 7DPO:flower:


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Can you ladies take a look at my chart and let me know if looks like it might have gone triphasic?
> 
> Thank you to everyone!!
> 
> It's triphasic!:happydance:
> Have you tested? You may have implanted at 7DPO:flower:Click to expand...

Your really think so?!?!?! I tested with FMU this morning, with an IC, it was BFN, but maybe it was too early, right?

I guess that there might still be a chance for me. I will jsut have to keep my FX'd. If I tested BFN this morning, when should I test again??

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Thank you for the feedback!!


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> If I tested BFN this morning, when should I test again??

Wednesday?:dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

I just hope that I can hold out til Wedneday, LOL!!


----------



## missyt

Quaver, the thought of donor sperm has crossed my mind. Especially after I found out he was hiding smoking from me. Luckily he has cut back a lot on alcohol. He used to be quite the drinker. He takes night classes so I can't help much what he eats for dinner. I do pack his lunch. Last week I saw a Five Guys (greasy burger joint) bag in the car. I scolded him and he said he thought they would have something like a chicken sandwich. Whatever. At lease he is taking his vitamins and cut back on caffeine too.


----------



## Beau Geste

Went in for my CD3 bloodwork and U/S. I have 6-7 developing follicles in each ovary. My left one wasn't shy this time!


----------



## Amb434

Thanks for the advice, girls! I may have just one glass tonight, depending on how I feel. 

My IUI went really well this morning. MUCH better than last time, I made sure to have a full bladder and it only took a couple of minutes. Hubby's count was 75 mil post wash. Now, for the wait. :dohh: Hope it works this time, it'd be pretty neat to have conceived on Valentine's Day!


----------



## jappygirl76

Amb434 said:


> Thanks for the advice, girls! I may have just one glass tonight, depending on how I feel.
> 
> My IUI went really well this morning. MUCH better than last time, I made sure to have a full bladder and it only took a couple of minutes. Hubby's count was 75 mil post wash. Now, for the wait. :dohh: Hope it works this time, it'd be pretty neat to have conceived on Valentine's Day![/QUOTE
> 
> That is great Amb434, 75 mil is alot before wash, Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## AG75

Amb434 said:


> Thanks for the advice, girls! I may have just one glass tonight, depending on how I feel.
> 
> My IUI went really well this morning. MUCH better than last time, I made sure to have a full bladder and it only took a couple of minutes. Hubby's count was 75 mil post wash. Now, for the wait. :dohh: Hope it works this time, it'd be pretty neat to have conceived on Valentine's Day!

Good luck to you! one glass of wine isn't going to be the ondoing of the whole thing so don't worry about it :)


----------



## Amb434

So, I wanted to share something with you guys...

After my IUI this morning, I went shopping and had Chinese for lunch. I opened my fortune cookie and it said... "Watch for a new relationship to develop within the month." 

Sure hope it's with a new little bean! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## missyt

Amb434 said:


> So, I wanted to share something with you guys...
> 
> After my IUI this morning, I went shopping and had Chinese for lunch. I opened my fortune cookie and it said... "Watch for a new relationship to develop within the month."
> 
> Sure hope it's with a new little bean! :happydance: :haha:

Sounds promising, Amb. I totally believe in little signs like that. Especially positive ones. :baby:


----------



## Jaymamm1

Hi ladies! Just came across this forum and thought I'd join. I had my first IUI on Feb 2nd post trigger injection. I go in tomorrow for a blood test to see if it worked  I am trying not to set myself up for disappointment, but I really feel like it worked. I have had all kinds of things going on for the past week, such as, extreme fatigue, excessive hunger with bouts of nausea, awfully sore breasts/nipples and weird pulling cramping. This has been the longest waiting period ever! DH and I have been trying for almost 1 1/2 years. Seems that my stupid thyroid problems were causing me to not ovulate. 

Sending lots of baby dust! 

Wish me luck tomorrow


----------



## Quaver

Amb434 said:


> "Watch for a new relationship to develop within the month."
> 
> Sure hope it's with a new little bean! :happydance: :haha:

Yay!:happydance:

My DH and I were looking at some horoscopes for the year last month, on a magazine on a plane. And for DH's, it was forecast he may become a dad:thumbup: Hope it is with me though...:shock:


Jaymamm1 said:


> I have had all kinds of things going on for the past week, such as, extreme fatigue, excessive hunger with bouts of nausea, awfully sore breasts/nipples and weird pulling cramping. This has been the longest waiting period ever! DH and I have been trying for almost 1 1/2 years. Seems that my stupid thyroid problems were causing me to not ovulate.

Good luck tomorrow!:happydance:

In my case I had a lot of pg symptoms from few days after the trigger shot, but it began to decrease from around 11dpo - not pg.
Yours sounds good!:flower:
:dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

Jaymamm1 said:


> Hi ladies! Just came across this forum and thought I'd join. I had my first IUI on Feb 2nd post trigger injection. I go in tomorrow for a blood test to see if it worked  I am trying not to set myself up for disappointment, but I really feel like it worked. I have had all kinds of things going on for the past week, such as, extreme fatigue, excessive hunger with bouts of nausea, awfully sore breasts/nipples and weird pulling cramping. This has been the longest waiting period ever! DH and I have been trying for almost 1 1/2 years. Seems that my stupid thyroid problems were causing me to not ovulate.
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust!
> 
> Wish me luck tomorrow

Best of Luck and lots of sticky :dust:!! Let us know how it goes, :flower:


----------



## AG75

I saw my RE today, had a follow up after my lap and dye which was done back in Dec. Anyway she told me if this IUI didn't work that I should take a cycle off any stims and then the next cycle try IUI + injectables. I was a bit dissapointed because I don't want to wait a whole month before I move to the next step. But she says you respond better if you give your ovaries a break in between stims (clomid ir injectables), so I better listen to her. Have any of you been told this as well?

Tested again this morning ... BFN and I'm now 13dpo/iui. I'm convinced it didn't happen, but I have blood work scheduled for Thursday so I guess I'll know for sure after that.


----------



## Jaymamm1

Thanks everyone! So, I had my blood work this morning. I just talked with the CRNP and she said my HCG was positive :happydance: but my HCG was only at 7 with anything over 5 positive. I have to go back in on Thursday to be retested. Oh, I really hope it doubles by Thursday. I will be so heart broken if it doesn't. 

Baby Dust!


----------



## Quaver

Jaymamm1 said:


> Thanks everyone! So, I had my blood work this morning. I just talked with the CRNP and she said my HCG was positive :happydance: but my HCG was only at 7 with anything over 5 positive. I have to go back in on Thursday to be retested. Oh, I really hope it doubles by Thursday. I will be so heart broken if it doesn't.
> 
> Baby Dust!

Congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## Annie18

Hi ladies,

Just wondered if could join in, am about to start IUI with puregon injections when get next AF, or if don't get AF then will take provera, so hopefully will start injecting in march. Hope you all well and good luck to everyone.

Jaymamm1 hope that HCG goes up hon xx


----------



## Quaver

Annie18 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wondered if could join in, am about to start IUI with puregon injections when get next AF, or if don't get AF then will take provera, so hopefully will start injecting in march. Hope you all well and good luck to everyone.

Welcome Annie:wave:
Is it your first IUI? Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## jappygirl76

Jaymamm1 said:


> Thanks everyone! So, I had my blood work this morning. I just talked with the CRNP and she said my HCG was positive :happydance: but my HCG was only at 7 with anything over 5 positive. I have to go back in on Thursday to be retested. Oh, I really hope it doubles by Thursday. I will be so heart broken if it doesn't.
> 
> Baby Dust!

Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance:

Keep us up to date on your levels after Thursday's test!!


----------



## Annie18

Quaver said:


> Annie18 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wondered if could join in, am about to start IUI with puregon injections when get next AF, or if don't get AF then will take provera, so hopefully will start injecting in march. Hope you all well and good luck to everyone.
> 
> Welcome Annie:wave:
> Is it your first IUI? Good luck!:happydance:Click to expand...

Hi Quaver,

yes it's my first iui tried clomid and drilling before, but didn't work so fingers crossed x


----------



## Quaver

Annie18 said:


> Hi Quaver,
> 
> yes it's my first iui tried clomid and drilling before, but didn't work so fingers crossed x

A lot of people have success on their 1st IUI, hope you are one of them!:happydance:

Have they checked your tubes?


----------



## missyt

Welcome, Annie!


----------



## Amb434

Congrats, Jay!! Awesome news!! :happydance:

Welcome, Annie! Good luck on your IUI. :flower:


----------



## Annie18

Quaver said:


> Annie18 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Quaver,
> 
> yes it's my first iui tried clomid and drilling before, but didn't work so fingers crossed x
> 
> A lot of people have success on their 1st IUI, hope you are one of them!:happydance:
> 
> Have they checked your tubes?Click to expand...

Yes they checked tubes and all clear so fingers crossed let's hole we all get our bfp soon xx


----------



## jappygirl76

Welcome Annie!! Clear tubes is a good sign :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## Mallow9

We have been TTC for over a year. These last 2 months have been a rollercoaster for me and my husband. I have been an emotional wreck once we found out that my husbands sperm analysis came back low. We ben been taking baby steps which this month they have been observing me and did a HSG which was clear and know that I ovlulate on my own. Looks good on my end so far and when i was very young i was pregnant once (lost it).

Early next month we will be having an IUI which i will be started on Clomid at 50mg. I am trying to keep my spirits up, but man it is hard when it seems like everyone around you is getting pregnant with little no effort.

I have to say the HSG was horrible and i think it was the pain and emotional portion that took over. My husband has been great and is optimistic that we will be able to concieve. I have a great support system, but all of them never went through this and I am starting to feel alone on this journey. 

I am new to this and i guess what i am looking for is to hear simular stories, what advice anyone has for the first IUI & clomid? If it wasn't successful what have others done after? 

Thanks in advance for any replies!


----------



## Pretty_Peony

Hello ladies - My husband and I are starting IUI in May. We have been TTC for over 10 years on and off with one loss during that time and various other gyny related things. I was treated for a long time with PCOS but my most recent bloods and US show that I don't appear to have PCOS or PCO anymore. I had a cyst removal last year and the surgeon had a good "look around" as he put it and everything else seems fine and healthy. I have had a HSG and that was fine too. However, am not ovulating and due to the length of time trying our doctor has recommended a medication assisted course of IUI, well a minimum of 2 and max of 3. I am hopeful that it will work and trying to keep my spirits up! We are away on a lovely holiday in April so we have decided to wait and start on the cycle after the hol so that I am as relaxed and stress free as possible to give it our all! Look forward to chatting with you all xx


----------



## Beau Geste

I start my Clomid tonight! Back in for an U/S on Tuesday next week to check my follies. Let the games begin!


----------



## AG75

Good luck to you! I hate that I now have to do a cycle with no help, it didn't work that way for over a year so I doubt it will work for this one month, argh.


----------



## Amb434

Welcome Mallow! :flower: It sounds like you're on the right track with an IUI since your DH's count is low. They will pick out the best ones and place them exactly where they need to be. I've seen a lot of BFPs around here with first time IUIers, so keep your head up and just take one day at a time. :hugs:

Welcome Peony! :flower: I'm sorry for your loss. Will you be doing Clomid or injectables? Inducing ovulation is fairly simple, so hopefully that's the only problem and you'll get your BFP soon! Have a wonderful holiday! 

Beau, good luck at your next appt! FX'd for you!


----------



## missyt

Mallow9 said:


> We have been TTC for over a year. These last 2 months have been a rollercoaster for me and my husband. I have been an emotional wreck once we found out that my husbands sperm analysis came back low. We ben been taking baby steps which this month they have been observing me and did a HSG which was clear and know that I ovlulate on my own. Looks good on my end so far and when i was very young i was pregnant once (lost it).
> 
> Early next month we will be having an IUI which i will be started on Clomid at 50mg. I am trying to keep my spirits up, but man it is hard when it seems like everyone around you is getting pregnant with little no effort.
> 
> I have to say the HSG was horrible and i think it was the pain and emotional portion that took over. My husband has been great and is optimistic that we will be able to concieve. I have a great support system, but all of them never went through this and I am starting to feel alone on this journey.
> 
> I am new to this and i guess what i am looking for is to hear simular stories, what advice anyone has for the first IUI & clomid? If it wasn't successful what have others done after?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any replies!

Mallow, you aren't alone. Take a look at my signature. I can tell you that I didn't react too well to clomid. Well my ovaries liked it because I made a lot of good healthy eggs but it made me whacko in the head :wacko: so just keep that in mind. I hate to give "advice" because I haven't been successful yet but I can tell you things I've read and found out that I wish I knew when we were first TTC.

First of all, does DH smoke, drink alcohol or consume a lot of caffeine? If he does, he needs to stop. Smoking definately, the alcohol and caffeine should be limited. My DH numbers weren't the best and he used to smoke and consumed A LOT of caffeine. I finally got him to change things about a month and a half ago. He is also taking vitamins and herbs. The best ones for men are selenium, zinc and L-caritine (sp) and for herbs he takes Astralagus and Chinese (red) Ginseng. Since we are "unexplained", I can't put all the blame on him so I follow a healthy lifestyle as well as take vitamins and herbs. I take a prenatal and Omega-3 vitamins along with herbs such as, red raspberry and red clover. Black Cohosh is good too for women. I also drink herbal teas with these herbs in them. I find that it calms me too. Just becareful because I read that it might not be good to take these herbs while on clomid. You should ask your doc.

As far as the clomid, if you find yourself feeling :wacko: try to work out or do yoga to relieve the rollercoaster of emotions. Meditating also helps me. I downloaded "Visualizing Pregnancy" by Kathy Freston on my iPod. It helps. Anything to calm you down and feel at ease will help. Try to think of 10 things that really calm you down and surround yourself with that. For example some of my 10 things are; my dogs, listening to opera, drinking tea, reading, etc. Be good to yourself because you matter the most. And most importantly, don't play the blame game with DH. You are in it together. I hope I've helped. :hugs: I wish you the best of luck. Hang in there. :flower:


----------



## missyt

Pretty_Peony said:


> Hello ladies - My husband and I are starting IUI in May. We have been TTC for over 10 years on and off with one loss during that time and various other gyny related things. I was treated for a long time with PCOS but my most recent bloods and US show that I don't appear to have PCOS or PCO anymore. I had a cyst removal last year and the surgeon had a good "look around" as he put it and everything else seems fine and healthy. I have had a HSG and that was fine too. However, am not ovulating and due to the length of time trying our doctor has recommended a medication assisted course of IUI, well a minimum of 2 and max of 3. I am hopeful that it will work and trying to keep my spirits up! We are away on a lovely holiday in April so we have decided to wait and start on the cycle after the hol so that I am as relaxed and stress free as possible to give it our all! Look forward to chatting with you all xx

Welcome Peony and best of luck. Maybe your holiday in April will do the trick. I've heard of that happening. :blush:


----------



## Jaymamm1

Mallow, I have a similar story.... I just had my first IUI on February 2nd. DH and I have been TTC for almost a year and half. I have a lot of thyroid problems so it came out that I wasn't ovulating. DH also had a lower sperm count. So, for this cycle, I took 50mg clomid, had an HSG, hcg trigger shot and then IUI. I have to say the HSG was awful. I'm pretty sure I haven't had a worse experience. 

Anyway, about a week after my IUI I started having all sorts of symptoms - extreme fatigue, weird pulling/cramping in my lower abdomen (nothing like af cramps), sore breasts, hungry, etc.. I didn't want to get too excited because you just never know. Tuesday, I had a positive blood test :dance: but my HCG came back at only 7 so again I'm trying not to get too excited just in case there is something wrong. I go back tomorrow for additional blood work. They are hoping to see my number double by tomorrow. Once I know the result tomorrow and if it's ok, I will be more at ease. 

Hope this helps you! I have honestly not gone through anything more frustrating in my life. 

I'll be thinking of you!

Baby Dust! :dust:


----------



## Quaver

Beau Geste said:


> I start my Clomid tonight! Back in for an U/S on Tuesday next week to check my follies. Let the games begin!

I'm having my CD12 scan on Tuesday too:happydance:
I'm CD7 today (Thu) though.


Annie18 said:


> Yes they checked tubes and all clear so fingers crossed let's hole we all get our bfp soon xx

That's great! Good luck!:happydance:


Mallow9 said:


> I have a great support system, but all of them never went through this and I am starting to feel alone on this journey.

We are here for you:flower:


> I am new to this and i guess what i am looking for is to hear simular stories, what advice anyone has for the first IUI & clomid? If it wasn't successful what have others done after?

Take Clomid last thing in the night to avoid a lot of side effects.
Relax during IUI so to open the cervix. It's like a smear test, nothing to worry about.

I've done 2 IUIs, it was a breeze. Done HSG as well, that was easy and painless too. The worst thing in my life was forcing open my cervix for mc op.
That hurt a lot!!! It probably made it wider or something, and is probably why nothing hurts anymore:thumbup:

Also, the hcg trigger shot hurts. Are you getting that too?
Good luck, all of these is probably nothing compared to real labour:baby:


Pretty_Peony said:


> However, am not ovulating and due to the length of time trying our doctor has recommended a medication assisted course of IUI, well a minimum of 2 and max of 3.

Good luck, if there's nothing wrong with you except for not oving, IUI should work wonders:happydance:


AG75 said:


> Good luck to you! I hate that I now have to do a cycle with no help, it didn't work that way for over a year so I doubt it will work for this one month, argh.

Not necessarily, a lot of people get pg while on a break. Something to do with meds still in your system, or that 'relaxing' thingy:thumbup:
:dust:


Jaymamm1 said:


> I go back tomorrow for additional blood work. They are hoping to see my number double by tomorrow. Once I know the result tomorrow and if it's ok, I will be more at ease.

Looking forward to your report tomorrow!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## Doingit4us

Wow, this thread is active! :) I have been sick and I am in a class at the moment, so I can't access the computer like I normally do. 

Jay-Huge congrats on the BFP!! Praying that you get good news from the doc.

Jappy-How are you?

Quaver-Good luck at your scan. One follie and one egg, that's all you need!!! Third tmes the charm :thumbup:

Mallow-Welcome! The ladies on here are wonderful and we have all been where you are. If anyone understands what you are going through, WE do! :hugs: I had a tubal reversal Oct '09 and I am still ttc. My first IUI was sucessful, but we lost the baby shortly after finding out. I believe IUI w/ the combination of fertility meds works. I am 7dpo, on my third IUI now. 

Missy-How are you?! How are all the new regiments going? Did you decide whether you were going to try a natural or IUI cycle? I'm hoping this is all the boost you needed!

Peony-Hello! I suffer from PCOS, but do ovulate on my own. My doc still put me on Clomid and it has helped me produce nice follicles on each round. Like Missy said, there is something about going on holiday and relaxing. I have also heard of people getting their BFP while away. Fx for you!

AG75- Stay positive hun! Some people do get there's when they go natural. This could be it for you. If not, you know that you have everyone's support to get through the next cycle. :hugs:

Beau Geste-:happydance: Good luck! Can't wait to hear about your follies.


Well, I am 7dpo today. I have been sick with a bad cold since last Thursday. This has really made my temps go up and down. The HCG is out of my system as of this morning. Up until today I had no real symptoms. This morning in class I started cramping and it hasn't stopped. It's not little twinges like my previous cycles and they aren't off and on. They are consant. I keep telling myself not to get excited. Every cycle something is different that makes me think this is it. We did everything right this cycle. We had plenty of sex, IUI and the dominate follicle was on my right ovary. If it doesn't work I'm going to be so pissed.:growlmad: My husband already thinks I need to go to counceling because of my mood swings. I keep telling him it's bcause of all the meds. If I'm not on Clomid, I have HCG running through my system. I'm tired of flipping out over the smallest things then crying about it and five mins later I'm fine. I just want to feel like me again.


----------



## Touch the Sky

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind if I join the conversation. I will have my first IUI next month and I'm a bit nervous! Just had a sonohystogram (very pleasant.. not!) on CD10 and at that time I had 2 follies, 20mm and 12mm. Next month I will do clomid and pregesterone and then 2 inseminations. I have my fx'd!! I have never looked forward to getting my AF so much, lol


----------



## Amb434

Welcome Sky! :flower:


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> My husband already thinks I need to go to counceling because of my mood swings.

:rofl:
Wait 'till the real pg hormones start to rage:haha:

7DPO! When are you testing?:happydance:


Touch the Sky said:


> Hi everyone, hope you don't mind if I join the conversation. I will have my first IUI next month and I'm a bit nervous! Just had a sonohystogram (very pleasant.. not!) on CD10 and at that time I had 2 follies, 20mm and 12mm. Next month I will do clomid and pregesterone and then 2 inseminations. I have my fx'd!! I have never looked forward to getting my AF so much, lol

Those follies sounds good:thumbup: 
Hope sonohysogram made you more fertile and catch the eggy this cycle before the IUI:happydance:


----------



## Annie18

Morning everyone, welcome mallow, pretty peony and sky, i am new too and waiting to start 1st IUI, so good luck to you all.

quaver good luck on your day 12 scan.


----------



## Quaver

Annie18 said:


> quaver good luck on your day 12 scan.

Time is moving so sloooow:blush:
Can't believe it's still CD7. I much prefer the 2ww - one can dream then:smug::crib:


----------



## jappygirl76

Good morning everyone,

So, I had 2 lines on an IC this morning, but I am not sure if it is an evap or the real deal. It came up right after the 5 min time limit, and I dont see much pink to the line. Should I go ahead and post the pic on here, so you ladies can let me know if I am imagining things?


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> So, I had 2 lines on an IC this morning, but I am not sure if it is an evap or the real deal. It came up right after the 5 min time limit, and I dont see much pink to the line. Should I go ahead and post the pic on here, so you ladies can let me know if I am imagining things?

Yes please!:happydance:
It can't be an evap if it came within the 5 min limit:thumbup:


----------



## Mallow9

Thanks Ladies for all your great advice, well wishes and support!


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone,
> 
> So, I had 2 lines on an IC this morning, but I am not sure if it is an evap or the real deal. It came up right after the 5 min time limit, and I dont see much pink to the line. Should I go ahead and post the pic on here, so you ladies can let me know if I am imagining things?
> 
> Yes please!:happydance:
> It can't be an evap if it came within the 5 min limit:thumbup:Click to expand...

OK here goes





Do you ladies know how to invert the pics? Maybe that would let us know if it is an evap or not :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Quaver

I'd say it's a + Jappygirl:happydance:
Do you have a more proper test you could use, like Superdrug ones?


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> Do you ladies know how to invert the pics? Maybe that would let us know if it is an evap or not :wacko::wacko:

Here's an inversion:flower:

https://i55.tinypic.com/90sqd4.jpg


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies know how to invert the pics? Maybe that would let us know if it is an evap or not :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Here's an inversion:flower:Click to expand...

Holy crap, if it was an evap would the line be that obvious when it is inverted? I have 1 FRER and 1 CB digi at home. I was gonna wait until I was actually late for AF, but maybe I should use it with FMU tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> maybe I should use it with FMU tomorrow. :wacko:

:test: tomorrow FMU!:happydance:


----------



## Amb434

Jappy, that's a BFP, girl! Yay! :happydance: There's no way I could wait til tomorrow morning to test again, I'd be peeing on sticks all day long. :haha:


----------



## jappygirl76

I just dont want to get my hopes up, cause I am afraid that it is an evap, :help::help:


----------



## Doingit4us

Jappy that's a BFP! It had color so I don't think its an evap :happydance:. I hope I will be joining you in a few days. Congratulations!


----------



## jappygirl76

Doingit4us said:


> Jappy that's a BFP! It had color so I don't think its an evap :happydance:. I hope I will be joining you in a few days. Congratulations!

Thank you, I'm keeping FX'd for you too!! When are you testing???:flower:


----------



## FarmersWife01

Hi everyone, not been on here for a few days, what have I missed?

Eventually got through to the clinic and got results of the blood tests, looks like my thyroid is slightly outside of the normal limits and is overactive. The nurse said that she couldn't confirm what the next steps would be or even whether it was overactive enough to have an impact on ovulation. I've got to wait to see the doctor on 3rd when he's doing the tube test. Hopefully it won't cause too much of a delay as when we originally saw the nurse she thought that we could start our first IUI as soon as March, fingers crossed they might be able to do the first treatment on my next cycle.[-o&lt;


----------



## Jaymamm1

Well ladies! My HCG went from 7 on Tuesday to 31 today :happydance: They are doing blood work again on Monday to be sure that it continues to rise, but at least I'm on the right track!!

Sending lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## AG75

Good for you!

Blood work done today, confirmed BFN. On to the next cycle I guess.


----------



## jappygirl76

Jaymamm1 said:


> Well ladies! My HCG went from 7 on Tuesday to 31 today :happydance: They are doing blood work again on Monday to be sure that it continues to rise, but at least I'm on the right track!!
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust! :dust:

That is great news Jaymamm, CONGRATULATIONS!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MiBebe

Jaymamm congratulations!!!!! Keep taking your prenatal vitamins and think positive. 

I'm on day 3 of Clomid. It makes me tired but I'm ok. I need to run out and buy some opk's because I'm not sure when I will ovulate this month.


----------



## missyt

Doingit4us, I'm doing good. I expect AF tomorrow but haven't tested yet. I think I'm just going to wait for the witch to come. The healthier regimines have been going good. I'm just happy DH seems to be sticking to them. Oh, and I totally understand you feeling crazy on the meds. That is one reason I've been taking a break. I hated how I was on those meds. I felt like such a nutcase. I noticed I am much calmer these last 2 months. So tell DH that you are not crazy and you are not alone. Its...uh.. normal. I'm not sure if I'm going to take a break or what this time. I'll see when AF comes.

AG75, sorry about the BFN. I hate getting such crappy news.


----------



## Quaver

FarmersWife01 said:


> Hopefully it won't cause too much of a delay as when we originally saw the nurse she thought that we could start our first IUI as soon as March, fingers crossed they might be able to do the first treatment on my next cycle.[-o&lt;

Fingers crossed:flower:


Jaymamm1 said:


> Well ladies! My HCG went from 7 on Tuesday to 31 today :happydance: They are doing blood work again on Monday to be sure that it continues to rise, but at least I'm on the right track!!

Congratulations!!!:yipee:


missyt said:


> Doingit4us, I'm doing good. I expect AF tomorrow but haven't tested yet. I think I'm just going to wait for the witch to come.

Hope AF won't come this year:flower:


----------



## Mallow9

Jaymamm congratulations! Great news.

AG75 - So sorry to hear about the BFN. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Doingit4us

Jay-Good Luck! When was AF due? Stay positive and I hope you see a huge increase.


MiBebe-You were on injections before, right? Is this your first time tking Clomid? It makes me tired too. If that is the only symptom you are getting, you're lucky.

AG75-:hugs::hugs: Sorry to hear that. Keep your head up.

Missy- Are you having any symptoms? I'll pray real hard tonight that the witch stays away. I'm glad your dh is doing his part. That's one less thing for you to have to worry about and I'm sure it relieved some of the tension between you two. I tried him it was the meds and he said he doesn't think so because I act just like my mother. I almost punched him in the face :winkwink:


Quaver & Jappy- I have been testing since 5dpo to make sure the HCG was out of my system. Now that I have started I can't stop :blush: I'll be testing everyday with $ tree test until I get a BFP or AF shows. I'll be 14dpo next Wed. I'm hoping I'll see something by this weekend.


----------



## Jaymamm1

AF was due yesterday and no sign so that's a good thing:happydance:


----------



## MiBebe

Doingit4us - yes I was. This is for the Clomid challenge test prior to IVF. They have to do this because I just turned 40. My doctor recommended only 3 IUI's. I still post here because nobody acknowledges my presence in the IVF threads LOL so I come here to my familiar peeps! 

So far my only symptom with Clomid is I am very sleepy, but that's it. Sat is my last pill. After this I am put on birth control, then all kinds of high dosage injectables. I'm praying for a miracle.


----------



## Quaver

Doingit4us said:


> Quaver & Jappy- I have been testing since 5dpo to make sure the HCG was out of my system. Now that I have started I can't stop :blush: I'll be testing everyday with $ tree test until I get a BFP or AF shows. I'll be 14dpo next Wed. I'm hoping I'll see something by this weekend.

Good luck!:happydance:


Jaymamm1 said:


> AF was due yesterday and no sign so that's a good thing:happydance:

I think you've done it!:wohoo:


MiBebe said:


> Doingit4us - yes I was. This is for the Clomid challenge test prior to IVF. They have to do this because I just turned 40.

If you were 39, do you skip the Clomid challenge?


> So far my only symptom with Clomid is I am very sleepy, but that's it. Sat is my last pill. After this I am put on birth control, then all kinds of high dosage injectables. I'm praying for a miracle.

Good luck! And keep us updated, our next step is IVF:flower:


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello everyone,

I had a huge drop in my temps this morning and I got a BFN on a FRER, so I guess I am out this month. Started cramping as well. Good luck to everyone, I hope that you all get your BFP's!!!!


----------



## Quaver

*Jappygirl*, do you think it could have been a chemical?:hugs:


----------



## missyt

Doingit4us, thanks for your positive thoughts. As far as DH, he is way off. I compared the Clomid to being a bad drunk. You know how they say your worst can come out when you are drunk? Well that is how I felt. I'm a bad drunk while on clomid. LOL. I get crabby, nasty, have whacko thoughts, etc. Don't listen to him. Its the meds. There is nothing wrong with you. Let him take a gazillion hormones and he how he feels. Has he ever heard of "roid rage"? Those guys that juice up on too many sterioids? Tell him its the same thing. Ugh, men!


----------



## MiBebe

Quaver said:


> If you were 39, do you skip the Clomid challenge?
> Good luck! And keep us updated, our next step is IVF:flower:

I don't know, but my doctor told me that my insurance company won't move forward with IVF unless I do the Clomid challenge test. My guess is that I probably wouldn't have to do this if I were 39. She told me to try having a baby this month while on Clomid. I have regular periods since forever so I'm not sure what Clomid will do for me. I hope it doesn't dry me out. 

I go back to the doctor on Sunday for bloodwork and then they'll call me back to tell me what the next steps are.


----------



## Mallow9

Does anyone know where i can go to get cheap ovulation and pregnancy tests from? I usually get the generic at Target...


----------



## AG75

you can buy them online earlypregnancytests.com, I think that's your best bet, super cheap so you can go crazy with them.


----------



## AG75

sorry wrong web address, it's https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/


----------



## MiBebe

Mallow9 said:


> Does anyone know where i can go to get cheap ovulation and pregnancy tests from? I usually get the generic at Target...

I buy my pregnancy & ovulation tests at The Dollar Tree. They're $1 each. I got a bunch of ovulation tests there yesterday.


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver said:


> *Jappygirl*, do you think it could have been a chemical?:hugs:

I dont know for sure, cause I have never had a chemical, or a BFP before, so I dont really know what that would seem like.


----------



## Amb434

Ugh, I feel like poo.. :( I'm 4dpiui today. Being on progesterone suppositories is the worst. The side effects are horrendous and cruely mimic pregnancy symptoms. I'm exhausted, my boobs hurt, my ovaries hurt and I'm cranky. If I didn't know any better, I'd swear I was pregnant. Obviously, I know better than that at this stage in the process. I just wish there was a way to differentiate between the symptoms. If this cycle is a bust, I'm really thinking about taking another break. These meds are making me crazy. :growlmad: 

Rant over.


----------



## Quaver

Amb434 said:


> Ugh, I feel like poo.. :( I'm 4dpiui today. Being on progesterone suppositories is the worst. The side effects are horrendous and cruely mimic pregnancy symptoms. I'm exhausted, my boobs hurt, my ovaries hurt and I'm cranky. If I didn't know any better, I'd swear I was pregnant. Obviously, I know better than that at this stage in the process. I just wish there was a way to differentiate between the symptoms. If this cycle is a bust, I'm really thinking about taking another break. These meds are making me crazy. :growlmad:
> 
> Rant over.

:hugs:
I didn't get progesterone but I got the same symptoms with hcg shot:blush:
Hope it's the baby, it'll be worth it:baby:


----------



## Amb434

Thanks, Quaver. :hugs: I got a double whammy with the trigger shot and the progesterone. Hopefully, the trigger will be leaving my system soon, taking some side effects with it. I hope some of these side effects are from a little one snuggling in, but there's just no way to know for sure until testing day. Gonna try to keep my nerves in check til then. I'm glad I have you ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Mallow9

Amb434 said:


> Ugh, I feel like poo.. :( I'm 4dpiui today. Being on progesterone suppositories is the worst. The side effects are horrendous and cruely mimic pregnancy symptoms. I'm exhausted, my boobs hurt, my ovaries hurt and I'm cranky. If I didn't know any better, I'd swear I was pregnant. Obviously, I know better than that at this stage in the process. I just wish there was a way to differentiate between the symptoms. If this cycle is a bust, I'm really thinking about taking another break. These meds are making me crazy. :growlmad:
> 
> Rant over.

I am so sorry to here this. Try to think positive and the end result is worth it! :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Amb434 said:


> Ugh, I feel like poo.. :( I'm 4dpiui today. Being on progesterone suppositories is the worst. The side effects are horrendous and cruely mimic pregnancy symptoms. I'm exhausted, my boobs hurt, my ovaries hurt and I'm cranky. If I didn't know any better, I'd swear I was pregnant. Obviously, I know better than that at this stage in the process. I just wish there was a way to differentiate between the symptoms. If this cycle is a bust, I'm really thinking about taking another break. These meds are making me crazy. :growlmad:
> 
> Rant over.

Amb434, I HATED taking prestrogen suppositories!!! They were the worst! Ugh! I totally feel for you. I couldn't stand putting them in and how messy they were. I'm currently on my 2nd month break from all the meds. I just couldn't take it anymore. I'm there with you. :hugs:


----------



## Jaymamm1

Amb434, I totally feel for you. I didn't have the suppositories but I did do the trigger shot. I felt like crap for days... I thought it was never going to end. Anyway, about a week after my IUI I started to really get pregnancy-like symptoms. I kept trying not to get my hopes up but all kinds of things were going on. My breasts were the worst and still are. Needless to say 13 dpiui, I got a positive blood test :happydance: 

Keep your head up! 

Sending baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## Cheers

Hey ladies, I'll be doing my first IUI in April. The clinic just advised me that I'll be taking puregon, ovidrel and endometrium, which I understand to be progesterone supplements which you place inside. I've heard it can be messy and unpleasant. 

Were any of you prescribed the same meds?


----------



## Amb434

Thanks a lot, girls, it's really awesome to know I can come vent to you guys without fear of being looked at like I'm crazy. :haha:

Missy, I hate how messy they are, too! Not to mention how badly they affect your sex life. :blush: And the side effects are just AWFUL. Most of all, I just hate feeling blah all the time. A positive pregnancy test would definitely turn my mood around. :haha:

Jay, I LOVE hearing success stories like yours! I know it'll all be worth it in the end, it just gets really hard sometimes. This is my 6th medicated cycle and going on 3 years TTC. I'm just so ready to be off the meds for good!

Hugs, ladies. And thank you. x


----------



## Amb434

Hello Cheers and welcome. :flower:

I wasn't prescribed Puregon or Ovidrel, but was prescribed Menopur and Novarel, which I believe are close to the same things. Endometrin is the worst. :growlmad: They're vaginal suppositories that you "take" 2x daily a few days after your IUI. They are definitely messy, unpleasant, and have some pretty rotten side effects, I'm sorry to say. Just keep your eye on the prize and, hopefully, it won't be too bad for you! Good luck with your IUI, is this your first time doing a medicated cycle?


----------



## Pretty_Peony

Thank you for the lovely warm welcome ladies! I hope that you are all well and have a good week xx


----------



## Cheers

Thanks Amb! Yes this will be my first IUI and the first time I've ever used meds during a cycle. Everyone is prescribed endometrin regardless of whether your progesterone levels are normal or not. So not looking forward to it!

I'm hoping it might happen naturally on its own before the IUI in early April, but I've been trying for 13 cycles and nothing, so why would it be different now, right?! Anyways, I'm in the 2ww right now. 

I'm trying to read up on all of your journeys. Thanks for helping me!


----------



## Quaver

I have my CD12 follicle scan tomorrow...[-o&lt;


Cheers said:


> I'm hoping it might happen naturally on its own before the IUI in early April, but I've been trying for 13 cycles and nothing, so why would it be different now, right?! Anyways, I'm in the 2ww right now.

There are those who get pg as soon as they see the FS, something to do with relaxing, and having their weight lifted:thumbup:


----------



## Amb434

Cheers, have you had any testing done to determine what the problem might be? Luckily, I'm not unexplained, I have PCOS and don't mature follicles or ovulate on my own. Injections have definitely helped out, both cycles I've done have produced at least 2 mature follies. I've also seen many times falling pregnant while waiting for treatments. Hope that's you!

Quaver, good luck on your scan tomorrow! Can't wait to hear how it goes. :hugs:

I'm 7dpiui and went in for blood work today. My p4 level is 20, so looks like I had a good, strong O. Still having yucky side effects from the Endometrin and I picked up a new one today. :growlmad: If I twist or turn a certain way, I get very, very sharp pains on my lower sides to the point of making me cringe. Hoping it's a good thing.


----------



## Jaymamm1

Well ladies, it looks like things are not good. My HCG went from 31 on Thursday to 40 today. So, at this point the doctor believes this pregnancy is not a good one. :sad1: Anyway, I'm going back for blood work again on Friday. I'm a big believer that everything happens for a reason so I cannot be too upset. I don't want to give birth to a baby with all sorts of problems just because I want a baby. It's not fair to them. 

Guess I'll keep on praying...


----------



## Amb434

Jay :hugs:


----------



## Mallow9

Jaymamm1 - so sorry to hear that. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Cheers

Jaymamm1 said:


> Well ladies, it looks like things are not good. My HCG went from 31 on Thursday to 40 today. So, at this point the doctor believes this pregnancy is not a good one. :sad1: Anyway, I'm going back for blood work again on Friday. I'm a big believer that everything happens for a reason so I cannot be too upset. I don't want to give birth to a baby with all sorts of problems just because I want a baby. It's not fair to them.
> 
> Guess I'll keep on praying...

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies, AF showed. It looks like I'm going to try IUI again this cycle.


----------



## Amb434

Lots of luck to you, Missy. Will you be using Clomid again?


----------



## ephesians1_4

did IUI on the 10th, I think I have a BFP, need to post 10 posts to get my links!


----------



## ephesians1_4

Doingit4us said:


> AF arrived early today and made a bust out of this cycle. I start clomid in a couple of days and then my 1st IUI will be around 29-30 Oct. Are there any ladies here who are new to this as well?



we just did our first one, and think we have a BFP...need 10 posts to show my picture!!


----------



## ephesians1_4

Jaymamm1 said:


> Well ladies, it looks like things are not good. My HCG went from 31 on Thursday to 40 today. So, at this point the doctor believes this pregnancy is not a good one. :sad1: Anyway, I'm going back for blood work again on Friday. I'm a big believer that everything happens for a reason so I cannot be too upset. I don't want to give birth to a baby with all sorts of problems just because I want a baby. It's not fair to them.
> 
> Guess I'll keep on praying...


Praying for you Jaymamm...


----------



## Quaver

I'm off for my next (3rd and last) IUI on Thursday:happydance:

After doing some light running/sit-ups for 3 days a week for the past week, my follicle grew faster than my norm, and it's 19mm at CD12 (usually it's about 15mm). Maybe those running paid off:thumbup:

Unlike last 2 IUIs, the clinic has run out of Pregnyl 5000iu (hcg trigger injection), so got Ovidrel 125 instead:shrug:
Anyone had this? Unlike Pregnyl where I had to have it done on my backside (and hurt like hell), it's done like Puregon/Follistim pen, and on the stomach. I wonder if it'll hurt a lot?

Haven't done it yet, will do later on today.


Jaymamm1 said:


> Well ladies, it looks like things are not good. My HCG went from 31 on Thursday to 40 today. So, at this point the doctor believes this pregnancy is not a good one. :sad1: Anyway, I'm going back for blood work again on Friday. I'm a big believer that everything happens for a reason so I cannot be too upset. I don't want to give birth to a baby with all sorts of problems just because I want a baby. It's not fair to them.
> 
> Guess I'll keep on praying...

:hugs:


missyt said:


> Hi Ladies, AF showed. It looks like I'm going to try IUI again this cycle.

Sorry :witch:arrived:hugs:


ephesians1_4 said:


> we just did our first one, and think we have a BFP...need 10 posts to show my picture!!

Congratulations!:yipee:


----------



## AG75

that's interesting on the exercise bit and your follicles. I'm been off the exercising path for a while now because I was TTCing and being so careful. This cycle I'm getting back in to working out. We will still try au naturelle this month but if I'm exercising now when I do IUI + injectables next cycle, at least it won't be a shock to my system because I've already been working out.


----------



## Quaver

AG75 said:


> that's interesting on the exercise bit and your follicles. I'm been off the exercising path for a while now because I was TTCing and being so careful. This cycle I'm getting back in to working out. We will still try au naturelle this month but if I'm exercising now when I do IUI + injectables next cycle, at least it won't be a shock to my system because I've already been working out.

Good luck:happydance:


----------



## Amb434

Yay, Quaver! :happydance: Very nice follie size. Never took Ovidrel, so not sure if it hurts or not. I've only ever taken Novarel, which I draw up myself and inject in my tummy. It doesn't hurt at all and is, actually, a relief to take after taking Menopur - it BURNS. :growlmad: Good luck on your IUI!

I'm 8dpiui and 10dp trigger today, so I decided to test and see if my trigger has made it out of my system yet. It was negative, so it's gone. It sucks seeing that one, lonely pink line, but I'm glad it was neg. Now I know if I see two pretty pink lines, it's for real. :)


----------



## Quaver

Amb434 said:


> Yay, Quaver! :happydance: Very nice follie size. Never took Ovidrel, so not sure if it hurts or not. I've only ever taken Novarel, which I draw up myself and inject in my tummy. It doesn't hurt at all and is, actually, a relief to take after taking Menopur - it BURNS. :growlmad: Good luck on your IUI!
> 
> I'm 8dpiui and 10dp trigger today, so I decided to test and see if my trigger has made it out of my system yet. It was negative, so it's gone. It sucks seeing that one, lonely pink line, but I'm glad it was neg. Now I know if I see two pretty pink lines, it's for real. :)

I've taken the Ovidrel now, it didn't hurt at all, I like it:thumbup:

8dpiui! Exciting times!:happydance:


----------



## Amb434

Quaver said:


> 8dpiui! Exciting times!:happydance:

:happydance: I've been doing really well with not symptom spotting, since I know everything I'm feeling is probably because of the Endometrin. The urge to test is getting stronger, though. :haha:


----------



## Quaver

Amb434 said:


> :happydance: I've been doing really well with not symptom spotting, since I know everything I'm feeling is probably because of the Endometrin. The urge to test is getting stronger, though. :haha:

When are you testing next?:flower:


----------



## Amb434

Quaver said:


> When are you testing next?:flower:

I'm reeeeeally gonna try to wait until at least 12 or 13dpiui so I can get a pretty accurate result. I'm so over seeing negative pregnancy tests, the fewer the better. We'll see how my willpower holds out! :blush:


----------



## Quaver

Amb434 said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> When are you testing next?:flower:
> 
> I'm reeeeeally gonna try to wait until at least 12 or 13dpiui so I can get a pretty accurate result. I'm so over seeing negative pregnancy tests, the fewer the better. We'll see how my willpower holds out! :blush:Click to expand...

Good luck!:happydance:


----------



## Mallow9

I'm reeeeeally gonna try to wait until at least 12 or 13dpiui so I can get a pretty accurate result. I'm so over seeing negative pregnancy tests said:


> Good Luck! Sending good thoughts your way! :change:


----------



## Mallow9

AG75 said:


> sorry wrong web address, it's

Thanks again for the link! I just ordered pregnancy and ovulation strip tests. I couldn't believe how cheap they were. I have never used the strips before.
Thanks again! :winkwink:


----------



## Amb434

I was walking my dog today and came up on a patch of clovers. I look down and immediately see a four leaf clover! :haha: Hope it's a good sign!


----------



## Quaver

Amb434 said:


> I was walking my dog today and came up on a patch of clovers. I look down and immediately see a four leaf clover! :haha: Hope it's a good sign!

It's a great sign!:happydance:
This could be it for you!:thumbup:
https://names4real.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/four-leaf-clover.gif


----------



## Quaver

OMG! I haven't ov'd and I have IUI in 2 hrs, and DH's :spermy: is already there waiting:cry:


----------



## Amb434

Quaver said:


> Amb434 said:
> 
> 
> I was walking my dog today and came up on a patch of clovers. I look down and immediately see a four leaf clover! :haha: Hope it's a good sign!
> 
> It's a great sign!:happydance:
> This could be it for you!:thumbup:
> https://names4real.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/four-leaf-clover.gifClick to expand...

Thanks, hun, I hope so!


----------



## Amb434

Quaver said:


> OMG! I haven't ov'd and I have IUI in 2 hrs, and DH's :spermy: is already there waiting:cry:

Do you do a trigger shot or wait for a pos OPK?


----------



## Quaver

Amb434 said:


> Do you do a trigger shot or wait for a pos OPK?

I got the trigger shot 41hrs before IUI.
Anyway, I've had my IUI!:happydance:
The scan showed the follicle starting to rupture, so I should ov soon.
Hope the :spermy: is there waiting[-o&lt;


----------



## Amb434

Quaver said:


> Amb434 said:
> 
> 
> Do you do a trigger shot or wait for a pos OPK?
> 
> I got the trigger shot 41hrs before IUI.
> Anyway, I've had my IUI!:happydance:
> The scan showed the follicle starting to rupture, so I should ov soon.
> Hope the :spermy: is there waiting[-o&lt;Click to expand...

Awesome! Glad it went well. Hope your 2ww doesn't creep by like mine is. :haha:


----------



## navywife04

ladies, I went in for my ultrasound yesterday and I only had 1 mature follicle at 20mm. She said my lining was somewhat thin as well. Should I go ahead with the iui tomorrow? Last month I had 3 mature follies so I feel a little bummed this month. I'm not quite sure if it's worth $550!


----------



## Beau Geste

Hey guys! I've been super busy and not able to check in as regularly. Nice to see everyone on to the next cycle!

Had a CD13 U/S and bloodwork done this morning, and I have 2 nice big follies - one in each ovary!

My biggest is 20.2 mm on the left, and I have a 17.5mm one on the right https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif I also have 2 more that are borderline around 13-14mm and have potential for maturity if I need my hCG trigger.

I'm very surprised - it's only CD13! I'm 2 days ahead of schedule compared to the last 2 cycles. Maybe this eating healthy thing is working out LOL.

Anyway, I won't get my lab results until this afternoon (E2 and LH). They'll call between 2-3pm to let me know if I'm having my LH surge or not. If not, I trigger tonight and IUI on Sat. If LH is high enough, IUI tomorrow.

I did 2 OPKs at 11 - one dipstick and one digi. Both negative, but still *almost* there. *whew* I should be triggering tonight then.

So, I think I'll probably have to trigger tonight and have the IUI on Sat. I'm hoping so, anyway - tomorrow is ridiculously busy for both me and DH. 

I'm getting pretty excited now. It's like God heard my frustration with only 1 follicle those last 2 cycles https://www.themommyplaybook.com/forum/images/smilies/wink.gif You never know...


----------



## Amb434

Navy, all you need is one! Looks like a very nice size follie, too. I don't really know what to tell you about the IUI, though. If it was me, I'd probably do it, but that IS a lot of money. Did you ask your FS what they think? Good luck, hun. :flower:

Beau, good lookin follies! Good luck with your IUI. God definitely hears and answers prayers. :flower:

AFM.. 10dpiui and counting... going just a tad bit crazy... :haha:


----------



## Quaver

navywife04 said:


> ladies, I went in for my ultrasound yesterday and I only had 1 mature follicle at 20mm. She said my lining was somewhat thin as well. Should I go ahead with the iui tomorrow? Last month I had 3 mature follies so I feel a little bummed this month. I'm not quite sure if it's worth $550!

You only need one, I had only one follicle this round too, I had 2 on both previous cycles:blush: But I went ahead anyway. It's your decision. Good luck! :dust:


Beau Geste said:


> Had a CD13 U/S and bloodwork done this morning, and I have 2 nice big follies - one in each ovary!

Yipee!!!:happydance:


Amb434 said:


> AFM.. 10dpiui and counting... going just a tad bit crazy... :haha:

Exciting times!:happydance:


----------



## navywife04

thanks ladies! I took your advice and just went for it. :) I'm a little worried though because just 2 days ago my lining was only 5mm. They had me take the hcg shot that night and we had the iui this morning! Is it possible for my lining to become thicker? The nurse wasn't very helpful and I feel like I left there even more confused!


----------



## Mallow9

navywife04 said:


> thanks ladies! I took your advice and just went for it. I'm a little worried though because just 2 days ago my lining was only 5mm. They had me take the hcg shot that night and we had the iui this morning! Is it possible for my lining to become thicker? The nurse wasn't very helpful and I feel like I left there even more confused!



I haven't had my first IUI yet (2 weeks), but i know how you are feeling about being confused. Sometime I have to remind the nurses that I am new to all of this and have them step back and explain the details to be so I can understand it. These past 2 months I have learned more about how the men and female body works then i thought i would ever know.

Hang in there hope some of these ladies can give you some advice on the lining. :hugs:


----------



## Jaymamm1

Looks like no baby this time.... Hcg of 40 on Monday, negative blood test today:-( wow, not sure I have ever had to deal with anything so difficult before. Back to square one. 

Hope everyone is doing well!! Sending lots of hugs and baby dust!!


----------



## bosi764

Hi ladies - I'm new to this site. I'm excited and encouraged to hear from others in my situation and especially thoose who have had success. 

I've been TTC for almost 3 years now. I had a lap in August that confirmed I had endo - which both my doctor and I pretty much already knew. My HSG from a year ago showed a blocked left tube - and a little PCOS on the left. 

We finally have decided to start trying something more after a few failed Clomid cycles trying natually so I'm on my first IUI cycle now. The Clomid was TERRIBLE for me - I had all the side effects including double vision for days. 

Because of that my new doc rec using Letrozole (Femera) instead of Clomid. I took it days 4-8 and went in today for my ultrasound and bloodwork. I have ovulated yet, and had 3 good folicles - the best on my right side so hopefully that's where it will come from! I'll be using OPKs over the weekend until we see the surge - if nothing by Tuesday I'll get a shot. 

Has anyone else used Letrozole and had success? I've read alot about it - but there's not a ton out there about Letrozole and fertility treatments as it was originally developed for cancer patients. 

Best of luck to all of you trying - I know what a roller coaster of emotions it can be. Stay positive and hopefully your day will come!


----------



## Quaver

Anyone had Ovidrel for hcg trigger shot?
On my previous 2 IUIs, I had Pregnyl which was a painful shot, but this time the clinic run out of Pregnyl, and was given Ovidrel instead. It was a painless shot.

With Pregnyl, I had really sore nipples from 2 days after the shot, but nothing on Ovidrel:shrug: It's been 4 days...


navywife04 said:


> thanks ladies! I took your advice and just went for it. :) I'm a little worried though because just 2 days ago my lining was only 5mm. They had me take the hcg shot that night and we had the iui this morning! Is it possible for my lining to become thicker? The nurse wasn't very helpful and I feel like I left there even more confused!

It needs to be more than 7.5mm, but I'm sure it'll grow by the time it implants. Otherwise they won't give you the hcg shot:flower:

Mine was 8.5mm at CD12, 11.xmm at CD14(day of IUI).


Jaymamm1 said:


> Looks like no baby this time.... Hcg of 40 on Monday, negative blood test today:-( wow, not sure I have ever had to deal with anything so difficult before. Back to square one.

:hugs:
Are you going to do another IUI?


bosi764 said:


> Because of that my new doc rec using Letrozole (Femera) instead of Clomid. I took it days 4-8 and went in today for my ultrasound and bloodwork. I have ovulated yet, and had 3 good folicles - the best on my right side so hopefully that's where it will come from! I'll be using OPKs over the weekend until we see the surge - if nothing by Tuesday I'll get a shot.

Good luck!:happydance:
I've never tried Letrozole, only Clomid.
Wow double vision must've been awful:nope: How did you cope with work/driving/crossing the street etc?


----------



## Jaymamm1

Quaver said:


> Anyone had Ovidrel for hcg trigger shot?
> On my previous 2 IUIs, I had Pregnyl which was a painful shot, but this time the clinic run out of Pregnyl, and was given Ovidrel instead. It was a painless.

I had the Ovidrel trigger shot. It was wonder. Completely painless. It also clearly did the trick, it just didn't stick. 



Jaymamm1 said:


> Looks like no baby this time.... Hcg of 40 on Monday, negative blood test today:-( wow, not sure I have ever had to deal with anything so difficult before. Back to square one.

:hugs:
Are you going to do another IUI?

Yes, we are going to try another IUI.... I'm just so hurt right now but I don't want to give up.


----------



## Quaver

Jaymamm1 said:


> Yes, we are going to try another IUI.... I'm just so hurt right now but I don't want to give up.

:hugs:
It'll all be worth it in the end:flower:


----------



## torybell_06

Hey this is new to me! My husband and I have been trying for almost 3 years, and we got pregnant in 09 and i had a miscarriage Dec. 09. After that we have been trying none stop since and nothing has happened. I have been checking temps, and ovalution kits. My doctor is sending me to Dr. Barnett (Dallas,Tx) we have our appt on Tuesday 3/1. Does any have an suggestions on questions to ask the doctor, or tell me how your 1st appt went? We are trying to do IUI in March do you think that is to soon? My period will be here March 12. We are young, we both 23, do you think something could be wrong at our age? Let me know thanks!


----------



## Beau Geste

And... I'm officially in the 2WW!

IUI was complete at 10:15-ish and spent 15 minutes laying on the table afterward. 

I had a little more cramping this time after the procedure, for about 10 minutes, and I'm spotting some today after the IUI, but that's OK.

DH's sperm was EXCELLENT. Motility was 66% (all forward) and count was 48 million (all post-wash).

We did abstain yesterday, and I'm glad we did. We'll DTD tonight though, and then I start my progesterone supplements before bed. We BD's 2 nights ago, 2 nights before then, and then the IUI today and BD tonight.

P4 measurement on Thursday, and bHCG a week from then!


----------



## Quaver

torybell_06 said:


> Does any have an suggestions on questions to ask the doctor, or tell me how your 1st appt went? We are trying to do IUI in March do you think that is to soon? My period will be here March 12. We are young, we both 23, do you think something could be wrong at our age? Let me know thanks!

Hi and welcome:wave:
I also had mc, in August 2009 and restarted TTC in Dec 2009, so I know how long that has been:blush:

On our 1st appointment the doctor ordered series of test like blood test for the both of us and DH's SA. He also did a vaginal scan.
The blood test for me was done at CD2. They usually do one at the beginning of the cycle and at 7DPO (to check ov).

We were prescribed Clomid for 3 months, then went to IUI, and after the 1st IUI failed, I did a HSG test to see if the tubes are open. It was fine. Then onto IUI#2 & #3.

Am at #3 IUI stage at the moment[-o&lt;
Good luck!
:dust:


Beau Geste said:


> DH's sperm was EXCELLENT. Motility was 66% (all forward) and count was 48 million (all post-wash).

That's excellent!:happydance:

My DH's count was 24 million:blush: Down from 28 milllion on IUI#2 but better than 13 million IUI#1.

Good luck!
Fingers crossed this is it for us!
:dust:


----------



## Jaymamm1

Well, woke up with AF this morning... Very sad day for me because I was sure that I wouldn't be going through this again. Well, here we go. Clomid starts on Monday....:wacko:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend lots of hugs and baby dust!


----------



## Quaver

Jaymamm1 said:


> Well, woke up with AF this morning... Very sad day for me because I was sure that I wouldn't be going through this again. Well, here we go. Clomid starts on Monday....:wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend lots of hugs and baby dust!

I'm so sorry Jay:hugs:
Will it be your second IUI?
Hope it'll be it, I know some got pg on their 4th.

As for me, I'm at 3DPO, and no symptoms.
After this cycle I am told to have a break, and no meds. And then onto ICSI...:blush:


----------



## Amb434

Keep your head up, Jay. :hugs: FX'd for you.

Quaver, will you be taking progesterone? I hate that I can't tell the difference between side effects or symptoms. :growlmad:

I have a question for you guys.. I'm 13dpiui today. Yesterday morning (12dp) I broke down and tested. BFN. Last night when I was putting in my progesterone suppository, I noticed a drop of pink cm on the applicator. What in the world could this be... late implantation? Is there spotting in early pregnancy? Or is it AF? :shrug:


----------



## Amb434

I think I may be out. I'm spotting light brown today and my progesterone applicator was streaked with red this morning.


----------



## Quaver

Amb434 said:


> Quaver, will you be taking progesterone?

No, never been offered:shrug:


Amb434 said:


> I think I may be out. I'm spotting light brown today and my progesterone applicator was streaked with red this morning.

:hugs:


----------



## Jaymamm1

Quaver said:


> Jaymamm1 said:
> 
> 
> Well, woke up with AF this morning... Very sad day for me because I was sure that I wouldn't be going through this again. Well, here we go. Clomid starts on Monday....:wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend lots of hugs and baby dust!
> 
> I'm so sorry Jay:hugs:
> Will it be your second IUI?
> Hope it'll be it, I know some got pg on their 4th.
> 
> As for me, I'm at 3DPO, and no symptoms.
> After this cycle I am told to have a break, and no meds. And then onto ICSI...:blush:Click to expand...

Yes, this will be the 2nd IUI. I have heard statistics are down for the first IUI to be successful, guess I just got my hopes up since I had a positive test. 

3dpo... Good luck!!! I will keep my fingers crossed for you. The 2ww seems like forever


----------



## Quaver

Fingers crossed the next cycle will be it for you Jaymamm:hugs:


----------



## missyt

Hi Ladies, I'm out for IUI this month. I ended up coming down with the flu and couldn't make my b/w and u/s appointment. I'm really bummed but nothing I can do about it. And next month I might have to go on travel for work during that time.:wacko:

Good luck to all you ladies and boo to all those BFN's and :witch: showing up.


----------



## Amb434

Yep, definitely out. AF hit me hard today. I just don't think my body can handle another round of drugs this soon, so I'm taking a break. I'm so exhausted, mentally and physically. I'll be around as often as I can to cheer you guys on, but I just want to forget about TTC for a little while. Good luck to the 2ww'ers and those waiting on IUIs. :flower: Hugs. x


----------



## Quaver

missyt said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm out for IUI this month. I ended up coming down with the flu and couldn't make my b/w and u/s appointment. I'm really bummed but nothing I can do about it. And next month I might have to go on travel for work during that time.:wacko:

Hope you'll get a BFP naturally:thumbup:


Amb434 said:


> Yep, definitely out. AF hit me hard today. I just don't think my body can handle another round of drugs this soon, so I'm taking a break. I'm so exhausted, mentally and physically. I'll be around as often as I can to cheer you guys on, but I just want to forget about TTC for a little while. Good luck to the 2ww'ers and those waiting on IUIs. :flower: Hugs. x

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

MiBebe said:


> Mallow9 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where i can go to get cheap ovulation and pregnancy tests from? I usually get the generic at Target...
> 
> I buy my pregnancy & ovulation tests at The Dollar Tree. They're $1 each. I got a bunch of ovulation tests there yesterday.Click to expand...

Hey!!!!!!!! I know long time no check in! I need to go get some of these, I saw them and my friend said they can't possibly work and called me a cheap skate! 

My Quick update! I am awaiting the cycle so that I can schedule the HSG is next week followed by the Clomid IUI. All the other results came back great, so hopefully things will go as planned. I am also negotiating the price with the clinic :D


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Amb434 said:


> Yep, definitely out. AF hit me hard today. I just don't think my body can handle another round of drugs this soon, so I'm taking a break. I'm so exhausted, mentally and physically. I'll be around as often as I can to cheer you guys on, but I just want to forget about TTC for a little while. Good luck to the 2ww'ers and those waiting on IUIs. :flower: Hugs. x

Good Luck! :flower:


----------



## Jaymamm1

I just ordered ovulation monitor and pregnancy test supplies off of this website. Prices seem really reasonable. 

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/

Also, here is a 10% coupon code: misterpotter

I'm not sure when the coupon expires, but please feel free to use it if you need supplies. 

Have a good day everyone:flower:


----------



## keyahopes

Jaymamm1 said:


> I just ordered ovulation monitor and pregnancy test supplies off of this website. Prices seem really reasonable.
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/
> 
> Also, here is a 10% coupon code: misterpotter
> 
> I'm not sure when the coupon expires, but please feel free to use it if you need supplies.
> 
> Have a good day everyone:flower:

I have used their ovulation strips and really liked them. The shipping is pretty fast too - 2 to 3 days is all it took for my shipment.


----------



## Quaver

hopefulywa8tn said:


> My Quick update! I am awaiting the cycle so that I can schedule the HSG is next week followed by the Clomid IUI. All the other results came back great, so hopefully things will go as planned. I am also negotiating the price with the clinic :D

Don't forget to take painkillers before HSG, and bring a pad for afterwards. And relax those muscles:flower:

Hope next cycle won't come though:winkwink::baby:


----------



## Mallow9

Bummed out. This cycle i am suppose to start clomid and IUI, but i didn't get good news today after my ultersound. I have a complex cyst that is about 2.5. The doctors are trying to figure out if I should go on clomid and have a IUI this month or have surgery to have the cyst removed instead. I had my HSG last month and the dr's said that within 3 months it is the best to concieve. I leave today for Chicago and come back on Thursday and have to start the clomid on Friday - if i even am starting it. Completely fusterated.


----------



## missyt

Mallow9 said:


> Bummed out. This cycle i am suppose to start clomid and IUI, but i didn't get good news today after my ultersound. I have a complex cyst that is about 2.5. The doctors are trying to figure out if I should go on clomid and have a IUI this month or have surgery to have the cyst removed instead. I had my HSG last month and the dr's said that within 3 months it is the best to concieve. I leave today for Chicago and come back on Thursday and have to start the clomid on Friday - if i even am starting it. Completely fusterated.

I'm sorry, Mallow. I know its all so frustrating. FX'd for you.:hugs:


----------



## Quaver

Mallow9 said:


> Bummed out. This cycle i am suppose to start clomid and IUI, but i didn't get good news today after my ultersound. I have a complex cyst that is about 2.5. The doctors are trying to figure out if I should go on clomid and have a IUI this month or have surgery to have the cyst removed instead. I had my HSG last month and the dr's said that within 3 months it is the best to concieve. I leave today for Chicago and come back on Thursday and have to start the clomid on Friday - if i even am starting it. Completely fusterated.

I suppose you can't have your cyst removed and have Clomid at the same time?
Can you have the cyst removed + IUI?
:hugs:


----------



## bosi764

Quaver said:


> Good luck!:happydance:
> I've never tried Letrozole, only Clomid.
> Wow double vision must've been awful:nope: How did you cope with work/driving/crossing the street etc?

It was only on the day I took the Clomid and maybe a little the day after I finished. I was really careful driving and had to work from home some too which was fun to explain to the boss! Letrozole was sooooo much better - no side effects at all! 

Had a surge today and am set for my iui tomorrow:happydance:! Praying for a good outcome event though I know chances aren't high on the first one. I guess my wait begins tomorrow...


----------



## bosi764

Mallow9 said:


> Bummed out. This cycle i am suppose to start clomid and IUI, but i didn't get good news today after my ultersound. I have a complex cyst that is about 2.5. The doctors are trying to figure out if I should go on clomid and have a IUI this month or have surgery to have the cyst removed instead. I had my HSG last month and the dr's said that within 3 months it is the best to concieve. I leave today for Chicago and come back on Thursday and have to start the clomid on Friday - if i even am starting it. Completely fusterated.

Ask your doctor about Letrozole (also called Femera) - it doesn't have the same effects that Clomid has and I'm pretty sure doesn't cause cysts (one of the many reasons I'm on it:winkwink:). It's a drug that isn't technically approved for fertility (it's for treating women with cancer) but is being used at a lot of the top clinics.


----------



## Quaver

bosi764 said:


> It was only on the day I took the Clomid and maybe a little the day after I finished. I was really careful driving and had to work from home some too which was fun to explain to the boss!

:laugh2:


> Had a surge today and am set for my iui tomorrow:happydance:! Praying for a good outcome event though I know chances aren't high on the first one. I guess my wait begins tomorrow...

Good luck!:thumbup:
A lot of people have success on their 1st IUI:happydance:


----------



## norah s

Hi everyone! im new here apart from stalking!
Im 14 dpiui # 1 today and have just tested a BFN tonight. No sign of AF yet but was wondering if anyone had heard of anyone testing +ve later than 14 dpiui? 
I suppose im just deluding myself as usual!


----------



## Quaver

norah s said:


> Hi everyone! im new here apart from stalking!
> Im 14 dpiui # 1 today and have just tested a BFN tonight. No sign of AF yet but was wondering if anyone had heard of anyone testing +ve later than 14 dpiui?
> I suppose im just deluding myself as usual!

How do you feel? Do you feel pg?
I know some don't get + until few weeks into their pregnancy.
It's not over 'till the :witch: arrives:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

Hello ladies!! I went to my 2nd opinion FS today and we have decided to start on Femara and IUI....... I'm awaiting AF so i can start the Femara on day 5..... any suggestions on things i should look for or help my chances? Thanks!


----------



## Quaver

Swepakepa3 said:


> Hello ladies!! I went to my 2nd opinion FS today and we have decided to start on Femara and IUI....... I'm awaiting AF so i can start the Femara on day 5..... any suggestions on things i should look for or help my chances? Thanks!

Good luck! Just relax and hope for the best:happydance:


----------



## norah s

Hi Quaver :flower:,
well i was deluding myself AF arrived this morning :cry:
I did feel different this month was really starting to believe i could be!:nope:
Anyway onto iui # 2 ...


----------



## norah s

Well just phoned about march iui... nurse said that they wont be able to do it in the next couple of week as they have had a problem with the delivery of the sperm washing stuff! (not her words!) and i should just ring next month when i get AF. Cant believe how hard this is all getting, i feel like its never going to happen...


----------



## Quaver

norah s said:


> Hi Quaver :flower:,
> well i was deluding myself AF arrived this morning :cry:
> I did feel different this month was really starting to believe i could be!:nope:
> Anyway onto iui # 2 ...

I'm so sorry:hugs:


norah s said:


> Well just phoned about march iui... nurse said that they wont be able to do it in the next couple of week as they have had a problem with the delivery of the sperm washing stuff! (not her words!) and i should just ring next month when i get AF. Cant believe how hard this is all getting, i feel like its never going to happen...

People get pg without iui all the time, maybe you'll get lucky:thumbup:
My next cycle is non medicated au naturale as well. Perhaps we could get lucky together:friends:


----------



## norah s

People get pg without iui all the time, maybe you'll get lucky:thumbup:
My next cycle is non medicated au naturale as well. Perhaps we could get lucky together:friends:[/QUOTE]

Thanks :hugs::hugs:
Just starting to think its never going to happen again naturally but yeah your right it can still happen. Thats what i need some more pma. Hopefully we can be lucky together x


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello Ladies,

I am back. I just had my 1st IUI of my 2nd IUI cycle. I had 3 follies at CD12 measuring 21mm, and [email protected] 17mm, and my estrogen was 1500. So, they told me to trigger last night and we went in for our IUI this morning. We had 30 million post wash. I really feel positive about this cycle. How do my numbers sound to you?

Thanks for any feedback!!


----------



## FarmersWife01

Well Hi again! :flower:
I've just come back from my appointment at the clinic, had my tube dye tests done. VERY HAPPY :happydance: to find out that both tubes are fine and in good working order!! Its brilliant to get some good news for once.
The consultant asked if I'd received his letter about my thyroid problems which he'd sent out to me and the doctor on 17th February. The letter asked my doctor to refer me to a blood specialist to get my thyroid checked. Somehow neither me nor the doctor has received a copy of the letter, so I've had to ask for another copy to be sent out so that I can get that part sorted out. Anyway, the consultant said that as soon as the thyroid problem is sorted they are going to start the IUI treatment, which hopefully shouldn't be long! :happydance:


----------



## jappygirl76

FarmersWife01 said:


> Well Hi again! :flower:
> I've just come back from my appointment at the clinic, had my tube dye tests done. VERY HAPPY :happydance: to find out that both tubes are fine and in good working order!! Its brilliant to get some good news for once.
> The consultant asked if I'd received his letter about my thyroid problems which he'd sent out to me and the doctor on 17th February. The letter asked my doctor to refer me to a blood specialist to get my thyroid checked. Somehow neither me nor the doctor has received a copy of the letter, so I've had to ask for another copy to be sent out so that I can get that part sorted out. Anyway, the consultant said that as soon as the thyroid problem is sorted they are going to start the IUI treatment, which hopefully shouldn't be long! :happydance:

That is great that your tubes are all clear, congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## hollyw79

jappygirl76 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am back. I just had my 1st IUI of my 2nd IUI cycle. I had 3 follies at CD12 measuring 21mm, and [email protected] 17mm, and my estrogen was 1500. So, they told me to trigger last night and we went in for our IUI this morning. We had 30 million post wash. I really feel positive about this cycle. How do my numbers sound to you?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!!

:hugs::hugs: Hello my dear!! I hope you are doing well! That is AWESOME to have 30 million post wash! I will keep my FX'd for you!! :flower:


----------



## jappygirl76

hollyw79 said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am back. I just had my 1st IUI of my 2nd IUI cycle. I had 3 follies at CD12 measuring 21mm, and [email protected] 17mm, and my estrogen was 1500. So, they told me to trigger last night and we went in for our IUI this morning. We had 30 million post wash. I really feel positive about this cycle. How do my numbers sound to you?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Hello my dear!! I hope you are doing well! That is AWESOME to have 30 million post wash! I will keep my FX'd for you!! :flower:Click to expand...


Thanks Holly!!:hugs::hugs:

I have not spoken with you in a while, how are you doing? How are things going au naturale?:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## hollyw79

jappygirl76 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am back. I just had my 1st IUI of my 2nd IUI cycle. I had 3 follies at CD12 measuring 21mm, and [email protected] 17mm, and my estrogen was 1500. So, they told me to trigger last night and we went in for our IUI this morning. We had 30 million post wash. I really feel positive about this cycle. How do my numbers sound to you?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Hello my dear!! I hope you are doing well! That is AWESOME to have 30 million post wash! I will keep my FX'd for you!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Holly!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have not spoken with you in a while, how are you doing? How are things going au naturale?:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

I am hanging in there.. physically all better- emotionally~ a little behind that but each day is better. :hugs: As far as au naturale~ well, I'd rather be having an IUI as I know the odds are higher but I have to go by what the doc says.. I just started being intimate with my DH again about a week ago- a little before the 2 week rule of waiting :haha: ... been about 16 days since the m/c ... and it went very well, better than I thought. I decided to start using OPK's even though I haven't had AF yet- and gosh only knows WHEN that will show up- I may not even ovulate apparently- but I am still going to track it and see.. gives me something to do as well :thumbup: 

So will you get your 2nd IUI tomorrow??


----------



## jappygirl76

hollyw79 said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am back. I just had my 1st IUI of my 2nd IUI cycle. I had 3 follies at CD12 measuring 21mm, and [email protected] 17mm, and my estrogen was 1500. So, they told me to trigger last night and we went in for our IUI this morning. We had 30 million post wash. I really feel positive about this cycle. How do my numbers sound to you?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Hello my dear!! I hope you are doing well! That is AWESOME to have 30 million post wash! I will keep my FX'd for you!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Holly!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have not spoken with you in a while, how are you doing? How are things going au naturale?:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I am hanging in there.. physically all better- emotionally~ a little behind that but each day is better. :hugs: As far as au naturale~ well, I'd rather be having an IUI as I know the odds are higher but I have to go by what the doc says.. I just started being intimate with my DH again about a week ago- a little before the 2 week rule of waiting :haha: ... been about 16 days since the m/c ... and it went very well, better than I thought. I decided to start using OPK's even though I haven't had AF yet- and gosh only knows WHEN that will show up- I may not even ovulate apparently- but I am still going to track it and see.. gives me something to do as well :thumbup:
> 
> So will you get your 2nd IUI tomorrow??Click to expand...

I give you a lot of credit for being so strong, and keeping that positive mental attitude. Hopefully AF will show up soon so you can get back to business again :flower:.

I will be going for my 2nd IUI for this cycle tomorrow morning. I dont know what it is, but I am much calmer, and I just feel really good about the IUI's this time around. I really believe that it is going to happen, where I was skeptical for the last couple months. I dont know, but it is a nice feeling.


----------



## hollyw79

jappygirl76 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am back. I just had my 1st IUI of my 2nd IUI cycle. I had 3 follies at CD12 measuring 21mm, and [email protected] 17mm, and my estrogen was 1500. So, they told me to trigger last night and we went in for our IUI this morning. We had 30 million post wash. I really feel positive about this cycle. How do my numbers sound to you?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Hello my dear!! I hope you are doing well! That is AWESOME to have 30 million post wash! I will keep my FX'd for you!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Holly!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have not spoken with you in a while, how are you doing? How are things going au naturale?:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I am hanging in there.. physically all better- emotionally~ a little behind that but each day is better. :hugs: As far as au naturale~ well, I'd rather be having an IUI as I know the odds are higher but I have to go by what the doc says.. I just started being intimate with my DH again about a week ago- a little before the 2 week rule of waiting :haha: ... been about 16 days since the m/c ... and it went very well, better than I thought. I decided to start using OPK's even though I haven't had AF yet- and gosh only knows WHEN that will show up- I may not even ovulate apparently- but I am still going to track it and see.. gives me something to do as well :thumbup:
> 
> So will you get your 2nd IUI tomorrow??Click to expand...
> 
> I give you a lot of credit for being so strong, and keeping that positive mental attitude. Hopefully AF will show up soon so you can get back to business again :flower:.
> 
> I will be going for my 2nd IUI for this cycle tomorrow morning. I dont know what it is, but I am much calmer, and I just feel really good about the IUI's this time around. I really believe that it is going to happen, where I was skeptical for the last couple months. I dont know, but it is a nice feeling.Click to expand...

Well, I think you have every reason to be optimistic! And I really think that is so AWESOME that you get the back to back IUI's! I may push for that myself if it doesn't work within the first couple of tries. That'd be great if you can get that wonderful :bfp: and God willing, I hope I can follow your lead soon! :)


----------



## Imaan

Hi ladies,

I'm most likey going to start IUI in May sometime (after Dh's IUI :spermy: preperation test... let's hope it holds up well!). I was just wondering, if I do start IUI in May will they allow me to do another the following month if it's a BFN? I think they offer 3 goes on the NHS right? I'm just wondering if you have to have a break inbetween :/


----------



## Quaver

BFN at 7DPO:cry: I needed to test to see if the hcg trigger inj is gone from my system. But looking at BFNs is always sad:cry:


jappygirl76 said:


> I am back. I just had my 1st IUI of my 2nd IUI cycle. I had 3 follies at CD12 measuring 21mm, and [email protected] 17mm, and my estrogen was 1500. So, they told me to trigger last night and we went in for our IUI this morning. We had 30 million post wash. I really feel positive about this cycle. How do my numbers sound to you?

Those numbers sounds great! Good luck!:happydance:
:dust:


FarmersWife01 said:


> Well Hi again! :flower:
> I've just come back from my appointment at the clinic, had my tube dye tests done. VERY HAPPY :happydance: to find out that both tubes are fine and in good working order!!

Yay!:yipee:


jappygirl76 said:


> I will be going for my 2nd IUI for this cycle tomorrow morning. I dont know what it is, but I am much calmer, and I just feel really good about the IUI's this time around. I really believe that it is going to happen, where I was skeptical for the last couple months. I dont know, but it is a nice feeling.

Keep up the PMA!:thumbup:


Imaan said:


> I'm most likey going to start IUI in May sometime (after Dh's IUI :spermy: preperation test... let's hope it holds up well!). I was just wondering, if I do start IUI in May will they allow me to do another the following month if it's a BFN? I think they offer 3 goes on the NHS right? I'm just wondering if you have to have a break inbetween :/

Good luck on your IUI May:flower:
I'm not sure about NHS as I didn't do it there, but here, they do it consecutively. I took a break in the middle since I was back in the UK during Christmas.


----------



## jappygirl76

Good morning everyone. Today went well we had 28 mil post wash. How is everyone doing this friday?


----------



## hollyw79

jappygirl76 said:


> Good morning everyone. Today went well we had 28 mil post wash. How is everyone doing this friday?

:happydance: AWESOME! Great, great #'s!! Now - the fun 2ww!! :) I am hoping for you!!! :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

hollyw79 said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Today went well we had 28 mil post wash. How is everyone doing this friday?
> 
> :happydance: AWESOME! Great, great #'s!! Now - the fun 2ww!! :) I am hoping for you!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Holly!! I will have PMA all the way!!

Any sign of AF yet?


----------



## hollyw79

jappygirl76 said:


> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Today went well we had 28 mil post wash. How is everyone doing this friday?
> 
> :happydance: AWESOME! Great, great #'s!! Now - the fun 2ww!! :) I am hoping for you!!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Holly!! I will have PMA all the way!!
> 
> Any sign of AF yet?Click to expand...

Nah, I *am* irritable though~ so maybe :haha: I would guess the earliest it would come would be March 11th.. although I am guessing the end of March is more likely! 

Definitely keep up the PMA!! Very important!! :thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> Good morning everyone. Today went well we had 28 mil post wash. How is everyone doing this friday?

That's good numbers!:thumbup:
Have you got anything planned for the 2ww to help pass the time?:happydance:


hollyw79 said:


> Nah, I *am* irritable though~ so maybe :haha: I would guess the earliest it would come would be March 11th.. although I am guessing the end of March is more likely!
> 
> Definitely keep up the PMA!! Very important!! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. Today went well we had 28 mil post wash. How is everyone doing this friday?
> 
> That's good numbers!:thumbup:
> Have you got anything planned for the 2ww to help pass the time?:happydance:
> 
> 
> hollyw79 said:
> 
> 
> Nah, I *am* irritable though~ so maybe :haha: I would guess the earliest it would come would be March 11th.. although I am guessing the end of March is more likely!
> 
> Definitely keep up the PMA!! Very important!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I really dont have anything planned, but I am definitely open for suggestions...


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> I really dont have anything planned, but I am definitely open for suggestions...

Shopping trips, cinema, dining out and having a guest is planned for me during the 2ww:thumbup: It's little things but one has to do what one can:haha: 
I'm 8dpiui.
Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> I really dont have anything planned, but I am definitely open for suggestions...
> 
> Shopping trips, cinema, dining out and having a guest is planned for me during the 2ww:thumbup: It's little things but one has to do what one can:haha:
> I'm 8dpiui.
> Good luck!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Those are great suggestions!! Wow, you are 8DPIUI, how are you feeling?


----------



## Mallow9

bosi764 said:


> Mallow9 said:
> 
> 
> Bummed out. This cycle i am suppose to start clomid and IUI, but i didn't get good news today after my ultersound. I have a complex cyst that is about 2.5. The doctors are trying to figure out if I should go on clomid and have a IUI this month or have surgery to have the cyst removed instead. I had my HSG last month and the dr's said that within 3 months it is the best to concieve. I leave today for Chicago and come back on Thursday and have to start the clomid on Friday - if i even am starting it. Completely fusterated.
> 
> Ask your doctor about Letrozole (also called Femera) - it doesn't have the same effects that Clomid has and I'm pretty sure doesn't cause cysts (one of the many reasons I'm on it:winkwink:). It's a drug that isn't technically approved for fertility (it's for treating women with cancer) but is being used at a lot of the top clinics.Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice I will need to ask them about this. I finally am back from Chicago and got a second opinion from another doctor and they will do 1 cycle with clomid and IUI. Yesterday i started the clomid and will keep my fingers crossed that this month I get a positive result. :thumbup: No side effects yet...

Has anyone else had surgery to remove a cyst? I will be talking to my doctor about what the next steps will be if i get a negative result, but will be bringing up Letrozole. I felt like since the dr. told me that 3 months after the HSG procedure people have higher percentage to get pregnant that we at least should try this month. I am glad that at least 1 doctor saw my point.

I am a bit excited now :happydance:


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> Wow, you are 8DPIUI, how are you feeling?

Like all the other months, pregnant:haha:
PUPO! (pregnant until proven otherwise):happydance:


----------



## Quaver

How are you all?:flower:
I am 10DPiui, and my nipples hurts quite a bit. This usually happens few days after hcg trigger shot (Pregnyl), but since I had Ovidrel this cycle, it hadn't happened, until now. 

Amazing how a different brand can make the symptoms so different:shrug:


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver said:


> How are you all?:flower:
> I am 10DPiui, and my nipples hurts quite a bit. This usually happens few days after hcg trigger shot (Pregnyl), but since I had Ovidrel this cycle, it hadn't happened, until now.
> 
> Amazing how a different brand can make the symptoms so different:shrug:

Doin good over here, just some mild cramping. Quaver, I was looking at your chart and it looks really good. When are you going to test?


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> Doin good over here, just some mild cramping. Quaver, I was looking at your chart and it looks really good. When are you going to test?

11th March... AF is due on 10th[-o&lt;


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Doin good over here, just some mild cramping. Quaver, I was looking at your chart and it looks really good. When are you going to test?
> 
> 11th March... AF is due on 10th[-o&lt;Click to expand...

Awesome, I cant wait for you to test, I am so excited for you!! :happydance:

Can you take a look at my chart and tell me if you can tell whether I o'd on CD13 or CD14? FF confuses me sometimes.

Thanks hun!


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> Can you take a look at my chart and tell me if you can tell whether I o'd on CD13 or CD14? FF confuses me sometimes.

I'd say CD13:flower: 
So you ov'd somewhere between CD13 and CD14:thumbup:


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Can you take a look at my chart and tell me if you can tell whether I o'd on CD13 or CD14? FF confuses me sometimes.
> 
> I'd say CD13:flower:
> So you ov'd somewhere between CD13 and CD14:thumbup:Click to expand...

Good deal!! Thanks for taking a look!:hugs::hugs:

So, how are you doing? Anything to report, :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## torybell_06

Quaver i can wait until you test, i hope you are pregnant. I will keep my fingers crossed.

I went to my fertility doctor on March 1st and he got right to the point. He was very nice and got us on our plan to having a baby, we are going straight to IUI this month AF will be on the 12th, he already gave me my prescriptions for clomid and some other shot I have to take can't remember the name :-( I have to go get a sonogram, once I start my cycle. Sorry for the long post just wanted to get everybody up to date. Does anyone know if IUI hurts and what are the side effects of clomid?


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> So, how are you doing? Anything to report, :winkwink::winkwink:

I don't think this is my month:blush:


torybell_06 said:


> Quaver i can wait until you test, i hope you are pregnant. I will keep my fingers crossed.

Thanks, but I think I'm out yet again:cry: AF is due on 10th as my LP shrinks to 13 days when on IUI for some reason.


> Does anyone know if IUI hurts and what are the side effects of clomid?

IUI doesn't hurt if it's timed OK with ov:flower: I had 3, and all were painless. Same as the smear test. Obviously, everyone's different.

As for Clomid, one can get hot flashes, irritability, cramps, painful ov etc, but you can lessen it by taking it in the night just before you go to bed. Make sure you had a proper dinner beforehand, as Clomid on empty stomach is a no-no (done it twice, got dizzy:haha:).

I didn't get much symptoms, just light cramps:flower:


----------



## Kaylakin

Quaver said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> So, how are you doing? Anything to report, :winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> I don't think this is my month:blush:
> 
> 
> torybell_06 said:
> 
> 
> Quaver i can wait until you test, i hope you are pregnant. I will keep my fingers crossed.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, but I think I'm out yet again:cry: AF is due on 10th as my LP shrinks to 13 days when on IUI for some reason.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if IUI hurts and what are the side effects of clomid?Click to expand...
> 
> IUI doesn't hurt if it's timed OK with ov:flower: I had 3, and all were painless. Same as the smear test. Obviously, everyone's different.
> 
> As for Clomid, one can get hot flashes, irritability, cramps, painful ov etc, but you can lessen it by taking it in the night just before you go to bed. Make sure you had a proper dinner beforehand, as Clomid on empty stomach is a no-no (done it twice, got dizzy:haha:).
> 
> I didn't get much symptoms, just light cramps:flower:Click to expand...

Quaver, why do you think you're out? Just don't feel it this month? My LP shrank by about 2 days, too last month when I had my first IUI. Did you ever ask your doc about that? I thought about it but then I didn't ask because I was just glad to start the next cycle sooner rather than later. I am currently 7dpiui, just had bloodwork today and progesterone was 53.5 so it looks like I had a good, strong ovulation. Now if those spermies could just find one of those eggs, we'd be in business. I think I will try to hold out testing as long as I can..until the day before my HCG beta..I just can't take the sting of the BFN. ...


----------



## Quaver

Kaylakin said:


> Quaver, why do you think you're out? Just don't feel it this month?

Just don't feel it:blush: 

My LP shrank by about 2 days, too last month when I had my first IUI. Did you ever ask your doc about that?[/quote]
I did, and he just said 13 days is OK, it used to be 14, so not much different.


> I thought about it but then I didn't ask because I was just glad to start the next cycle sooner rather than later. I am currently 7dpiui, just had bloodwork today and progesterone was 53.5 so it looks like I had a good, strong ovulation.

That's great!:happydance: 


> Now if those spermies could just find one of those eggs, we'd be in business. I think I will try to hold out testing as long as I can..until the day before my HCG beta..I just can't take the sting of the BFN. ...

Me too. I'll test if my LP suddenly increased to 15 days:haha:


----------



## Anxiously

Hello Ladies, is there still space for one more IUI club member? :)

Finally sought help from my gynae today after 8 months of unsuccessful natural attempts. We're going to attempt one last time on our own this cycle, but if it's still BFN, we will start Clomid + IUI for the next cycle (which is end of the month). 

TTC has been a stressful affair, but it's comforting to know that I'm not alone.


----------



## Quaver

Anxiously said:


> Hello Ladies, is there still space for one more IUI club member? :)
> 
> Finally sought help from my gynae today after 8 months of unsuccessful natural attempts. We're going to attempt one last time on our own this cycle, but if it's still BFN, we will start Clomid + IUI for the next cycle (which is end of the month).
> 
> TTC has been a stressful affair, but it's comforting to know that I'm not alone.

Welcome Anxiously:wave:
Now that you've seen your gynae, the experts are in control of ttc, so you can relax now:flower:

Hope you get pg before IUI:thumbup:, but if not, you are in good company:hugs:


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver, your chart looks good. Are you having symptoms of AF or you just not feeling it? I still have my FX'd for you!!


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> Quaver, your chart looks good. Are you having symptoms of AF or you just not feeling it? I still have my FX'd for you!!

Thanks for the FX:flower:
I get different AF symptoms every month, so it's unreliable. Will see how tomorrow's temp pans out. I can see it making a nose dive:blush:

How are you?
:dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

I am rooting for your temps to stay up "STAY UP", "TEMPS STAY UP"!!

I am OK. I had a dream last night that I started spotting, but it was actually implantation bleeding. Who the heck has dreams like that?? Only those of us on the TTC rollercoaster I guess.

I keep thinking that because my little dogs always lay on my belly that it is a sign, I know how silly that sounds, I just cant help it. :shrug::wacko:


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> I am rooting for your temps to stay up "STAY UP", "TEMPS STAY UP"!!

:haha:Thanks:flower:


> I am OK. I had a dream last night that I started spotting, but it was actually implantation bleeding. Who the heck has dreams like that?? Only those of us on the TTC rollercoaster I guess.
> 
> I keep thinking that because my little dogs always lay on my belly that it is a sign, I know how silly that sounds, I just cant help it. :shrug::wacko:

Hope it works for you!:happydance:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## missyt

HollyW! I didn't realize you were back on the thread. I'm so sorry about the m/c. It sounds like you are being very positive though. I'm praying for you. I've takin a break from IUI so that DH's numbers can get better. He's on a vitamin and herb regime, quit smoking and cut back significantly on alcohol and caffiene. Its been 2 months so far. I've followed suit as well. I guess you just never know when you are diagnosed as unexplained. Best of luck to you.


----------



## hollyw79

missyt said:


> HollyW! I didn't realize you were back on the thread. I'm so sorry about the m/c. It sounds like you are being very positive though. I'm praying for you. I've takin a break from IUI so that DH's numbers can get better. He's on a vitamin and herb regime, quit smoking and cut back significantly on alcohol and caffiene. Its been 2 months so far. I've followed suit as well. I guess you just never know when you are diagnosed as unexplained. Best of luck to you.


Thanks :hugs: Yes, hands down- it's been the worst thing to have ever happened- and it hurts more IMHO when you go through the ringer just to get the BFP, you know? :nope: I've been following this thread along even though I haven't posted keeping track of everyone. I can understand you taking a break.. it sucks.. but hopefully it will help get everything where it needs to be. I'm glad your DH is helping do what he can! ((SIGH)) 

No IUI for me until May or June which SUCKS big time.. my doc wants me to wait. :growlmad: I am still going to try naturally though in the mean time.


----------



## missyt

HollyW, I'm so sorry that you had to go through that. I know that it must've been terribly hard. I don't know why things work out the way they do sometimes. I don't know why its so easy for some women and we have these struggles. I'm praying for you. I think its a good idea that you are taking a break. Not only does your body need it but so does your head. It can be so stressful and so much pressure on us. :hugs::kiss::flower::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

missyt said:


> HollyW, I'm so sorry that you had to go through that. I know that it must've been terribly hard. I don't know why things work out the way they do sometimes. I don't know why its so easy for some women and we have these struggles. I'm praying for you. I think its a good idea that you are taking a break. Not only does your body need it but so does your head. It can be so stressful and so much pressure on us. :hugs::kiss::flower::hugs:

Thanks missy :) I don't know why it's easier for some- especially for those who don't even WANT to get pregnant or who doesn't take care of themselves at all. It's pretty frustrating. I saw a woman smoking who was like 6-7 mos preggo and I was like WHY!?!??!!? :cry:


----------



## MiBebe

Oh holly I'm so sorry


----------



## Quaver

:hugs:Holly:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Thanks ladies~ I appreciate your support and love :hugs:

I am HOPING I don't end up back here honestly- I WISH I was back on the list for an IUI in March or April- but my doc is making me wait :cry: If I don't get preggo on my own between now and May, I'll be back here with you ladies.. but I'm still around rooting for you all!! :hugs:


----------



## Mallow9

Holly, I am so sorry to hear your loss! Its just not fair... when you do have a baby you will be such a great mom. You will have unbelievable patience :) Hang in there - We are all thinking and praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

Mallow9 said:


> Holly, I am so sorry to hear your loss! Its just not fair... when you do have a baby you will be such a great mom. You will have unbelievable patience :) Hang in there - We are all thinking and praying for you. :hugs:

You're so sweet :) Thanks! :) Patience.. well, I could use a good dose of that right now actually :haha:


----------



## torybell_06

Quaver- keep your head up, hopefully AF won't come. :flower:

Anxiously- Welcome!!!, there is always room for more. :thumbup:

Hollyw79- I am so sorry to hear that, :cry: i to had a miscarriage in Dec 09, and i am still trying to get over it, i had to take myself to the emergency room and they said that the baby was fine and they heard the heart beat and 2 days late i had the miscarriage. I was devastated. You took the words right out my mouth. All these women (girls) having babies that don't even want them, its crazy and the women who truly wants them something is always wrong. I know that everybody has a time, so that is what keeps me motiviated. I am just waiting for AF to come so i can get this show on the road. 

I have a dr. appointment with my obgyn today to go over my blood work results, I feel really good about this month. If anyone lives in the DFW area, you have to go see Dr. Brian Barnett, he is the best doctor! :happydance:


----------



## keyahopes

Hi all, I just wanted to let you all know that our second IUI resulted in a BFP. I was waiting till our first scan to make sure everything is ok.
This was our second unmedicated IUI. I dunno if this will help, but this time, we BD on the day of positive OPK and went in the next day morning for IUI. I read somewhere that if sperm numbers are not an issue, then abstaining for not more than 2 days will give the best results (something about old sperm not being as effective). 
Also, I had absolutely no symptoms. I was a day late, and thats the only reason I did a test. I felt the usual AF cramps and was all set to call the RE to ask about the next cycle. Even till today, I don't feel any different except slightly sore nips.
So even if you feel AF is on her own, it doesn't mean a thing. Good luck to everyone, I hope the IUI works for all of you!! Let me know if you have any qs. Wishing you all the best....


----------



## jappygirl76

keyahopes said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to let you all know that our second IUI resulted in a BFP. I was waiting till our first scan to make sure everything is ok.
> This was our second unmedicated IUI. I dunno if this will help, but this time, we BD on the day of positive OPK and went in the next day morning for IUI. I read somewhere that if sperm numbers are not an issue, then abstaining for not more than 2 days will give the best results (something about old sperm not being as effective).
> Also, I had absolutely no symptoms. I was a day late, and thats the only reason I did a test. I felt the usual AF cramps and was all set to call the RE to ask about the next cycle. Even till today, I don't feel any different except slightly sore nips.
> So even if you feel AF is on her own, it doesn't mean a thing. Good luck to everyone, I hope the IUI works for all of you!! Let me know if you have any qs. Wishing you all the best....

OMG congratulations!!! You have really rejuvenated my hope and positive attitude. Thank you for sharing and best wishes on a happy and healthy pregnancy!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## missyt

Keyhopes, what wonderful news! :thumbup: Congrats! You give me hope since I am "unexplained" infertility. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! :baby:


----------



## Quaver

:yipee: Congratulations Keyhopes! :yipee:


----------



## jappygirl76

Congratulations Keyhopes!! How long were you TTC with unexplained infertility? 

:drunk: Here's to a Happy and Healthy pregnancy!!:hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

keyahopes said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to let you all know that our second IUI resulted in a BFP. I was waiting till our first scan to make sure everything is ok.
> This was our second unmedicated IUI. I dunno if this will help, but this time, we BD on the day of positive OPK and went in the next day morning for IUI. I read somewhere that if sperm numbers are not an issue, then abstaining for not more than 2 days will give the best results (something about old sperm not being as effective).
> Also, I had absolutely no symptoms. I was a day late, and thats the only reason I did a test. I felt the usual AF cramps and was all set to call the RE to ask about the next cycle. Even till today, I don't feel any different except slightly sore nips.
> So even if you feel AF is on her own, it doesn't mean a thing. Good luck to everyone, I hope the IUI works for all of you!! Let me know if you have any qs. Wishing you all the best....


:happydance: CONGRATS!! I didn't abstain either when I got preggo in January.. we BD'd the day I got the positive OPK and also went in the next morning for the IUI. My doc said we shouldn't abstain for more than 24 hours even WITH dh having a slightly low count and low morphology- same principle- get the dead, unhealthy ones out and its inconclusive that abstaining helps- I personally don't believe it does - especially after BD'ing daily for 9 days PLUS the IUI and getting preggo... 

I am soooo happy for you!


----------



## keyahopes

Thanks everyone. It is only sinking in now, it feels so unreal. 

missy, yes i think IUI is a good first step for anyone with unexplained. I didn't take clomid because I knew I was ovulating. Also, since clomid thins the lining, we thought we'd give unmedicated a try before moving on to clomid.

Thanks Quaver and Jappy. This was our 18th cycle, so its been 1.5 long yrs.

Holly, I agree about the old sperm. I saw some research papers that looked into this, and they showed highest rates of conception for less than 2 days of abstinence.

Good luck everyone....keep faith :)


----------



## MiBebe

Congratulations keyahopes!!!!


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations Keyhopes!:yipee:

CD1 for me... No meds/IUI this cycle, au naturale...


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver said:


> Congratulations Keyhopes!:yipee:
> 
> CD1 for me... No meds/IUI this cycle, au naturale...


Oh Quaver I am so sorry that AF got you! :hugs: You will get your BFP soon!
:winkwink:

Are you good at charting? I was just wondering if you could take a look at mine and tell me what you think.


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> Are you good at charting? I was just wondering if you could take a look at mine and tell me what you think.

Wow!!! It looks as though you've implanted!:happydance:
Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Are you good at charting? I was just wondering if you could take a look at mine and tell me what you think.
> 
> Wow!!! It looks as though you've implanted!:happydance:
> Good luck!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Really??? I hope that you are right. That would be the first time that I have actually ever seen that on my chart before. So, that is something different compared to my other cycles. Yeah for something different :happydance:


----------



## navywife04

I took a look at your chart as well.. Looking good!

Congrats Keyhopes! 

Ladies, my period is due today. I'm a nervous wreck! If this IUI didn't work, I think I'm ready to try acupuncture instead. Has anyone tried it before?


----------



## Swepakepa3

Congrats keyahopes!! You def. Give me hoPe, I've been ttc for 19-20 months with unexplained infertility.... Eeeehhhhh so annoying.... First cycle with femara and iui this month and it's good to see someone in almost the same boat and get their :bfp: 


How do you ladies stay positive after iui with a :bfn: I'm so scared that that will happen and I'll be so upset but I'm not there yet and trying to stay positive!


Good luck ladies!


----------



## Quaver

navywife04 said:


> Ladies, my period is due today. I'm a nervous wreck! If this IUI didn't work, I think I'm ready to try acupuncture instead. Has anyone tried it before?

I haven't tried acupuncture, but heard it is great:thumbup:
Hope you don't get AF:flower:


Swepakepa3 said:


> How do you ladies stay positive after iui with a :bfn: I'm so scared that that will happen and I'll be so upset but I'm not there yet and trying to stay positive!

I had 3 IUI BFNs, I usually get depressed for a day, but look to the future. I was going for 3 IUIs anyway, so every time one fails, I looked forward to the next. Now that all 3 IUIs failed, I have a rest this cycle, and then hopefully onto ICSI.

I don't care how long it takes, so long as I get my :baby: :happydance:


----------



## Jaymamm1

navywife04 said:


> I took a look at your chart as well.. Looking good!
> 
> Congrats Keyhopes!
> 
> Ladies, my period is due today. I'm a nervous wreck! If this IUI didn't work, I think I'm ready to try acupuncture instead. Has anyone tried it before?


Navy - I had acupuncture before my last IUI, which was my first IUI. I had heard that acupuncture can really help out. I have had acupuncture for other things so it was nothing new for me. I did get pregnant with my IUI, but it didn't stick. They called it a chemical pregnancy. 

Evening everyone! I have been off the site for a little trying to deal with the loss of my pregnancy. I went to FE yesterday at CD14... None of my follies were large enough to measure. :cry: I am worried that I either ovulated really early after my chemical or I am going to ovulate really late. I go back again on Tuesday for another ultrasound. We were supposed to have our second IUI this month, but I'm not sure what's going on with my ovulation. 

I am trying really hard to remain positive but it's really difficult. I was expecting to have my next IUI yesterday or today, but at this point, I'm not even sure that I'll get to have it this month. 

Hope everyone is doing well!! 

Sending lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

Navywife, thanks for taking a look at my chart. I hope that AF did not show up.

Jaymamm, I am so sorry hun. Maybe you will OV later than you thought, and there is still an opportunity for IUI this month. 

I hope everyone is doing well. I had a bit of a jump in my temps this morning. I am going to try not to d any testing until I actually miss AF this time. I emphasize the word try in the statement.

Talk to everyone soon!!


----------



## navywife04

Well, AF did not show up yesterday.. She didn't show up again this morning either, so now I'm just patiently waiting for this cruel joke to be over! I'm refusing to test because I'm so afraid to see a negative. I can't handle it! So if I don't start in the next 4 days I will test..


----------



## jappygirl76

navywife04 said:


> Well, AF did not show up yesterday.. She didn't show up again this morning either, so now I'm just patiently waiting for this cruel joke to be over! I'm refusing to test because I'm so afraid to see a negative. I can't handle it! So if I don't start in the next 4 days I will test..

GL Navywife04, it is not over unless AF shows her ugly head :hugs::hugs:


----------



## navywife04

Thank you :) I'm just hoping she will show up so I can start the next cycle! I'm pretty confident that I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Quaver

Naveywife, I know what you mean by not testing, but it is sounding good:flower:
I'll sprinkle extra baby dust for you:winkwink:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## torybell_06

Hey Ladies,

I am patiently waiting for AF to show, i am starting IUI this month, and AF was suppose to be here Saturday and she still hasn't come :wacko:, i don't think i am pregnant, i don't feel any symptoms, not sure what to do!


----------



## jappygirl76

Hey ladies well I had a dip in my temps so that concerns me a little bit. I am only 10dpo so is it possible that my dip before was not am implantation dip and this is? What r ur thoughts?


----------



## MariaF

Hi Ladies,

this thread helped me a lot back in Jan when I was having my IUI so I thought Id post my update.

We decided to stop after one IUI because I always questioned how "good" my ovulation was with PCOS. And instead I had ovarian drilling done about 10 days ago.
I can't believe it's more than 2 months since my IUI....time just flies.

I now have to wait for 2-3 months and see what happens to my cycle and then if still no natural ovulation Ill be going back on Clomid/Injectables and try naturally for a few months and then probably another IUI.

Holly - it's great to see you back on here :flower:

Congratulations Keyahopes :happydance:

Quaver - are you having another IUI cycle?


----------



## jappygirl76

Well it is always good when u know what the problem is instead of guessing and making yourself crazy! Good luck with the next couple months and I am keeping my fx'd for you.! :)


----------



## Quaver

*MariaF,* hope you'll get your BFP with the drilling:happydance:
*Jappygirl*, your temps are up again! Fingers crossed:flower:

As for me, I'm done with IUI, I was told to have a break since I've done 7 clomid cycles (of which 3 were IUIs). Will probably go on to ICSI:blush:


----------



## jappygirl76

Quaver said:


> *MariaF,* hope you'll get your BFP with the drilling:happydance:
> *Jappygirl*, your temps are up again! Fingers crossed:flower:
> 
> As for me, I'm done with IUI, I was told to have a break since I've done 7 clomid cycles (of which 3 were IUIs). Will probably go on to ICSI:blush:

Quaver, thank you for the vote of confidence. My temps will hoprfully stay up from this point.
Oh and I have already discussed moving on to ivf if this cycle of iui doesn't work. So I know what you mean. I really think you will have better luck with icsi/ivf.


----------



## Mallow9

I am so new to all of this. What is the difference between icsi & ivf? I don't think I have ever heard of icsi. The doctors told me too if the IUI doesn't work multiple times that i would need to move into icsi or ivf.


----------



## Jaymamm1

Another ultrasound today and it showed that I have no mature follicules. :cry: Guess we have to wait until next month for my next IUI. The only thing the doc told me that it is completely possible that I ovulated really, really early. She said she could do blood work to see for sure but I declined. She said if AF is late, she will do a pregnancy test to see if maybe I did ovulate early. I figure at this point it doesn't really matter if I already ovulated because it's not going to help me feel better. She also increased my Clomid from 50mg to 100mg. Guess we'll see what happens next cycle. 

Hope everyone is doing well!! 

:dust:


----------



## navywife04

sorry Jaymamm that you didn't have any mature follicles! Hopefully the 100mg will work better for you.

Well ladies, we are now on to IUI #3! My period showed up yesterday :( This month they are switching me from Clomid to Fermara.. Has anybody else had that change? I'm hoping 3rd time is a charm!!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

I have a question:
My problem is i tested this morning with my CBFM and digital (smiley face) OPK and results: HIGH and No smiley.

I had lots of EWCM today so i decided to do the OPK this evening b/c i just felt it...and there it was smiley face....
Now my question is should I be going in for my IUI tomorrow. OR just call and schedule my IUI for thursday?

HMmmmmmm... guess thats what i get for testing 2x/day.


----------



## Quaver

Mallow9 said:


> What is the difference between icsi & ivf? I don't think I have ever heard of icsi. The doctors told me too if the IUI doesn't work multiple times that i would need to move into icsi or ivf.

IVF is when they put some sperm and egg into a petri dish and hope they fertilise. In ICSI they inject a single sperm directly into the egg and hope they fertilise. 


Jaymamm1 said:


> The only thing the doc told me that it is completely possible that I ovulated really, really early.

Hope you ov'd really really early, and caught the eggy:flower:


navywife04 said:


> My period showed up yesterday :( This month they are switching me from Clomid to Fermara.. Has anybody else had that change? I'm hoping 3rd time is a charm!!!

:hugs:
3rd time will be a charm!:flower:


Swepakepa3 said:


> I have a question:
> My problem is i tested this morning with my CBFM and digital (smiley face) OPK and results: HIGH and No smiley.
> 
> I had lots of EWCM today so i decided to do the OPK this evening b/c i just felt it...and there it was smiley face....
> Now my question is should I be going in for my IUI tomorrow. OR just call and schedule my IUI for thursday?
> 
> HMmmmmmm... guess thats what i get for testing 2x/day.

I think you should be going for IUI tomorrow, your LH must've surged in the evening:happydance:


----------



## HuskyMomWI

My dr said to call as soon as I get an LH surge(happy face) to go in the next day for my IUI. you should call.


----------



## Swepakepa3

Going for my first iui right now!!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

good luck! Good luck! good luck!!!


----------



## Quaver

Good luck Swepa!:happydance:


----------



## jappygirl76

Hello everyone well my temps are still up and I still have no cramping and no spotting. No symptoms to speak of jusy sleepy today.

How is everyone?


----------



## jappygirl76

Good luck swepa!! Keeping my fx'd for you


----------



## Swepakepa3

Thanks ladies!!! Now in the 2ww


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi ladies! May I join you???

I am currently 9dpt/7dpiui - this is our 3rd IUI cycle. I had at least 2, possibly 3 good-sized follicles when the IUI was done, so hoping beyond hope!! 

I have been following HPT's to see when the HCG trigger is out of my system and the past few days have been extremely faint...so hoping it's almost gone! Not even sure if I was seeing a line this morning! LOL

I am due for a quantitative HCG at RE's on March 25 but I just know I will test before that!

I have had slight cramping almost everyday since the IUI on and off, but today has been steady with a slight nausea feeling almost all day. It's hard to read too much into these symptoms as I am also taking Endometrin 3x a day which can cause all of this, but in the past, I really don't remember the cramping or even any nausea at all?!?

Anyway...sending tons and tons of :dust: to all of you!!!!

Wendy


----------



## Swepakepa3

Had my 1st IUI today..... 34million little guys!! i hope thats enough and they are strong enough!! in the 2WW.....fingers crossed..

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Springy

The OBGYN who did mine said they only require 5 million for IUI so 34 is more than enough ;)



Swepakepa3 said:


> Had my 1st IUI today..... 34million little guys!! i hope thats enough and they are strong enough!! in the 2WW.....fingers crossed..
> 
> Good luck ladies!


----------



## jappygirl76

Good numbers Swepa!!

So, I tested this morning with a FRER and got a BFN. Maybe it was too early to test for me. As long as AF has not arrived there is still hope. My temps are still up so that is good. How is everyone else enjoying St Paddy's Day!?!?


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Jappy - It's not over until the fat lady sings (and we all know who she is) :)


----------



## Springy

Stay positive Jappy! Your temps are still up and AF hasn't shown up yet. Hang in there.

Happy St. Patty's Day everyone! I'll be heading out with friends this evening but sadly no beer for me in this TWW :(


----------



## hollyw79

jappygirl76 said:


> Good numbers Swepa!!
> 
> So, I tested this morning with a FRER and got a BFN. Maybe it was too early to test for me. As long as AF has not arrived there is still hope. My temps are still up so that is good. How is everyone else enjoying St Paddy's Day!?!?

Fx'd for you my dear!!! :dust:


----------



## jappygirl76

hollyw79 said:


> jappygirl76 said:
> 
> 
> Good numbers Swepa!!
> 
> So, I tested this morning with a FRER and got a BFN. Maybe it was too early to test for me. As long as AF has not arrived there is still hope. My temps are still up so that is good. How is everyone else enjoying St Paddy's Day!?!?
> 
> Fx'd for you my dear!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you Holly! I am just going to think positive


----------



## torybell_06

Hey ladies,
Good luck to all that are 2ww, a little upset AF was suppose to be here last Saturday, she never showed so I thought I was pregnant I felt the symptoms and everything, well she came this morning 6 days later. I hate how my body plays tricks on me.:growlmad: Well I guess this starts my 1st IUI cycle, wish me luck!!


----------



## Swepakepa3

Anyone have trouble with a uti feeling in the morning only? Following their iui?

I had my first iui on 3/16/11 and the last two mornings I wake up at 6am to pee then after that I have the uti feeling for a fee hours. Yesterday it went away after a few hours, it's been 3 hours today and it's still there? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## navywife04

Yes! I had trouble with UTI's with our last IUI and i have never even had one before! !

Ladies I have a question.. I did 5 months of Clomid by itself before we started clomid with iui's, and I always ovulated around CD17, 18.. Well, we our on our 3rd IUI now, and I have always wondered why they make me take the trigger shot on CD12 and then do the IUI on CD14. Is that normal?? Why wouldn't they just wait for my natural surge?


----------



## Jaymamm1

Navy - I took the trigger shot 2 days before my IUI. I have only had 1 IUI so I have nothing else to compare it to. It seems that I had the mature follicules but it was almost like my body wasn't in a hurry to release them which was the reason for the trigger shot. I believe you wait a few days to make sure it works. Hope this helps!


----------



## jappygirl76

Well, ladies the fat lady started to sing. Af arrived this morning. Now we have to meet with our RE to decide what we do next. Best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Quaver

jappygirl76 said:


> Well, ladies the fat lady started to sing. Af arrived this morning. Now we have to meet with our RE to decide what we do next. Best of luck to everyone!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hollyw79

jappygirl76 said:


> Well, ladies the fat lady started to sing. Af arrived this morning. Now we have to meet with our RE to decide what we do next. Best of luck to everyone!!!

I'm sorry my dear :( This was your 2nd IUI right?? Have you thought about trying it once or twice more?? I seriously read soooo many women who have it work on the 3rd or 4th try honestly. When we do start back up in May with it.. I plan on giving it 3-4 more tries before going on to anything further. Definitely do what you feel in your heart is right though. :hugs:


----------



## Springy

jappygirl76 said:


> Well, ladies the fat lady started to sing. Af arrived this morning. Now we have to meet with our RE to decide what we do next. Best of luck to everyone!!!

Sorry to hear that :witch: reared her ugly head!! Keep your spirits up and think about next month and getting your BFP. Can't loose hope!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

jappygirl76 said:


> Well, ladies the fat lady started to sing. Af arrived this morning. Now we have to meet with our RE to decide what we do next. Best of luck to everyone!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
So sorry it didn't work. 

Our dr said that they base there odds over 3 months of cycles. So maybe look at it is that your odds just jumped for next month.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Ladies,

I haven't checked in in forever. My bad! 

How is everyone I am trying to read and catch up! 

In my case I haven't seen the witch since Jan 31. Well that was the last first day. I am frustrated since my HSG test is the last step in between me and the IUI! I tested and negative. So I called the Dr's office and they said to come in for a blood pregnancy test they they will give some pill to induce a cycle. So we shall see how that goes....


----------



## Jaymamm1

Hopeful - I had to take that pill. It's called Provera. Once I took it, I had a normal period. I couldn't believe how quickly it worked.


----------



## missyt

Jappygirl, I'm so sorry. My friend was one of those where the IUI worked on their 4th try. She was TTC for 5 years and did 4 IUI's with clomid back to back.

AFM, I've been lurking. I'm waiting for AF to start so I can make appointment for day3 bw/us. I'm a day late but I tested yesterday and got a BFN. If I don't start by tomorrow I can't do IUI this cycle because I'll be visiting family out of state come Thursday evening. I already took a few months off from IUI and I'm ready to jump back in.


----------



## Swepakepa3

sorry about AF jappy

hopeful: I hope the pill works for you!

Missyt: Good luck fingers crossed: hope she arrives


----------



## torybell_06

Hopeful: I really hope AF comes soon. I understand how frustrating it is just waiting.

My cycle came Thursday afternoon, I went to my Dr, Friday for my 1st Sono, and she told me that everything looked great and I start taking Clomid tomorrow I will go back on next Tuesday for another sono and possibly get my Ovidrel shot. Hopefully I will get to do IUI either next Thursday or Friday. I do have a question, she told me that I had 13 follicles, what does that mean and is that good? What is the normal amount?
:shrug:
How is everyone that is 2ww any BFP? I have a really good feeling about this month!:happydance:


----------



## Springy

torybell_06 said:


> Hopeful: I really hope AF comes soon. I understand how frustrating it is just waiting.
> 
> My cycle came Thursday afternoon, I went to my Dr, Friday for my 1st Sono, and she told me that everything looked great and I start taking Clomid tomorrow I will go back on next Tuesday for another sono and possibly get my Ovidrel shot. Hopefully I will get to do IUI either next Thursday or Friday.  I do have a question, she told me that I had 13 follicles, what does that mean and is that good? What is the normal amount?
> :shrug:
> How is everyone that is 2ww any BFP? I have a really good feeling about this month!:happydance:

TWW is agonizing! Went out for a long walk tonight to try to keep myself busy and distracted. Fingers crossed that this is the month for lots of BFP.

13 is a LOT of follicles!


----------



## missyt

Well AF showed this morning so looks like I'm in for IUI this time. I've been lurking the past few months as a took a 3 month break. I go in for bw/us on Thursday. I'm hoping this break did me some good.


----------



## LalaB80

Hi everyone! 
I am new to this site and currently TTC for over a year- just reading 
some of your posts about IUI and curious how they turned out.
I just had my day 3 u/s and started another round of clomid
yesterday 3/21 after a bfn for our first IUI...trying to stay positive:thumbup:


----------



## Springy

LalaB80 said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am new to this site and currently TTC for over a year- just reading
> some of your posts about IUI and curious how they turned out.
> I just had my day 3 u/s and started another round of clomid
> yesterday 3/21 after a bfn for our first IUI...trying to stay positive:thumbup:

There are a lot of us in the TWW after IUI so hopefully we will have positive results in the next week or so!!! Stay positive and remember that it may take more than one month of IUI to get the :bfp:

There are lots of great women in this forum who are going through the same things you are and are a great support system!


----------



## gingerbread

Hi ladies:wave: 

I stumbled across this thread when trying to find a place that was geared more towards women doing fertility treatments like I am. Just got AF yesterday after my 3rd iui:cry: Going in for my day 3 bw/us this week & forward march to #4! This will be our last iui before moving to ivf if no success. 

Does anyone do anything on their own(herbal vitamins,grapefruit juice or any other tricks) outside of fertility meds?


----------



## missyt

Hi Ginger! :hi: We are in it together this IUI cycle! Since the nurse told me not to take the herbal supplements while on the fertility meds, I'm going to do the grapefruit trick to help my CM. Since clomid dries up CM I'm going be using preseed when we :sex:


----------



## greeneyes0279

:hi: I've been lurking here for a while. Hope to be joining you ladies soon. I got pregnant on my 4th IUI in December but had a mmc at 11wks in February. I've just ovulated and now waiting for :witch: to arrive so I can start IUI's again. 

To you ladies that have had failed IUI's, don't give up hope.


----------



## gingerbread

missyt said:


> hi ginger! :hi: We are in it together this iui cycle! Since the nurse told me not to take the herbal supplements while on the fertility meds, i'm going to do the grapefruit trick to help my cm. Since clomid dries up cm i'm going be using preseed when we :sex:[/quote
> 
> 
> \\:D/ CYCLE BUDDIES \\:D/


----------



## future_numan

Hello ladies..
We used IUI to conceive Emily and would like to have another:baby:
We have TTC on our own for close to 6 months and haven't had much success:cry:
Our fertility history is I have a blocked right tube and DH has a lower end of normal count.
I am 38 and DH is 42 and we would love to have just one more:baby: so we plan on doing IUI again . June will probably the time because I just contacted my family DR for the refural to the same fertility clinic we used to have Emily.
I am worried that we will have to do all the same testing again..
I had a horrible experience with the HSG, we figure both my tubes were blocked and that the pressure from the cye cleared the left tube.. I have never felt so much pain in my life.. I won't do it again..that is why I am worried they will ask for that to be done again:cry:


----------



## LalaB80

Springy said:


> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I am new to this site and currently TTC for over a year- just reading
> some of your posts about IUI and curious how they turned out.
> I just had my day 3 u/s and started another round of clomid
> yesterday 3/21 after a bfn for our first IUI...trying to stay positive:thumbup:
> 
> There are a lot of us in the TWW after IUI so hopefully we will have positive results in the next week or so!!! Stay positive and remember that it may take more than one month of IUI to get the :bfp:
> 
> There are lots of great women in this forum who are going through the same things you are and are a great support system!Click to expand...

So nice to have people to talk to!! No one seems to understand... If I 
hear "relax" one more time:growlmad:

I hope we all get our little miracles soon***baby dust***
I am staying positive and hoping to see a bfp this month, I hope
we all are that lucky!! *baby dust****


----------



## missyt

future_numan said:


> Hello ladies..
> We used IUI to conceive Emily and would like to have another:baby:
> We have TTC on our own for close to 6 months and haven't had much success:cry:
> Our fertility history is I have a blocked right tube and DH has a lower end of normal count.
> I am 38 and DH is 42 and we would love to have just one more:baby: so we plan on doing IUI again . June will probably the time because I just contacted my family DR for the refural to the same fertility clinic we used to have Emily.
> I am worried that we will have to do all the same testing again..
> I had a horrible experience with the HSG, we figure both my tubes were blocked and that the pressure from the cye cleared the left tube.. I have never felt so much pain in my life.. I won't do it again..that is why I am worried they will ask for that to be done again:cry:

Hi there, how many IUI's did it take to conceive Emily? I know with my clinic they redo testing after a year. But I think that might just be the bloodwork. All you can do is ask so you can calm your fears.


----------



## Springy

LalaB80 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> I am new to this site and currently TTC for over a year- just reading
> some of your posts about IUI and curious how they turned out.
> I just had my day 3 u/s and started another round of clomid
> yesterday 3/21 after a bfn for our first IUI...trying to stay positive:thumbup:
> 
> There are a lot of us in the TWW after IUI so hopefully we will have positive results in the next week or so!!! Stay positive and remember that it may take more than one month of IUI to get the :bfp:
> 
> There are lots of great women in this forum who are going through the same things you are and are a great support system!Click to expand...
> 
> So nice to have people to talk to!! No one seems to understand... If I
> hear "relax" one more time:growlmad:
> 
> I hope we all get our little miracles soon***baby dust***
> I am staying positive and hoping to see a bfp this month, I hope
> we all are that lucky!! *baby dust****Click to expand...

Lala I cannot agree more - if I hear one more person tell me to just relax and stop thinking about it I might go "postal" on them!!!! Easy for the women who just sneeze and are prego to tell me to relax. Lots of great women on here who are going through all the same things and I have to admit this was my first real month on the forum and I find I am much less stressed this month than in prior months. I chalk that up to being able to vent and hear from other women in the same position as me. 

Fingers crossed we get our BFP and sending lots of positive vibes and :dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello Ladies,

May I join? I took clomid 50mg on days 5-9 of last week. On Friday Ill have my second scan to see if I have any follicles. I am doing an Ovidrel injectable to force ovulation.

Does anyone know the time frame between the injection and iui? Thank you ladies.


----------



## gingerbread

future_numan said:


> Hello ladies..
> We used IUI to conceive Emily and would like to have another:baby:
> We have TTC on our own for close to 6 months and haven't had much success:cry:
> Our fertility history is I have a blocked right tube and DH has a lower end of normal count.
> I am 38 and DH is 42 and we would love to have just one more:baby: so we plan on doing IUI again . June will probably the time because I just contacted my family DR for the refural to the same fertility clinic we used to have Emily.
> I am worried that we will have to do all the same testing again..
> I had a horrible experience with the HSG, we figure both my tubes were blocked and that the pressure from the cye cleared the left tube.. I have never felt so much pain in my life.. I won't do it again..that is why I am worried they will ask for that to be done again:cry:

Emily is beautiful..thats what i always wanted to name my little girl if thats what I have. Hsg is definately no fun. However it does a great job clearing everything out & have heard of so many getting pregnant just from having that done. We should be so lucky. They had to inject the dye 2x to get through my left tube..ouch! I always wondered if that was what contractions feel like(not ever having had a child)??

Good luck with your next iui lots of:dust:


----------



## gingerbread

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> May I join? I took clomid 50mg on days 5-9 of last week. On Friday Ill have my second scan to see if I have any follicles. I am doing an Ovidrel injectable to force ovulation.
> 
> Does anyone know the time frame between the injection and iui? Thank you ladies.

Hello:hi:

For me my iui's have always either been the very next day & once was 2days after the ovidrel shot.

Yes you just cant hear enough "if she'd just relax she'd get pregnant". Bite me you were in your early 20's when you had babies!!!!


----------



## Springy

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> May I join? I took clomid 50mg on days 5-9 of last week. On Friday Ill have my second scan to see if I have any follicles. I am doing an Ovidrel injectable to force ovulation.
> 
> Does anyone know the time frame between the injection and iui? Thank you ladies.

Hi Happy Bunny - welcome!

For me I had my Ovidrel shot on Monday March 14th and had IUI on the Tuesday and Wednesday. Last month I had the Ovidrel and then had timed intercourse the next day and day after so it seems like it is always the next day and second day.

Some clinics only do one IUI, are you having two done?


----------



## Springy

gingerbread said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> May I join? I took clomid 50mg on days 5-9 of last week. On Friday Ill have my second scan to see if I have any follicles. I am doing an Ovidrel injectable to force ovulation.
> 
> Does anyone know the time frame between the injection and iui? Thank you ladies.
> 
> Hello:hi:
> 
> For me my iui's have always either been the very next day & once was 2days after the ovidrel shot.
> 
> Yes you just cant hear enough "if she'd just relax she'd get pregnant". Bite me you were in your early 20's when you had babies!!!!Click to expand...

I wish there was a "like" button like there is on Facebook ;) If there was I would "like" your comment!!!!


----------



## LalaB80

Totally agree with you all! I always tell my husband that the people
who walk by a man and get pregnant are usually the ones who
take the whole experience of it for granted and are many times sh*#ty mothers.. Even my mom told me she didn't know where I came from, she got pregnant as soon as she wanted to! She didn't understand how I could be offended by that. I am glad I will be appreciative and grateful once I get
my bfp... It will mean so much more :happydance:
:dust:


----------



## LalaB80

Couple of questions- has anyone experienced hot flashes while on clomid? 
Or completely different AF? I also wondered if anyone found IUI to be 
painful? I did and was told that might be a symptom of endometriosis?


----------



## future_numan

missyt said:


> future_numan said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies..
> We used IUI to conceive Emily and would like to have another:baby:
> We have TTC on our own for close to 6 months and haven't had much success:cry:
> Our fertility history is I have a blocked right tube and DH has a lower end of normal count.
> I am 38 and DH is 42 and we would love to have just one more:baby: so we plan on doing IUI again . June will probably the time because I just contacted my family DR for the refural to the same fertility clinic we used to have Emily.
> I am worried that we will have to do all the same testing again..
> I had a horrible experience with the HSG, we figure both my tubes were blocked and that the pressure from the cye cleared the left tube.. I have never felt so much pain in my life.. I won't do it again..that is why I am worried they will ask for that to be done again:cry:
> 
> Hi there, how many IUI's did it take to conceive Emily? I know with my clinic they redo testing after a year. But I think that might just be the bloodwork. All you can do is ask so you can calm your fears.Click to expand...

It took two cycles of IUI to conceive..
The first one I took 50mg clomid CD3-7 , HCG shot on CD 13 ( two follicials, 2 million washed sperm) and 1 IUI 24 hrs later..
The second IUI I took 100ml clomid plus Pergeon pen ( can't remember the dose) CD3-7, HCG shot on CD14 ( 7 follicals, 4 million washed sperm all together) and two IUI.. one 24 & 48 hrs later.. that was the one we conceived Emily.

I won't get any answers to my questions till I get into talk to the DR's at the clinic we used to have Emily..
I am going to assume April sometime..


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Springy said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> May I join? I took clomid 50mg on days 5-9 of last week. On Friday Ill have my second scan to see if I have any follicles. I am doing an Ovidrel injectable to force ovulation.
> 
> Does anyone know the time frame between the injection and iui? Thank you ladies.
> 
> Hi Happy Bunny - welcome!
> 
> For me I had my Ovidrel shot on Monday March 14th and had IUI on the Tuesday and Wednesday. Last month I had the Ovidrel and then had timed intercourse the next day and day after so it seems like it is always the next day and second day.
> 
> Some clinics only do one IUI, are you having two done?Click to expand...

They are only doing one, but we have low sperm problems so if there's not enough sperm then I have to go home and have intercourse. I'm hoping we have enough for iui. 

I think the 2 week wait is going to be a torture for me!!

Good luck to you! I hope you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

LalaB80 said:


> Totally agree with you all! I always tell my husband that the people
> who walk by a man and get pregnant are usually the ones who
> take the whole experience of it for granted and are many times sh*#ty mothers.. Even my mom told me she didn't know where I came from, she got pregnant as soon as she wanted to! She didn't understand how I could be offended by that. I am glad I will be appreciative and grateful once I get
> my bfp... It will mean so much more :happydance:
> :dust:

Oh yes I agree! I just found out one of my friends who was not trying to get pregnant and smokes is 6 weeks pregnant....:sad2::nope: Why? And everyone else said don't worry it will happen to you soon!!

You are right, we will be more grateful because of the struggles!


----------



## missyt

LalaB80 said:


> Totally agree with you all! I always tell my husband that the people
> who walk by a man and get pregnant are usually the ones who
> take the whole experience of it for granted and are many times sh*#ty mothers.. Even my mom told me she didn't know where I came from, she got pregnant as soon as she wanted to! She didn't understand how I could be offended by that. I am glad I will be appreciative and grateful once I get
> my bfp... It will mean so much more :happydance:
> :dust:

I totally agree. DH has an 11 year old from his first marriage. His ex got off the pill and didn't tell him and she was pregnant almost immediately. She is a crappy mother even though she thinks she is perfect. She has another son with her current husband and he even told me she tricked him too and got pregnant right away. When my stepson comes over he always talks about stuff he does with his stepdad and he hardly ever mentions doing things with his mom. She seems to always be too busy with work or other extracircular activities. Its always his stepdad helping him with homework, making him dinner, playing sports with him or running him over to our house when its our weekend to have him. I just don't get it.


----------



## Springy

LalaB80 said:


> Couple of questions- has anyone experienced hot flashes while on clomid?
> Or completely different AF? I also wondered if anyone found IUI to be
> painful? I did and was told that might be a symptom of endometriosis?

I've done 4 cycles of clomid and had horrible hot flashes on the first two. The last two I have opted to take it at night before bed so that I don't experience many of the side effects. Some women have horrible effects on clomid and opt for alternatives like Femara which are as effective and have less side effects.

When I had my IUI this month the first one was way more painful than the second. The Dr who did it was not gentle with the catheter at all! The second one the next day was much better - didn't feel anything at all so that Dr was WAY better :) I did have bad cramping and pains the first night and the second they were not as bad but were still prominent. The Dr told me cramping was normal and a good sign of ovulation. 

Good luck!!!!


----------



## LalaB80

HappyBunnyAB said:


> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you all! I always tell my husband that the people
> who walk by a man and get pregnant are usually the ones who
> take the whole experience of it for granted and are many times sh*#ty mothers.. Even my mom told me she didn't know where I came from, she got pregnant as soon as she wanted to! She didn't understand how I could be offended by that. I am glad I will be appreciative and grateful once I get
> my bfp... It will mean so much more :happydance:
> :dust:
> 
> Oh yes I agree! I just found out one of my friends who was not trying to get pregnant and smokes is 6 weeks pregnant....:sad2::nope: Why? And everyone else said don't worry it will happen to you soon!!
> 
> You are right, we will be more grateful because of the struggles!Click to expand...


Definitely! Yeah, don't understand women who smoke when
they're pregnant either- so stupid!

Cheers to being grateful!!! Hopefully really soon...:)


----------



## LalaB80

missyt said:


> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you all! I always tell my husband that the people
> who walk by a man and get pregnant are usually the ones who
> take the whole experience of it for granted and are many times sh*#ty mothers.. Even my mom told me she didn't know where I came from, she got pregnant as soon as she wanted to! She didn't understand how I could be offended by that. I am glad I will be appreciative and grateful once I get
> my bfp... It will mean so much more :happydance:
> :dust:
> 
> I totally agree. DH has an 11 year old from his first marriage. His ex got off the pill and didn't tell him and she was pregnant almost immediately. She is a crappy mother even though she thinks she is perfect. She has another son with her current husband and he even told me she tricked him too and got pregnant right away. When my stepson comes over he always talks about
> stuff he does with his stepdad and he hardly ever mentions doing things with
> his mom. She seems to always be too busy with work or other extracircular activities. Its always his stepdad helping him with homework, making him dinner, playing sports with him or running him over to our house when its our weekend to have him. I just don't get it.Click to expand...


That is awful, I (unfortunately) know a few girls who did shady things
like that. At least your stepson has some good and supportive role models in his life!


----------



## LalaB80

Springy said:


> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> Couple of questions- has anyone experienced hot flashes while on clomid?
> Or completely different AF? I also wondered if anyone found IUI to be
> painful? I did and was told that might be a symptom of endometriosis?
> 
> I've done 4 cycles of clomid and had horrible hot flashes on the first two. The last two I have opted to take it at night before bed so that I don't experience many of the side effects. Some women have horrible effects on clomid and opt for alternatives like Femara which are as effective and have less side effects.
> 
> When I had my IUI this month the first one was way more painful than the second. The Dr who did it was not gentle with the catheter at all! The second one the next day was much better - didn't feel anything at all so that Dr was WAY better :) I did have bad cramping and pains the first night and the second they were not as bad but were still prominent. The Dr told me cramping was normal and a good sign of ovulation.
> 
> Good luck!!!!Click to expand...


GL to you too! Are you in your tww now? Sorry if you already posted about 
that- I am on my iPhone and having problems going back!!


----------



## Springy

LalaB80 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> Couple of questions- has anyone experienced hot flashes while on clomid?
> Or completely different AF? I also wondered if anyone found IUI to be
> painful? I did and was told that might be a symptom of endometriosis?
> 
> I've done 4 cycles of clomid and had horrible hot flashes on the first two. The last two I have opted to take it at night before bed so that I don't experience many of the side effects. Some women have horrible effects on clomid and opt for alternatives like Femara which are as effective and have less side effects.
> 
> When I had my IUI this month the first one was way more painful than the second. The Dr who did it was not gentle with the catheter at all! The second one the next day was much better - didn't feel anything at all so that Dr was WAY better :) I did have bad cramping and pains the first night and the second they were not as bad but were still prominent. The Dr told me cramping was normal and a good sign of ovulation.
> 
> Good luck!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GL to you too! Are you in your tww now? Sorry if you already posted about
> that- I am on my iPhone and having problems going back!!Click to expand...

Yep in my TWW and its killing me! IUIs were on the 15th and 16th of march. Bloodwork can be done anytime from the 30th onwards if AF doesn't show up!


----------



## LalaB80

Springy said:


> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> Couple of questions- has anyone experienced hot flashes while on clomid?
> Or completely different AF? I also wondered if anyone found IUI to be
> painful? I did and was told that might be a symptom of endometriosis?
> 
> I've done 4 cycles of clomid and had horrible hot flashes on the first two. The last two I have opted to take it at night before bed so that I don't experience many of the side effects. Some women have horrible effects on clomid and opt for alternatives like Femara which are as effective and have less side effects.
> 
> When I had my IUI this month the first one was way more painful than the second. The Dr who did it was not gentle with the catheter at all! The second one the next day was much better - didn't feel anything at all so that Dr was HWAY better :) I did have bad cramping and pains the first night and the second they were not as bad but were still prominent. The Dr told me cramping was normal and a good sign of ovulation.
> 
> Good luck!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GL to you too! Are you in your tww now? Sorry if you already posted about
> that- I am on my iPhone and having problems going back!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep in my TWW and its killing me! IUIs were on the 15th and 16th of march. Bloodwork can be done anytime from the 30th onwards if AF doesn't show up!Click to expand...

I feel your pain! I am going back on 3/28 to have my folli ck and ovidrel...then IUI #2!!


----------



## navywife04

Good morning ladies! I just had my follie check this morning! I had one measuring in at 21 and the other one was at 18. Also my lining was measuring at 7mm, up 2 from last month!! I think that's still a little thin though, right? They want me to do the ovidrel tonight and then the iui saturday morning! 

I am beyond excited about this cycle. This is our 3rd and last iui!!! 3rd time's a charm!! :) 

Good luck to all of you other ladies!


----------



## LalaB80

navywife04 said:


> Good morning ladies! I just had my follie check this morning! I had one measuring in at 21 and the other one was at 18. Also my lining was measuring at 7mm, up 2 from last month!! I think that's still a little thin though, right? They want me to do the ovidrel tonight and then the iui saturday morning!
> 
> I am beyond excited about this cycle. This is our 3rd and last iui!!! 3rd time's a charm!! :)
> 
> Good luck to all of you other ladies!

Sounds good! GL!! I can't wait for my folli ck on Monday:). Starting to feel 
really good about this cycle


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

missyt said:


> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you all! I always tell my husband that the people
> who walk by a man and get pregnant are usually the ones who
> take the whole experience of it for granted and are many times sh*#ty mothers.. Even my mom told me she didn't know where I came from, she got pregnant as soon as she wanted to! She didn't understand how I could be offended by that. I am glad I will be appreciative and grateful once I get
> my bfp... It will mean so much more :happydance:
> :dust:
> 
> I totally agree. DH has an 11 year old from his first marriage. His ex got off the pill and didn't tell him and she was pregnant almost immediately. She is a crappy mother even though she thinks she is perfect. She has another son with her current husband and he even told me she tricked him too and got pregnant right away. When my stepson comes over he always talks about stuff he does with his stepdad and he hardly ever mentions doing things with his mom. She seems to always be too busy with work or other extracircular activities. Its always his stepdad helping him with homework, making him dinner, playing sports with him or running him over to our house when its our weekend to have him. I just don't get it.Click to expand...

I know how you feel. DH has a set of twins from a previous marriage and the ex got pregnant immediately. She is an awful person. She thinks she is a perfect mother but she's not. The kids complaint about her all the time on how she makes them wear their clothes twice before washing them.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

navywife04 said:


> Good morning ladies! I just had my follie check this morning! I had one measuring in at 21 and the other one was at 18. Also my lining was measuring at 7mm, up 2 from last month!! I think that's still a little thin though, right? They want me to do the ovidrel tonight and then the iui saturday morning!
> 
> I am beyond excited about this cycle. This is our 3rd and last iui!!! 3rd time's a charm!! :)
> 
> Good luck to all of you other ladies!

:dust::dust: Good Luck! I'm cheering for you!!:dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

LalaB80 said:


> navywife04 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies! I just had my follie check this morning! I had one measuring in at 21 and the other one was at 18. Also my lining was measuring at 7mm, up 2 from last month!! I think that's still a little thin though, right? They want me to do the ovidrel tonight and then the iui saturday morning!
> 
> I am beyond excited about this cycle. This is our 3rd and last iui!!! 3rd time's a charm!! :)
> 
> Good luck to all of you other ladies!
> 
> Sounds good! GL!! I can't wait for my folli ck on Monday:). Starting to feel
> really good about this cycleClick to expand...


Hi Lala,

I'm doing mine on Friday. This is my first one so I'm really excited but at the same time I really don't know what to expect. I hope I have some follicles. Good luck to you I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle.:flower::thumbup:


----------



## LalaB80

GL to you too, Happy Bunny! I am so glad I joined this
group because I have felt so much better about everything! 
Helps to know you're not alone :happydance:


----------



## missyt

Navywife, how exciting! I hope the third time is a charm! This will be my 3rd cycle too.

AFM, I had my day 3 bw/us today. I start my clomid tonight. I'm staying positive about this cycle.


----------



## gingerbread

Hey girls it doesnt look like many of you are online right now but i have a question. I have gotten sick(allergies i assume). Had my day 3 bw/us today and am supposed to start my medication tonight. Have had the whole stuffy runny nose & really bad chest congestion and now I have had a fever since I got home. Been taking tylenol but cant seem to get rid of it. When I was at the dr I had asked about taking some benadryle & was told I could for the next day or two but now with this fever I'm wondering if I should scrap this whole cycle. The dr is closed(except for emergency). I'm sure I'll be better before my iui since it wont be till later next week but I would hate to waste this $200 med plus the expensive injectables I'll be paying for later this week. Has anyone else ever gotten sick just as it was time to start the next cycle??


----------



## Springy

gingerbread said:


> Hey girls it doesnt look like many of you are online right now but i have a question. I have gotten sick(allergies i assume). Had my day 3 bw/us today and am supposed to start my medication tonight. Have had the whole stuffy runny nose & really bad chest congestion and now I have had a fever since I got home. Been taking tylenol but cant seem to get rid of it. When I was at the dr I had asked about taking some benadryle & was told I could for the next day or two but now with this fever I'm wondering if I should scrap this whole cycle. The dr is closed(except for emergency). I'm sure I'll be better before my iui since it wont be till later next week but I would hate to waste this $200 med plus the expensive injectables I'll be paying for later this week. Has anyone else ever gotten sick just as it was time to start the next cycle??

Sorry I didn't catch this yesterday - did you start the meds or are you waiting?


----------



## gingerbread

Hey springy! I did go ahead & start. Another girl on the exact day as my cycle is sick too & said there were no worries. Couldnt be better timing huh since the whole iui process alone is such a wonderful vaca..why not add sickness!! So I'm gona tough it out with my vaporizor & lifetime movies.:devil:


----------



## Springy

gingerbread said:


> Hey springy! I did go ahead & start. Another girl on the exact day as my cycle is sick too & said there were no worries. Couldnt be better timing huh since the whole iui process alone is such a wonderful vaca..why not add sickness!! So I'm gona tough it out with my vaporizor & lifetime movies.:devil:

Not fun at all but it will all be worth it when you get your bfp!!


----------



## Jaymamm1

Well, AF is due today... Having a few cramps but other than that no sign of AF. I definitely feel like I'm not pregnant so I'm just ready for it to show up so I can get the next cycle started.


----------



## LalaB80

Just got the preseed I ordered! So excited! Has anyone tried this? I am hoping it will help around the time of my IUI...
Also, just curious how many of us were diagnosed with 
unexplained infertility- just bought a book on the struggles of TTC and it does not mention unexp inf at all, but I feel like that is all my friends are telling me
their dr and RE have determined...


----------



## Springy

LalaB80 said:


> Just got the preseed I ordered! So excited! Has anyone tried this? I am hoping it will help around the time of my IUI...
> Also, just curious how many of us were diagnosed with
> unexplained infertility- just bought a book on the struggles of TTC and it does not mention unexp inf at all, but I feel like that is all my friends are telling me
> their dr and RE have determined...

DH and I are unexplained infertility and I think that may be one of the hardest things I heard as it does not explain anything as to why we have not been able to conceive. 

I have preseed and we have been using it since July 2010 while it does help us I wouldn't say it helped us get pregnant as we're still ttc. You won't need it with IUI as it bypasses the need for CM altogether. Definitely good for months when you aren't doing IUI though!


----------



## gingerbread

Happy bunny & navywife how did your iui's go? Navy you had a couple of good follies!! How did yours check out happybunny? FX'd to you both!

Jaymamm1 & greeneyes I believe last I checked you both were waiting for AF to show up already to move on with next cycle..any luck? So sorry for the mc greeneyes always breaks my heart to hear that..and still so recent for you:hugs:. GL to you girls.

Futurenuman wasnt sure if you meant you were hoping to get dr appt in april for consultation or already getting started back ttc or both..either way good luck!

Lala I too am unexplained! Sometimes I almost wish there was a problem so that it may be fixed. I'm waiting for my preseed to come in the mail(should be today) This will be my first time using it too! I believe you are 9dpo now? any testing or symptoms yet? FX'd!!!!

Hi springy you are really far along now..about 12dpo? How are you feeling? Wishing you all the best & fx'd for you too!

AFM I am feeling alot better this week. No fun being sick during this process. Missyt I hope you are better too. My follie check will be this fri & 4th iui the following sun or mon..[-o&lt;

Sorry if I left anyone out or got info wrong. Really get behind when havent checked in for a couple days.

:dust: to us all!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Gingerbread,

I had my scan on Friday and I had follicles but they were only 10mmm. The dr. said they like to see them about 18-20mm. She said I have stubborn ovaries and sometime they either have to increase the medication or give them a few days more to develop. So I have another scan tomorrow and I hope that they are a much bigger. She also said the linning of my uterus was looking good which can be a good sign. If they don't develop by tomorrow I'll have to wait until April to get an increase in medication.

She also recommended Femara. Does anyone have any successful stories about it? 

Lala,

I used preseed last week and I think I used a lot. I read the instructions but to me it felt like it was a lot. I hear a lot of good things about it so I'm giving it a try!


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I am on Femara for the first time this month. I was on 7.5 for days 3-7 and on my day 9 scan things were pretty small. (9-11mm). FS then had me take 12.5 on days 9-13. Went back in for scan on day 13 and had 3 that were getting there(13.5, 14.5 and 15.7) so it definitely works. Everyone says there are less symptoms than Clomid but I had hot flashes and headaches. May be due to the high dose though. (I have elevated FSH)

Best of luck to you! :)


----------



## missyt

LalaB80 said:


> Just got the preseed I ordered! So excited! Has anyone tried this? I am hoping it will help around the time of my IUI...
> Also, just curious how many of us were diagnosed with
> unexplained infertility- just bought a book on the struggles of TTC and it does not mention unexp inf at all, but I feel like that is all my friends are telling me
> their dr and RE have determined...

Lala, DH and I are unexplained. Its so frustrating because its not like there is a known problem that can be fixed. The hardest part is not knowning why we can't get pregnant.

Can you ladies not find preseed at CVS in your area? That is where I buy mine.


----------



## gingerbread

HappyBunnyAB said:


> Hi Gingerbread,
> 
> I had my scan on Friday and I had follicles but they were only 10mmm. The dr. said they like to see them about 18-20mm. She said I have stubborn ovaries and sometime they either have to increase the medication or give them a few days more to develop. So I have another scan tomorrow and I hope that they are a much bigger. She also said the linning of my uterus was looking good which can be a good sign. If they don't develop by tomorrow I'll have to wait until April to get an increase in medication.
> 
> She also recommended Femara. Does anyone have any successful stories about it?
> 
> Lala,
> 
> I used preseed last week and I think I used a lot. I read the instructions but to me it felt like it was a lot. I hear a lot of good things about it so I'm giving it a try!

I used letrozole last month and am on femara this month, both times for five days 5mg(I think theyre the same med just one is generic) followed with 3days of gonal f injections. Last month I had 3 follies (21 18 & 17) & some others too small. Im not sure if its the femara or the injections but my dr always prescribes an extra dose of the gonal f incase my follies need to grow one more day before i take my trigger shot. Are you on any injections or just femara? Sounds like femera alone has worked good for 31andtrying so thats a positive! Friday hopefully I'll have even bigger & more than last cycle and same for you tomorow!!

Missyt we dont have cvs here & unfortunately only one walgreens about 2hrs away has it instore..so I took the lazy route & ordered on line!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

gingerbread said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> Hi Gingerbread,
> 
> I had my scan on Friday and I had follicles but they were only 10mmm. The dr. said they like to see them about 18-20mm. She said I have stubborn ovaries and sometime they either have to increase the medication or give them a few days more to develop. So I have another scan tomorrow and I hope that they are a much bigger. She also said the linning of my uterus was looking good which can be a good sign. If they don't develop by tomorrow I'll have to wait until April to get an increase in medication.
> 
> She also recommended Femara. Does anyone have any successful stories about it?
> 
> Lala,
> 
> I used preseed last week and I think I used a lot. I read the instructions but to me it felt like it was a lot. I hear a lot of good things about it so I'm giving it a try!
> 
> I used letrozole last month and am on femara this month, both times for five days 5mg(I think theyre the same med just one is generic) followed with 3days of gonal f injections. Last month I had 3 follies (21 18 & 17) & some others too small. Im not sure if its the femara or the injections but my dr always prescribes an extra dose of the gonal f incase my follies need to grow one more day before i take my trigger shot. Are you on any injections or just femara? Sounds like femera alone has worked good for 31andtrying so thats a positive! Friday hopefully I'll have even bigger & more than last cycle and same for you tomorow!!
> 
> Missyt we dont have cvs here & unfortunately only one walgreens about 2hrs away has it instore..so I took the lazy route & ordered on line!Click to expand...


I got 50 mg of clomid this cycle but she said I can try femara if we are not successful this cycle. I am doing an ovidrel shot but only if I have mature follicles.

So do you take femara more than 5 days? 

I've read about it and I'm curious on taking it next cycle if this one doesn't work. I am having sharp pain in my ovaries so I hope that's a good sign.


----------



## HuskyMomWI

I took Femara for a total of 10 days this cycle. started at 7.5 but when I had my first scan things weren't growing very fast so she had me take the higher dose for another 5 days and it worked (developed follicles but no BFP yet). I think she said next month it would just be the 5 days at the higher dose though - not the 10 days again.


----------



## LalaB80

Just had my day 11 folli ck and I had a ton of activity on
my right side which isn't normal for me. I go to a regular 
obgyn for my treatments because I have family there and our 
insurance covers nothing. Now I am going back in tomorrow for my
second IUI with a lining today of 3.9. My NP tells me they don't 
even look at that, just fertility clinics that focus on that. I am soooo
upset thinking clomid had screwed me up and I am not getting expert
advice. I really want to switch but to have to pay for everything out of 
pocket is daunting... I don't know what I am looking for here...just 
venting:(:(:(


----------



## gingerbread

Lala you vent all you need too that's what we're here for! I am keeping my fx'd for you!

Happybunny I think femara would definately be worth a try..but hopefully you wont even need to worry about next month[-o&lt;

31andtrying good luck to you as well this month!!!

:dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Lala honey you vent! It will help you out. I have a fertility specialist and I pay every time I have a scan so it can get very expensive and that's not including the cost for iui which is another $300. I hope this month is your month sending you lots of:dust::dust::dust:

Thank you for the information gingerbread and 31andtrying! I think I will give it a try next month if I have to. :dust:

Today is my scan! I hope I have some good follicles!:thumbup:


----------



## navywife04

Good luck with your scan!

We had our scan last thursday! 2 follicles, 20mm and 18mm.. My lining was still a bit thin (7) but switching from Clomid to Femara seemed to be a great switch and my body responded a lot better! We had our IUI saturday morning! We had sex on Friday, and then the day of the IUI, but not Sunday. Is that ok?


----------



## LalaB80

Having my IUI done today at 4, pretty nervous about the lining but my mom( whose a family care dr) said that in her research the lining was not an issue they focused on- Even though I read clomid can thin your lining and it is important to maintain a healthy pregnancy I am choosing to take her word on this since I need to stay positive! Thanks so much for all the well wishes! 
Good luck to you all as well:)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

navywife04 said:


> Good luck with your scan!
> 
> We had our scan last thursday! 2 follicles, 20mm and 18mm.. My lining was still a bit thin (7) but switching from Clomid to Femara seemed to be a great switch and my body responded a lot better! We had our IUI saturday morning! We had sex on Friday, and then the day of the IUI, but not Sunday. Is that ok?

Thank you navywife04! The dr told me my lining was good so I'm hoping today I'll get some good follicles! If this round doesn't work I'm switching to femara. 

I would think you are covered! Since you did it before and after the iui. :dust::dust: to you and hope you get a :bfp:


----------



## torybell_06

Hey Ladies,
I am a little frustrated went to the Dr. today and had a sono my follicles checked I have three they are 10, 13.5 and 15 not rest sure if that is good or bad but my Dr. wants me at 19, so I have to go back on Thursday for another sono, hopefully they are the right size so I can get my shot and IUI this weekend. Please let me know your opinion?


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

torybell_06 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I am a little frustrated went to the Dr. today and had a sono my follicles checked I have three they are 10, 13.5 and 15 not rest sure if that is good or bad but my Dr. wants me at 19, so I have to go back on Thursday for another sono, hopefully they are the right size so I can get my shot and IUI this weekend. Please let me know your opinion?

Those sound good to me ... by Thursday you should be at 19, 17.5 and 14, then the trigger takes another 24-48 hours, so they should be at 21, 19.5, 16 ... you'll probably drop 2 eggs as the 16 is a maybe. Good luck!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## gingerbread

Happybunny I hope you got good news on your follies today! I know what you mean about the $$ as we pay out of pocket too :growlmad:

Navywife FX'd for your 2ww!!!

Lala how was your iui today? Sending good vibes your way..starting 2ww also!

Tory those follies grow quick..sounding good!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## LalaB80

gingerbread said:


> Happybunny I hope you got good news on your follies today! I know what you mean about the $$ as we pay out of pocket too :growlmad:
> 
> Navywife FX'd for your 2ww!!!
> 
> Lala how was your iui today? Sending good vibes your way..starting 2ww also!
> 
> Tory those follies grow quick..sounding good!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

The IUI went well, thanks! It was not painful at all, unlike last time
and there was no blood (sorry TMI) afterwards. I had a different Dr
and she had a whole different method. Here's to the dreaded TWW!! 
Ughhhhhhh 
good luck to all and :dust:


----------



## Springy

LalaB80 said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Happybunny I hope you got good news on your follies today! I know what you mean about the $$ as we pay out of pocket too :growlmad:
> 
> Navywife FX'd for your 2ww!!!
> 
> Lala how was your iui today? Sending good vibes your way..starting 2ww also!
> 
> Tory those follies grow quick..sounding good!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> The IUI went well, thanks! It was not painful at all, unlike last time
> and there was no blood (sorry TMI) afterwards. I had a different Dr
> and she had a whole different method. Here's to the dreaded TWW!!
> Ughhhhhhh
> good luck to all and :dust:Click to expand...

Lala I had the same experience this month. The first day they did IUI the Doctor was not gentle and it was very uncomfortable. The next day the Doctor who did it was amazing. All depends on the doctor I think. Good luck with the TWW try to stay busy and as best as you can't don't symptom spot :) I know - easier said than done!!

:dust:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I have one follicle at 16mm and the lining of my uterus is good so I took my trigger shot last night and I am going in on thursday for iui. Yay!! I'm excited even if it's only one follicle I am happy. The dr. told me to drink one gallon of water everyday to avoid the hyper ovarian syndrome. 

:dust: to everyone as we enter the 2ww!!


----------



## missyt

Lala, good luck in your TTW!

AFM, I went for my bw/us today and have 5 follies. The two biggest are 18mm and 16mm. I'm waiting for a call from my nurse to see if I trigger tonight. She said they have to wait for my bw results to know for sure. If I trigger tonight my IUI will be on Friday.


----------



## navywife04

Springy said:


> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Happybunny I hope you got good news on your follies today! I know what you mean about the $$ as we pay out of pocket too :growlmad:
> 
> Navywife FX'd for your 2ww!!!
> 
> Lala how was your iui today? Sending good vibes your way..starting 2ww also!
> 
> Tory those follies grow quick..sounding good!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> The IUI went well, thanks! It was not painful at all, unlike last time
> and there was no blood (sorry TMI) afterwards. I had a different Dr
> and she had a whole different method. Here's to the dreaded TWW!!
> Ughhhhhhh
> good luck to all and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Lala I had the same experience this month. The first day they did IUI the Doctor was not gentle and it was very uncomfortable. The next day the Doctor who did it was amazing. All depends on the doctor I think. Good luck with the TWW try to stay busy and as best as you can't don't symptom spot :) I know - easier said than done!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

That is absolutely true! The nurse who did my last 2 iui's always poked the top of my uterus with the catheter, which hurt SO bad! She said that's how she knew she was in the right spot. My last iui was with a different doctor, who couldn't believe she did that on purpose! That iui was not painful at all!


----------



## Jaymamm1

Still waiting for AF to show up.... I had blood work today because this is CD33 and other than a few cramps, there is no sign that it's coming.... I'm not sure what my exact results were, but the doctor has now put me on Provera to kick start my cycle. Now, I feel like the chemical pregnancy that I had set me back even further....

Hope everyone is doing well! :dust:


----------



## missyt

Navywife, that is awful she poked your uterus. I noticed a differenced with the 2 I had. The first was a male doctor and I felt it. The second was with a female doctor and it wasn't that bad. I figured she was a woman and she knew what hurt or not. I guess I'll see what tomorrow brings. I go for my IUI tomorrow morning.


----------



## gingerbread

Lala yay your iui went good! Good luck during your 2ww.

Happybunny good luck today with your iui. May that one follie be your lucky follie!!!

Jaymann1 I hope your new cycle gets started soon so you can get back to work ttc. FX'd for you!

AFM my bw/us is tomorrow to check my # & size of follies[-o&lt; Iui should be sun or mon!


:dust: to everyone


----------



## torybell_06

Hey Ladies,
I went in today to check my follicles still 3, they were 19, 17.5, 15, wow they do grow fast.
Gingerbread- thanks for the encouragement!! :hugs:

They gave me the trigger shot today, and tomorrow at 10am I have IUI!!:happydance:
I am so scared, is anyone doing IUI in the next couple of days?

Good luck to everyone waiting!!!


----------



## LalaB80

Springy said:


> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Happybunny I hope you got good news on your follies today! I know what you mean about the $$ as we pay out of pocket too :growlmad:
> 
> Navywife FX'd for your 2ww!!!
> 
> Lala how was your iui today? Sending good vibes your way..starting 2ww also!
> 
> Tory those follies grow quick..sounding good!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> The IUI went well, thanks! It was not painful at all, unlike last time
> and there was no blood (sorry TMI) afterwards. I had a different Dr
> and she had a whole different method. Here's to the dreaded TWW!!
> Ughhhhhhh
> good luck to all and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Lala I had the same experience this month. The first day they did IUI the Doctor was not gentle and it was very uncomfortable. The next day the Doctor who did it was amazing. All depends on the doctor I think. Good luck with the TWW try to stay busy and as best as you can't don't symptom spot :) I know - easier said than done!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


I am trying!! Actually made an appt for acupuncture next week- excited to
learn how to center myself:). My best friend who ttc for 3+ yrs and is now due 
in April via IVF highly recommended it...I will keep you all posted! Has anyone 
tried acupuncture before?


----------



## Springy

I am actually booking an appointment for next week myself! Hopefully it will help me relax and de-stress as I think think that is one of my major downfalls right now.



LalaB80 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Happybunny I hope you got good news on your follies today! I know what you mean about the $$ as we pay out of pocket too :growlmad:
> 
> Navywife FX'd for your 2ww!!!
> 
> Lala how was your iui today? Sending good vibes your way..starting 2ww also!
> 
> Tory those follies grow quick..sounding good!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> The IUI went well, thanks! It was not painful at all, unlike last time
> and there was no blood (sorry TMI) afterwards. I had a different Dr
> and she had a whole different method. Here's to the dreaded TWW!!
> Ughhhhhhh
> good luck to all and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Lala I had the same experience this month. The first day they did IUI the Doctor was not gentle and it was very uncomfortable. The next day the Doctor who did it was amazing. All depends on the doctor I think. Good luck with the TWW try to stay busy and as best as you can't don't symptom spot :) I know - easier said than done!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am trying!! Actually made an appt for acupuncture next week- excited to
> learn how to center myself:). My best friend who ttc for 3+ yrs and is now due
> in April via IVF highly recommended it...I will keep you all posted! Has anyone
> tried acupuncture before?Click to expand...


----------



## gingerbread

torybell_06 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I went in today to check my follicles still 3, they were 19, 17.5, 15, wow they do grow fast.
> Gingerbread- thanks for the encouragement!! :hugs:
> 
> They gave me the trigger shot today, and tomorrow at 10am I have IUI!!:happydance:
> I am so scared, is anyone doing IUI in the next couple of days?
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting!!!

Good luck today torybell..I'll be right behind you with sun or monday iui!


----------



## navywife04

you will never believe what happened to me last night ladies!! I got a text from my sister who is currently 23 weeks along (a girl) and she is making me feel bad because her and her husband love the name that my husband and I picked out for a future girl! I told her last month that we decided the name Audrey Varie, and now they want it. I am so mad!!! What do I even say? I just think I deserve to keep the name we have always dreamed of!!


----------



## BellaDonna818

navywife04 said:


> you will never believe what happened to me last night ladies!! I got a text from my sister who is currently 23 weeks along (a girl) and she is making me feel bad because her and her husband love the name that my husband and I picked out for a future girl! I told her last month that we decided the name Audrey Varie, and now they want it. I am so mad!!! What do I even say? I just think I deserve to keep the name we have always dreamed of!!

I kind of chuckled when I read your post. Not because it is actually funny, but because your sister sounds sooooo much like my own sister. :wacko: My sister is 8 years older than me, and neither of us have children or are currently pregnant. She also isn't sure if she ever wants kids. However, anytime that I have ever told her any names that I liked for child, she immediately insisted that she had chosen that name and I couldn't have it. lol Anyway, I've decided that it really doesn't even matter. I have cousins that have the same name as me, and my fiance's family is the same way; so if my sister wants to name her child the same name that I'm going to choose, then so be it. I'll still love the name that I've chosen, and we'll all still know that it was my idea to begin with. ;) 

I don't know if that helps any, but I just wanted to share that thought with you.


----------



## gingerbread

navywife04 said:


> you will never believe what happened to me last night ladies!! I got a text from my sister who is currently 23 weeks along (a girl) and she is making me feel bad because her and her husband love the name that my husband and I picked out for a future girl! I told her last month that we decided the name Audrey Varie, and now they want it. I am so mad!!! What do I even say? I just think I deserve to keep the name we have always dreamed of!!

Oh navywife I'm sooo sorry about that. That is such a frustrating situation as well as insensitive:growlmad: I'm not the best for advice on that subject as I have never handled it well in the past with my family.. both DHs sister & sil named both of their daughters "middle" names the two names I'd mentioned I'd always loved & wanted to name my own if I have the chance. And then his brother actually almost used "opah" for his dad to be called (which is a name my father researched & came up with that my siblings kids already called him)& had the nerve to tell me my dad could be "opah #2"..needless to say I nipped that one in the bud IMEDIATELY & probably not as classy as I couldv'e:winkwink:

So just wanted you to know I know exactely how you feel and how hurtful it is & I think you need to speak with her. I could never imagine stealing a name from someone who has always dreamed of being able to name their own.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Well I have some bad news about my iui. It was schedule for yesterday but when I showed up for the procedure I was told that there did not find any sperm in my sample!! I was devastated!!:cry: I couldn't believe it! DH said in the morning that it felt different but we didn't think it would affect it, but obviously it did. 

DH had a reversal done in Dec and our count was 3 million and we were hoping the count would improve by the time of iui. The dr told me to have him take fertility blend for men and to start thinking of ivf or maybe using a donor! I don't want a donor! So I am heart broken but I'm ready to move on and try it again next month. 

navywife I would say something to your sister. I found out my cousin used a name I've always wanted and I was pretty upset. But then dh said to let it go and we would still use the name no matter what. The sad thing is my cousin struggle with infertility too and now she is due next month.


----------



## gingerbread

Happybunny sorry for the bad news:hugs: Unfortunately missyt also got bad news about DH low sperm count today for her iui as well. And I'm sad to have not responded to the meds well..only one mature follie this cycle. Is is just april fools or is it possible to all be so discouraged at the same time:shrug:


----------



## torybell_06

Navywife- I think you should say something to your sister, maybe you should go out for lunch and really tell her how you feel, explain how much the name means to you. She is you sister hopefully she would understand.

Happybunny- I am so sorry to hear that, keep your head up it will happen. 


Ladies,
I went for IUI this morning everything went great, 13 millions sperm, and I had a little cramping but only for 30 minutes are so. I have to go back next Friday to check my progesterone level and the following Friday for a pregnancy test. Keep you fingers crossed for me! :happydance:


----------



## gingerbread

Way to go torybell!!! Sounds like a great day..FX FX FX:flower:


----------



## missyt

Torybell, I had IUI yesterday as well. I'm not feeling positive about it though since DH's count was just 3 million. The last time we did it in Dec it was 7 mill so I was left there sitting in the stirrups saying WTF? They still did the IUI anyway. 

Navywife, that is just selfish of your sister. I don't even know what to say. You have every right to be ticked off.

Happybunny, I so feel for you. I bet your were left saying WTF just like I was. I just don't get it. Do you think the reversal had anything to do with it? Was your DH taking fertilblend? I was researching causes of low sperm count online and it said BMI affects it. I calculated DH's and he is at 31 when he should be at 25.

Ginger, I'm sorry you didn't react better to the meds. Its just so discouraging. I'm fx'd for you anyway.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello Ladies,

torybell good luck honey on your tww. I hope you get your :bfp:

missyt thank you for encouragement. FX for your :bfp:

gingerbread how did it go? did you have your iui this weekend. One follicle is still good. Good luck honey FX for you :bfp:

Good luck to all you ladies in the tww!! :dust:

AFM, we still :sex: thursday - sunday hoping there is one :spermy: that can make it through. I've been bloated and crabby. Is all part of the hormone shot and it makes me sad because these are the pregnancy symptoms and yet I didn't get to have my iui. We are going to do another SA in early May, DH is on fertility blend and we hope we have some sperm next month.


----------



## navywife04

Good luck ladies! Wow, there is a lot of us in the 2WW!

I'm currently 9DPO. No symptoms :( I had a little bit of cramping over the weekend but I took a test this morning and BFN. I know it's too early, but I just couldn't wait! I really hope were not out this month. This is our final IUI and we have no game plan for what to do next. UGH!!


----------



## torybell_06

Navywife- keep your head, you never know, not everybody gets symptoms. :hugs:

Missyt-are you pulling your hair out yet, i know i am and i still have a long ways to go. I have been on google all day and night, trying to find ways to boost my chances. I have read that you can take baby aspirin everyday and drinking a glass of 100% grape juice with a piece of fresh pineapples. has anybody heard of this?

Gingerbread- how did your IUI go, when was it done Sunday or Monday?


----------



## gingerbread

Happybunny Im not giving up on you this cycle yet!!! You will get those pregnancy symptoms some day I just know it. Maybe DH spermy just had a bad day & all natural will be the way it happens for you this cycle:hugs:

torybell I know what you mean about going crazy..and were just barely starting the 2ww:wacko:

Navywife yes you are still EARLY on but I totally know how hard it is to not think its a wash after getting a bfn no matter how early we take the test. Sending sticky vibes! Have you had a talk with your sister?

Missy the same goes for you as happybunny. FXd!!!

Hi Belladonna:hi:

AFM my iui was sunday morning. Still not feeling very positive but trust me my DH has enough of it to go around. Not giving up on my one lonely follie though!

:dust: to us all!


----------



## navywife04

Torybell, I have heard of taking that stuff to while TTC. Baby aspirin is suppose to help with your uterine lining I think! I don't know what the grape juice and pineapple is for though! 

Gingerbread, it only takes one follicle!! :) I haven't talked to my sister yet.. I'm kind of ignoring her at the moment!


----------



## torybell_06

Navywife- I called my dr. office they said that a lot of ladies ask that question about baby aspirin but they don't recommend it because it will make your blood to thin, which will cause miscarriage so scratch that idea. But grape juice and pineapple will boost your progesterone level so that implantation sticks!! Navywife- when do you go back to the Dr? And don't worry about your sister right now the last thing you need is stress! Give it some time.:hugs:

Gingerbread- all I have doing is reading about everything, what not to eat/drink everything I feel like I could be a Doctor. LOL


----------



## missyt

Torybell, I have heard that also that baby aspirin with thin the blood. I've heard of grapefruit juice helping. I usually put a grapefruit in my smoothie each morning. I also read up on maca root. It supposed to be good for both men and women. I bought some maca root powder and put it in mine and DH's smoothies I make each morning.

AFM, luckily I'm going on travel for work tomorrow so that will make my 2ww go by fast. I'm not getting my hopes up though since DH's count was so low. It was a beautiful day out today but unfortunately I had to see all my pregnant neighbors (yes, one on each side of us) and all the moms pushing strollers. How discouraging.


----------



## Kaylakin

Navywife,
I'm two days behind you at 7dpo. This was my third IUI and I don't know my game plan either if this doesn't work. I have a meeting with my doc next week if it doesn't work... .This sucks! I also have no symptoms except slightly sore bbs, but this happens every month after ov and it never means anything... This waiting and constant disappointment is so hard!! But don't give up..you know it is early...are you going to keep testing?
Good luck to everyone else in your 2WW!


----------



## navywife04

I tested this morning at 10dpo... :bfn: :cry:

Kaylakin, I wish the best of luck to you! When are you planning to test?


----------



## Annie18

Hey ladies, i am 10dpiui, and i am doing my own head in too, it's my first IUI and i am struggling to not obsess. Good luck navy kaylakin and others that are in the 2ww, lets hope we get our BFP this cycle. x


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I am taking baby aspirin. The dr recommended it for the uterus. She told me it was safe to take them up to 12 weeks into pregnancy and that included the metformin. 

I'm sorry navywife. A lot of people get a BFN before getting a BFP! There's still hope!

Good luck girls!! Still praying for a :bfp: 

:dust::dust: to all of us!


----------



## LalaB80

I am at 7 dpiui and, like the rest of you, trying not to obsess
over the days past part and any sort of symptoms:)
I am hoping we have a record amount of :bfp: this month!!


----------



## Kaylakin

I'm not testing until the night before my beta! I can't take the BFNs... Navywife, don't give up! How are you feelong? I don't have any symptoms except sore bbs but I always get them. I'm 10 dpo. At least the weekend is coming and that will make the time go faster! Good luck to you lala, annie, and happybunny!! Hang in there..this is so hard!!


----------



## lurdes777

Ladies, an updates in this thread?


----------



## gingerbread

Hi girls hope everyone had a good weekend!

Navy any news yet???

Tory how about you..your iui went so well I'm excited to hear the outcome. What are you 9 dpo now, have you tested any yet? Good luck!!!

HappyBunny how are you feeling? I really hope this cycle works out for you afterall & if not I will be keeping my FX'd for a MUCH better cycle next time for you.

Lala having any symptoms?

Hi springy how have you been?

Kaylakin when is your beta? Were you successful on holding out on testing?

Hi Annie..good luck to you as well.

Seems like almost everyone should be finding out already or very soon.
:dust: to each & everyone of you!


----------



## navywife04

No news here. Still BFN's and my period is due today. :(

I scheduled a consultation for laparoscopy! Have any of you girls had one done? I'm thinking there's something wrong since I ALWAYS have period like cramps!

Kaylakin, can't wait for your beta results!! when's the big day?


----------



## gingerbread

navywife04 said:


> No news here. Still BFN's and my period is due today. :(
> 
> I scheduled a consultation for laparoscopy! Have any of you girls had one done? I'm thinking there's something wrong since I ALWAYS have period like cramps!
> 
> Kaylakin, can't wait for your beta results!! when's the big day?

I havent had one & always worried whether I should(dont have symptoms but I know it can be a big factor in unexplained infertility) The problem was that there was no simple test to determine if I had it or not. It was chance it & just have the surgery to find out one way or the other. And for us that meant about $3,000. I talked with the doc about it after my last iui & he made it seem like since IVF will be our next step, having a lap wouldnt be neccesary(I guess its not as needed when doing ivf vs natural or iui??) I guess I have some research to do.

I have heard of LOTS of women who have had it done & I think the consultation is a good idea. Good luck. Still hoping AF stays away for you!


----------



## Springy

Not much to report from me ... just waiting for the go ahead for the IUI which should be mid week this week then its the dreaded TWW!

gingerbread - how many IUI have you done before they are recommending IVF? I have a feeling that is where my husband and I are headed. Just not sure if after 18 months with no real explanation as to why we aren't successful we should be jumping to IVF already. We have a f/u with our MD on the 25th where we will discuss next steps.


----------



## queenlavera

Hi all, it has been a while since I posted, but today I got my BFP, I can't believe it!!


----------



## torybell_06

Queenlavera- OMG!!! Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you!! Did you have IUI if so what number was it for you?

Gingerbread- what day are you,I am not going to test, I don't think I could handle any BFN's, I am just going to wait til Friday I go back for bloodwork! I looked at my calendar on babymed.com, that website is really helpful! But it said implantation should happen to today, and I have been cramping ALL day, is that a symptom? I am 9dpo should I feel anything else? I feel really good about this month don't know why I have been having a lot of dreams about holding my baby, it was great. a weird thing is about 4 people asked me if I was pregnant this week because they had dreams I was! Maybe its a sign, I don't know I think everything is a sign 

Ladies- Does anyone else has symptoms, or BFP's???


----------



## Kaylakin

congrats queenlavera! that's great news! What is IVM if you don't mind me asking?

I'm going for my beta tomorrow AM. I don't have any symptoms to speak of now, and I feel the same as I have all the other months. Ugh. I will take a quick test before the beta so that I don't have any surprises when they call with the results. The past two times for the IUIs, AF has showed the morning of the beta right before my test. So, I'm assuming that is what will happen this time, too. I have an appointment on Wednesday to discuss "the next step" with my RE. We'll see...it ain't over 'till it's over..so we shall see..


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

queenlavera said:


> Hi all, it has been a while since I posted, but today I got my BFP, I can't believe it!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## queenlavera

Hi ladies and thanks for the congrats!!

IVM - In-Vitro Maturation - This was actually a clinical trial for women with PCOS, they take your immature eggs after no stims on cd10 or so and mature them in the lab then they proceed as with regular IVF, by inseminating the matured eggs and then letting them grow to 3 or 5 days then transferred back to you. I had a 3 day transfer of three embryos. After 4 IUIs, one mini-IVF trial finally a BFP. I am still in shock!


----------



## gingerbread

Congrats queenlavera! So exciting!!!

Kaylakin good luck with your beta this morning! I know what you mean about AF showing up just in time for testing..for me its always when I go to poas..ugh:growlmad:

Tory I am 8dpo today. I hope all of your intuitions are a good sign!! Dont worry too much about symptoms since some never get any. My friend told me yesterday she never felt a thing till over 2weeks. Hang in there!!(and I've heard cramping can be a symptom FX'd)

Springy last sunday was my fourth iui. I'm not sure of your age but I am 37 and the dr said after this last one I shouldnt waste more time & ivf would be the next step. Its such a hard decision to make especially when I keep thinking one more might be the lucky one. Most research Ive done says move on after 3-4 iuis at my age however alot of women go on to have 6 or 7. I guess at some point its a matter of making that leap & moving on! Good luck with your iui this week.


----------



## Springy

gingerbread said:


> Congrats queenlavera! So exciting!!!
> 
> Kaylakin good luck with your beta this morning! I know what you mean about AF showing up just in time for testing..for me its always when I go to poas..ugh:growlmad:
> 
> Tory I am 8dpo today. I hope all of your intuitions are a good sign!! Dont worry too much about symptoms since some never get any. My friend told me yesterday she never felt a thing till over 2weeks. Hang in there!!(and I've heard cramping can be a symptom FX'd)
> 
> Springy last sunday was my fourth iui. I'm not sure of your age but I am 37 and the dr said after this last one I shouldnt waste more time & ivf would be the next step. Its such a hard decision to make especially when I keep thinking one more might be the lucky one. Most research Ive done says move on after 3-4 iuis at my age however alot of women go on to have 6 or 7. I guess at some point its a matter of making that leap & moving on! Good luck with your iui this week.

I will be 33 later this year and this is my 2nd IUI. Only reason I am thinking they may say IVF is that they normally don't do more than 4 to 6 rounds of clomid here in Canada and this is my 5th month. Maybe they will move to stronger drugs with IUI but not sure. Either way DH and I are taking a break in May and June if we don't get a BFP. The past 18 months has been really difficult and I have lost "myself" in this process. I am an emotional eater and have put on weight, lost my motivation to get to the gym and have become really unhappy in general so I'm taking a few months to "find myself" so to speak. Hoping that if I can make myself happy again that things will just "fall" into place for me!

When is your IUI or was it? I was off the boards for a few days so didn't scroll too far back to read when yours was or is set for.


----------



## gingerbread

Springy said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Congrats queenlavera! So exciting!!!
> 
> Kaylakin good luck with your beta this morning! I know what you mean about AF showing up just in time for testing..for me its always when I go to poas..ugh:growlmad:
> 
> Tory I am 8dpo today. I hope all of your intuitions are a good sign!! Dont worry too much about symptoms since some never get any. My friend told me yesterday she never felt a thing till over 2weeks. Hang in there!!(and I've heard cramping can be a symptom FX'd)
> 
> Springy last sunday was my fourth iui. I'm not sure of your age but I am 37 and the dr said after this last one I shouldnt waste more time & ivf would be the next step. Its such a hard decision to make especially when I keep thinking one more might be the lucky one. Most research Ive done says move on after 3-4 iuis at my age however alot of women go on to have 6 or 7. I guess at some point its a matter of making that leap & moving on! Good luck with your iui this week.
> 
> I will be 33 later this year and this is my 2nd IUI. Only reason I am thinking they may say IVF is that they normally don't do more than 4 to 6 rounds of clomid here in Canada and this is my 5th month. Maybe they will move to stronger drugs with IUI but not sure. Either way DH and I are taking a break in May and June if we don't get a BFP. The past 18 months has been really difficult and I have lost "myself" in this process. I am an emotional eater and have put on weight, lost my motivation to get to the gym and have become really unhappy in general so I'm taking a few months to "find myself" so to speak. Hoping that if I can make myself happy again that things will just "fall" into place for me!
> 
> When is your IUI or was it? I was off the boards for a few days so didn't scroll too far back to read when yours was or is set for.Click to expand...

My iui was on april 3rd so Im now 8dpo. I only did clomid for 2 iuis & then on to femara & 3days of gonal f injections. I wonder if it depends on our age whether they move on to stronger drugs. I would definately ask you doctor about that before having to move on to ivf at your age. I'm sorry you are feeling down:hugs: I think time off would do you good. I did so from Nov-Jan & I felt so refreshed. This whole process becomes so obsessive & emotionaly draining that sometimes stepping away is extremely neccessary. Keep me updated!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hi Girls,

I hope everyone had a nice weekend. It seems as we are still in the 2WW.

Navywife I haven't had one and I really don't know what it is. Hang in there babe you are not out yet! 

Kaylakin- good luck tomorrow! I hope AF stays away from you!

Springy- good luck on the next one. The dr has already talked to us about ICSI. But we want to do couple of more rounds and then move to it.

Missy, Lala, Torybell- when are you guys testing? Do you have any symptoms?

Gingerbread-how are you doing? 

Congratulations queenlavera! You give us a lot of hope!

AFM, My breast are really tender and they itch! :shy: I had a lot of cramping and my temperature is still up. I'm due to test on Thursday but I want to wait until Friday. The witch is due on Wednesday! 

:dust::dust: to all of us!!


----------



## Springy

gingerbread said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Congrats queenlavera! So exciting!!!
> 
> Kaylakin good luck with your beta this morning! I know what you mean about AF showing up just in time for testing..for me its always when I go to poas..ugh:growlmad:
> 
> Tory I am 8dpo today. I hope all of your intuitions are a good sign!! Dont worry too much about symptoms since some never get any. My friend told me yesterday she never felt a thing till over 2weeks. Hang in there!!(and I've heard cramping can be a symptom FX'd)
> 
> Springy last sunday was my fourth iui. I'm not sure of your age but I am 37 and the dr said after this last one I shouldnt waste more time & ivf would be the next step. Its such a hard decision to make especially when I keep thinking one more might be the lucky one. Most research Ive done says move on after 3-4 iuis at my age however alot of women go on to have 6 or 7. I guess at some point its a matter of making that leap & moving on! Good luck with your iui this week.
> 
> I will be 33 later this year and this is my 2nd IUI. Only reason I am thinking they may say IVF is that they normally don't do more than 4 to 6 rounds of clomid here in Canada and this is my 5th month. Maybe they will move to stronger drugs with IUI but not sure. Either way DH and I are taking a break in May and June if we don't get a BFP. The past 18 months has been really difficult and I have lost "myself" in this process. I am an emotional eater and have put on weight, lost my motivation to get to the gym and have become really unhappy in general so I'm taking a few months to "find myself" so to speak. Hoping that if I can make myself happy again that things will just "fall" into place for me!
> 
> When is your IUI or was it? I was off the boards for a few days so didn't scroll too far back to read when yours was or is set for.Click to expand...
> 
> My iui was on april 3rd so Im now 8dpo. I only did clomid for 2 iuis & then on to femara & 3days of gonal f injections. I wonder if it depends on our age whether they move on to stronger drugs. I would definately ask you doctor about that before having to move on to ivf at your age. I'm sorry you are feeling down:hugs: I think time off would do you good. I did so from Nov-Jan & I felt so refreshed. This whole process becomes so obsessive & emotionaly draining that sometimes stepping away is extremely neccessary. Keep me updated!Click to expand...

I need the time off mentally and to reconnect with DH ... plus I want to enjoy some of my summer and not be obsessed with procedures, clinic visits etc. We still still "try" around the key times but not obsesses about it and no drugs.

I'll keep you posted and let you know what the Dr says later this month and fx'd for high counts this week during the IUI and >1 follicle :)


----------



## gingerbread

Springy LOTS & LOTS of wishes for HUGE & NUMEROUS follies!! Good luck

Hi happybunny those symptoms sound promising:af::af::af::dust:


----------



## torybell_06

HappyBunny- well I think I have a lot of signs but I am confused because it could be PMS or pregnancy signs. I have been a little crampy for the past couple of days, which my Dr,said that would be normal for implantation, I have been soooo sleepy lately, all I want to do is sleep, and my breast hurt like crazy, especially my nipples (sorry TMI) but even when my bra rubs up against it I want to scream. 

Is anyone having those symptoms, I feel like i am going crazy I just want to know. When do yall think I should test I am 10DPO, I just can't see a BFN.


----------



## Springy

gingerbread said:


> Springy LOTS & LOTS of wishes for HUGE & NUMEROUS follies!! Good luck
> 
> Hi happybunny those symptoms sound promising:af::af::af::dust:

Had my follow up scan this AM and was devastated .... only one follicle at 19mm! I feel like I took the clomid for no reason. The whole point was to get more than one but it clearly doesn't work like that for me!!!! I know that it only takes one so I shouldn't count myself out this month but I cant help but feel like this is just another month where I will get a BFN and be disappointed.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Springy said:


> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Springy LOTS & LOTS of wishes for HUGE & NUMEROUS follies!! Good luck
> 
> Hi happybunny those symptoms sound promising:af::af::af::dust:
> 
> Had my follow up scan this AM and was devastated .... only one follicle at 19mm! I feel like I took the clomid for no reason. The whole point was to get more than one but it clearly doesn't work like that for me!!!! I know that it only takes one so I shouldn't count myself out this month but I cant help but feel like this is just another month where I will get a BFN and be disappointed.Click to expand...

Hi, I'm just a lurker that will hopefully be posting in this thread soon when my 2nd cycle after m/c comes. 

Don't feel like you are out. My 1st 3 iui's I had 2 eggs(all :bfn:'s) the 4th iui (got :bfp:) I only had 1 egg. So don't count yourself out. :flower:


----------



## Springy

greeneyes0279 said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gingerbread said:
> 
> 
> Springy LOTS & LOTS of wishes for HUGE & NUMEROUS follies!! Good luck
> 
> Hi happybunny those symptoms sound promising:af::af::af::dust:
> 
> Had my follow up scan this AM and was devastated .... only one follicle at 19mm! I feel like I took the clomid for no reason. The whole point was to get more than one but it clearly doesn't work like that for me!!!! I know that it only takes one so I shouldn't count myself out this month but I cant help but feel like this is just another month where I will get a BFN and be disappointed.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I'm just a lurker that will hopefully be posting in this thread soon when my 2nd cycle after m/c comes.
> 
> Don't feel like you are out. My 1st 3 iui's I had 2 eggs(all :bfn:'s) the 4th iui (got :bfp:) I only had 1 egg. So don't count yourself out. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! That made me feel a LOT better when I read this. It gives me SOME hope for this month!


----------



## navywife04

well I'm out this month ladies. AF showed up yesterday! We are now done with IUI's for awhile, but I hope you don't mind that I stay in here! I would love to keep following you ladies!


----------



## Springy

navywife04 said:


> well I'm out this month ladies. AF showed up yesterday! We are now done with IUI's for awhile, but I hope you don't mind that I stay in here! I would love to keep following you ladies!

Navywife - sorry to hear that AF reared her ugly head for you this month! Sending you a virtual :hugs: as I know how I felt last month when my IUI failed.

If my IUI isn't successful this month DH and I are taking a break too .... since we are unexplained maybe some time off and relaxation will help!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Torybell- those sound very promising. I did feel some cramping last week. I also feel it today but I have a feeling its :witch: coming to get me. Best of luck honey I hope you get your :bfp: When are you planning on testing?

Springy- One it's still an excellent chance! Don't worry about it! Just relax and it will happen. Sending you lots :dust::dust:

Navywife- I'm sorry honey the :witch: got you! I know how devastating that can be. Right now I feel she's chasing me too! :hugs::hugs: to you and maybe it will happen naturally!


----------



## Michelle78

Springy, don't get too down! :hugs: I am also going to be 33 later this year, and with IUI #2 (which was in February) I only had 1 follicle and I got my BFP. Unfortunately, I lost my bean after about 7 weeks, but the IUI did work. 

At the clinic I am with, they start with 50 mg of clomid and work their way up to other options. They told me that if 50 didn't work after a few months, they would try 100, and if that didn't work they would move on to injectibles. They aren't looking to go to IVF until about 6 IUIs, unless something else comes up that indicates that the IUIs will not work.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi ladies,
I'm new to this thread - I've been on the TTC thread for the last eighteen+ months with no success. DH and I sought the help of a fertility specialist last month, and we completed all our testing last week. Tonight we met with our MD and found out we are going to be set up for Clomid/HCG/IUI. I'm diagnosed with cervical factor infertility with a luteal phase defect. We can't start until our next cycle (I'm CD7 right now), and I'm looking for some support. Very nervous, and don't have any friends I can go to (they're all the lucky ones who get PG without thinking about it, haha). 
Thanks!


----------



## LalaB80

Hello all! I haven't been on here in awhile, I think I am avoiding thinking about the whole tww symptoms because it is easier... That being said I have
many symptoms that I did not realize were symptoms until I looked into the weird stuff that was happening to me. I have severely chapped lips, constant stuffy nose, extremely sore (tmi) nipples, headaches and lower back aches. So I am thinking clomid and all these hormones are screwing with my body or.... 
Anyway! GL to all in the tww and congrats to you queenlavera! Navywife, try not to be upset, everything has to work out in the end for all of us:)


----------



## gingerbread

Hello everyone!

NJAngel welcome:hi: Sending you losts of :hug: & good luck on your new iui journey.

Hello to greeneyes & michelle too!

Navywife so sorry AF showed:hugs: I think the break will do you good. You better keep in touch here!!!

Tory, happybunny, lala and myself :af::af::af: & loads of :dust:


----------



## Springy

NJAngelAPN said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm new to this thread - I've been on the TTC thread for the last eighteen+ months with no success. DH and I sought the help of a fertility specialist last month, and we completed all our testing last week. Tonight we met with our MD and found out we are going to be set up for Clomid/HCG/IUI. I'm diagnosed with cervical factor infertility with a luteal phase defect. We can't start until our next cycle (I'm CD7 right now), and I'm looking for some support. Very nervous, and don't have any friends I can go to (they're all the lucky ones who get PG without thinking about it, haha).
> Thanks!

Welcom NJAngel! You will find a great group of women here who are all going through the same things you are so rest assured you are not alone and will find great support on this forum. 

If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask as most of us on here are using some form of ovulation stimulation drug with the IUI. I have now done 5 months with clomid, 2 at 50mg, 2 at 100mg and this month was 150mg. Feb - April I have also had the hCG trigger shot and March and tomorrow I will have the IUI. 

IUI is a very simple procedure and is no more invasive than your routine pap so nothing to be worried or nervous about there! So hang in there and try not to be too nervous / stressed about the coming months! Again, any questions, concerns etc. ask away! Lots of great women here who can probably answer almost any question you could think of.


----------



## gingerbread

Springy I completely forgot to say hi & that Im sending lots of luck to that super follie!! Maybe its a fighter & will be so determined to do its job!


----------



## Springy

gingerbread said:


> Springy I completely forgot to say hi & that Im sending lots of luck to that super follie!! Maybe its a fighter & will be so determined to do its job!

Thanks! I'm hoping that it is THE ONE!

I did ask about my lining thickness to as I wondered if I should be on something to help thicken it up .... but the DR told me today that the thickness was totally normal!

Fx'd for tomorrow and Friday!!!!!!

How are you feeling right now???


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Thx springy and gingerbread! I feel so relieved in a way - that we have a plan, we know what's wrong, and that we're moving forward. DH was pretty resistant about going to see the RE, but now that we have an answer, he's much more on board. Now it's just waiting for AF to show, and taking it easy until then.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi ladies,

Had the hsg done yesterday so I was a little too crampy last night to post. Everything looks fine! The Dr. commented about some test she ran maybe to count my eggs??? She said 1-2 ws normal for my age (30) and I had 9 (blank stare) LOL so she said I have young ovaries...I was confused and just happy to hear and see everything looked good. I was contemplating posting the pics she gave me then decided against it! LOL TMI I know ..so anyway Clomid/IUI is the next cycle. I am excited but I am scared to get too excited.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

navywife04 said:


> well I'm out this month ladies. AF showed up yesterday! We are now done with IUI's for awhile, but I hope you don't mind that I stay in here! I would love to keep following you ladies!

We would love it! Though I am more of a lurker :wacko:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

NJAngelAPN said:


> Hi ladies,
> I'm new to this thread - I've been on the TTC thread for the last eighteen+ months with no success. DH and I sought the help of a fertility specialist last month, and we completed all our testing last week. Tonight we met with our MD and found out we are going to be set up for Clomid/HCG/IUI. I'm diagnosed with cervical factor infertility with a luteal phase defect. We can't start until our next cycle (I'm CD7 right now), and I'm looking for some support. Very nervous, and don't have any friends I can go to (they're all the lucky ones who get PG without thinking about it, haha).
> Thanks!

I know the feeling...and no one understands that it won't "just happen" all the time sometimes we need help. :kiss: I just got the green light to get the Clomid/IUI this upcoming cycle so I will be your buddy!


----------



## vicki.mummy

hi ladies,
can i join in??? we are starting IUI treatment in the early summer - just waiting on an appointment to sign consent etc then we get started - eek!!!
we don't know if we will have problems conceiving or not.... my period and ovulation is always bang on time and my sisters have all conceived quickly - so i'm hoping!!! being a lesbian couple means IUI using a donor is one of our only options but i am excited. 
what happens when you get called for the treatment? we are not having any drugs at the moment.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello Ladies,

Springy best of luck honey I'm sending you lots of :dust::dust: I hope this is the one for you.

Has anyone else tested yet? I did and I got a :bfn: no sign of the :witch: yet but I have a feeling she is just around the corner!! :dohh:

Welcome to all new ladies and best of luck on this journey!


----------



## Springy

Well IUI is done for today .... 321 million swimmers and she said my follicle was a great size. Let the TWW obsessing begin!!!!!


----------



## vicki.mummy

what does TWW mean??? 
we got an email from our hospital this morning saying it should be soon that we'll be at the top of the list!!! can't wait :D


----------



## dizzikel

Springy said:


> Well IUI is done for today .... 321 million swimmers and she said my follicle was a great size. Let the TWW obsessing begin!!!!!

Great numbers Springy! FX for this cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## Springy

vicki.mummy said:


> what does TWW mean???
> we got an email from our hospital this morning saying it should be soon that we'll be at the top of the list!!! can't wait :D

TWW = two week wait - the two weeks between ovulation and the arrival (OR NOT) of AF

These boards are full of acronyms and definitely takes some getting used to :)


----------



## Michelle78

Good luck to all of you ladies who are in your TWW! 

NJAngel, I absolutely understand where you are coming from. My DH also didn't really understand when I got referred to a FS, but once I got diagnosed with PCOS and the FS explained to him what that meant, he was completely on board. I was also really relieved to get a diagnosis and have a plan of action. I am doing the same treatment that you are going to have, Clomid/HCG/IUI, and it is really nothing to be apprehensive about. I was not thrilled with the idea of having to give myself a shot, but it is not bad. I got pregnant with the 2nd IUI. Unfortunately, I had a m/c, but the IUI worked. Think of the IUI as giving you an extra boost toward getting that BFP!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

I'm out! The :witch: got me this morning. Here's to cycle # 2:wine:

Good luck to everyone else!!


----------



## Springy

HappyBunnyAB said:


> I'm out! The :witch: got me this morning. Here's to cycle # 2:wine:
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!

Sending you a great big virtual hug HappyBunny!!! I know its difficult and it will take a few days to process the disappointment. But hang in there, trust and believe that it will happen and that there is a plan for you. :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Springy said:


> HappyBunnyAB said:
> 
> 
> I'm out! The :witch: got me this morning. Here's to cycle # 2:wine:
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!!
> 
> Sending you a great big virtual hug HappyBunny!!! I know its difficult and it will take a few days to process the disappointment. But hang in there, trust and believe that it will happen and that there is a plan for you. :hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you Springy. I feel good I'm ready for another one. What about you? How did yours go?


----------



## vicki.mummy

the TWW must be the longest time ever..... do you have to wait 2 weeks till you test??


----------



## torybell_06

HappyBunny- I am sorry, keep your head up it will happen!:hugs:


Ladies- I went to the Dr. this morning to do bloodwork, well they called me back to tell me, I AM PREGNANT i got my:bfp: !!! I can't believe it. my 1st IUI, ladies I hope this encourages you, i swear I thought AF would come to day I had no idea!!


Has anyone else tested?


----------



## Springy

torybell_06 said:


> HappyBunny- I am sorry, keep your head up it will happen!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Ladies- I went to the Dr. this morning to do bloodwork, well they called me back to tell me, I AM PREGNANT i got my:bfp: !!! I can't believe it. my 1st IUI, ladies I hope this encourages you, i swear I thought AF would come to day I had no idea!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone else tested?

Congratulations!!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months :) How many follicles did you have? What were the sperm counts like? Hoping that if they are similar to mine I can relax and not stress for 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## Harvest2009

OMG torybell! so exciting, CONGRATS :) That gives me so much hope, my first IUI was yesterday. Maybe this is a lucky thread ladies!!!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

tory, congrats!! That makes me hopeful :)

Happilywa8ing, Looking forward to being buddies. I'm CD10 today, so I have about another week until I ovulate. Actually looking forward to AF showing, because it means I get closer to the IUI. 
Michelle - thanks for your support. I'm actually okay with the shot - I'm a nurse, and have been for ten years, so that's nothing. :haha: It's the actual deed of the IUI that I'm apprehensive about, I think...
This is going to be the longest cycle EVER.


----------



## greeneyes0279

torybell_06 Ladies- I went to the Dr. this morning to do bloodwork, well they called me back to tell me, I AM PREGNANT i got my:bfp: !!! I can't believe it. my 1st IUI, ladies I hope this encourages you, i swear I thought AF would come to day I had no idea!!


Congratulations torybell_06! I know your on :cloud9:

I should be doing my 1st IUI after my m/c beginning of May. This gives me hope that it can happen on 1st time.


----------



## vicki.mummy

congratuations tory_bell - that's awesome!!! :D


----------



## gingerbread

Tory WOW! So so happy for you!! This is great news! Keep us updated momma!

Springy how are you feeling? Fx'd for you! 

Vicki so exciting you are at the top of your list for iui! Did you ever get answers about what to expect with an iui?

Happybunny sorry about the witch! Doesnt she have anywhere else important to be than pestering all of us???

NJAngel & greeneyes good luck with the iui!!

Harvest..the dreaded 2ww:wacko: Sending you lots of sticky dust!

I started spotting yesterday(12dpo) so i do believe shes headed my way as well! Unfortunately that means ivf has finally come.


----------



## gingerbread

Navy & hopeful how are you girls doing? I hope you both are well!


----------



## navywife04

Ginger, I am so sorry! At least you already have a game plan for IVF. I Pray that it's your final step in your journey! 

I'm doing good! I attended one of my very first infertility support groups last week! It was awesome! I shared my story, and an acupuncturist told me she wanted me to go home and start a very high dose of vitamin D3.. which is weird because I was told a long time ago that I was deficient in vitamin D! Now that I googled the importance of it, I guess it can cause infertility?! I'm a little hopeful since were unexplained!

Also, Thursday is my consultation for laparoscopy! So excited!


----------



## vicki.mummy

gingerbread - thanks :D no i didn't get answers.... i'm unsure as to what will happen at the appointments and then afterwards!!! 
any help would be appreciated ladies, i'm new to this :D


----------



## gingerbread

vicki.mummy said:


> gingerbread - thanks :D no i didn't get answers.... i'm unsure as to what will happen at the appointments and then afterwards!!!
> any help would be appreciated ladies, i'm new to this :D

Well if you dont know anything about the iui process it usually starts will your first visit being a consult. It will all seem overwhelming with terms and abbreviations so ask as many questions as you can(some seem to only tell bits of info so knowing what to ask & research on line will be helpful) They may recommend starting out with an HSG which is a test that checks for blockage in your tubes. If thats all clear you will start the process.

Usually on cycle day 3(3rd day of your period) you will go in for a transvaginal ultrasound..dont worry it sounds worse than it is, pretty much like a papsmear where they check your ovaries. They will draw blood to check your hormone levels. That is usually when you will start meds(usually clomid is the most common)

Then around cycle day 10 you will go in for another ultrasound(get used to those!!) this time checking to see how many follicles you have & their size. 3-4 is usually the # to hope for & atleast 15-20mm in size(the smaller will keep growing until iui) and I believe size 17-20+mm by the time of the iui are the ones with the best chance. By no means does that mean one good follicle wont work(GO SPRINGY!)They will draw blood again to tell you if its time to take your trigger shot(usually ovidrel..it induces ovulation) you will give it to your self at home(ity bity needle)and your iui will be anywhere from 24-48 hours after depending on your own body.

The iui is a breeze..they use a speculum & insert a tiny catheder, inject you & have you lie on the table with hips propped for about 15 mins & then your done!

Your doctor will explain all of this so dont get overwhelmed and as far as asking questions I'm talking about anything that would be causing you to not be able to conceive. Since you dont know if you will have trouble this may not be an issue like some of us who have had certain problems that werent brought up to us until months & months of iuis with no luck. And especially with you using a sperm donor you wont get overloaded on the male factor issues as Im sure they only use superb :spermy:

I hope I didnt confuse you and if any one of you other girls have more input..please feel free!!! Each clinic has different techniques so some of my info may fluctuate a bit but these are pretty much the basics. And dont worry, you have plenty of us here to ask questions too!


----------



## Springy

gingerbread said:


> vicki.mummy said:
> 
> 
> gingerbread - thanks :D no i didn't get answers.... i'm unsure as to what will happen at the appointments and then afterwards!!!
> any help would be appreciated ladies, i'm new to this :D
> 
> Well if you dont know anything about the iui process it usually starts will your first visit being a consult. It will all seem overwhelming with terms and abbreviations so ask as many questions as you can(some seem to only tell bits of info so knowing what to ask & research on line will be helpful) They may recommend starting out with an HSG which is a test that checks for blockage in your tubes. If thats all clear you will start the process.
> 
> Usually on cycle day 3(3rd day of your period) you will go in for a transvaginal ultrasound..dont worry it sounds worse than it is, pretty much like a papsmear where they check your ovaries. They will draw blood to check your hormone levels. That is usually when you will start meds(usually clomid is the most common)
> 
> Then around cycle day 10 you will go in for another ultrasound(get used to those!!) this time checking to see how many follicles you have & their size. 3-4 is usually the # to hope for & atleast 15-20mm in size(the smaller will keep growing until iui) and I believe size 17-20+mm by the time of the iui are the ones with the best chance. By no means does that mean one good follicle wont work(GO SPRINGY!)They will draw blood again to tell you if its time to take your trigger shot(usually ovidrel..it induces ovulation) you will give it to your self at home(ity bity needle)and your iui will be anywhere from 24-48 hours after depending on your own body.
> 
> The iui is a breeze..they use a speculum & insert a tiny catheder, inject you & have you lie on the table with hips propped for about 15 mins & then your done!
> 
> Your doctor will explain all of this so dont get overwhelmed and as far as asking questions I'm talking about anything that would be causing you to not be able to conceive. Since you dont know if you will have trouble this may not be an issue like some of us who have had certain problems that werent brought up to us until months & months of iuis with no luck. And especially with you using a sperm donor you wont get overloaded on the male factor issues as Im sure they only use superb :spermy:
> 
> I hope I didnt confuse you and if any one of you other girls have more input..please feel free!!! Each clinic has different techniques so some of my info may fluctuate a bit but these are pretty much the basics. And dont worry, you have plenty of us here to ask questions too!Click to expand...

Great summary of what happens through the month and the IUI process :) It is definitely not a process to be anxious about. It is painless - just cramping!


----------



## Chloe1

Hi girls, i was told in march that i was top of the waiting list for iui. I have had every blood test going, Ultra sound, HSG and DH has has SA. They requested another SA and i have to get bloods. What would these bloods be?

Also we had to wait 4 weeks to go and hand in a Sperm sample, now we have to wait 4 weeks to go back in for the results. Im worried i have to wait 4 weeks for bloods then again for results. Is it normal for everything to take this long when you are top of the waiting list?

I am more frustrated now than what i have been in two years and 3 months aarrrgghhhhhhh :growlmad:


----------



## gingerbread

Chloe1 said:


> Hi girls, i was told in march that i was top of the waiting list for iui. I have had every blood test going, Ultra sound, HSG and DH has has SA. They requested another SA and i have to get bloods. What would these bloods be?
> 
> Also we had to wait 4 weeks to go and hand in a Sperm sample, now we have to wait 4 weeks to go back in for the results. Im worried i have to wait 4 weeks for bloods then again for results. Is it normal for everything to take this long when you are top of the waiting list?
> 
> I am more frustrated now than what i have been in two years and 3 months aarrrgghhhhhhh :growlmad:

Chloe Im not sure what all the wait is about. I never had to be on a list though but I have seen alot of other ladies talking about at wait list too(dont know if thats for insurance or help with the costs?) but we pretty much pay all out of pocket. Anytime I have blood taken it is to check hormone levels & fsh number with results later that same day. I would definately ask what all the wait is for. Good luck to you!!


----------



## vicki.mummy

thanks for the answers - they are really helpful :D :D - i just want the appointment to come through now!!!


----------



## torybell_06

Ladies-Sorry i havent updated you guys, this weekend was so busy for me.

Thank you all for the congrats, i really appreicate it. :happydance:

Springy- I had 2 good follicules one was 16 and the other was 19, i think i had around 13 million sperms, and my Dr. said that was low.

Greeneyes0279- Good Luck on your 1st IUI, my Dr was shocked that it took on the 1st cycle, but it is possible keep your head up, and believe you are and you will be.:hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Torybell- OMG :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I'm so excited for you hun! Congratulations! :happydance::happydance:

Happy 9 months. You are giving us hope!

Springy I hope you are doing good. Lots of :dust: for that follicle.

I'm sorry gingerbread about the witch I know how you feel hun. I was told the same thing. They either want me to move to IVF or get a donor sperm. Sending lots of :dust: for IVF.

Greeneyes I'll be starting my secon iui early May too. Good luck to you!

AFM, I started clomid yesterday and I go in for my scan on May 3rd. Funny they are not doing another scan before giving me the clomid. Since last month I ovulated late they told me to come in on the 3rd. DH is on Fertility Blend, 4 pills a day for the first month. I hope this help him! We are also doing another SA next Tuesday and we are going to freeze them for a future IVF. I never thought TTC would be so difficult, but at the end it will be all worth it.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Chloe1 said:


> Hi girls, i was told in march that i was top of the waiting list for iui. I have had every blood test going, Ultra sound, HSG and DH has has SA. They requested another SA and i have to get bloods. What would these bloods be?
> 
> Also we had to wait 4 weeks to go and hand in a Sperm sample, now we have to wait 4 weeks to go back in for the results. Im worried i have to wait 4 weeks for bloods then again for results. Is it normal for everything to take this long when you are top of the waiting list?
> 
> I am more frustrated now than what i have been in two years and 3 months aarrrgghhhhhhh :growlmad:


Welcome Chloe! I can see your frustation! Like gingerbread said most of us are paying out of pocket and maybe that's why we didn't have to wait so long. You should definitely ask! Good luck hun!


----------



## Touch the Sky

hey ladies, i have a funny question. after the iui, when you're laying on the table, what do you do? i prop my hips up as much as i can with my hands, legs straight up in the air. sometimes my OH moves me around a bit. i feel so silly doing it :rofl: 

also, is there such thing as gravity in the uterus?? after IUI, i try to lay on my right side, since my right ovary is doing all the work. I'm hoping the spermies will 'fall' to that side, ha!


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi touch the sky, After my IUI my Dr puts a warm heating pad on my stomach and I lay flat on the table, it is pretty relaxing, I wish we had a heating pad at home for when we do it the old fashioned way :) As for the gravity thing, not too sure about that but I also always lay on the side that I ovulated on after we BD. Sometimes I think that I know a little too much about my ovaries ;)


----------



## vicki.mummy

i shall definitely keep all of these things in mind - thankfully i ovulate regularly, but i'm interested to see what other people do too :D :D


----------



## LalaB80

Hi all... I wanted to post since I haven't been on here in awhile. I am so down
because I got my period a day early and after my day 2 scan was told I had to skip this cycle with clomid due to a large cyst that developed in their belief from taking clomid. I asked the NP if I should have laproscopic surgery to eliminate endometriosis or remove those cells if found, and had a consult yesterday with a different Dr in the practice due to personality issues( the other guy was a dick - sorry) and we ( DH, Dr and I) decided our plan would be to have this natural cycle, then if no bfp, another clomid and IUI cycle then if nothing, he will operate. It is nice to have a plan but todayi woke up to a text from my best friend who had her daughter early thus morning...needless to say the rainy weather and watching f-ing teen mom reruns all day hasn't helped my mood!! I have my first acupuncture appt tomorrow afternoon so I am trying to be positive. I was reading something online about a couple who struggled to get pregnant and she said she was glad and felt lucky she was even TTC with her wonderful DH... I think those thoughts and the expression " nothing before it's time" are going to have to get me through this. I am so happy for you, torybell- you give me hope that this isn't all an impossible dream;)


----------



## vicki.mummy

LalaB80 said:


> Hi all... I wanted to post since I haven't been on here in awhile. I am so down
> because I got my period a day early and after my day 2 scan was told I had to skip this cycle with clomid due to a large cyst that developed in their belief from taking clomid. I asked the NP if I should have laproscopic surgery to eliminate endometriosis or remove those cells if found, and had a consult yesterday with a different Dr in the practice due to personality issues( the other guy was a dick - sorry) and we ( DH, Dr and I) decided our plan would be to have this natural cycle, then if no bfp, another clomid and IUI cycle then if nothing, he will operate. It is nice to have a plan but todayi woke up to a text from my best friend who had her daughter early thus morning...needless to say the rainy weather and watching f-ing teen mom reruns all day hasn't helped my mood!! I have my first acupuncture appt tomorrow afternoon so I am trying to be positive. I was reading something online about a couple who struggled to get pregnant and she said she was glad and felt lucky she was even TTC with her wonderful DH... I think those thoughts and the expression " nothing before it's time" are going to have to get me through this. I am so happy for you, torybell- you give me hope that this isn't all an impossible dream;)

I'm sorry you're having such a bad time of it - I believe in "nothing before it's time" - you'll do great :D. teen mom programmes are not easy - my sister had kids as a teenager and now we are bringing them up..... we've seen the real issues of it (i know it's not ALL teen moms btw). What does acupuncture do?? Sending you :hugs:; take care of you xxx


----------



## Chloe1

thanks gingerbread and happybunny :flower: I feel a lot better about things today but i have no idea why? I think when you feel like your nearly there everything feels so much longer :dohh:

vicki.mummy where in Scotland are you? Also how long have you been a foster mummy i think it's amazing O:)


----------



## vicki.mummy

Chloe1 said:


> vicki.mummy where in Scotland are you? Also how long have you been a foster mummy i think it's amazing O:)

hi chloe
i'm in Fife :D how about you?
I've been a foster mummy for a year; to the same boys. We have gone for residency and parental rights now so they will stay with us for good after that :D I love it!!!


----------



## Chloe1

vicki.mummy said:


> Chloe1 said:
> 
> 
> vicki.mummy where in Scotland are you? Also how long have you been a foster mummy i think it's amazing O:)
> 
> hi chloe
> i'm in Fife :D how about you?
> I've been a foster mummy for a year; to the same boys. We have gone for residency and parental rights now so they will stay with us for good after that :D I love it!!!Click to expand...

wow, that is great!!

Im just outside Glasgow :) i would love to foster but i dont think i could deal with it if they had to go away. Im glad your boys get to stay :happydance:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

greeneyes0279 said:


> torybell_06 Ladies- I went to the Dr. this morning to do bloodwork, well they called me back to tell me, I AM PREGNANT i got my:bfp: !!! I can't believe it. my 1st IUI, ladies I hope this encourages you, i swear I thought AF would come to day I had no idea!!
> 
> 
> Congratulations torybell_06! I know your on :cloud9:
> 
> I should be doing my 1st IUI after my m/c beginning of May. This gives me hope that it can happen on 1st time.

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: :happydance: :thumbup: :happydance:

I hope I get those same results! My IUI is scheduled this cycle. How was it were you nervous?!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

LalaB80 said:


> Hi all... I wanted to post since I haven't been on here in awhile. I am so down
> because I got my period a day early and after my day 2 scan was told I had to skip this cycle with clomid due to a large cyst that developed in their belief from taking clomid. I asked the NP if I should have laproscopic surgery to eliminate endometriosis or remove those cells if found, and had a consult yesterday with a different Dr in the practice due to personality issues( the other guy was a dick - sorry) and we ( DH, Dr and I) decided our plan would be to have this natural cycle, then if no bfp, another clomid and IUI cycle then if nothing, he will operate. It is nice to have a plan but todayi woke up to a text from my best friend who had her daughter early thus morning...needless to say the rainy weather and watching f-ing teen mom reruns all day hasn't helped my mood!! I have my first acupuncture appt tomorrow afternoon so I am trying to be positive. I was reading something online about a couple who struggled to get pregnant and she said she was glad and felt lucky she was even TTC with her wonderful DH... I think those thoughts and the expression " nothing before it's time" are going to have to get me through this. I am so happy for you, torybell- you give me hope that this isn't all an impossible dream;)

I know the feeling! Today one of my friends who wasn't even trying just told me today that she is 9 weeks pregnant! I was excited but at the same I'm thinking "Isn't this a ***" lol. But I am trying to be positive and she wants me to hurry so that we can be pregnant together.


----------



## Springy

hopefulywa8tn said:


> LalaB80 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all... I wanted to post since I haven't been on here in awhile. I am so down
> because I got my period a day early and after my day 2 scan was told I had to skip this cycle with clomid due to a large cyst that developed in their belief from taking clomid. I asked the NP if I should have laproscopic surgery to eliminate endometriosis or remove those cells if found, and had a consult yesterday with a different Dr in the practice due to personality issues( the other guy was a dick - sorry) and we ( DH, Dr and I) decided our plan would be to have this natural cycle, then if no bfp, another clomid and IUI cycle then if nothing, he will operate. It is nice to have a plan but todayi woke up to a text from my best friend who had her daughter early thus morning...needless to say the rainy weather and watching f-ing teen mom reruns all day hasn't helped my mood!! I have my first acupuncture appt tomorrow afternoon so I am trying to be positive. I was reading something online about a couple who struggled to get pregnant and she said she was glad and felt lucky she was even TTC with her wonderful DH... I think those thoughts and the expression " nothing before it's time" are going to have to get me through this. I am so happy for you, torybell- you give me hope that this isn't all an impossible dream;)
> 
> I know the feeling! Today one of my friends who wasn't even trying just told me today that she is 9 weeks pregnant! I was excited but at the same I'm thinking "Isn't this a ***" lol. But I am trying to be positive and she wants me to hurry so that we can be pregnant together.Click to expand...

I think we can all relate to the phone calls of friends announcing they are pregnant. You can't help but feel "why them and not me!" just know you are not alone in how you feel - we have all been there and had those same thoughts. It also doesn't get any easier when they actually have the baby ... my husbands best friend just had their first daughter last night and today I couldn't help but feel that life isn't fair and that it should be me having the baby not her, which I recognize now is a totally unfair and irrational thing to think but this morning when I got the call that's how I felt and it doesn't mean that I am not happy for them but its that natural jealousy of they have what I want .... that's my rant for today :)


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Hello Ladies,

How is everyone doing today? Is anyone doing IUI late this month or early May? 

Hi Springy- how are you doing hun?

I have an ultrasound next tuesday and today I dropped off another SA to check for sperm....FX for :spermy:


----------



## Springy

Hanging in there ... not one symptom of pregnancy so am expecting a BFN later this week. 

Taking May off and then our next step is Gonal-F injections to produce more follicles. Will start that for a few months in June or July.


----------



## kka

Hello ladies may I join??? I haven't done IUI but I think that my be our next step so I just wanna get information on it from you ladies who have already gone through it. For you ladies that have to pay for IUI yourself how much does it cost???? Also I am wondering if it feels like getting and HSG??? I had an HSG and it hurt so bad so I am wondering if it feels the same. Any other information you ladies can give me would be great. Thanks


----------



## Springy

My hsg wasn't painful just some cramping. Other women on here have reported pain I think it depends on the doctor doing the procedure!

IUI is a very simple procedure - no more invasive than your regular pap smear.

The cost depends on where you are but for me in Toronto our IUI is 400 and it is essentially the cost for the semen washing 200 x 2 as our clinic does a dual insemination.

Any other questions post away! The women in this forum are phenomenal, so supportive and knowledgeable. I have been so happy to post in here and make connections with women who are going through exactly what I am and just "get" how I'm feeling!


----------



## kka

Springy said:


> My hsg wasn't painful just some cramping. Other women on here have reported pain I think it depends on the doctor doing the procedure!
> 
> IUI is a very simple procedure - no more invasive than your regular pap smear.
> 
> The cost depends on where you are but for me in Toronto our IUI is 400 and it is essentially the cost for the semen washing 200 x 2 as our clinic does a dual insemination.
> 
> Any other questions post away! The women in this forum are phenomenal, so supportive and knowledgeable. I have been so happy to post in here and make connections with women who are going through exactly what I am and just "get" how I'm feeling!

Thanks so much!!!! What is dual insemination??


----------



## vicki.mummy

we're definitely not doing May; i'm hoping June but we reach the top of the list in July.... I just want to have an appointment now - it would be good to know for definite what is happening and hopefully get out BFP!!!


----------



## Springy

kka said:


> Springy said:
> 
> 
> My hsg wasn't painful just some cramping. Other women on here have reported pain I think it depends on the doctor doing the procedure!
> 
> IUI is a very simple procedure - no more invasive than your regular pap smear.
> 
> The cost depends on where you are but for me in Toronto our IUI is 400 and it is essentially the cost for the semen washing 200 x 2 as our clinic does a dual insemination.
> 
> Any other questions post away! The women in this forum are phenomenal, so supportive and knowledgeable. I have been so happy to post in here and make connections with women who are going through exactly what I am and just "get" how I'm feeling!
> 
> Thanks so much!!!! What is dual insemination??Click to expand...

Dual insemination means on back to back days. As an example, they gave me the hCG trigger shot to force ovulation on April 13th and I had an IUI on the 14th and then again on the 15th. Some clinics only do it 24 to 36 hours after your trigger shot. Depends on your clinics protocol so your cost may be less if you only get it once. Perhaps let us know where you are and someone on the forum who is in your general area can let you know what you should expect to pay.


----------



## Michelle78

kka said:


> Hello ladies may I join??? I haven't done IUI but I think that my be our next step so I just wanna get information on it from you ladies who have already gone through it. For you ladies that have to pay for IUI yourself how much does it cost???? Also I am wondering if it feels like getting and HSG??? I had an HSG and it hurt so bad so I am wondering if it feels the same. Any other information you ladies can give me would be great. Thanks

kka, my insurance covers 50% of the iui and we have paid out of pocket about $600 per cycle, which includes medication, monitoring visits, sperm wash and the iui itself. So, it would have been about $1200 with no insurance. I think the cost will also depend on what protocol your clinic follows. Since I have PCOS, I go for a monitoring appt on CD3 so that they can take blood and look at my ovaries to make sure there aren't any cysts. I then go back for monitoring on CD12, and at that visit they are looking to see how many follicles I have and how big they are. If the follicles are not big enough for them to trigger ovulation, I go back for more monitoring until there are follicles big enough to trigger ovulation. Once I trigger, I go back for the sperm wash/iui. Since I have so many office visits, it definitely jacks up the total $ spent. 

I hope that is helpful, and if you have any other questions, ask away! O:)


----------



## kka

I live in El paso tx. I have tricare they cover the meds and the U/S tracking but they(as far as i know) don't cover IUI. Im thinking of trying IUI in July.


----------



## Michelle78

kka said:


> I live in El paso tx. I have tricare they cover the meds and the U/S tracking but they(as far as i know) don't cover IUI. Im thinking of trying IUI in July.

The sperm wash/IUI cost me about $120, so the full amount would be about $240. It looks like my next IUI will be in July too. I have already had 2, and I got pregnant with the second one, but unfortunately I had a m/c. On the bright side though is the fact that the IUI did work! The procedure itself really isn't bad, and very quick.


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Springy said:


> Hanging in there ... not one symptom of pregnancy so am expecting a BFN later this week.
> 
> Taking May off and then our next step is Gonal-F injections to produce more follicles. Will start that for a few months in June or July.

Don't give up! There are many ladies who do not have any symptoms and then they get their BFP! I'm keeping my FX for you!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome kka!

My insurance doesn't cover any infertility treatments. We tried to do an iui last month but it didn't happen because we found no sperm! I had to do 3 u/s at $95 a piece and the HSG which was another $85. If I would have had the iui then it would have been an additional $330.

As far as HSG, it didn't hurt. I was very tired during the time it was in my system but that's all.

Good luck to you!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

kka said:


> Hello ladies may I join??? I haven't done IUI but I think that my be our next step so I just wanna get information on it from you ladies who have already gone through it. For you ladies that have to pay for IUI yourself how much does it cost???? Also I am wondering if it feels like getting and HSG??? I had an HSG and it hurt so bad so I am wondering if it feels the same. Any other information you ladies can give me would be great. Thanks


Hi there HSG doesn't hurt but no one told me about the leakage afterwards. Kinda hard to wear a huge maxi pad from the 80's with a thong! :dohh: 

I am in DFW, TX and the place I am going to is $950 for a clomid/iui. But I am trying to negotiate it:winkwink: so we shall see.


----------



## Harvest2009

Hi kka our IUI cost 400 including monitoring but not including meds but those were covered but insurance. Unfortunately I am 13 DPIUI and just got a bfn:( oh well FX for everyone else :) there is always next round.


----------



## kka

Im not sure what are next step is gonna be. We are going to our RE's on the 10th of may to talk about what we are gonna do from here. I am currently on round 5 of clomid and my doc thinks my folly stopped growing :( When we go to the appointment I am gonna ask about IUI.


----------



## vicki.mummy

our IUI is costing £200 for the first 3 months that we do it; then £450 every month after that - as they will start clomid (or similar) :D 
I just want to have a baby; I'm so excited!!! I have 10lbs to lose at the moment; but getting weighed today so I'm keeping my FX'd!!!


----------



## CRC

Hi all, not sure if this is the right post for me but on Friday last week I found out my FSH levels are high and the doctor told me I'm in the ''pre-menopausal'' place and don't have enough eggs/am not ovulating properly. I'm 37 next month and we've been trying for just over 18 months doing all the things, eating heathily, the right vitamins etc etc.

They want to start us on IUI with Puregon injections. I"ll start the injections (75 dose) next week after my period arrives, then will start the daily/every other day ultra sounds then the HCG injection and then the IUI. They will do this procedure up to 6 cycles and if it doesn't work after 6 months then they'll do IVF straight away.

I just wondered if anyone had any similar cases and if so any advice or suggestions or info? I'm hesitant to read too much online (although I have anyway!) and I'm also hesitant to try any more vitamins and herbs. Last year I took a high (50mg) dose of B6 daily along with Agnus Castus and Red Rasberry as I had self-detected a short luteal phase and read these helped. All they did was give me a few extra days on my cycle and stopped me getting a positive ovulation test/reduced my CM. I took them for 3 months then realized it was making things worse so came off them - that was in December and since then I've still never got a positive ovulation test (before starting them I got a positive every month) so there is a big part of me that is convinced I messed up my system by self-diagnosing and taking all of these. 

I now just take my daily pre-natal vitamin along with extra iron and zinc and eat very healthy/organic/lots of fruit and vegs, I have 1 cup of green tea a day but no other caffeine and probably only one or two glasses of wine a week. I do lots of excersise, am not over or under weight and am trying to keep stress and anxiety levels as low as possible. I'm also going to start accupuncture and I often get massages.

I guess I'm doing everything right already but if anyone does have any tips or stories that would be great.

Thanks again and sorry for just coming in this post half way through! :)


----------



## torybell_06

Hey Ladies!!!

hopefulywa8tn- I am in Dallas,Tx; as well. What dr are you going to, I am with Dr. Barnett in Frisco, right past IKEA, he is great. My IUI cost $500 including sperm washing. Ultrasounds cost $200 each, but they run it through your insurance 1st, sometimes they take care of it. My clomid was $25 and my ovidrel was $85. You should look into it before you get it done, his website is www.dallasivf.com, and he is known to be the best fertility dr, in Texas, and he helped me get my BFP on my 1st IUI, and now i am 6 weeks pregnant:happydance:. Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

Welcome CRC! I havent experience your situation but I did go to a dr. once and I mentioned to her how I was getting my periods every month and the first thing out of her mouth was maybe your are pre-menopausal I was only 32 at the time! That really broke my heart. So then I went to a fertility specialist who did blood work and everything and told me I have plenty of eggs and beautiful. Which confirms the previous dr. was nuts and doesnt know what she was talking about! Im sorry hun youre experiencing this. I wish you the best on your journey!

Torybell  OMG you are already 6 weeks! How exciting! Im so happy for you! You are a living proof that miracles do happen! :happydance:


----------



## timbithorton

Hi ladies.... Just joined your iui club. It's good to read about all you other gals in the same boat. 
I am currently on day14po and d15piui. So, I should be getting AF any day now if not preggers. I am going for my blood test on Monday if no AF.

Good luck to all you others testing soon!!!


----------



## HappyBunnyAB

timbithorton said:


> Hi ladies.... Just joined your iui club. It's good to read about all you other gals in the same boat.
> I am currently on day14po and d15piui. So, I should be getting AF any day now if not preggers. I am going for my blood test on Monday if no AF.
> 
> Good luck to all you others testing soon!!!

Welcome! Keeping my FX for you to be prego!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

torybell_06 said:


> Hey Ladies!!!
> 
> hopefulywa8tn- I am in Dallas,Tx; as well. What dr are you going to, I am with Dr. Barnett in Frisco, right past IKEA, he is great. My IUI cost $500 including sperm washing. Ultrasounds cost $200 each, but they run it through your insurance 1st, sometimes they take care of it. My clomid was $25 and my ovidrel was $85. You should look into it before you get it done, his website is www.dallasivf.com, and he is known to be the best fertility dr, in Texas, and he helped me get my BFP on my 1st IUI, and now i am 6 weeks pregnant:happydance:. Good Luck :hugs:

Hi there! 
Sorry for the late response work has been killing me!
I am going to CARE in Bedford, I think they have a Frisco location as well though. My Dr. referred me to Anna Nackley as she was my Dr's. mentor. I got my cycle last week and went in and paid the $950 HOPEFULLY this will be my first and only time having to pay otherwise I might look into your Dr. My insurance picked up most of the cost of the Ovidrel which ended up being $25, the Clomid would have been $3 but I didn't feel like waiting on the insurance auth, so I got the generic for $9! I started the Clomid Saturday and Walgreens is sending the Ovidrel (from Frisco!). I go back in for another sonogram this Saturday , then the IUI is next week!!!!!!!!!! I am not sure when I should do the Ovidrel but I am sure the nurse will tell me this weekend.


----------



## vicki.mummy

wow good luck; i hope it works out for you xxxx


----------



## aliwnec10

CRC said:


> Hi all, not sure if this is the right post for me but on Friday last week I found out my FSH levels are high and the doctor told me I'm in the ''pre-menopausal'' place and don't have enough eggs/am not ovulating properly. I'm 37 next month and we've been trying for just over 18 months doing all the things, eating heathily, the right vitamins etc etc.
> 
> They want to start us on IUI with Puregon injections. I"ll start the injections (75 dose) next week after my period arrives, then will start the daily/every other day ultra sounds then the HCG injection and then the IUI. They will do this procedure up to 6 cycles and if it doesn't work after 6 months then they'll do IVF straight away.
> 
> I just wondered if anyone had any similar cases and if so any advice or suggestions or info? I'm hesitant to read too much online (although I have anyway!) and I'm also hesitant to try any more vitamins and herbs. Last year I took a high (50mg) dose of B6 daily along with Agnus Castus and Red Rasberry as I had self-detected a short luteal phase and read these helped. All they did was give me a few extra days on my cycle and stopped me getting a positive ovulation test/reduced my CM. I took them for 3 months then realized it was making things worse so came off them - that was in December and since then I've still never got a positive ovulation test (before starting them I got a positive every month) so there is a big part of me that is convinced I messed up my system by self-diagnosing and taking all of these.
> 
> I now just take my daily pre-natal vitamin along with extra iron and zinc and eat very healthy/organic/lots of fruit and vegs, I have 1 cup of green tea a day but no other caffeine and probably only one or two glasses of wine a week. I do lots of excersise, am not over or under weight and am trying to keep stress and anxiety levels as low as possible. I'm also going to start accupuncture and I often get massages.
> 
> I guess I'm doing everything right already but if anyone does have any tips or stories that would be great.
> 
> Thanks again and sorry for just coming in this post half way through! :)

CRC... what was your fsh level? have you had any further testing done? 

I've been lurking on this post for a bit. I haven't done an IUI yet, but i do have high fsh levels and a AMH of 2.12. I'm on my first cycle of clomid and i imagine we'll do that until august when my insurance will pay for IUI's/IVF.


----------



## Amb434

Hello Lovelies! :flower:

Just thought I'd drop by to see how you girls are doing. I haven't been here in a couple of months, so I had a lot of catching up to do. It's so great to see so many new faces! This is a fantastic thread with lots of support.

Congrats to all the BFPs and good luck to the 2ww'ers!

AFM, I'm still on my TTC hiatus. It's been 2 months since my last failed IUI and I've really enjoyed the vacay from the meds, I actually feel normal again. I'm due for AF any day now, but I think I'll continue my break for at least one more month. I'm really tying to drop a few pounds to help out with my PCOS. Who knows, maybe that's all it'll take to conceive on my own.

Anywho, I just wanted to stop in and lend my support. I'll be hanging around and can't wait to join you ladies again real soon! :hugs:


----------



## LFttc12006

Hello Ladies,

I am Leslie, I found out Monday from our fertility specialist looks like IUI is our best chance. I also have PCOS, I was diagnosed with Epilepsy when I was 10 and the Depakote that I was on in high doses during puberty definitely has hurt my chances of getting pregant. At any rate playing the cards we were delt, my DH and I have been trying for 5 yrs to get preggo. Last year we consulted a fertility specialist after we moved, after seeing several RE who told me nothing was wrong. Finally - guess what SOMETHING IS WRONG! haha. I had surgery about 2 weeks ago to find that I had an ovary that was behind part of my intestine, even after having the hysto done to verify my tubes were open, during the surgery they discovered they were closed due to adhesions on both making it impossible for an egg to get where it was supposed to, endo and cyst and polyps where all removed. Now i'm clean as a whistle and running like a fine oiled machine! We hope. But thanks to PCOS my follies are "sleeping" so our next "hoop" is to start with the birth control and lupron then adding the ovidrel and follistrim. I'm really concerned about the cost. My health insurance doesn't cover anything fertility related and thanks to my DH boss who found out our struggles they are paying for me to be on their health plan for a year - His health plan covers fertility 50%. This is where I'm at. I know everywhere charges different but what kinds of prices have you run into for medication? I already know the cost of the procedures. Good luck to all you ladies

**baby dust** :flower:


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Had my bloodwork/ultrasound this morning - everything looks good, so I've started Clomid, 100mg daily. I go back next Thursday for my next set of bloodwork/ultrasound, and then we get our IUI date. Earliest would be next Friday. So...we're off! Here's to our first round!


----------



## Amb434

Welcome, Leslie! :flower: Fertility meds are definitely expensive and that's great you'll have insurance to cover some of it. I'm not sure of the cost for your particular meds, but mine (Menopur, Novarel & Endometrin) without insurance would have cost between $1,500-$2,000. Luckily, my hubby has amazing insurance through his work and it only cost us $300. But, your meds might be different, I'm sure some of the other ladies will have input, as well. I, also, have PCOS and the meds I've tried definitely work to wake the sleeping follies! I produced very nice sized follies each time. Unfortunately, it just didn't take. But, with your newly cleaned system, your odds look pretty good! Good luck!

NJ, good luck! Is this your first time with Clomid?


----------



## vicki.mummy

we're in the waiting stage again; were supposed to go June/July time but our clinic has decided that NOW is when they want to refurbish - so looks like it's going to be September...... feeling a bit crap about it still.


----------



## Michelle78

LFttc12006 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am Leslie, I found out Monday from our fertility specialist looks like IUI is our best chance. I also have PCOS, I was diagnosed with Epilepsy when I was 10 and the Depakote that I was on in high doses during puberty definitely has hurt my chances of getting pregant. At any rate playing the cards we were delt, my DH and I have been trying for 5 yrs to get preggo. Last year we consulted a fertility specialist after we moved, after seeing several RE who told me nothing was wrong. Finally - guess what SOMETHING IS WRONG! haha. I had surgery about 2 weeks ago to find that I had an ovary that was behind part of my intestine, even after having the hysto done to verify my tubes were open, during the surgery they discovered they were closed due to adhesions on both making it impossible for an egg to get where it was supposed to, endo and cyst and polyps where all removed. Now i'm clean as a whistle and running like a fine oiled machine! We hope. But thanks to PCOS my follies are "sleeping" so our next "hoop" is to start with the birth control and lupron then adding the ovidrel and follistrim. I'm really concerned about the cost. My health insurance doesn't cover anything fertility related and thanks to my DH boss who found out our struggles they are paying for me to be on their health plan for a year - His health plan covers fertility 50%. This is where I'm at. I know everywhere charges different but what kinds of prices have you run into for medication? I already know the cost of the procedures. Good luck to all you ladies
> 
> **baby dust** :flower:

Hi Leslie,

My insurance also covers 50%, but it does not cover my trigger shot (the Ovidrel) for whatever reason. I am guessing since you are in Maryland too, we might be treating with the same fertility clinic, since when I started this process they gave me the cost of everything but the meds :flower:

So, the Ovidrel plus the progesterone supplement runs me $95. My insurance covers the progesterone supplement, so I think its $10 for the progesterone and $85 for the Ovidrel.

Good luck with your 1st round of treatment!!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Amb434, this is my first round. A little cramping today, but not bad. It seems like a lot of ladies here started with 50mg daily - my RE put me straight on 100mg daily. Not sure why, but I figure he knows what he's doing, right? :shrug:


----------



## Amb434

NJAngelAPN said:


> Amb434, this is my first round. A little cramping today, but not bad. It seems like a lot of ladies here started with 50mg daily - my RE put me straight on 100mg daily. Not sure why, but I figure he knows what he's doing, right? :shrug:

I'm sure he does, I wouldn't worry. You're right, though, it's usually the norm to start out on the lowest dosage so as not to over-stimulate you. It's, basically, a trial and error to see how well you respond. The side effects aren't fun. I was pretty lucky to not have many. Unfortunately, I didn't respond to Clomid AT ALL. :dohh: Here's hoping it works for you!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

NJAngelAPN said:


> Had my bloodwork/ultrasound this morning - everything looks good, so I've started Clomid, 100mg daily. I go back next Thursday for my next set of bloodwork/ultrasound, and then we get our IUI date. Earliest would be next Friday. So...we're off! Here's to our first round!

Good Luck I just finished my clomid and just came from the Dr.'s office getting a sonogram I have 3 follicles over 10mm so I am good to go. I just picked up the OvuQuick kit as instructed by my nurse and I have another sonogram this Tuesday. I also will be getting a ovidrel shot which is patiently waiting in the fridge! So this week the IUI date I have been waiting for since February is here!

Well wishes and baby dust to us all!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Amb434 said:


> NJAngelAPN said:
> 
> 
> Amb434, this is my first round. A little cramping today, but not bad. It seems like a lot of ladies here started with 50mg daily - my RE put me straight on 100mg daily. Not sure why, but I figure he knows what he's doing, right? :shrug:
> 
> I'm sure he does, I wouldn't worry. You're right, though, it's usually the norm to start out on the lowest dosage so as not to over-stimulate you. It's, basically, a trial and error to see how well you respond. The side effects aren't fun. I was pretty lucky to not have many. Unfortunately, I didn't respond to Clomid AT ALL. :dohh: Here's hoping it works for you!Click to expand...


You are right I think everyone responds differently I was prescribed the 50mg but my cousin was on 100mg.


----------



## Amb434

Good luck, Hopeful! Keep us updated. :flower:


----------



## cdb

Hi ladies. May I join? I too am in the IUI game. Here are my stats:

Me 37; DH 34
TR (tubal reversal) - 08/20009
02/2010 - BFP - ended in MC
Gonal F + Ovidrel + IUI #1 = BFN
Gonal F + Ovidrel + IUI #2 = BFN
Gonal F = Ovidrel + IUI #3 = BFN
starting the fourth round of IUI as soon as AF shows which will be tomorrow or the next day. If this round doesn't work, we are on to IVF assuming all tests give us the green light. I never imagined this could be such a difficult and emotional journey. Some days it consumes me so much I can hardly function. UGH! Baby dust to ALL!!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Hi Ladies!!!
Just wanted to fill you all in. I surged unexpectedly last night (day 11)...I was so nervous and excited that I retested this am and sure enough I was surging. So I called the Dr's office and they said "well it's time to schedule the IUI!". This was a very unexpected surprise, so we were scheduled to go in today. DH went in before i did to give his "sample" and I followed a hour later. The entire procedure took all of a few seconds and was painless. My Dr said this was because of my VERY full bladder. HAHA she then looked at my ovaries through a sono and we saw that I had 2 huge follicles (18-19mm) on each ovary. She then told me that the Ovidrel I paid 24 bux for would be put to use as she would have my DH and I come back tomorrow to do another IUI just to be sure. They had also taken my blood to check my LH level. So off I am again tomorrow to get 'knocked up' fingers crossed!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

cdb said:


> Hi ladies. May I join? I too am in the IUI game. Here are my stats:
> 
> Me 37; DH 34
> TR (tubal reversal) - 08/20009
> 02/2010 - BFP - ended in MC
> Gonal F + Ovidrel + IUI #1 = BFN
> Gonal F + Ovidrel + IUI #2 = BFN
> Gonal F = Ovidrel + IUI #3 = BFN
> starting the fourth round of IUI as soon as AF shows which will be tomorrow or the next day. If this round doesn't work, we are on to IVF assuming all tests give us the green light. I never imagined this could be such a difficult and emotional journey. Some days it consumes me so much I can hardly function. UGH! Baby dust to ALL!!

Welcome welcome :flower:


----------



## NJAngelAPN

All right, ladies, got my call this afternoon after CD12 ultrasound and bloods to go ahead for the HCG shot. Tomorrow am is IUI number one, with number two on Saturday! Here we go, round one!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

NJAngelAPN said:


> All right, ladies, got my call this afternoon after CD12 ultrasound and bloods to go ahead for the HCG shot. Tomorrow am is IUI number one, with number two on Saturday! Here we go, round one!

Good Luck!!!!!!!! I had mine this week too! Monday and Tuesday with followups the next two days! Now is the waiting period...which i am so nervous about :loopy:


----------



## Dolphin22

Hi ladies, I hate to impose but I'm curious about the 2 IUI's. Are you having 2 procedures done? I've never heard of that, but it makes sense. :) We've been TTC for over 4 years and we've got our 9th IUI attempt scheduled for Tuesday and I haven't heard of 2 IUI's being done for 1 cycle before.
Good luck to you!!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

This is the first cycle I've ever done IUI - I hadn't heard of two being done for one cycle before, either. I go for part two tomorrow AM. Keeping my fingers crossed to see if it sticks!


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Second round this morning. DH stayed with me because he said he "wanted to be there." Like he should be present, LOL. 121mil post-wash, 95% motility. Which makes me think about that whole "don't BD every day, it lowers the sperm count" thing. If only my uterus weren't so hostile, DH and his super :spermy:. 
I go back on Friday for a cyst check (?). Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Dolphin22 said:


> Hi ladies, I hate to impose but I'm curious about the 2 IUI's. Are you having 2 procedures done? I've never heard of that, but it makes sense. :) We've been TTC for over 4 years and we've got our 9th IUI attempt scheduled for Tuesday and I haven't heard of 2 IUI's being done for 1 cycle before.
> Good luck to you!!

Hi there!
Sorry for the late response! My fertility doctor believes in "keeping as much sperm in you as possible". In most cases she will perform the IUI 2 days in a row to make sure you are covered when you surge. I think its a great thing as I am sure it increases your chances. I think its a matter of a doctors process.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

NJAngelAPN said:


> Second round this morning. DH stayed with me because he said he "wanted to be there." Like he should be present, LOL. 121mil post-wash, 95% motility. Which makes me think about that whole "don't BD every day, it lowers the sperm count" thing. If only my uterus weren't so hostile, DH and his super :spermy:.
> I go back on Friday for a cyst check (?). Anyone know anything about this?

I went back the day after my second IUI as well, and it was also my first. They said they were actually checking to make sure my follies collapsed. I went for the first IUI Monday they took blood and saw my level was lower and then told me to come in again the day day. I then took that Ovidrel shot in the gutt lol and went in the next day. Wednesday I went in for a sonogram and still had 3 follies left so they wanted me to come back yet again on Thursday to make sure they were gone. Not sure though about Cysts ...although I suffer from them growing on occasion


----------



## Springy

It depends on your clinic's protocol. The clinic I am with does IUI on back to back days. So if I were to trigger on a Monday I would have IUI Tuesday and Wednesday. On the Wednesday before the IUI they will also do an ultrasound to confirm follicle release. Other clinics that women on here are going to only do the one IUI the day after the trigger. From everything I have read the statistics aren't a lot different so if your clinic is only doing the one you should be fine!


----------



## PR&TR13

Hello ladies, 
It's been a while since I been on here. This was the best thread and where I had the most support and help to go through all of our fertility problems we did. I'm so happy to still see this thread going! So I was just going through some of my earlier post and it is an eye opening experience to just see how it all has unfolded and definitley makes me stop and thank the good Lord because I know His hand was all over it too. So instead of just reading and running I did want to stop and say to all to keep the faith, I know that is easier said than done but it can happen believe it will. Hang in there!!!!


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hello ladies, can I join your thread? I'm going for my first IUI tomorrow and I'm so excited! I know I shouldnt get my hopes up but I think the chances have to be better than timed intercourse alone. I've been ttc with PCOS for over a year. My husband has abnormal morphology but other than that they said his sperm looks good. We've done two cycles of clomid/ovidrel and had BFN both times This was supposed to be my third try but they said I could do IUI instead if I wanted to, so I am! I have a couple of questions...
1. Went to my appointment for u/s and b/w today. My follicle was 19. Told me to come in Sunday for IUI and to have intercourse tonight. That sounded good.
Then they called me and said according to my b/w they want me to take the HCG trigger today (immediatetly) and have intercourse and then come in the morning with a sample and have the IUI tomorrow. I was worried b/c we had it last night, and if we did it today AND tomorrow that would be three days in a row and I don't know if that would've been a good sample. I told the doctor that we babydanced yesterday and she said, Oh okay then skip tonight and just bring in a fresh sample tomorrow. Does this make sense? B/C it was a different doctor who told me this, the other doctor didn't ask when the last time we babydanced was. 
2. My DH is worried about providing the sample, they say he can't use any lubricants, he says thats not gonna happen. I asked last time when we had the analysis if we could provide the sample by having sex and pulling out and they said no. Today I asked the nurse if we could do that and she said yes, just not to use any saliva. Does anyone know if this information is correct?
3. Has anyone else ever had to take the HCG trigger shot and then go in for the IUI immediately the next day?
4. Does it hurt?
5. The chances are better than doing it alone right?
6. If I have one follicle at 19 and one at 13, does that mean there is a chance for twins? Or is it unlikely that the 13 will be mature enough?
Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## rosababy

Hi ladies! I went to the RE for the first time a few weeks ago, and he mentioned an IUI several times as being an option for the next cycle or two. I've been on clomid for 3 cycles and nothing so far. I just have a few questions about IUIs in general. How do you know when to go in for the IUI? Do you use opks, or is it all based on ultra-sounds and shots? 

I'm going in for cd3 blood work and probably an hsg, and hopefully next cycle, my first IUI!

Thanks for the answers in advance. I started cycle #13 today. :sad2:


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Went to the RE for my cyst check today, and everything was good. Got my HCG booster, and had a progesterone level drawn. He said that if AF were to show it would likely be next Thursday, and if nothing by next Saturday, I'm to come in for a beta.

No symptoms at all. Can't help but feel it didn't take. :( Think I'm just pessimistic from the hormones.




FrankieGirl16 said:


> 1. Went to my appointment for u/s and b/w today. My follicle was 19. Told me to come in Sunday for IUI and to have intercourse tonight. That sounded good.
> Then they called me and said according to my b/w they want me to take the HCG trigger today (immediatetly) and have intercourse and then come in the morning with a sample and have the IUI tomorrow. I was worried b/c we had it last night, and if we did it today AND tomorrow that would be three days in a row and I don't know if that would've been a good sample. I told the doctor that we babydanced yesterday and she said, Oh okay then skip tonight and just bring in a fresh sample tomorrow. Does this make sense? B/C it was a different doctor who told me this, the other doctor didn't ask when the last time we babydanced was.
> 2. My DH is worried about providing the sample, they say he can't use any lubricants, he says thats not gonna happen. I asked last time when we had the analysis if we could provide the sample by having sex and pulling out and they said no. Today I asked the nurse if we could do that and she said yes, just not to use any saliva. Does anyone know if this information is correct?
> 3. Has anyone else ever had to take the HCG trigger shot and then go in for the IUI immediately the next day?
> 4. Does it hurt?
> 5. The chances are better than doing it alone right?
> 6. If I have one follicle at 19 and one at 13, does that mean there is a chance for twins? Or is it unlikely that the 13 will be mature enough?
> Thanks in advance!!!!

1. The MD will spin down the sperm and separate the bad ones as well as the semen, so you get the best specimen. Don't worry about the counts - we had two IUIs back to back, and DH's count was about the same both days.
2. I don't believe that you can collect a sample that way, but I guess it depends on your clinic.
3. I had the HCG trigger at 945pm on Thursday, IUI at 10am on Friday.
4. Not a bit. I didn't even feel a thing. Your cervix is open because you ovulated, so it's not like an HSG, or something.
5. The chances depend on what your infertility factors are. In my case, I have hostile mucous and a luteal phase defect, so it was very unlikely any sperm were getting into the uterus; this helps that immensely
6. Not sure about the follicles...I just did my first cycle myself.


----------



## greeneyes0279

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hello ladies, can I join your thread? I'm going for my first IUI tomorrow and I'm so excited! I know I shouldnt get my hopes up but I think the chances have to be better than timed intercourse alone. I've been ttc with PCOS for over a year. My husband has abnormal morphology but other than that they said his sperm looks good. We've done two cycles of clomid/ovidrel and had BFN both times This was supposed to be my third try but they said I could do IUI instead if I wanted to, so I am! I have a couple of questions...
> 1. Went to my appointment for u/s and b/w today. My follicle was 19. Told me to come in Sunday for IUI and to have intercourse tonight. That sounded good.
> Then they called me and said according to my b/w they want me to take the HCG trigger today (immediatetly) and have intercourse and then come in the morning with a sample and have the IUI tomorrow. I was worried b/c we had it last night, and if we did it today AND tomorrow that would be three days in a row and I don't know if that would've been a good sample. I told the doctor that we babydanced yesterday and she said, Oh okay then skip tonight and just bring in a fresh sample tomorrow. Does this make sense? B/C it was a different doctor who told me this, the other doctor didn't ask when the last time we babydanced was.
> 2. My DH is worried about providing the sample, they say he can't use any lubricants, he says thats not gonna happen. I asked last time when we had the analysis if we could provide the sample by having sex and pulling out and they said no. Today I asked the nurse if we could do that and she said yes, just not to use any saliva. Does anyone know if this information is correct?
> 3. Has anyone else ever had to take the HCG trigger shot and then go in for the IUI immediately the next day?
> 4. Does it hurt?
> 5. The chances are better than doing it alone right?
> 6. If I have one follicle at 19 and one at 13, does that mean there is a chance for twins? Or is it unlikely that the 13 will be mature enough?
> Thanks in advance!!!!

1. It would be ok to skip tonight. My dh usually abstains for 2 days. 
2. My clinic gives you the option of masturbation or you can have sex. Mine gives you certain kind of condom. 
3. Your hormones (estrogen and lh) must have been ready. Mine are really slow to rise so I trigger and go for iui 39 hours later. Some women's hormones peak fast. 
4. IUI does not hurt at all. At least it doesn't for me.
5. Yes, chances are better than doing it alone. The sperm are put close to your tubes, so more of them make it to the egg versus the natural way. 
6. I doubt your 13 will make it to maturation, but anything's possible. You have 1 good one. I cycle I conceived I had a size 18 follicle and I think a 12 or 13. I only conceived 1 baby. 

I just did my 5th iui last thursday. I did conceive on my 4th one, the only iui where I only had 1 follicle. I miscarried at 11 weeks. 

Good luck to you! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FrankieGirl16

Hello ladies,
today i had my first iui. It was quick and easy with some mild cramping.

I am a little bummed about our numbers. I don't know what my follicle size or lining was today, but yesterday my lining was only 4.5 and I had 1 follicle at 19, and two more at 13 and 9.

Post wash my hubby's count was 5 million. Is that low? The doc said over five was good, but I'm not so sure from what i've read. Does anyone think that there is still hope for me or do my chances sound really low? Honesty is much appreciated!

thanks in advance!


----------



## Wanna_b_a_mom

Hi ladies, going for my 2nd iui on Tuesday & Wednesday. I hope it works. 

Good luck to you all :)


----------



## FrankieGirl16

greeneyes I'm so sorry about your mc :-(
Good luck on this cycle


----------



## greeneyes0279

FrankieGirl16 said:


> Hello ladies,
> today i had my first iui. It was quick and easy with some mild cramping.
> 
> I am a little bummed about our numbers. I don't know what my follicle size or lining was today, but yesterday my lining was only 4.5 and I had 1 follicle at 19, and two more at 13 and 9.
> 
> Post wash my hubby's count was 5 million. Is that low? The doc said over five was good, but I'm not so sure from what i've read. Does anyone think that there is still hope for me or do my chances sound really low? Honesty is much appreciated!
> 
> thanks in advance!

Does your doctor have you on progesterone for your lining? Don't count yourself out cause of the count. Like my f/s always tells me, all you need is 1.


----------



## marbles4776

Hello everyone!!!! My name is Jill I am 35, Started clomid for the first time last night, days 3-7 and first scan on sunday the 5th, fingers are crossed, ttc for a year with a tubal 6 months ago. Looking foward to my first IUI? any buddies out there?


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi marbles4776! I had an IUI on May 19th. I test on Tuesday. Good luck on your 1st IUI! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Daim

Hi Everyone!! Today I go in for my 2nd IUI after Clomid and a 23 mm follicle. Hope I get my BFP soon!! Any buddies out there?


----------



## FrankieGirl16

I would like to be IUI buddies! I just had my first IUI on Saturday May 29th. 

Greeneyes: I had to take progesterone last cycle b/c my number was low but they don't check my progesterone levels until 1 week after i take the ovidrel, so I don't go in until thursday to get it checked. 2 cycles ago my progesterone level was great (31) and last time it was only 10 so I took suppositories. Does the progesterone help with the lining? I've heard of other people that take something called estradiol but my doctors never mentioned that to me.


----------



## greeneyes0279

FrankieGirl16 said:


> I would like to be IUI buddies! I just had my first IUI on Saturday May 29th.
> 
> Greeneyes: I had to take progesterone last cycle b/c my number was low but they don't check my progesterone levels until 1 week after i take the ovidrel, so I don't go in until thursday to get it checked. 2 cycles ago my progesterone level was great (31) and last time it was only 10 so I took suppositories. Does the progesterone help with the lining? I've heard of other people that take something called estradiol but my doctors never mentioned that to me.


Yes, progesterone does help with your lining and implantation.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Daim said:


> Hi Everyone!! Today I go in for my 2nd IUI after Clomid and a 23 mm follicle. Hope I get my BFP soon!! Any buddies out there?


Good Luck! Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:to you!


----------



## sbhsmnr

Hi ladies!

Ok I had my 1st IUI cycle this month. I took Femara days 5-9 and had my U/S on cycle day 12. It showed 3 follies 14mm,16mm, and 18mm. I took my trigger shot 8pm on cycle day 13. Had IUI on cycle day 15 at 8am. My hubby had 18 million sperm, with 52% motility. The nurse said that all the follies should release eggs. The procedure was fairly painless and cramped a little for about 24 hours. I started on cycle day 19 having these weird crampy, fluttery feelings in pelvic area. It wasn't intense like AF but lasted about 24 hours. Yesterday I had pressure in bladder area maybe little lower. I know that implantation happens aroound 7-10 dpo and I am right in there. I guess what I am wondering is Have any of you gone through this and been succesful. Is the pressure weird feeling something I should be worried about? We have ttc for over 10 years off and on and are hoping it took this go round. Also usually my BBs hurt like they have been used like punching bags for exactly 14 days b4 my AF an NOTHING. I also am VERY VERY moody with pms....nothing...think it is weird to have absense of pms symptoms....is that a promising sign? THanks for any answers. I am going CRAZY!!! I have til june 5th b4 I test! UGH!:


----------



## greeneyes0279

sbhsmnr said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Ok I had my 1st IUI cycle this month. I took Femara days 5-9 and had my U/S on cycle day 12. It showed 3 follies 14mm,16mm, and 18mm. I took my trigger shot 8pm on cycle day 13. Had IUI on cycle day 15 at 8am. My hubby had 18 million sperm, with 52% motility. The nurse said that all the follies should release eggs. The procedure was fairly painless and cramped a little for about 24 hours. I started on cycle day 19 having these weird crampy, fluttery feelings in pelvic area. It wasn't intense like AF but lasted about 24 hours. Yesterday I had pressure in bladder area maybe little lower. I know that implantation happens aroound 7-10 dpo and I am right in there. I guess what I am wondering is Have any of you gone through this and been succesful. Is the pressure weird feeling something I should be worried about? We have ttc for over 10 years off and on and are hoping it took this go round. Also usually my BBs hurt like they have been used like punching bags for exactly 14 days b4 my AF an NOTHING. I also am VERY VERY moody with pms....nothing...think it is weird to have absense of pms symptoms....is that a promising sign? THanks for any answers. I am going CRAZY!!! I have til june 5th b4 I test! UGH!:

Hi! I conceived back in dec. on my 4th iui and 7dpiui I had this fluttery feeling in my uterus. It wasn't painful at all. It kinda tickled. It turned out to be implantation cause I got a very positive test 5 days later at 12dpiui. Good Luck to you! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sbhsmnr

thanks greeneyes! Yeah that is exactly what I was trying to say, it wasn't painful. it was a tickle. I have had (sorry tmi) loose runny stool today and some pressure in area I get AF cramping. I just think it is so weird my bbs do not hurt at all and I am not having any pms symptoms. I took a pg test that detects 25 hcgs last night with a 4 hour urine hold and it was a faint line with some pink to it but trying not to get hopes up b/c took the hcg trigger shot. It was 9 days earlier when I took it but I am not for sure it would be completely out of system yet.


----------



## greeneyes0279

sbhsmnr said:


> thanks greeneyes! Yeah that is exactly what I was trying to say, it wasn't painful. it was a tickle. I have had (sorry tmi) loose runny stool today and some pressure in area I get AF cramping. I just think it is so weird my bbs do not hurt at all and I am not having any pms symptoms. I took a pg test that detects 25 hcgs last night with a 4 hour urine hold and it was a faint line with some pink to it but trying not to get hopes up b/c took the hcg trigger shot. It was 9 days earlier when I took it but I am not for sure it would be completely out of system yet.


The trigger is out of most people's system by 9 to 10 days. For me, it takes 12 days. If your line gets darker, then it's a true bfp. I hope it's your bfp. 
:dust::dust:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

greeneyes0279 said:


> Hi marbles4776! I had an IUI on May 19th. I test on Tuesday. Good luck on your 1st IUI! :dust::dust::dust:

I had my blood test today too!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck to us both!


----------



## greeneyes0279

hopefulywa8tn said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Hi marbles4776! I had an IUI on May 19th. I test on Tuesday. Good luck on your 1st IUI! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I had my blood test today too!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck to us both!Click to expand...

Mine was a bfn. I knew it would be. I had too many things go wrong with this cycle. I hope yours is a bfp!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

greeneyes0279 said:


> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Hi marbles4776! I had an IUI on May 19th. I test on Tuesday. Good luck on your 1st IUI! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I had my blood test today too!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck to us both!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was a bfn. I knew it would be. I had too many things go wrong with this cycle. I hope yours is a bfp!Click to expand...

What do you mean? What went wrong? This was my first round so I am not sure how to feel


----------



## FutureMommie

good luck hopefulyw8tn! I hope you get a bfp!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

FutureMommie said:


> good luck hopefulyw8tn! I hope you get a bfp!

Hey! I JUST posted in your journal!


----------



## FutureMommie

hopefulywa8tn said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> good luck hopefulyw8tn! I hope you get a bfp!
> 
> Hey! I JUST posted in your journal!Click to expand...

I wish you had a journal so that I could properly support you! LOL do you post here most of the time?


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

FutureMommie said:


> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> good luck hopefulyw8tn! I hope you get a bfp!
> 
> Hey! I JUST posted in your journal!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish you had a journal so that I could properly support you! LOL do you post here most of the time?Click to expand...

I post on both. I try not to get on at work and always say I'll post when I get home but then I forget after letting out the dog and a million other different things! Next thing I know it's 8pm and I am sleepy! I was thinking of starting one but I am not sure I have too much to say :). You ladies are so knowledgeable I enjoy reading all about how much you all know your bodies so well.


----------



## FutureMommie

hopefulywa8tn said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> good luck hopefulyw8tn! I hope you get a bfp!
> 
> Hey! I JUST posted in your journal!Click to expand...
> 
> I wish you had a journal so that I could properly support you! LOL do you post here most of the time?Click to expand...
> 
> I post on both. I try not to get on at work and always say I'll post when I get home but then I forget after letting out the dog and a million other different things! Next thing I know it's 8pm and I am sleepy! I was thinking of starting one but I am not sure I have too much to say :). You ladies are so knowledgeable I enjoy reading all about how much you all know your bodies so well.Click to expand...

Well I will have to stalk and find you wherever you are! LOL :happydance:


----------



## greeneyes0279

hopefulywa8tn said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Hi marbles4776! I had an IUI on May 19th. I test on Tuesday. Good luck on your 1st IUI! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I had my blood test today too!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck to us both!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine was a bfn. I knew it would be. I had too many things go wrong with this cycle. I hope yours is a bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean? What went wrong? This was my first round so I am not sure how to feelClick to expand...

TMI!!!!!! This was my 1st cycle ttc after my mc. 1st I didn't respond to the femara so I had to do a round of follistim injections. Then I had blood in my uterus and they had to suck that out. My lining wasn't great so I had to take estrogen and progesterone for that. I'm not even sure If I ov'd the day of the iui. I knew it was going to be a bfn. On to the next cycle for me. Hoping this one is better than the last.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

greeneyes0279 - That was TMI haha just kidding I am rooting for you though 

FutureMommie - I am one of those start projects and never want to finish type LOL so I am not sure if I would keep it up.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Results came back, BFN...so on to IUI #2. I was a little upset but now I need to focus that energy on something positive.


----------



## greeneyes0279

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Results came back, BFN...so on to IUI #2. I was a little upset but now I need to focus that energy on something positive.


So Sorry! :hugs:


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Sorry for the BFN's, girls.

AFM, due for :witch: any day now. MD told me today most likely if I was to get AF. So, if nothing by Saturday, go in for a beta. My mind is completely convinced it didn't take...we shall see.


----------



## greeneyes0279

NJAngelAPN said:


> Sorry for the BFN's, girls.
> 
> AFM, due for :witch: any day now. MD told me today most likely if I was to get AF. So, if nothing by Saturday, go in for a beta. My mind is completely convinced it didn't take...we shall see.

Good Luck! FX'd for ya!


----------



## Springy

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Results came back, BFN...so on to IUI #2. I was a little upset but now I need to focus that energy on something positive.

Sorry to hear of the BFN. Chin up and stay positive for the next cycle! I know its easier said than done but staying positive is SO important. If only I could listen to my own advice!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Springy said:


> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> Results came back, BFN...so on to IUI #2. I was a little upset but now I need to focus that energy on something positive.
> 
> Sorry to hear of the BFN. Chin up and stay positive for the next cycle! I know its easier said than done but staying positive is SO important. If only I could listen to my own advice!Click to expand...

Well I am trying to be positive! My cycle started today so I go in tomorrow to start the process all over agin. Hopefully this time will be BFP!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Where is everyone?!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

IUI threads have been pretty quiet lately! 

I have been in the 2ww, so nothing to report ...UGH!

Wish I had some symptoms ... but I don't. :(


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Hello Ladies~

I've been perusing the forums and decided I would love to be part of the IUI club! I'm meeting with my RE on July 13th, and after all the testing, I'm hoping we will have our first try in July. 
Based on my previous experience, I'm 100% sure we will go straight to an all injectibles protocol.
Good Luck to all of you! It can be a bumpy road, but it can also be the road to success!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi Fallen Ambers! I agree it is a bumpy road. I've had 6 IUI's and only 1 was successful. Lost the baby at 11wks. I will be starting my 3rd IUI cycle after my loss next month. Good Luck to you. 
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## om_shanti

Hi, can I still join the club? I am going in for my first iui on Saturday. Please wish me luck, and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## greeneyes0279

om_shanti said:


> Hi, can I still join the club? I am going in for my first iui on Saturday. Please wish me luck, and good luck to everyone else!

Hi! Welcome! Good Luck!


----------



## Fallen Ambers

greeneyes0279 said:


> Hi Fallen Ambers! I agree it is a bumpy road. I've had 6 IUI's and only 1 was successful. Lost the baby at 11wks. I will be starting my 3rd IUI cycle after my loss next month. Good Luck to you.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hi Greeneyes0279~ I'm so sorry about your loss! I know it is one of the most difficult things to go through and accept. I give you a big hug and wish you a BFP very soon!

What is your current protocol? Are you all injectibles or using Clomid?

I'm hoping to have our 1st IUI in July :thumbup:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Fallen Ambers said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Fallen Ambers! I agree it is a bumpy road. I've had 6 IUI's and only 1 was successful. Lost the baby at 11wks. I will be starting my 3rd IUI cycle after my loss next month. Good Luck to you.
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hi Greeneyes0279~ I'm so sorry about your loss! I know it is one of the most difficult things to go through and accept. I give you a big hug and wish you a BFP very soon!
> 
> What is your current protocol? Are you all injectibles or using Clomid?
> 
> I'm hoping to have our 1st IUI in July :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm on 5mg Femara along with Follistim.


----------



## greeneyes0279

I take the 5mg Femara on CD3(all at once-10 2.5mg pills) and do the follistim injections on CD5-CD9.


----------



## NJAngelAPN

Hi girls, sorry I didn't update, it's been crazy.

Had my beta on June 4th, was :bfn:. AF didn't show until June 11th, a week later, and only lasted two days. On CD3, I went for bloodwork. The office manager called me that afternoon and told me I couldn't start Clomid and had to come in again in two days to repeat the blood. Apparently my estradiol level was too high. So, went in on CD5 - the estradiol levels were even HIGHER. So I have to sit out this month. :cry: Was really angry about it, but doing much better now. Currently CD13, so just waiting until next month. Hopefully then things will level out and I can do round 2 for July.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## greeneyes0279

NJAngelAPN said:


> Hi girls, sorry I didn't update, it's been crazy.
> 
> Had my beta on June 4th, was :bfn:. AF didn't show until June 11th, a week later, and only lasted two days. On CD3, I went for bloodwork. The office manager called me that afternoon and told me I couldn't start Clomid and had to come in again in two days to repeat the blood. Apparently my estradiol level was too high. So, went in on CD5 - the estradiol levels were even HIGHER. So I have to sit out this month. :cry: Was really angry about it, but doing much better now. Currently CD13, so just waiting until next month. Hopefully then things will level out and I can do round 2 for July.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

FX'd that things level out and July is a go for you. I just had my 2nd failed IUI after my loss, so on to the 3rd for me.


----------



## CRC25

So I had my first IUI 2 weeks ago tom.... and my af is due tom.. and af is def. on her way and I tested today and it was a bfn... I am currently taking 50mg of clomid too... was thinking of asking to up the dose to 100mg or request femera... what do you guys think? anyone have more luck w/ femera over clomid???


----------



## greeneyes0279

CRC25 said:


> So I had my first IUI 2 weeks ago tom.... and my af is due tom.. and af is def. on her way and I tested today and it was a bfn... I am currently taking 50mg of clomid too... was thinking of asking to up the dose to 100mg or request femera... what do you guys think? anyone have more luck w/ femera over clomid???

Sorry for the bfn. I got pregnant on my 4th IUI with femara. On my 1st IUI cycle after my loss I took femara and didn't even respond to it at all. So now I take it along with follistim injections and I had 3 follies this past cycle. How many follies did you have with the clomid?


----------



## Anxiously

Hi everyone, I tested on IC (Wondfo 25 miu) yesterday and today with FMU and saw the same faint positive lines both times. Now the problem is I'm not sure if this is still the remnants of the HCG trigger that I took 12 days ago. 

Wondering for those of you who have taken HCG triggers before, how many days did it take for the HCG to clear out of your system?


----------



## greeneyes0279

I have gotten faint lines 12 days past trigger. Everyone is different though. It could very well be the start of your bfp. Keep testing. Good Luck! :dust:


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

Anxiously said:


> Hi everyone, I tested on IC (Wondfo 25 miu) yesterday and today with FMU and saw the same faint positive lines both times. Now the problem is I'm not sure if this is still the remnants of the HCG trigger that I took 12 days ago.
> 
> Wondering for those of you who have taken HCG triggers before, how many days did it take for the HCG to clear out of your system?

I used wondfo and it took mine 10 full days past trigger to leave my system this time around. But yet, my last IUI it only took 7 days to leave. It all varies on how your body metabolizes the HCG. 

Hopefully it is the start of your BFP.


----------



## Cindy0925

I had my first cycle of IUI on 6/19 and 6/20 (my doc does it 2x)...i go for my PG test 7/3...i am on progesterone inserts...so, now i am so bloaded beyond belief and i can barely suck in my gut and i keep getting cramps...and my boobs are killing me - but they haven't changed at all...i am so scared that i am going to get a BFN on sunday...my husband tells me to be positive...but i'm just scared...i assume it's too early for PG symptoms?? i shouldn't feel anything now as it's too early, right? i had no implantation bleeding either...the way i'm seeing it, is no symptoms, no PG...:cry:


----------



## Cindy0925

Good Luck! i'm take my first PG test on sunday after my first IUI cycle..soooooooooooooooo nervous and scared it didn't work...:sad1:



om_shanti said:


> Hi, can I still join the club? I am going in for my first iui on Saturday. Please wish me luck, and good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Cindy0925

i'm not familiar with all the abreviations on here...help...


----------



## Cindy0925

Finally, women like me..women who know and understand what I am going through...it's so hard to be trapped in your own head - thinking abt everything all day, every day...analyzing every cramp, twinge...is that a sign? is that a sympton? is it too early for symptoms? am I? arent' i?? is it going to work? i hope it works..it's not going to work...please let it work...i pray for a BFP every moment of every day - in the car, in the shower, going to the bathroom (i also check for implantation bleeding everytime i pee), walking the dogs, cooking dinner, watching TV...at my desk at work...in bed before i go to sleep...my husband puts his hand on my belly, i put my hand on his and he says a prayer...if one more person tells me to just relax and everything will work out, i'm going to scream!! of course, they already have kids - all naturally..for those who need outside help (IUI for me), it's so much easier said than done.....do they really think i enjoy obsessing abt this??? constantly worrying and hoping and thinking - my mind never rests? it's no picnic being in my head...i do the positive thinking - picture the BFP in my head, picture myself pregnant, picture myself giving birth, and holding my new baby...i just want 1 happy, healthy baby - is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Cindy0925

sorry!! good luck on IUI #2..



hopefulywa8tn said:


> Results came back, BFN...so on to IUI #2. I was a little upset but now I need to focus that energy on something positive.


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Hi ladies,
I hate to crash thread without having read it all but I'll try to later on. Thing is I have a question; I had my first iui 5 days ago. I have had boosters night of iui, 2 dpiui and 4 dpiui. The booster was 1500 pregnyl and last one was last night. I did it just before bed and did hpt first thing this morning. Mostly because I want to see two lines even if it's not real - but also because I want to test until it goes negative and then each day so hopefully know when bfp is real. Thing is it was bfn!!! I've searched on net and every women who has had 1500 pregnyl had it's show bfps for about 5 days!! Whats going on!? Am I a freak?


----------



## greeneyes0279

Cindy0925 said:


> I had my first cycle of IUI on 6/19 and 6/20 (my doc does it 2x)...i go for my PG test 7/3...i am on progesterone inserts...so, now i am so bloaded beyond belief and i can barely suck in my gut and i keep getting cramps...and my boobs are killing me - but they haven't changed at all...i am so scared that i am going to get a BFN on sunday...my husband tells me to be positive...but i'm just scared...i assume it's too early for PG symptoms?? i shouldn't feel anything now as it's too early, right? i had no implantation bleeding either...the way i'm seeing it, is no symptoms, no PG...:cry:

I didn't have any symptoms till about 6 weeks with both my pregnancies. My last one, I had had my 4th IUI and really thought it was going to be another BFN. I tested at 12dpiui and got a BFP. I did not feel pregnant at all till the m/s started.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Trying 2 cope said:


> Hi ladies,
> I hate to crash thread without having read it all but I'll try to later on. Thing is I have a question; I had my first iui 5 days ago. I have had boosters night of iui, 2 dpiui and 4 dpiui. The booster was 1500 pregnyl and last one was last night. I did it just before bed and did hpt first thing this morning. Mostly because I want to see two lines even if it's not real - but also because I want to test until it goes negative and then each day so hopefully know when bfp is real. Thing is it was bfn!!! I've searched on net and every women who has had 1500 pregnyl had it's show bfps for about 5 days!! Whats going on!? Am I a freak?

Your not a freak. I've never had boosters, but that does sound odd. I would think also that it would show on a preg. test for so many days. Try testing again later to see if it shows.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Cindy0925 said:


> Finally, women like me..women who know and understand what I am going through...it's so hard to be trapped in your own head - thinking abt everything all day, every day...analyzing every cramp, twinge...is that a sign? is that a sympton? is it too early for symptoms? am I? arent' i?? is it going to work? i hope it works..it's not going to work...please let it work...i pray for a BFP every moment of every day - in the car, in the shower, going to the bathroom (i also check for implantation bleeding everytime i pee), walking the dogs, cooking dinner, watching TV...at my desk at work...in bed before i go to sleep...my husband puts his hand on my belly, i put my hand on his and he says a prayer...if one more person tells me to just relax and everything will work out, i'm going to scream!! of course, they already have kids - all naturally..for those who need outside help (IUI for me), it's so much easier said than done.....do they really think i enjoy obsessing abt this??? constantly worrying and hoping and thinking - my mind never rests? it's no picnic being in my head...i do the positive thinking - picture the BFP in my head, picture myself pregnant, picture myself giving birth, and holding my new baby...i just want 1 happy, healthy baby - is that too much to ask for?


I know that it feels like it will never happen, but it will. It took me a long time to have my 1st and it's taking even longer for my 2nd. :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Thanks green eyes for your reply. I will test again in the morning. If any other ladies have any thoughts I'd really appreciate them.xx


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Cindy0925 said:


> Finally, women like me..women who know and understand what I am going through...it's so hard to be trapped in your own head - thinking abt everything all day, every day...analyzing every cramp, twinge...is that a sign? is that a sympton? is it too early for symptoms? am I? arent' i?? is it going to work? i hope it works..it's not going to work...please let it work...i pray for a BFP every moment of every day - in the car, in the shower, going to the bathroom (i also check for implantation bleeding everytime i pee), walking the dogs, cooking dinner, watching TV...at my desk at work...in bed before i go to sleep...my husband puts his hand on my belly, i put my hand on his and he says a prayer...if one more person tells me to just relax and everything will work out, i'm going to scream!! of course, they already have kids - all naturally..for those who need outside help (IUI for me), it's so much easier said than done.....do they really think i enjoy obsessing abt this??? constantly worrying and hoping and thinking - my mind never rests? it's no picnic being in my head...i do the positive thinking - picture the BFP in my head, picture myself pregnant, picture myself giving birth, and holding my new baby...i just want 1 happy, healthy baby - is that too much to ask for?

I think we all have some of those same feelings thats why we are all here for each other. I find myself thinking the same exact things sometimes, but then I read about the suces:flower:s stories and hold out hope! BTW I go in tomorrow for my preg test after IUI#2 with Clomid and Ovidrel. So I know EXACTLY how you feel. As I was reading your rant I said wow thats me! So no worries!


----------



## Cindy0925

i wish you the best of luck!! the waiting is torture!!
my first IUI was on 6/19 & 6/20 - my doc does it 2x...i was on bravelle 150 iu and then ovidrel...are you doing the progesterone inserts? i'm doing those now - what a pain...they make me cramp like crazy...make my boobs so sore...i feel like i'm getting a P all the time...:growlmad: and i could cry at the drop of a hat..:wacko: i just pray for a :bfp: on sunday...otherwise, it's back to the drawing board...






hopefulywa8tn said:


> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> Finally, women like me..women who know and understand what I am going through...it's so hard to be trapped in your own head - thinking abt everything all day, every day...analyzing every cramp, twinge...is that a sign? is that a sympton? is it too early for symptoms? am I? arent' i?? is it going to work? i hope it works..it's not going to work...please let it work...i pray for a BFP every moment of every day - in the car, in the shower, going to the bathroom (i also check for implantation bleeding everytime i pee), walking the dogs, cooking dinner, watching TV...at my desk at work...in bed before i go to sleep...my husband puts his hand on my belly, i put my hand on his and he says a prayer...if one more person tells me to just relax and everything will work out, i'm going to scream!! of course, they already have kids - all naturally..for those who need outside help (IUI for me), it's so much easier said than done.....do they really think i enjoy obsessing abt this??? constantly worrying and hoping and thinking - my mind never rests? it's no picnic being in my head...i do the positive thinking - picture the BFP in my head, picture myself pregnant, picture myself giving birth, and holding my new baby...i just want 1 happy, healthy baby - is that too much to ask for?
> 
> I think we all have some of those same feelings thats why we are all here for each other. I find myself thinking the same exact things sometimes, but then I read about the suces:flower:s stories and hold out hope! BTW I go in tomorrow for my preg test after IUI#2 with Clomid and Ovidrel. So I know EXACTLY how you feel. As I was reading your rant I said wow thats me! So no worries!Click to expand...


----------



## Cindy0925

i worry cause i'm not getting any younger (i'm 37 yrs) and my husband is 9 yrs older than me...i don't have the money for IVF and my insurance doesn't cover it...so i don't think my husband and i would do that if IUI doesn't work...it's bad enough we have to pay out of pocket for the meds...positive thoughts that it does work - :dust:




greeneyes0279 said:


> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> Finally, women like me..women who know and understand what I am going through...it's so hard to be trapped in your own head - thinking abt everything all day, every day...analyzing every cramp, twinge...is that a sign? is that a sympton? is it too early for symptoms? am I? arent' i?? is it going to work? i hope it works..it's not going to work...please let it work...i pray for a BFP every moment of every day - in the car, in the shower, going to the bathroom (i also check for implantation bleeding everytime i pee), walking the dogs, cooking dinner, watching TV...at my desk at work...in bed before i go to sleep...my husband puts his hand on my belly, i put my hand on his and he says a prayer...if one more person tells me to just relax and everything will work out, i'm going to scream!! of course, they already have kids - all naturally..for those who need outside help (IUI for me), it's so much easier said than done.....do they really think i enjoy obsessing abt this??? constantly worrying and hoping and thinking - my mind never rests? it's no picnic being in my head...i do the positive thinking - picture the BFP in my head, picture myself pregnant, picture myself giving birth, and holding my new baby...i just want 1 happy, healthy baby - is that too much to ask for?
> 
> 
> I know that it feels like it will never happen, but it will. It took me a long time to have my 1st and it's taking even longer for my 2nd. :hugs: and :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## om_shanti

Cindy0925 said:


> I had my first cycle of IUI on 6/19 and 6/20 (my doc does it 2x)...i go for my PG test 7/3...i am on progesterone inserts...so, now i am so bloaded beyond belief and i can barely suck in my gut and i keep getting cramps...and my boobs are killing me - but they haven't changed at all...i am so scared that i am going to get a BFN on sunday...my husband tells me to be positive...but i'm just scared...i assume it's too early for PG symptoms?? i shouldn't feel anything now as it's too early, right? i had no implantation bleeding either...the way i'm seeing it, is no symptoms, no PG...:cry:

I was really bloated for the first few days also, so I switched to a diet of mainly raw veggies for meals (salads) and fresh fruit for snacks, with plenty of water, and it has helped immensley! I'm feeling pretty normal today (I'm 5dpiui).


----------



## greeneyes0279

Cindy0925 said:


> i worry cause i'm not getting any younger (i'm 37 yrs) and my husband is 9 yrs older than me...i don't have the money for IVF and my insurance doesn't cover it...so i don't think my husband and i would do that if IUI doesn't work...it's bad enough we have to pay out of pocket for the meds...positive thoughts that it does work - :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> Finally, women like me..women who know and understand what I am going through...it's so hard to be trapped in your own head - thinking abt everything all day, every day...analyzing every cramp, twinge...is that a sign? is that a sympton? is it too early for symptoms? am I? arent' i?? is it going to work? i hope it works..it's not going to work...please let it work...i pray for a BFP every moment of every day - in the car, in the shower, going to the bathroom (i also check for implantation bleeding everytime i pee), walking the dogs, cooking dinner, watching TV...at my desk at work...in bed before i go to sleep...my husband puts his hand on my belly, i put my hand on his and he says a prayer...if one more person tells me to just relax and everything will work out, i'm going to scream!! of course, they already have kids - all naturally..for those who need outside help (IUI for me), it's so much easier said than done.....do they really think i enjoy obsessing abt this??? constantly worrying and hoping and thinking - my mind never rests? it's no picnic being in my head...i do the positive thinking - picture the BFP in my head, picture myself pregnant, picture myself giving birth, and holding my new baby...i just want 1 happy, healthy baby - is that too much to ask for?
> 
> 
> I know that it feels like it will never happen, but it will. It took me a long time to have my 1st and it's taking even longer for my 2nd. :hugs: and :dust:Click to expand...Click to expand...


I hope you get your BFP! We can't afford IVF either. I'm in my 7th(total) IUI cycle and my dr. says he will have to cut us off from it soon. I'm praying it works this cycle. Sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## greeneyes0279

hopefulywa8tn said:


> I go in tomorrow for my preg test after IUI#2 with Clomid and Ovidrel.


Good Luck! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Cindy0925

How many cycles did it take for you to get PG with your first? 




greeneyes0279 said:


> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> i worry cause i'm not getting any younger (i'm 37 yrs) and my husband is 9 yrs older than me...i don't have the money for IVF and my insurance doesn't cover it...so i don't think my husband and i would do that if IUI doesn't work...it's bad enough we have to pay out of pocket for the meds...positive thoughts that it does work - :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> Finally, women like me..women who know and understand what I am going through...it's so hard to be trapped in your own head - thinking abt everything all day, every day...analyzing every cramp, twinge...is that a sign? is that a sympton? is it too early for symptoms? am I? arent' i?? is it going to work? i hope it works..it's not going to work...please let it work...i pray for a BFP every moment of every day - in the car, in the shower, going to the bathroom (i also check for implantation bleeding everytime i pee), walking the dogs, cooking dinner, watching TV...at my desk at work...in bed before i go to sleep...my husband puts his hand on my belly, i put my hand on his and he says a prayer...if one more person tells me to just relax and everything will work out, i'm going to scream!! of course, they already have kids - all naturally..for those who need outside help (IUI for me), it's so much easier said than done.....do they really think i enjoy obsessing abt this??? constantly worrying and hoping and thinking - my mind never rests? it's no picnic being in my head...i do the positive thinking - picture the BFP in my head, picture myself pregnant, picture myself giving birth, and holding my new baby...i just want 1 happy, healthy baby - is that too much to ask for?
> 
> 
> I know that it feels like it will never happen, but it will. It took me a long time to have my 1st and it's taking even longer for my 2nd. :hugs: and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you get your BFP! We can't afford IVF either. I'm in my 7th(total) IUI cycle and my dr. says he will have to cut us off from it soon. I'm praying it works this cycle. Sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


----------



## Cindy0925

Anybody out there get a (+) on their first try with IUI? just curious...:confused:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Well ladies I got a BFN on IUI #2. We meet with the Dr. tomorrow to discuss next steps and what we can do different. Just wanted to keep ya'll updated.


----------



## greeneyes0279

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Well ladies I got a BFN on IUI #2. We meet with the Dr. tomorrow to discuss next steps and what we can do different. Just wanted to keep ya'll updated.

Sorry. :hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Cindy0925 said:


> How many cycles did it take for you to get PG with your first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> i worry cause i'm not getting any younger (i'm 37 yrs) and my husband is 9 yrs older than me...i don't have the money for IVF and my insurance doesn't cover it...so i don't think my husband and i would do that if IUI doesn't work...it's bad enough we have to pay out of pocket for the meds...positive thoughts that it does work - :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> Finally, women like me..women who know and understand what I am going through...it's so hard to be trapped in your own head - thinking abt everything all day, every day...analyzing every cramp, twinge...is that a sign? is that a sympton? is it too early for symptoms? am I? arent' i?? is it going to work? i hope it works..it's not going to work...please let it work...i pray for a BFP every moment of every day - in the car, in the shower, going to the bathroom (i also check for implantation bleeding everytime i pee), walking the dogs, cooking dinner, watching TV...at my desk at work...in bed before i go to sleep...my husband puts his hand on my belly, i put my hand on his and he says a prayer...if one more person tells me to just relax and everything will work out, i'm going to scream!! of course, they already have kids - all naturally..for those who need outside help (IUI for me), it's so much easier said than done.....do they really think i enjoy obsessing abt this??? constantly worrying and hoping and thinking - my mind never rests? it's no picnic being in my head...i do the positive thinking - picture the BFP in my head, picture myself pregnant, picture myself giving birth, and holding my new baby...i just want 1 happy, healthy baby - is that too much to ask for?
> 
> 
> I know that it feels like it will never happen, but it will. It took me a long time to have my 1st and it's taking even longer for my 2nd. :hugs: and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you get your BFP! We can't afford IVF either. I'm in my 7th(total) IUI cycle and my dr. says he will have to cut us off from it soon. I'm praying it works this cycle. Sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...Click to expand...

We conceived her naturally after 9 months. That doesn't seem like a long time to some people, but it was for us. When we started trying for our 2nd, I honestly thought I would be pregnant within 6 months. I was so wrong. It took 2 years and 4 IUI's. We lost the baby and here we are on our 3rd IUI cycle after our loss. I think it's harder for us this time since I'm now in my 30's with pcos and my husband is in his 40's with very low motility.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Cindy0925 said:


> Anybody out there get a (+) on their first try with IUI? just curious...:confused:

I have come across ladies on here that did conceive on their 1st IUI. It is possible.


----------



## Cindy0925

so, so sorry...chin up...i hope it all works out..:hugs:

2 more days til i :test:...



greeneyes0279 said:


> hopefulywa8tn said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I got a BFN on IUI #2. We meet with the Dr. tomorrow to discuss next steps and what we can do different. Just wanted to keep ya'll updated.
> 
> Sorry. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Cindy0925

my husband also has low motility...the dr says all you need is one...sounds so easy, right? :spermy:




greeneyes0279 said:


> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> How many cycles did it take for you to get PG with your first?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> i worry cause i'm not getting any younger (i'm 37 yrs) and my husband is 9 yrs older than me...i don't have the money for IVF and my insurance doesn't cover it...so i don't think my husband and i would do that if IUI doesn't work...it's bad enough we have to pay out of pocket for the meds...positive thoughts that it does work - :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> Finally, women like me..women who know and understand what I am going through...it's so hard to be trapped in your own head - thinking abt everything all day, every day...analyzing every cramp, twinge...is that a sign? is that a sympton? is it too early for symptoms? am I? arent' i?? is it going to work? i hope it works..it's not going to work...please let it work...i pray for a BFP every moment of every day - in the car, in the shower, going to the bathroom (i also check for implantation bleeding everytime i pee), walking the dogs, cooking dinner, watching TV...at my desk at work...in bed before i go to sleep...my husband puts his hand on my belly, i put my hand on his and he says a prayer...if one more person tells me to just relax and everything will work out, i'm going to scream!! of course, they already have kids - all naturally..for those who need outside help (IUI for me), it's so much easier said than done.....do they really think i enjoy obsessing abt this??? constantly worrying and hoping and thinking - my mind never rests? it's no picnic being in my head...i do the positive thinking - picture the BFP in my head, picture myself pregnant, picture myself giving birth, and holding my new baby...i just want 1 happy, healthy baby - is that too much to ask for?
> 
> 
> I know that it feels like it will never happen, but it will. It took me a long time to have my 1st and it's taking even longer for my 2nd. :hugs: and :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you get your BFP! We can't afford IVF either. I'm in my 7th(total) IUI cycle and my dr. says he will have to cut us off from it soon. I'm praying it works this cycle. Sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We conceived her naturally after 9 months. That doesn't seem like a long time to some people, but it was for us. When we started trying for our 2nd, I honestly thought I would be pregnant within 6 months. I was so wrong. It took 2 years and 4 IUI's. We lost the baby and here we are on our 3rd IUI cycle after our loss. I think it's harder for us this time since I'm now in my 30's with pcos and my husband is in his 40's with very low motility.Click to expand...


----------



## Cindy0925

When i was younger, getting pregnant always seemed like something that was so easy to do...have sex, get pregnant...easy enough..but now that I'm older and trying, i realize, it's not so easy...It's true what "they" say - timing is everything...i have to wonder, how is it that so many women are able to get pregnant then? are they better at timing it than me? are they just luckier? everything that i've been told has been abt how difficult it actually is to conceive a child...yet, every where i turn - someone is pregnant...esp celebrities - i can't turn on the TV w/ hearing abt so-so expecting their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, or twins... and it seems that all i see are people with babies, TV commercials with babies, shows with babies, abt babies...i REFUSE to watch the shows Teen Mom and 16 & Pregnant...those shows just make me want to scream...teenage girls who have no right to have babies - having babies...don't even get me started...Hey - let's glorify teen pregnancy...here i am, a mature, married woman and i can't get PG...how is that fair???


----------



## Cindy0925

If i was inseminated on 6/19 & 6/20...and i've had no symptoms thus far...is it ok to assume i'm not PG? or is it still a possibility? is it too early for symptoms?


----------



## greeneyes0279

Cindy0925 said:


> If i was inseminated on 6/19 & 6/20...and i've had no symptoms thus far...is it ok to assume i'm not PG? or is it still a possibility? is it too early for symptoms?


Yes, it is a possibility. Most people don't experience preg. symptoms until 6 to 7 weeks along.


----------



## Cindy0925

OK..i guess i'll hold out a little hope then...i keep getting little cramps and twinges...probably just from the progesterone inserts...and my boobs hurt so bad - they hurt just looking at them...OMG...

i've already lined up meds for my next cycle just in case...my husband tells me that's not being very positive...but i think of it as being pro-active and realistic...



greeneyes0279 said:


> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> If i was inseminated on 6/19 & 6/20...and i've had no symptoms thus far...is it ok to assume i'm not PG? or is it still a possibility? is it too early for symptoms?
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a possibility. Most people don't experience preg. symptoms until 6 to 7 weeks along.Click to expand...


----------



## kmk12

Cindy0925 said:


> When i was younger, getting pregnant always seemed like something that was so easy to do...have sex, get pregnant...easy enough..but now that I'm older and trying, i realize, it's not so easy...It's true what "they" say - timing is everything...i have to wonder, how is it that so many women are able to get pregnant then? are they better at timing it than me? are they just luckier? everything that i've been told has been abt how difficult it actually is to conceive a child...yet, every where i turn - someone is pregnant...esp celebrities - i can't turn on the TV w/ hearing abt so-so expecting their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, or twins... and it seems that all i see are people with babies, TV commercials with babies, shows with babies, abt babies...i REFUSE to watch the shows Teen Mom and 16 & Pregnant...those shows just make me want to scream...teenage girls who have no right to have babies - having babies...don't even get me started...Hey - let's glorify teen pregnancy...here i am, a mature, married woman and i can't get PG...how is that fair???

Cindy 0925, I am new to BabyandBump, and I am beginning IUI next month. I am 35 and really depressed over all the time it has taken ttc to no avail. I absolutely agree with you!!! I try to tell myself everyday that I need to be patient, but it is so hard!!! I can't understand why it is so easy for some people and yet so hard for me!! I am married to a great guy, we both have stable jobs, a beautiful home, and yet we can't seem to make this work.:cry:


----------



## Chris77

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm on the verge of our 6th failed IUI. :cry: This one was with Follistim injections. I'm just so angry.....angry and upset and I just wish I could hide from the world. :cry: :cry:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Chris77 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm on the verge of our 6th failed IUI. :cry: This one was with Follistim injections. I'm just so angry.....angry and upset and I just wish I could hide from the world. :cry: :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kmk12

Chris77 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm on the verge of our 6th failed IUI. :cry: This one was with Follistim injections. I'm just so angry.....angry and upset and I just wish I could hide from the world. :cry: :cry
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## PoppyPainting

kmk12 said:


> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> When i was younger, getting pregnant always seemed like something that was so easy to do...have sex, get pregnant...easy enough..but now that I'm older and trying, i realize, it's not so easy...It's true what "they" say - timing is everything...i have to wonder, how is it that so many women are able to get pregnant then? are they better at timing it than me? are they just luckier? everything that i've been told has been abt how difficult it actually is to conceive a child...yet, every where i turn - someone is pregnant...esp celebrities - i can't turn on the TV w/ hearing abt so-so expecting their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, or twins... and it seems that all i see are people with babies, TV commercials with babies, shows with babies, abt babies...i REFUSE to watch the shows Teen Mom and 16 & Pregnant...those shows just make me want to scream...teenage girls who have no right to have babies - having babies...don't even get me started...Hey - let's glorify teen pregnancy...here i am, a mature, married woman and i can't get PG...how is that fair???
> 
> Cindy 0925, I am new to BabyandBump, and I am beginning IUI next month. I am 35 and really depressed over all the time it has taken ttc to no avail. I absolutely agree with you!!! I try to tell myself everyday that I need to be patient, but it is so hard!!! I can't understand why it is so easy for some people and yet so hard for me!! I am married to a great guy, we both have stable jobs, a beautiful home, and yet we can't seem to make this work.:cry:Click to expand...

I totally hear you, not being able to do the most natural thing in the world when everyone else seems to get preg so easily is just so frustrating.:cry:
This 2ww is taking forever.:growlmad:


----------



## PoppyPainting

Cindy0925 said:


> OK..i guess i'll hold out a little hope then...i keep getting little cramps and twinges...probably just from the progesterone inserts...and my boobs hurt so bad - they hurt just looking at them...OMG...
> 
> i've already lined up meds for my next cycle just in case...my husband tells me that's not being very positive...but i think of it as being pro-active and realistic...
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> If i was inseminated on 6/19 & 6/20...and i've had no symptoms thus far...is it ok to assume i'm not PG? or is it still a possibility? is it too early for symptoms?
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a possibility. Most people don't experience preg. symptoms until 6 to 7 weeks along.Click to expand...Click to expand...

i've got those same symptoms and i think its just the progesterone coz i've had them from 1 dpo. i'm trying to prepare myself mentally for the worst. a bfn would be so rubbish after feeling so ill for 2 weeks (i've had a really bad stomach from the progesterone) but the bigger boobs rock!!:happydance:


----------



## kmk12

Hi Ladies,
I'm new to the site and I am starting IUI the end of next month. I am starting without meds because the dr. says I'm ovulating. My DH has low motility, so that could be why we aren't having any success. My question is....have any of you tried IUI without the meds? :huh::shrug:


----------



## Cindy0925

Well, just got the results of my PG test from this morning...:nope::bfn::cry:
i started to cry on the phone with the nurse...she didn't know what to say other than she was very sorry...i should get my AF in the next few days...call on day 1 so i can start all over again...
i am so sad...so frustrated...this sucks...


----------



## Trying 2 cope

Sorry cindy, think I'm gonna be in the same boat. Hard to think about doing all those injections again. I've only done one round of iui and it's taken it's toll already. I guess we just keep going.


----------



## Cindy0925

i've only done 1 round too...well, now waiting to start round 2...
very frustrating process...and pricey...which adds to the stress..




Trying 2 cope said:


> Sorry cindy, think I'm gonna be in the same boat. Hard to think about doing all those injections again. I've only done one round of iui and it's taken it's toll already. I guess we just keep going.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Cindy0925 said:


> Well, just got the results of my PG test from this morning...:nope::bfn::cry:
> i started to cry on the phone with the nurse...she didn't know what to say other than she was very sorry...i should get my AF in the next few days...call on day 1 so i can start all over again...
> i am so sad...so frustrated...this sucks...

Sorry! :hugs: I know it's frustrating. :hugs:


----------



## Cindy0925

i'm drowning my sorrows in oreo's and milk and Law & Order: SVU marathon...:sad2::munch:




greeneyes0279 said:


> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> Well, just got the results of my PG test from this morning...:nope::bfn::cry:
> i started to cry on the phone with the nurse...she didn't know what to say other than she was very sorry...i should get my AF in the next few days...call on day 1 so i can start all over again...
> i am so sad...so frustrated...this sucks...
> 
> Sorry! :hugs: I know it's frustrating. :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## PoppyPainting

kmk12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm new to the site and I am starting IUI the end of next month. I am starting without meds because the dr. says I'm ovulating. My DH has low motility, so that could be why we aren't having any success. My question is....have any of you tried IUI without the meds? :huh::shrug:

Hi kmk, didn't want to leave your question sitting there without an answer, however my hospital goes straight to iui with meds, so can't help you sorry. all the very best tho with your iui, and if you get lucky, wow- coz you'll have missed some yuk side effects!!:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Thanks for all the well wishes ladies. We went in an spoke with the Dr., she went through all the results of all the tests during both IUI cycles. I responded very well in both cycles however she thinks the problem is in DH sperm count. When we originally went in he had about 21 million back in Dec, however during all of the IUI's his count was around 10 million. So she is referring him to a urologist that specializes in male infertility, she also ran some hormone tests on him. So basically she said the only way she would do another IUI is if his sperm count rises, otherwise we should just go right to the IVF. When I heard this I wanted to breakout in tears being as though none of this is covered under my insurance. She saw my concern and looked to see if there were any tests going on. There was but she said I wasn't a good candidate being as though I really dont need the strong meds that that study required. So she gave the stats of the IVF and she said its around 60% for us since I produce so many follicles. So the cost of the IVF is $12k approx with the meds. I just went out to the car and cried and cried. Meanwhile my DH showed up to get the hormone testing done and he saw my concern as he was on his way there during the consult so he was on speakerphone. So anyway we get home and after I calm down I ask DH to pull up his insurance info. I had a ickling this might happen so I googled his employer and IVF and low and behold it said his company covers infertility. I wanted to be sure so I asked him to pull up his info although we are on my insurance he was able to see that his company covers 100% of any infertility costs up to 20k after a $90 copay! All I could do was say thank you Jesus. Just the fact of knowing that made me feel a tiny bit better. Although I am hoping it doesnt have to go that far. But the only rough thing is that we would have to wait until Jan when our insurance switches over. But thats a small price to pay I guess. So he is calling the specialist tomorrow and hopefully he can set something up this week or next. I still have 2 refills of the Clomid :) so I am gonna still try this month and next until we figure out what his issues are. Sometimes I wish we would have started trying earlier I have alot of friends pregnant now ranging from 25-35 so I know its gonna happen but planning all these showers sometimes stings a little, especially when they all know we are trying. They don't know to what extent (IUI) etc but they know we have been trying. Anyway I'll get of my soapbox Happy Fourth ladies and I will check in later!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Chris77 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm on the verge of our 6th failed IUI. :cry: This one was with Follistim injections. I'm just so angry.....angry and upset and I just wish I could hide from the world. :cry: :cry:

I felt the same way Thursday and Friday when I got my BFN after my 2nd IUI. You can read the news on my post as I dont wanna ramble again but I cried all the way home and I mean cried like a baby on the interstate in traffic. I went home showered climbed in bed and then had a talk with DH. I know the feeling and he really didn't get it until i showed him I am not alone feeling like this we are all going through it. I just hope things work for all of us sooner than later.:hugs:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Cindy0925 said:


> i'm drowning my sorrows in oreo's and milk and Law & Order: SVU marathon...:sad2::munch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> Well, just got the results of my PG test from this morning...:nope::bfn::cry:
> i started to cry on the phone with the nurse...she didn't know what to say other than she was very sorry...i should get my AF in the next few days...call on day 1 so i can start all over again...
> i am so sad...so frustrated...this sucks...
> 
> Sorry! :hugs: I know it's frustrating. :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...

Thats what I wanted to do too until my DH made me get up and go have a magarita:thumbup:


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

Cindy0925 said:


> Well, just got the results of my PG test from this morning...:nope::bfn::cry:
> i started to cry on the phone with the nurse...she didn't know what to say other than she was very sorry...i should get my AF in the next few days...call on day 1 so i can start all over again...
> i am so sad...so frustrated...this sucks...

Yes it does I just wanted to curl up and die when the dr said she wont do another iui unless my dh sperm issue was fixed, she said IVF would be the only logical next step. She said she wont allow us to keep spending $ on an IUI when IVF would give us a 60% chance. She aid if they can get his swimmers up to a higher count she will do another one. But i still have 2 months of clomid left :haha: so she cant stop use from trying for the next couple of months!


----------



## rosababy

Hopeful, I'm so sorry to hear about your dh's :spermy: issue. Mine has a morphology and motility issue too, so I know what you're going through. My doc seems to think that we should still have luck with an IUI (haven't done one yet, waiting for my lap on Thursday to make sure everything is fine with my tubes). Good news that your insurance covers IVF! :happydance: Yay for good insurance! Do you think you'll schedule that soon? 60% is pretty good...I like those odds! Good luck!


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

rosababy said:


> Hopeful, I'm so sorry to hear about your dh's :spermy: issue. Mine has a morphology and motility issue too, so I know what you're going through. My doc seems to think that we should still have luck with an IUI (haven't done one yet, waiting for my lap on Thursday to make sure everything is fine with my tubes). Good news that your insurance covers IVF! :happydance: Yay for good insurance! Do you think you'll schedule that soon? 60% is pretty good...I like those odds! Good luck!

Yeah I wish you luck. We may have one more shot at the IUI IF the doctors can diagnose his issue , if not we we have to wait until January for his insurance to kick in as we are on mine now. So that will suck but I would rather wait than to pay the $8500 for the IVF and $4k for the meds. It just seems like its taking SO long!


----------



## 30 and trying

Does anyone know what all you have to have tried before they will do IUI? I have PCOS and we have been trying for over a year and I will soon be 31. My husband is fine. So I was just wondering how long we have to wait?


----------



## greeneyes0279

30 and trying said:


> Does anyone know what all you have to have tried before they will do IUI? I have PCOS and we have been trying for over a year and I will soon be 31. My husband is fine. So I was just wondering how long we have to wait?

Hi! 1 year. Most dr.'s like you to at least try for 1 year before doing fertility treatment. I know how you feel. I have pcos also.


----------



## PoppyPainting

hopefulywa8tn said:


> Cindy0925 said:
> 
> 
> Well, just got the results of my PG test from this morning...:nope::bfn::cry:
> i started to cry on the phone with the nurse...she didn't know what to say other than she was very sorry...i should get my AF in the next few days...call on day 1 so i can start all over again...
> i am so sad...so frustrated...this sucks...
> 
> Yes it does I just wanted to curl up and die when the dr said she wont do another iui unless my dh sperm issue was fixed, she said IVF would be the only logical next step. She said she wont allow us to keep spending $ on an IUI when IVF would give us a 60% chance. She aid if they can get his swimmers up to a higher count she will do another one. But i still have 2 months of clomid left :haha: so she cant stop use from trying for the next couple of months!Click to expand...

Hi hopefuly and rosa, have you tried getting your dh some vitamins, mine had poor morphology on his first SA and has been taking Zinc & Selenium ever since. When I went in for my IUI the fs said his sample was now 'excellent' - so it's got to be worth trying. Good luck to both of you. :hugs:


----------



## rosababy

Poppy, my dh is on maca, pycnogenol, and some special fertility blend my RE gave him. His regular morphology (not WHO) went up 1%, but only from 7%-8% so it's still really low (that's the one that is supposed to be 30% or higher, not the 4%). His motility stayed the same, and his count actually went lower. :saywhat: He said he was feeling really sick and not very aroused, so that's probably why. It's still 50 million, so doc said it was fine.

He's staying on the supplements though. :shrug: Why not.


----------



## hopefulywa8tn

@PoppyPainting maybe we need to try that!


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi lady's

I've started my 3rd round of IUI this week & I'm very optimistic as my last one in April was abandoned due to the fact I had 4 folicles & not 3!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you 
Maria x


----------



## flatbelly

hi im new.had iui sunday 3rd of july am in my first 2ww ever ,i am married 8 years .Ttc 6 years.never took much notice before this iui.had 2 previous cancelled iuis due to lack of growth,although i am on 200 puregon injections.even though we are trying for ages i never let the tww upset me,just carried on as normal,but now since the iui i am panicing am afraid to have a glass of wine in case i jeopardise everything.Am so so anxious.will be testing on the 19th july,long wait due to hcg trigger/


----------



## greeneyes0279

TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi lady's
> 
> I've started my 3rd round of IUI this week & I'm very optimistic as my last one in April was abandoned due to the fact I had 4 folicles & not 3!
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you
> Maria x

Welcome! Good Luck! Hope you only have 3 this time. I had 3 with my last one. I'm hoping for at least 3 again this time. 
:dust:


----------



## greeneyes0279

flatbelly said:


> hi im new.had iui sunday 3rd of july am in my first 2ww ever ,i am married 8 years .Ttc 6 years.never took much notice before this iui.had 2 previous cancelled iuis due to lack of growth,although i am on 200 puregon injections.even though we are trying for ages i never let the tww upset me,just carried on as normal,but now since the iui i am panicing am afraid to have a glass of wine in case i jeopardise everything.Am so so anxious.will be testing on the 19th july,long wait due to hcg trigger/

Welcome! Hope you get your :bfp:! :dust:


----------



## greeneyes0279

I go in on Thursday for my u/s. Praying it goes well and I have some nice follies.


----------



## Cindy0925

Well, AF arrived yesterday...so it's official...not PG...
boy, those nurses though know there stuff...she told me on sunday i'd get my P in like 2-3 days...and she was right on the money...i'm not used to it actually getting here early or on time...at least, i don't have to wait to start round 2...i have to call my dr today so i can do my day 3 blood and sono...


----------



## TTC With PCOS

greeneyes0279 said:


> I go in on Thursday for my u/s. Praying it goes well and I have some nice follies.

I hope it all goes well for you fingers crossed! 
X


----------



## greeneyes0279

Cindy0925 said:


> Well, AF arrived yesterday...so it's official...not PG...
> boy, those nurses though know there stuff...she told me on sunday i'd get my P in like 2-3 days...and she was right on the money...i'm not used to it actually getting here early or on time...at least, i don't have to wait to start round 2...i have to call my dr today so i can do my day 3 blood and sono...

Hope this month is it for you and you get your bfp.


----------



## Cindy0925

round 2 starts tomorrow...
blood and sono tomorrow morning - day 3 of AF (that always grosses me out)...:wacko:
i hope it works this time.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Cindy0925 said:


> round 2 starts tomorrow...
> blood and sono tomorrow morning - day 3 of AF (that always grosses me out)...:wacko:
> i hope it works this time.

It is gross. I've done it 7 times now and still hate it.


----------



## Cindy0925

trying to get my meds for the next cycle online...
i hate this part...so frustrating and nerve racking...
:growlmad::hissy:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Cindy0925 said:


> trying to get my meds for the next cycle online...
> i hate this part...so frustrating and nerve racking...
> :growlmad::hissy:

I agree, it is nerve racking. It's the most stressful part of my cycle. Hope you got it sorted out.


----------



## Cindy0925

Just went for my 3 day blood work & sono...
i still have a few pretty big follicles left from the last cycle...
if they're still producing estrogen, i may have to postpone this cycle and start next month...it never ends. 
oh, and of course, the nurse who did the sono is PG - due in september. :hissy:


----------



## Cindy0925

Ok, this has nothing to do with IUI or pregnancy or anything...
but...am i the only one on this site that is completely OUTRAGED that casey anthony was found not guilty of murdering her 2 yr old baby???? what an injustice...that poor baby's life ended tragically and abruptly and no body will ever be punished for it..that girl is a disgrace to all mothers and women who wish to become mothers...how she can wake up every morning and look at herself in the mirror is beyond me - but she a psychopath with no conscious...what else can we expect? RIP Caylee...


----------



## Cindy0925

If anyone on this site no longer needs bravelle and you're willing to sell it, please email me at [email protected]...


----------



## Cindy0925

had my day 3 blood & sono this am...
dr just called - not starting another IUI cycle this month...
i have follicles from the last cycle that are too big (the Rn called them cysts)...so, wait til my next P and we'll try again...
if it's not one thing, it's another...
:sad1:


----------



## flatbelly

greetings ,thank you for your welcome greeneyes0279.just made myself sound like a Vulcan!Anyway its 4 days since my iui.does anyone know how im supposed to feel,considering i was on a massive dose of puregon 200ui and the pregnyl trigger.My body is rattling with hormones and i feel nothing except anxiety.boobs not sore ,no cramps no gut feeling zilch,is this a bad sign.it was the same taking the large dose of puregon docs said i would feel rough.i just felt extra tired.anyone ,without symptoms out there.maybe i am a vulcanite.!!!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Cindy0925 said:


> had my day 3 blood & sono this am...
> dr just called - not starting another IUI cycle this month...
> i have follicles from the last cycle that are too big (the Rn called them cysts)...so, wait til my next P and we'll try again...
> if it's not one thing, it's another...
> :sad1:

So sorry. :hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

flatbelly said:


> greetings ,thank you for your welcome greeneyes0279.just made myself sound like a Vulcan!Anyway its 4 days since my iui.does anyone know how im supposed to feel,considering i was on a massive dose of puregon 200ui and the pregnyl trigger.My body is rattling with hormones and i feel nothing except anxiety.boobs not sore ,no cramps no gut feeling zilch,is this a bad sign.it was the same taking the large dose of puregon docs said i would feel rough.i just felt extra tired.anyone ,without symptoms out there.maybe i am a vulcanite.!!!!!

The cycle I conceived, I just had the normal cramping and backaches I get with every cycle. I had actually wrote that cycle off thinking it was gonna be another bfn. Nope, it was a bfp. I didn't feel pregnant at all. So don't count yourself out.


----------



## kka

Hello :hi: I just had my first IUI done yesterday. I have a question, did you have spotting after your IUI ??? If you did how long did it last ??? Thank you so much!!! Sending baby dust to you all :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Anxiously

Hi kka, I had spotting 2dpiui and 4dpiui, and always after bowel movement (sorry TMI). First time I had it, it was pretty scary because there was a huge glob of red ewcm. My doc said there was no cause for concern, as my IUI was considered difficult due to my curved cervix, so some bleeding can be expected from all those probing of the catheter.

In other normal cases, I would think that some spotting is normal too, because our cervix is really sensitive. Just monitor for a couple of days and if it doesn't go away, call your doc.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Well, ladies I had my IUI on Friday morning, but I didn't ovulate til Saturday morning (42hrs past trigger). I highly doubt it worked. Would be shocked if it did. My f/s wanted to change things up and do IUI early cause I wasn't getting pregnant when doing it at 39 hours past trigger. I will be testing on July 22nd.


----------



## Touch the Sky

greeneyes0279 said:


> Well, ladies I had my IUI on Friday morning, but I didn't ovulate til Saturday morning (42hrs past trigger). I highly doubt it worked. Would be shocked if it did. My f/s wanted to change things up and do IUI early cause I wasn't getting pregnant when doing it at 39 hours past trigger. I will be testing on July 22nd.

why do you think it didn't work? having a IUI on Friday was perfect, that means the little spermies were already at the ovary just waitin for that egg to come out :) my RE likes to do 2 iui's, one before ov and one after. but, i think doing one just before is perfect. sperm lives 3-5 days..


----------



## aum

flatbelly said:


> greetings ,thank you for your welcome greeneyes0279.just made myself sound like a Vulcan!Anyway its 4 days since my iui.does anyone know how im supposed to feel,considering i was on a massive dose of puregon 200ui and the pregnyl trigger.My body is rattling with hormones and i feel nothing except anxiety.boobs not sore ,no cramps no gut feeling zilch,is this a bad sign.it was the same taking the large dose of puregon docs said i would feel rough.i just felt extra tired.anyone ,without symptoms out there.maybe i am a vulcanite.!!!!!

I think it's different for everyone. The common side effects are really similar to PMS. For me - I only had some bloating the first few days (but that could have been from all the junk food I had eaten) and nothing else really after.


----------



## aum

Touch the Sky said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Well, ladies I had my IUI on Friday morning, but I didn't ovulate til Saturday morning (42hrs past trigger). I highly doubt it worked. Would be shocked if it did. My f/s wanted to change things up and do IUI early cause I wasn't getting pregnant when doing it at 39 hours past trigger. I will be testing on July 22nd.
> 
> why do you think it didn't work? having a IUI on Friday was perfect, that means the little spermies were already at the ovary just waitin for that egg to come out :) my RE likes to do 2 iui's, one before ov and one after. but, i think doing one just before is perfect. sperm lives 3-5 days..Click to expand...

I agree. They would have been hanging around making themselves at home right? ;]


----------



## aum

TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi lady's
> 
> I've started my 3rd round of IUI this week & I'm very optimistic as my last one in April was abandoned due to the fact I had 4 folicles & not 3!
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you
> Maria x

Good luck! I am starting my second this week.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Touch the Sky said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> Well, ladies I had my IUI on Friday morning, but I didn't ovulate til Saturday morning (42hrs past trigger). I highly doubt it worked. Would be shocked if it did. My f/s wanted to change things up and do IUI early cause I wasn't getting pregnant when doing it at 39 hours past trigger. I will be testing on July 22nd.
> 
> why do you think it didn't work? having a IUI on Friday was perfect, that means the little spermies were already at the ovary just waitin for that egg to come out :) my RE likes to do 2 iui's, one before ov and one after. but, i think doing one just before is perfect. sperm lives 3-5 days..Click to expand...

I just hope they were still strong enough to fertilize an egg. I ovulated 21 hours after my IUI. Their progression rate was good so that gives me hope. It was a 3 which means fast, directed forward movement. Last cycle was a 2.5 which is slow, directed forward movement.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Good Luck aum!


----------



## flatbelly

hi everyone, eight days after iui still no symptoms, no pains no aches or sore boobs.nothing,usually by day 21 of my cycle i would have had spotting even a little bleed thats before my normal very heavy period.im 39 and never ever even got as far as a preg test before,even though we are married 8 yrs ttc 6 yrs.I think work got in the way so much and a horrible knee op in my case.Now im worried im too old ,trying so long ,i had actually resigned myself to the fact i may be childless.am so confused,are these feelings normal.this is the longest cycle without spotting in 2 years.im so nervous.cant sleep.thank you again greeneyes for your response.xx


----------



## flatbelly

im not sure if i mentioned i dont have any children {unless you count my 9 month old yorkie,Freddie)who is treated like a baby.lol


----------



## greeneyes0279

flatbelly said:


> hi everyone, eight days after iui still no symptoms, no pains no aches or sore boobs.nothing,usually by day 21 of my cycle i would have had spotting even a little bleed thats before my normal very heavy period.im 39 and never ever even got as far as a preg test before,even though we are married 8 yrs ttc 6 yrs.I think work got in the way so much and a horrible knee op in my case.Now im worried im too old ,trying so long ,i had actually resigned myself to the fact i may be childless.am so confused,are these feelings normal.this is the longest cycle without spotting in 2 years.im so nervous.cant sleep.thank you again greeneyes for your response.xx

Your welcome. Don't give up. :hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

flatbelly said:


> im not sure if i mentioned i dont have any children {unless you count my 9 month old yorkie,Freddie)who is treated like a baby.lol

Awww! I love yorkies. My mother-in-law has a yorkie and he is so sweet.


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Hi ladies,

Well it was my 2nd scan today! I'm currently on gonal-f alternative days 75 & 37.5 and I'm day 11 of my cycle. 
Unfortunatley there was hardly no change to day 12 small follicle on the right & 15 on the left however there was 1 follicle on the left which is 7.5 still very small but hopefully a glimmer of hope! 
Fingers crossed it will all be ok this time :) 

Baby dust & love to you all!
Thanks for your support.
Maria x


----------



## greeneyes0279

TTC With PCOS said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well it was my 2nd scan today! I'm currently on gonal-f alternative days 75 & 37.5 and I'm day 11 of my cycle.
> Unfortunatley there was hardly no change to day 12 small follicle on the right & 15 on the left however there was 1 follicle on the left which is 7.5 still very small but hopefully a glimmer of hope!
> Fingers crossed it will all be ok this time :)
> 
> Baby dust & love to you all!
> Thanks for your support.
> Maria x

Your size 15 follicle isn't far off from being mature. :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## greeneyes0279

My symptoms for 5dpo are cramping, lots of cm, face broke out, and woke up to a tiny cold sore on my lip. Not gonna read anything into it just yet though.


----------



## TTC With PCOS

greeneyes0279 said:


> TTC With PCOS said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well it was my 2nd scan today! I'm currently on gonal-f alternative days 75 & 37.5 and I'm day 11 of my cycle.
> Unfortunatley there was hardly no change to day 12 small follicle on the right & 15 on the left however there was 1 follicle on the left which is 7.5 still very small but hopefully a glimmer of hope!
> Fingers crossed it will all be ok this time :)
> 
> Baby dust & love to you all!
> Thanks for your support.
> Maria x
> 
> Your size 15 follicle isn't far off from being mature. :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

No sorry, I've got PCOS. 
I've got 15 small follicles on one side and 12 small follicles on the other side. 
That means even tho I've been taking the gonal-f not much has happened and I'm very far away from them being mature.

X


----------



## greeneyes0279

TTC With PCOS said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC With PCOS said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well it was my 2nd scan today! I'm currently on gonal-f alternative days 75 & 37.5 and I'm day 11 of my cycle.
> Unfortunatley there was hardly no change to day 12 small follicle on the right & 15 on the left however there was 1 follicle on the left which is 7.5 still very small but hopefully a glimmer of hope!
> Fingers crossed it will all be ok this time :)
> 
> Baby dust & love to you all!
> Thanks for your support.
> Maria x
> 
> Your size 15 follicle isn't far off from being mature. :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry, I've got PCOS.
> I've got 15 small follicles on one side and 12 small follicles on the other side.
> That means even tho I've been taking the gonal-f not much has happened and I'm very far away from them being mature.
> 
> XClick to expand...

I'm sorry, I misunderstood the wording. I hope you get a mature follicle. Could your dr. up your meds a little? I have pcos and am having to take 2 kinds of fertility meds each cycle. Good Luck!


----------



## Rona

Hi ladies, I just join Assisted Conception after failed trying naturally. I am unexplained and hubby tests came back excellent.

I will have my 1st IUI this Saturday. Today went for U/S (CD13), saw 2 follicles on Right, size 24mm and 15mm, on the left I have 20mm. EML 8.

The Dr. gave me trigger shot also, and my IUI only at 9:30am Saturday, that about 40 hours after my shot, is that too late?

I read it suppose to be between 24-36 hours. I ovulating on my own every month on CD15 or CD16 without failed. This Saturday will be my CD15 but with trigger shot I am not sure now.

Your reply is appreciated. Thanks :)


----------



## collette86

Hi ladies, 

I just wanted to give you all a bit of hope me and my DH have been trying for 3 years, we have had 8 unsuccessful cycles of clomid! We have just completed our first IUI with clomid and tested this morning I got a BFP :) I am in shock! But for any of u that are doing IUI I'm proof it works xx


----------



## greeneyes0279

Rona said:


> Hi ladies, I just join Assisted Conception after failed trying naturally. I am unexplained and hubby tests came back excellent.
> 
> I will have my 1st IUI this Saturday. Today went for U/S (CD13), saw 2 follicles on Right, size 24mm and 15mm, on the left I have 20mm. EML 8.
> 
> The Dr. gave me trigger shot also, and my IUI only at 9:30am Saturday, that about 40 hours after my shot, is that too late?
> 
> I read it suppose to be between 24-36 hours. I ovulating on my own every month on CD15 or CD16 without failed. This Saturday will be my CD15 but with trigger shot I am not sure now.
> 
> Your reply is appreciated. Thanks :)

Hi! Good Luck with your IUI. :dust: I had an IUI a week ago at 21 hours past trigger and I didn't ovulate till 42 hours past trigger. Everyone is different though. 

I use to live in Austin. Love it there. My dh has a cousin there.


----------



## greeneyes0279

collette86 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to give you all a bit of hope me and my DH have been trying for 3 years, we have had 8 unsuccessful cycles of clomid! We have just completed our first IUI with clomid and tested this morning I got a BFP :) I am in shock! But for any of u that are doing IUI I'm proof it works xx

Congrats!


----------



## Rona

Hi Greeneyes, thanks so much. That's true I love Austin also :), it a very neat city. Keep Austin weird...haha.

I hope you get your BFP this month! I am extremely nervous and very hopeful, but same time worry to put high hope, I failed so many times and hard to think why this will make a different, but after hear Collette story, may be we have hope :)

Baby dust to you and all others,


----------



## Rona

collette86 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to give you all a bit of hope me and my DH have been trying for 3 years, we have had 8 unsuccessful cycles of clomid! We have just completed our first IUI with clomid and tested this morning I got a BFP :) I am in shock! But for any of u that are doing IUI I'm proof it works xx

CONGRATS Collette86! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

If you don't mind, can you answer the following?

How many follicles do you have?
How mg Clomid and what CD you took?
Do you have trigger shot?
If so how long after trigger you did your IUI?

Thanks and again, congrats. You give us hope.


----------



## collette86

Hi Ladies,

Ok here goes, we had a clear lap and die and DH sperm was fine.

I had 8 cycles of failed clomid. 
Then it was decided to try IUI as i was ovulating on my own.
I took 50mg clomid on cycle day 2-7 
went for day 10 scan i had 2 follicles in my right overy both at 18mm.
I tested from day 10 to 14 with OPK and got my LH Surge on the 14th day (1/7/11)
i did not have HGC trigger.

I am 4 weeks and 1 day and i have my first scan on the 3rd of august. 

i really have my fingers crossed for all of you ladies :) 

It does work :) 
xx


----------



## Rona

Thanks so much Collette. I am hopeful :).


----------



## Fallen Ambers

Happy Saturday to all of you~

TTC with PCOS~ You and I are on a similar cycle. I'm so sorry you are having issues with your follies :( Please stay positive! It only takes one!

greeneyes0279~ I just wanted to thank you for being so positive and active in this thread. You are a sweetheart! I wish you a BFP this month! I bet you can't wait till July 22nd! Do you have your pee-on-a sticks ready?? 

flatbelly~ Welcome and good luck to you!! When are you testing?

KKA~ I know you recently had your IUI, any news to share? When are you testing?

aum~ I know you are starting your 2nd IUI this week, how are things going? 

Rona~ I hope all went well for your IUI today! How exciting!! Now begins the LONG 2WW!! Get your pee-on-a-sticks ready as well :) Good Luck and I wish you a BFP this month!

Collette86~ Congratulations on your BFP girl!! Yay!!! I love getting good news! Thanks for sharing it with us! And thank you for giving everyone some hope! After 8 failed attempts...you get a BFP! Awesome! Many blessings to you!

To everyone else I might have missed, I say a BIG, WARM, hello :)

As for me, I'm moving along great with my follies. I have one that's at 17 already and the other one is at 11, I have a couple more around 10, so they are also coming along. I'm thinking we will do the IUI by the end of next week or maybe mid-week....

Tonight, I will inject 300 ui of Follistim, same thing for tomorrow night, and then Monday morning I have to go in for bloodwork and an ultrasound. 

My protocol is the same as the one I had when I got pregnant with twins, so hopefully this is my magic recipe! :thumbup:


----------



## zanDark

collette86 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to give you all a bit of hope me and my DH have been trying for 3 years, we have had 8 unsuccessful cycles of clomid! We have just completed our first IUI with clomid and tested this morning I got a BFP :) I am in shock! But for any of u that are doing IUI I'm proof it works xx


:happydance::happydance: congrats!! :happydance::happydance: 

and thank you for the ray of hope :hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Fallen Ambers said:


> Happy Saturday to all of you~
> greeneyes0279~ I just wanted to thank you for being so positive and active in this thread. You are a sweetheart! I wish you a BFP this month! I bet you can't wait till July 22nd! Do you have your pee-on-a sticks ready??


Thanks! No, I have to go buy some. I never keep any in the house because I would start testing too early, lol.


----------



## greeneyes0279

So I have stocked myself with hpt's. Can't wait to test this week. This was my last IUI. If it didn't work, we are moving on to IVF.


----------



## aum

Fallen Ambers said:


> aum~ I know you are starting your 2nd IUI this week, how are things going?

Aw, thanks for asking! I think I am responding a little slower than I was last time, but I should know more today. I'm trying not to get too hopeful, so that I don't get too disappointed if things don't work out.


----------



## Anxiously

Rona said:


> Hi ladies, I just join Assisted Conception after failed trying naturally. I am unexplained and hubby tests came back excellent.
> 
> I will have my 1st IUI this Saturday. Today went for U/S (CD13), saw 2 follicles on Right, size 24mm and 15mm, on the left I have 20mm. EML 8.
> 
> The Dr. gave me trigger shot also, and my IUI only at 9:30am Saturday, that about 40 hours after my shot, is that too late?
> 
> I read it suppose to be between 24-36 hours. I ovulating on my own every month on CD15 or CD16 without failed. This Saturday will be my CD15 but with trigger shot I am not sure now.
> 
> Your reply is appreciated. Thanks :)

For my first IUI last month, I was concerned just like yourself. I had my HCG trigger on CD12 3:30pm, but had my IUI only on CD14 at 12:30pm. My DH and I were rather unhappy because we retrieved the wash sperm from the lab at about 10:30am, got to the clinic at 11am but was made to wait till 12:30pm because there was only one procedure room and it was occupied! So, that's 45 hours post trigger - technically, that's still acceptable because the egg is supposed to last for another 24 hours after release, so an IUI 48 hours post trigger may still work. But I suspect that my IUI failed because:

1. I ovulated earlier than expected (had slight cramps the night of trigger already).
2. My released egg survived less than 24 hours.


My personal opinion is that the 24-36 hr time range should be taken with a pinch of salt. Every lady is different, and it takes a certain amount of nature's luck to get the timing right every time.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Anxiously said:


> Rona said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I just join Assisted Conception after failed trying naturally. I am unexplained and hubby tests came back excellent.
> 
> I will have my 1st IUI this Saturday. Today went for U/S (CD13), saw 2 follicles on Right, size 24mm and 15mm, on the left I have 20mm. EML 8.
> 
> The Dr. gave me trigger shot also, and my IUI only at 9:30am Saturday, that about 40 hours after my shot, is that too late?
> 
> I read it suppose to be between 24-36 hours. I ovulating on my own every month on CD15 or CD16 without failed. This Saturday will be my CD15 but with trigger shot I am not sure now.
> 
> Your reply is appreciated. Thanks :)
> 
> For my first IUI last month, I was concerned just like yourself. I had my HCG trigger on CD12 3:30pm, but had my IUI only on CD14 at 12:30pm. My DH and I were rather unhappy because we retrieved the wash sperm from the lab at about 10:30am, got to the clinic at 11am but was made to wait till 12:30pm because there was only one procedure room and it was occupied! So, that's 45 hours post trigger - technically, that's still acceptable because the egg is supposed to last for another 24 hours after release, so an IUI 48 hours post trigger may still work. But I suspect that my IUI failed because:
> 
> 1. I ovulated earlier than expected (had slight cramps the night of trigger already).
> 2. My released egg survived less than 24 hours.
> 
> 
> My personal opinion is that the 24-36 hr time range should be taken with a pinch of salt. Every lady is different, and it takes a certain amount of nature's luck to get the timing right every time.Click to expand...

You are so right on that.


----------



## TTC With PCOS

Fallen Ambers said:


> Happy Saturday to all of you~
> 
> TTC with PCOS~ You and I are on a similar cycle. I'm so sorry you are having issues with your follies :( Please stay positive! It only takes one!
> 
> greeneyes0279~ I just wanted to thank you for being so positive and active in this thread. You are a sweetheart! I wish you a BFP this month! I bet you can't wait till July 22nd! Do you have your pee-on-a sticks ready??
> 
> flatbelly~ Welcome and good luck to you!! When are you testing?
> 
> KKA~ I know you recently had your IUI, any news to share? When are you testing?
> Hi,
> Thank you for your kind words, how far in your cycle are you? I'm a bit better today I have one follicle that is at 12mm they have put my dosage up today to 75 gonal-f each day and I really hope I can have my iui on or around Monday. Fingers crossed!
> X
> aum~ I know you are starting your 2nd IUI this week, how are things going?
> 
> Rona~ I hope all went well for your IUI today! How exciting!! Now begins the LONG 2WW!! Get your pee-on-a-sticks ready as well :) Good Luck and I wish you a BFP this month!
> 
> Collette86~ Congratulations on your BFP girl!! Yay!!! I love getting good news! Thanks for sharing it with us! And thank you for giving everyone some hope! After 8 failed attempts...you get a BFP! Awesome! Many blessings to you!
> 
> To everyone else I might have missed, I say a BIG, WARM, hello :)
> 
> As for me, I'm moving along great with my follies. I have one that's at 17 already and the other one is at 11, I have a couple more around 10, so they are also coming along. I'm thinking we will do the IUI by the end of next week or maybe mid-week....
> 
> Tonight, I will inject 300 ui of Follistim, same thing for tomorrow night, and then Monday morning I have to go in for bloodwork and an ultrasound.
> 
> My protocol is the same as the one I had when I got pregnant with twins, so hopefully this is my magic recipe! :thumbup:

Hi, 
Thank you for your kind words, how far in your cycle are you? I'm a bit better today I have one follicle that is at 12mm they have put my dosage up today to 75 gonal-f each day and I really hope I can have my iui on or around Monday. Fingers crossed! 
X


----------



## TTC With PCOS

greeneyes0279 said:


> TTC With PCOS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC With PCOS said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well it was my 2nd scan today! I'm currently on gonal-f alternative days 75 & 37.5 and I'm day 11 of my cycle.
> Unfortunatley there was hardly no change to day 12 small follicle on the right & 15 on the left however there was 1 follicle on the left which is 7.5 still very small but hopefully a glimmer of hope!
> Fingers crossed it will all be ok this time :)
> 
> Baby dust & love to you all!
> Thanks for your support.
> Maria x
> 
> Your size 15 follicle isn't far off from being mature. :dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> No sorry, I've got PCOS.
> I've got 15 small follicles on one side and 12 small follicles on the other side.
> That means even tho I've been taking the gonal-f not much has happened and I'm very far away from them being mature.
> 
> XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry, I misunderstood the wording. I hope you get a mature follicle. Could your dr. up your meds a little? I have pcos and am having to take 2 kinds of fertility meds each cycle. Good Luck!Click to expand...

Hi,
That's ok, thank you for your reply.
They didn't change the amount of gonal-f I was on until today because they don't want to overstimulate me. However I have finally got 1 follicle which is at 12mm so fingers crossed I might be able to have iui on or around Monday :) 
Thank you and baby dust to you x x


----------



## flatbelly

hi green eyes, and all on this thread .i am now 17 days after iui.why am i afraid to test.i should ...but im afraid i will get a false result,because my doses or puregon an pregnyl were so high ,iv waitad so long ,like six years.i think i can wait another few days to be sure.this doesnt seem to be the norm,why am i so afraid to test..i dont know the abbrieviations that members use.and i find this site a little scary ,i dont seem to be on the same wavelength,i live in ireland.I think every woman feels that it is their destiny to marry or not,but having family is the most important thing.I realised on April fools day this year that i was going to be childless.i grieved so badly,Pre mature ovarian failure the doc said.He said if i was to get preg it would be a miracle.But in ireland you get 4 iui cycles free you have to pay for the meds though.so here i am,i just want to say to everyone,DONT be so hard on yourself its not the end of your world.you are all still as georgeous as ever.Most on this thread have babies already.Be thankful for those angels.i think over the past few months ,with our bad news,my husband and i grew closer and i realised he loves me,not for what i can give him,but for the friendship we have.i have friends with 3 and 4 children who say they would not be together if they didnt have the kids.so my advice is go easy on yourself ,assisted conception is not easy,you are all so brave,best wishes to you all.xxxxxx Diane


----------



## greeneyes0279

flatbelly said:


> hi green eyes, and all on this thread .i am now 17 days after iui.why am i afraid to test.i should ...but im afraid i will get a false result,because my doses or puregon an pregnyl were so high ,iv waitad so long ,like six years.i think i can wait another few days to be sure.this doesnt seem to be the norm,why am i so afraid to test..i dont know the abbrieviations that members use.and i find this site a little scary ,i dont seem to be on the same wavelength,i live in ireland.I think every woman feels that it is their destiny to marry or not,but having family is the most important thing.I realised on April fools day this year that i was going to be childless.i grieved so badly,Pre mature ovarian failure the doc said.He said if i was to get preg it would be a miracle.But in ireland you get 4 iui cycles free you have to pay for the meds though.so here i am,i just want to say to everyone,DONT be so hard on yourself its not the end of your world.you are all still as georgeous as ever.Most on this thread have babies already.Be thankful for those angels.i think over the past few months ,with our bad news,my husband and i grew closer and i realised he loves me,not for what i can give him,but for the friendship we have.i have friends with 3 and 4 children who say they would not be together if they didnt have the kids.so my advice is go easy on yourself ,assisted conception is not easy,you are all so brave,best wishes to you all.xxxxxx Diane


How high were your doses and when was the last one?


----------



## flatbelly

hiya greeneyes.Did my last puregon shot ,200,on july 1st,had.started the 200 puregon shots june 20th,so had 12 puregon shots in totall.took pregnyl trigger at 12 noon on 2nd july.Had iui day after on 3rd july,so i am now 18 days post iui,here is my news,did 2 preg tests today both positive!!!dont know if i can be sure about these results,what do you think.im so confused docs said i had 2% chance,has the miracle happened.Thank you so much for your concern.think you could be a great councilor,xxxxx


----------



## flatbelly

did a third pregnancy test yesterday positive again,day 23 post iui.these evening i am bleeding am so dissappointed and scared.its sunday so my doc isnt working and i live 60 miles from hospital,have little or no pain though.so sad,


----------



## Imaan

flatbelly said:


> did a third pregnancy test yesterday positive again,day 23 post iui.these evening i am bleeding am so dissappointed and scared.its sunday so my doc isnt working and i live 60 miles from hospital,have little or no pain though.so sad,

Aww hun, I am really praying for you that it really is a bfp and that AF does NOT come! :hugs:


----------



## Doingit4us

Hello ladies! I haven't been on here in ages. I originally started this thread last year and I'm happy to see it is still going strong! Just wanted to pass a little news your way that may help one of you. If you read the whole thread, you all would know I had four IUIS, 3 failed and 1 miscarriage. I have PCOS and only one tube. Well, I am now expecting and it was completely unexpected and unplanned. We stopped IUIs back in Apr. I stopped taking prenatels and my metformin. No tempting or planning of any type. We were told IVF was our only option and we had pretty much given up. One crazy vacay in Vegas and we are now preggo! I said all of that just to say, Don't Give Up! I used to hate when people told me to just relax, but it really worked. I still believe IUIs and assistance works, just not for me. And if it doesn't work for you it doesn't mean it will never happen. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Doingit4us said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't been on here in ages. I originally started this thread last year and I'm happy to see it is still going strong! Just wanted to pass a little news your way that may help one of you. If you read the whole thread, you all would know I had four IUIS, 3 failed and 1 miscarriage. I have PCOS and only one tube. Well, I am now expecting and it was completely unexpected and unplanned. We stopped IUIs back in Apr. I stopped taking prenatels and my metformin. No tempting or planning of any type. We were told IVF was our only option and we had pretty much given up. One crazy vacay in Vegas and we are now preggo! I said all of that just to say, Don't Give Up! I used to hate when people told me to just relax, but it really worked. I still believe IUIs and assistance works, just not for me. And if it doesn't work for you it doesn't mean it will never happen. Good luck to all of you!

Congrats!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Well ladies, my 7th iui didn't work so am now doing IVF. It's in progress now. Good Luck to you all. :dust:


----------



## Anxiously

Got my :bfp: this morning at 17 dpiui! Test line is darker than control line! Digital has put me at 2-3 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

Anxiously said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning at 17 dpiui! Test line is darker than control line! Digital has put me at 2-3 weeks pregnant :)

Congrats!


----------



## Amb434

Doingit4us said:


> Hello ladies! I haven't been on here in ages. I originally started this thread last year and I'm happy to see it is still going strong! Just wanted to pass a little news your way that may help one of you. If you read the whole thread, you all would know I had four IUIS, 3 failed and 1 miscarriage. I have PCOS and only one tube. Well, I am now expecting and it was completely unexpected and unplanned. We stopped IUIs back in Apr. I stopped taking prenatels and my metformin. No tempting or planning of any type. We were told IVF was our only option and we had pretty much given up. One crazy vacay in Vegas and we are now preggo! I said all of that just to say, Don't Give Up! I used to hate when people told me to just relax, but it really worked. I still believe IUIs and assistance works, just not for me. And if it doesn't work for you it doesn't mean it will never happen. Good luck to all of you!

Ahhh, congrats, Doingit!! So happy for you, sweetie! :happydance:


----------



## Amb434

Anxiously said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning at 17 dpiui! Test line is darker than control line! Digital has put me at 2-3 weeks pregnant :)

Congrats!!


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Anxiously said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning at 17 dpiui! Test line is darker than control line! Digital has put me at 2-3 weeks pregnant :)

Congratulations! That's so wonderful!!! H&H 9 months to you! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## froliky2011

I got my AF (or had a chemical miscarriage) today. It was a bit of a surprise because I thought I was pregnant after a home insemination with fresh donor sperm. At first my breast were tender, back aches and cramping, but no BFP. In any case, I go in for my ultrasound and hormone check on Monday. After that we go forward with the HSG for insemination at the doctor's office. I wanted to try naturally because we have to jump through so many hoops with these doctors. Psych evals, attorneys and all the tests. I know it's worth it, but I figured if we could do it without that it would be better. We are going to do home inseminations on top of the inseminations at the doctor's office to improve our chances. What a roller coaster.


----------



## PoppyPainting

Hi, my hubby and i are about to have our 3rd and last iui attempt. we are really nervous because if this does not work we have a years wait for ivf. any advice...? 
we were thinking of waiting until after xmas as the fertility nurse said being stressed would have a negative effect, but i think i'd be just as stressed waiting. also after giving up drinking for a month for the last iui and eatting quite well i think i'm about as healthy as i could be. 
my concern is how i'd deal with another bfn. just the thought of iui's makes me well up and seeing babies is making me feel nervous and shut out. the hospital are arranging me counselling which starts on friday, but i think i'll prob end up crying for most of the session which will be embarrassing.
any thoughts or advice would be welcome, thankyou


----------

